# PC Games Community Podcast



## Zybba (7. Dezember 2017)

Leider wurde ja der offizielle PC Games Podcast eingestellt.
Daher haben Olli, Tobi und ich uns entschlossen, einen neuen Community Podcast auf die Beine zu stellen.
Die neuen Folgen verlinken wir immer hier im Thread.

*Update*
Mittlerweile nehmen wir seit Ende 2017 nahezu wöchentlich auf. Seit dem Start haben wir viele Änderungen vorgenommen, vor allem technischer Natur.
Für Feedback jeglicher Form sind wir weiterhin dankbar. 
Auch falls ihr mal an einer Aufnahme teilnehmen wollt, seid ihr willkommen!


Erreichbar sind wir per Twitter oder E-Mail.
Zusätzlich über unseren Discord Server, wo wir auch den Podcast aufzeichnen. Da könnt ihr natürlich auch einfach so beitreten.
Ansonsten natürlich wie immer hier im Forum und diesem Thread.


Daher hier noch mal zusammengefasst die größeren Hoster, bei denen ihr den Podcast hören könnt:
Spotify
Anchor
Apple Podcasts
Soundcloud (bis Folge 185)

RSS Feed für Podcatcher


Hier gehts direkt zu den einzelnen Folgen:

*1-100*


Spoiler



*PCGC Podcast 01 - Vorstellung*
*PCGC Podcast 02 - Cryhunters*
*PCGC Podcast 03 - Rückblick 2017*
*PCGC Podcast 04 - Ausblick 2018*
*PCGC Podcast 05 - Rassismus und russischer Rost*
*PCGC Podcast 06 - Ausblick 2018 II*
*PCGC Podcast 07 - Findet alle 7 Dragon Balls*
*PCGC Podcast 08 - Hackerangriff und Amerika ohne Internet*
*PCGC Podcast 09 - Durch Baldur's Gate in die Tiefen Andromedas*
*PCGC Podcast 10 - Von Crashes, Clubs und vergessenen Königreichen*
*PCGC Podcast 11 - Vermintide 2 und Altered Carbon*
*PCGC Podcast 12 - Der alte Schweizer und das Meer*
*PCGC Podcast 13 - Valve arbeitet und Aegis Defenders*
*PCGC Podcast 14 - Von VR bis F2P*
*PCGC Podcast 15 - Synthetische Intelligenz*
*PCGC Podcast 16 - Happy-Peter und die Pizzaverschwörung*
*PCGC Podcast 17 - Ni No Kuni 2*
*PCGC Podcast 18 - Kickstartermoney und Flohmarktkoks*
*PCGC Podcast 19 - Zwischen Battle Royale Wahnsinn und historischer Bildung*
*PCGC Podcast 20 - Battletech*
*PCPC Podcast 21 - Zwischen Hackern und Hakenkreuzen*
*PCGC Podcast 22 - Wenn Raumfahrer und Wikinger stranden*
*PCGC Podcast 23 - Postapokalyptische Überraschungen*
*PCGC Podcast 24 - Das wird man ja wohl noch tragen dürfen*
*PCGC Podcast 25 - Neue Konsolen, alte Häuser*
*PCGC Podcast 26 - Detroit: Become Human & EA Play*
*PCGC Podcast 27 - E3: Episch, extralang, ermüdend*
*PCGC Podcast 28 – Entspannter Labercast*
*PCGC Podcast 29 - Vom Sommerloch ins dunkle Dungeon*
*PCGC Podcast 30 - Entwicklerstrategien und andere Podcasts*
*PCGC Podcast 31 - RB6 Siege: Schach mit Kimme und Korn*
*PCGC Podcast 32 - Sommerliche Kuriositäten und intim mit ISIS*
*PCGC Podcast 33 – Mit heißer Lava durch den Jahrhundertsommer*
*PCGC Podcast 34 - Hakenkreuze für alle und Newsqualität für niemanden*
*PCGC Podcast 35 - Deutsches Versagen und mehr Launcher für alle*
*PCGC Podcast 36 - Gamescom 2018: Bundeswehr und Brustgewebe*
*PCGC Podcast 37 - Cyberpunk für Normalsterbliche*
*PCGC Podcast 38 – Forenstreits beilegen mit Bier*
*PCGC Podcast 39 - Laraexperten Vollversammlung und ein One-Hit-Wonder für 3 Euro*
*PCGC Podcast 40 – Schwierigkeitslos im Weltraum*
*PCGC Podcast 41 – Tactical Legacy Podcast *
*PCGC Podcast 42 – AAA: Arachnoide, Assassinen, Aliens*
*PCGC Podcast 43 - Crunch und Anglizismen*
*PCGC Podcast 44 – Tief im Osten: Unser Mann in China*
*PCGC Podcast 45 – Shitstorm? Shitblizzard!*
*PCGC Podcast 46 - Mexikaner auf Speed: X018*
*PCGC Podcast 47 - Warhammer 40.000: Mechanicus *
*PCGC Podcast 48 - Unendlicher Podcast: Das Star Trek Special*
*PCGC Podcast 49 - CeBit, eSports, BF5? Ausradieren!*
*PCGC Podcast 50 - Epic Store, Epic Win*
*PCGC Podcast 51 – Humping for comedic effect*
*PCGC Podcast 52 - Into the future*
*PCGC Podcast 53 - Fischkopf Fantasy und Tobi im VR Entengang*
*PCGC Podcast 54 – Sponsored by Epic*
*PCGC Podcast 55 – Dicke Kartoffeln, dicke Javelins, dicke Probleme!*
*PCGC Podcast 56 - Star Trek: Treffen der Spiele-Generationen*
*PCGC Podcast 57 - Shadowdrop statt Titanfall*
*PCGC Podcast 58 - Wertungsverwirrung im Botcast*
*PCGC Podcast 59 - Dystopische Einsamkeit oder dynamisches Gruppenspiel*
*PCGC Podcast 60 – Ziemlich lumpig*
*PCGC Podcast 61 – Diabolisch durchschnittlich*
*PCGC Podcast 62 - Masterrace Collection*
*PCGC Podcast 63 - In den Fängen der Megakonzerne*
*PCGC Podcast 64 - Sekiro: Shadows die a lot*
*PCGC Podcast 65 - Ich zeig dir meinen Yoshi!*
*PCGC Podcast 66 - Remasterte Assassinen und Respawnte Jedis*
*PCGC Podcast 67 - Power für die Playstation, Power für die Verdauung!*
*PCGC Podcast 68 - Subversive Waifus*
*PCGC Podcast 69 - Chillig hüpfen, Chaotisch schnetzeln*
*PCGC Podcast 70 – Zombies pfeifen aus dem letzten Loch*
*PCGC Podcast 71 – Neue Bäume im Central Park*
*PCGC Podcast 72 - Rattig im Mittelalter*
*PCGC Podcast 73 - Total Void: Three Bastards*
*]PCGC Podcast 74 - E3 Teil 1: Erleuchtungen, Exclusives und Extraterrestrisches*
*PCGC Podcast 75 - E3 Teil 2: Extrem ernüchternde Erfahrungen*
*PCGC Podcast 76 - Eine bemühte Banane*
*PCGC Podcast 77 - RAW: Fürther Größenwahn?*
*PCGC Podcast 78 - Volle Transpirierung*
*PCGC Podcast 79 – Ein Sommer voller Ubisoft*
*PCGC Podcast 80 - Stupid sexy Warden*
*PCGC Podcast 81 - Pong: Innovation aus Bayern*
*PCGC Podcast 82 - Laserdinos*
*PCGC Podcast 83 – Den Skelettkönig im Schlafzimmer umnieten*
*PCGC Podcast 84 - Brofisting und Strullern*
*PCGC Podcast 85 - Cyberpunk 2077: Deep Dive Deconstruction*
*PCGC Podcast 86 - Children of Nintendo*
*PCGC Podcast 87 - Kontrolliert immer always on*
*PCGC Podcast 88 - Von Kriegstreibern und Friedensstiftern*
*PCGC Podcast 89 - Zweierlei Ghosts*
*PCGC Podcast 90 - Von Los Ojos bis Warschau*
*PCGC Podcast 91 - Blizzard: Reissturm statt Eissturm*
*PCGC Podcast 92 – Verstrahlt, verbuggt, verworren*
*PCGC Podcast 93 - Wirtschaftskrise im Weltall*
*PCGC Podcast 94 - Hideo! Hong Kong!! Höllenhorden!!!*
*PCGC Podcast 95 - Podcastpourri*
*PCGC Podcast 96 - Jedi: Fallen Order - Krieg mit Sternchen*
*PCGC Podcast 97 – Citizen Con formaggio*
*PCGC Podcast 98 - Asiaasylanten in der Schwarzen Zukunft*
*PCGC Podcast 99 - Stadia und Phoenix Point*
*PCGC Podcast 100 - Drei Punks im Cyberspace*


*101-200*


Spoiler



*PCGC Podcast 101 - XBOX: Klotzig aber elegant*
*PCGC Podcast 102 - (Kurz)nachrichten*
*PCGC Podcast 103 - Monstermäßige Gewissensbisse*
*PCGC Podcast 104 – Die große Trailershow*
*PCGC Podcast 105 - Starcom: Nexus - 2D mit Tiefgang*
*PCGC Podcast 106 – GeForce (not) now*
*PCGC Podcast 107 – Die Arschtypen*
*PCGC Podcast 108 - Dreams: Olli im Traumland*
*PCGC Podcast 109 – Höhepunkte im Gaming Bed*
*PCGC Podcast 110 – Ade E3, Hallo Ori*
*PCGC Podcast 111 - Call of Corona*
*PCGC Podcast 112 – Sims, Sex & Science*
*PCGC Podcast 113 - Asoziales Distancing*
*PCGC Podcast 114 - Captains, Controller, Combines!*
*PCGC Podcast 115 - Bei Kotaku hört dich niemand Schreiern*
*PCGC Podcast 116 - Aliens und Arschlöcher*
*PCGC Podcast 117 – OK, Boomer!*
*PCGC Podcast 118 - Zweimal kein Gameplay: Inside XBox und Cloudpunk*
*PCGC Podcast 119 - Alte Japaner und neues Engines*
*PCGC Podcast 120 - Mord ist ihr Hobby: Assassin's Creed Special*
*PCGC Podcast 121 - Daniel Abt tritt ab*
*PCGC Podcast 122 - Haten aus Liebe zum Hobby*
*PCGC Podcast 123 - Besser als Gronkh*
*PCGC Podcast 124 - Baumkuschler und Kriegsgeborene*
*PCGC Podcast 125 - Mixed Feelings*
*PCGC Podcast 126 - Der Schrottcast*
*PCGC Podcast 127 - FUTURE'S FUTURE*
*PCGC Podcast 128 - Franzosengelaber*
*PCGC Podcast 129 - Ha-Low Resolution*
*PCGC Podcast 130 - Zwei superheiße Typen*
*PCGC Podcast 130 - Warzone: Bobby fett am Looten*
*PCGC Podcast 132 - Mensch oder Maschine*
*PCGC Podcast 133 - Von Superhelden und anderen Affen*
*PCGC Podcast 134 - Ampere hebt ab, Olli stürzt ab*
*PCGC Podcast 135 - Podcastokalypse*
*PCGC Podcast 136 - Schöne neue Welt?*
*PCGC Podcast 137 - Panische Playstation Preorder und pinke Planeten*
*PCGC Podcast 138 - Höllenspaß mit Hades*
*PCGC Podcast 139 - Nutze den Tag*
*PCGC Podcast 140 - Gacha Impact im Westen*
*PCGC Podcast 141 - Style over Substance*
*PCGC Podcast 142 - Geschwader, Götter, Geister*
*PCGC Podcast 143 - Space Boomers*
*PCGC Podcast 144 - Dark Souls fürs Hirn*
*PCGC Podcast 145 - Valhalla: Plündern fürn guten Zweck*
*PCGC Podcast 146 - Sony Playstation and the Holy Fail*
*PCGC Podcast 147 - Bio(ware) Hazard*
*PCGC Podcast 148 - Cyberpunk 2077: Ein Fall für den Ripperdoc?*
*PCGC Podcast 149 - Cyberpunk 2077: Spoilercast*
*PCGC Podcast 150 - Jahresausblick 2021*
*PCGC Podcast 151- Medieval Dynasty: Zwischen Durst und Dung*
*PCGC Podcast 152 - Lucasfilm Games: Das Spiele-Imperium schlägt zurück?*
*PCGC Podcast 153 - XBox Live? Hold!!*
*PCGC Podcast 154 - Totgesagte leben länger*
*PCGC Podcast 155 - Meh-Dium*
*PCGC Podcast 156 - Fränkisches Falludscha*
*PCGC Podcast 157 - Blizzcon ohne Shitstorm?!*
*PCGC Podcast 158 - Gravierende Helden, kleine Alpträume*
*PCGC Podcast 159 - Cursed Devs, Cursed Gods*
*PCGC Podcast 160 - Kolumnen-Kokolores*
*PCGC Podcast 161 - Forsicht*
*PCGC Podcast 162 - Schleife, Schleife, Bahnhof baue*
*PCGC Podcast 163 - Canossa und Cabanossi*
*PCGC Podcast 164 - Der große Microcast*
*PCGC Podcast 165 - Die Ameisenflüsterer*
*PCGC Podcast 166 - Kurzzeitreise*
*PCGC Podcast 167 - DLCs, Dimensionen, Disconnects*
*PCGC Podcast 168 - Call of Kriegsspiel*
*PCGC Podcast 169 - It takes a way out*
*PCGC Podcast 170 - Poliertes Mass Effect*
*PCGC Podcast 171 - Dinos und Diktatoren*
*PCGC Podcast 172 - Nan und Jino*
*PCGC Podcast 173 - E3: Ersehntes, Erstaunliches & Enttäuschendes*
*PCGC Podcast 174 - Wir können Enix*
*PCGC Podcast 175 - Remake Rage*
*PCGC Podcast 176 - Popkulturpampe*
*PCGC Podcast 177 - Bullenscheiße*
*PCGC Podcast 178 - The Reservation War*
*PCGC Podcast 179 - Virtueller Doppel-Tod*
*PCGC Podcast 180 - Neutronenstrahl goes Brrrrr*
*PCGC Podcast 181 - Omnopotent*
*PCGC Podcast 182 - Letzter Stop: Tor zur Hölle*
*PCGC Podcast 183 - Das Hardware-Tribunal*
*PCGC Podcast 184 - Opening Knife Live*
*PCGC Podcast 185 - Toter Raum, tote Ente*
*PCGC Podcast 186 - Playstation Wowcase*
*PCGC Podcast 187 - Olli von Arabien*
*PCGC Podcast 188 - Der Teufel trägt 4K*
*PCGC Podcast 189 - Konami's Charakterköpfe*
*PCGC Podcast 190 - Citizencon Artists*
*PCGC Podcast 191 - Livin' La Vida Loca*
*PCGC Podcast 192 - Funkfüchse auf fremden Welten*
*PCGC Podcast 193 - Star-Gast trifft Star-Lord*
*PCGC Podcast 194 - Ganz schön GaaStig*
*PCGC Podcast 195 - Forza Horizonterweiterung*
*PCGC Podcast 196 - Vier Mann in einem Boot*
*PCGC Podcast 197 - Rumkugeln mit sexy Asiatinnen*
*PCGC Podcast 198 - Probleme in der Horizontalen*
*PCGC Podcast 199 - Geoff und die Weltraumkultisten*
*PCGC Podcast 200 - Vier trübe Glaskugeln*



*PCGC Podcast 201 - Pokemon No-Go*
*PCGC Podcast 202 - God of Extraction*
*PCGC Podcast 203 - Rundenbasierte römische Rollenspiele*
*PCGC Podcast 204 - Boomer Assault*
*PCGC Podcast 205 - Metro in blöd*
*PCGC Podcast 206 - Ark Lost*
*PCGC Podcast 207 - It's hammer time*
*PCGC Podcast 208 - Horizon Forbidden Elex*
*PCGC Podcast 209 - Tischgeschichten*
*PCGC Podcast 210 - Ringelpiez mit Abkratzen*
*PCGC Podcast 211 - Grind Turismo*
*PCGC Podcast 212 - State of Pay*
*PCGC Podcast 213 - Deck unter Dampf*
*PCGC Podcast 214 - Die Zurückgebliebenen*
*PCGC Podcast 215 - Bug Trouble in little Chinatown*
*PCGC Podcast 216 - Abriss bei Ubisoft*
*PCGC Podcast 217 - Flachlegen und Weghämmern*
*PCGC Podcast 218 - Strange New Shows*
*PCGC Podcast 219 - Brief vom Stuhlmann: Kingdom of Deceit*
*PCGC Podcast 220 - Jesus Survivor*
*PCGC Podcast 221 - Diablo Immoral*
*PCGC Podcast 222 - The Shows must go on*
*PCGC Podcast 223 - Zu viel Show für zu wenig Cast*
*PCGC Podcast 224 - Foren, News & Hyänen*
*PCGC Podcast 225 - Orbital Mutant Soda Sleepers*
*PCGC Podcast 226 - Bare and Bones*
*PCGC Podcast 227 - Die Leiden des jungen Tarkov*
*PCGC Podcast 228 - Der Elite-Kratzer*
*PCGC Podcast 229 - Knotenquesten*
*PCGC Podcast 230 - Überraschungsluchs des Todes*
*PCGC Podcast 231 - Aufschneiden und abkulten*
*PCGC Podcast 232 - Ein Ring, sie zu umarmen*
*PCGC Podcast 233 - Göffs Row*
*PCGC Podcast 234 - Bafög und Balrog*
*PCGC Podcast 235 - Leak of Faith*
*PCGC Podcast 237 - Aus dem Weg, Geringverdiener!*
*PCGC Podcast 238 - Endstadia, alle aussteigen!*
*PCGC Podcast 239 - Citizen Con-nections*
*PCGC Podcast 240 - Scorn: nicht zu verachten*
*PCGC Podcast 241 - Nicht die hillsten, aber auch nicht silent*
*PCGC Podcast 242 - Rauchige Blumenfrauen im Ratten-Requiem*
*PCGC Podcast 243 - Wer hat die längste Lanze?*
*PCGC Podcast 244 - Wenn alte Männer auto-aimen*
*PCGC Podcast 245 - Voxel, Pixel, Indiekrams*
*PCGC Podcast 246 - Der Bulle von Tassing*
*PCGC Podcast 247 - Verfuchst und zugenurgelt*
*PCGC Podcast 248 - Göffs geile Gaming-Gala*


----------



## Zybba (7. Dezember 2017)

Die Umgebungsgeräusche sind leider durch meine schlecht eingestelltes Mikro entstanden. Für das nächste mal werde ich das verbessern.

*Folge 01 - Vorstellung*

*Time Stamps:*
Bis 11:00 Vorstellung, erste Spiele
Bis 17:25 Steam Sales, Preisentwicklung und Wertschätzung von Spielen
Bis 20:51 *Virginia*
Bis 27:40 *Ruiner*
Bis 48:10 Spieleentwicklung, Kosten, Finanzierung
Bis 60:25 *Elex*


----------



## Briareos (8. Dezember 2017)

Schönes Projekt, ich werd mir die erste Folge direkt mal anhören.

Kurze Frage oder vielleicht eher Hinweis:
Könntet ihr die Folge(n) bei Portalen wie Soundcloud& Co hochladen? Dann könnte man nämlich einen RSS-Feed erstellen, den sich jeder einfach in seinen Podcatcher laden kann.


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2017)

Ja, kann ich machen.
Werde mich heute abend mal darum kümmern.

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2017)

Danke, das mit dem Podcatcher wäre nämlich auch meine Bitte gewesen, höre Podcasts immer mit Podcast Addict auf Tablet oder Smartphone und nicht am PC.


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2017)

Wir haben den Soundcloud Account erstellt und die erste Folge dort hochgeladen.
Reicht euch das aus oder muss ich noch irgendeine Einstellung vornehmen, damit der Feed verfügbar ist?

Damit kenne ich mich gar nicht aus, meine Podcasts höre ich immer altmodisch als MP3.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2017)

Naja, Soundcloud hat eine eigene App, damit ginge das dann. 
Einen RSS Feed müsstest du ja theoretisch irgendwie hier auf der Seite einbinden, kenn mich aber auch nicht damit aus.

Habe den Podcast gleich mal abonniert und fleißig auf Google, Twitter und Facebook geteilt.


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2017)

Ok, danke.
Dann werd ich mich da mal einlesen.

Hier ist der Link:
https://soundcloud.com/pcgc-podcast/pcg-community-podcast-01


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich glaube, wir haben alle nötigen Einstellungen vorgenommen.
Das hier müsste der Feed Link sein: PC Games Community Podcast
Testet das bitte mal und gebt Feedback.

Laut Soundclouds Hilfeseite zu RSS Feeds kann es bis zu 24 Stunden dauern, bis der Podcast auf iTunes verfügbar ist.
Keine Ahnung, ob wir da auch noch einen Account bräuchten oder nicht... Falls es nicht geht, kläre ich das am WE mit den anderen beiden ab.


Sorry für den Doppelpost, der erschien mir in diesem Fall sinnvoll.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (8. Dezember 2017)

Schön, dass hier in der Community noch was geht. Mit ein paar Leuten hatte ich 2013/2014 schon einen Community-Podcast aufgezogen, der es glaub ich auf gut 35-40 Folgen gebracht hat, danach schwand das Interesse (auch an der Organisation).  Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß - hoffentlich wird's was Langanhaltendes!


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Leuten hatte ich 2013/2014 schon einen Community-Podcast aufgezogen, der es glaub ich auf gut 35-40 Folgen gebracht hat


Ja, hatte ich gesehen bzw. teilweise gehört.



DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß - hoffentlich wird's was Langanhaltendes!


Danke, dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!


----------



## fud1974 (9. Dezember 2017)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Schön, dass hier in der Community noch was geht. Mit ein paar Leuten hatte ich 2013/2014 schon einen Community-Podcast aufgezogen, der es glaub ich auf gut 35-40 Folgen gebracht hat, danach schwand das Interesse (auch an der Organisation).  Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß - hoffentlich wird's was Langanhaltendes!




35-40 Folgen muss man auch erst mal schaffen! Also tiefsten Respekt davor...

Da müssen wir erstmal hinkommen!


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Dezember 2017)

fud1974 schrieb:


> 35-40 Folgen muss man auch erst mal schaffen! Also tiefsten Respekt davor...


danke danke 



> Da müssen wir erstmal hinkommen!


Das kann schon klappen. Sofern man immer mal Leute findet, die mitmachen wollen. Das ist das Hauptproblem gewesen. Diese erste Folge war schon mal nicht schlecht. Du bist übrigens auch der einzige in dem Trio, dessen Name mir gar nichts sagte.


----------



## fud1974 (9. Dezember 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das kann schon klappen. Sofern man immer mal Leute findet, die mitmachen wollen. Das ist das Hauptproblem gewesen.



Ja, das wird noch spannend.. müssen ja auch alle immer erstmal die Zeit für finden...



> Diese erste Folge war schon mal nicht schlecht.



Danke.. wir arbeiten dran. Habt ihr bestimmt selber gemerkt dass es gar nicht so einfach ist wie es immer klingt... Die Gedanken zusammenzuhalten, verständlich bleiben und das alles gleichzeitig, und das auch noch möglichst unverkrampft.



> Du bist übrigens auch der einzige in dem Trio, dessen Name mir gar nichts sagte.



Ja, ich bin im Forum zwar immer mal wieder aktiv (und hab auch fleissig damals für den offiziellen Podcast Hörerfragen geschickt) aber halt nicht soooooo oft.
Leider ist mein Username damals nicht wirklich gut überlegt gewesen und nie dafür ausgelegt gewesen einfach aussprechbar zu sein oder dass man sich gut an ihn erinnern kann.. hat
schon beim Vorlesen der Hörerfragen immer für Irritationen gesorgt... leider wohl nicht so leicht änderbar im Nachgang.


----------



## Taiwez (9. Dezember 2017)

Cooler Cast, gefällt mir sehr gut. Schöne Idee, das eigenständig auf die Beine zu stellen. 

Falls ihr mal noch jemanden suchen solltet, können wir gerne mal einen Termin ausmachen..würde ich schon interessant finden. habe da aber selbst auch noch keine Erfahrung drin.


----------



## Briareos (11. Dezember 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir haben alle nötigen Einstellungen vorgenommen.
> Das hier müsste der Feed Link sein: PC Games Community Podcast
> Testet das bitte mal und gebt Feedback.


Hat ganz wunderbar bei mir mit AntennaPod geklappt. Danke dafür!

Und wenn ihr mal Leute braucht wäre ich prinzipiell schon bereit mitzumachen. Aber mit Frau und Kind kann ich sowas zumindest nicht kurzfristig einschieben, sondern brauch da schon etwas größeren Planungsvorlauf. 

Ansonste: Gut gemachte für die erste Folge, wirklich. Debutfolgen haben ja immer das Problem das es für alle neu ist und das sich gewisse Automatismen noch nicht eingeschlichen haben. Von daher sind die bei den allermeisten Podcasts ziemlich holprig. Aber eure hat mir wirklich schon ganz gut gefallen. Respekt!


----------



## fud1974 (11. Dezember 2017)

Briareos schrieb:


> Hat ganz wunderbar bei mir mit AntennaPod geklappt. Danke dafür!



Das ist doch schon mal gut!

Zur Info: Die zweite Folge haben wir gestern (Sonntag) aufgenommen, müssen nur noch mal schauen wann die Folge geschnitten wird (so viel Schneiden ist wohl noch nicht, aber Musik halt vorne dran, eventuell noch etwas abgleichen und so.. aber muss ja auch erst mal jemand machen!)

Da sprechen wir auch an wie es weitergeht mit iTunes Integration und so, ist leider alles etwas aufwendiger als man sich das vorstellt, bei iTunes muss man einen Podcast einreichen und dafür bestimmte Anforderungen erfüllen... und bei anderen Podcatchern gibt es teilweise die kuriosesten Vorgehensweisen
wie man die dazu bringt damit der Podcast in deren Directory gelistet wird, Overcast z.B. nimmt wohl dann einen Podcast in sein Directory auf wenn jemand den Feed hinzufügt und GLEICHZEITIG der Podcast schon bei iTunes gelistet ist... fragt besser nicht, ich hab mich auch gewundert.

Falls da jemand genaueres weiß was Podcasts und deren Verteilung an die ganzen Podcatcher usw. angeht, immer her damit... natürlich googeln wir da auch fleissig und lesen uns ein, aber ich hatte den Eindruck da sind auch so einige veraltete Informationen dabei, insofern ist das Thema gar nicht so einfach
wie man glauben mag.




> Und wenn ihr mal Leute braucht wäre ich prinzipiell schon bereit mitzumachen. Aber mit Frau und Kind kann ich sowas zumindest nicht kurzfristig einschieben, sondern brauch da schon etwas größeren Planungsvorlauf.



Das ist bei uns ähnlich, zumindest ich hab auch Frau und Kinder und überhaupt....  Man muss dann halt mal zeitlich flexibel sein und sich mal abends mit Koffeein vollpumpen weil das mit dem Podcast dann mal eher ne Nachtsession wird.. und am nächsten noch mehr Koffeein weil morgens um 6 wieder der Wecker klingelt, also
nicht unbekannt das Problem hier.  

Ich glaube ich spreche auch für die anderen wenn ich sage wir freuen uns auf Leute die mal mitmachen wollen.. das ist eh schon fast eine Notwendigkeit denn ansonsten gehen uns wohl auch schnell die interessanten Themen aus, denn im Gegensatz zu den PCGames Redakteuren oder anderen die das mehr oder minder beruflich machen
haben wir nicht die Zeit und Ressourcen jede Woche irgendwelchen aktuellen Dinger zu spielen (auch das Thema sprechen wir im zweiten Podcast an). Da wird das dann schon kribbelig ob man dauerhaft immer was interessantes auf den "Themen-Teller" bringen kann, mehr Leute können da nur guttun.

Aber ich denke Zybba wird als Initiator des Podcasts dazu noch was schreiben und sagen wie das ablaufen soll, ich will da nicht vorgreifen.



> Ansonste: Gut gemachte für die erste Folge, wirklich. Debutfolgen haben ja immer das Problem das es für alle neu ist und das sich gewisse Automatismen noch nicht eingeschlichen haben. Von daher sind die bei den allermeisten Podcasts ziemlich holprig. Aber eure hat mir wirklich schon ganz gut gefallen. Respekt!




Danke für das positive Feedback..  Man glaubt nicht, wie schwierig das in der Praxis sein kann, wenn man Podcasts hört denkt man sich ja oft "Warum spricht der so undeutlich? Warum klingt der Typ so langweilig? Warum vergisst er die Hälfte an  interessanten Features von Spiel XYZ!! Das kann ich doch besser!!"

Wenn man selbst erst mal dran ist staunt man was man da so "verbricht" an blöder Aussprache (ich sprech da nur für mich), wirren Gedankengängen usw. und möchte sich anschließend nur noch vor Scham in Embryonalhaltung auf dem Boden zusammenrollen. 

Wir versuchen unser bestes.....


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Dezember 2017)

Die erste Folge hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen. Danke dafür!

Ich habe auch schon lange mal damit geliebäugelt bei sowas mitzumachen, weiß allerdings wirklich nicht, wie redselig ich da wäre. Allerdings ist auch bei mir so ein wenig das Terminproblem, abends oder Wochenende ist halt immer ein wenig schlecht, wenn meine Frau da ist. Und aktuell habe ich auch kein vernünftiges Mikro sondern nur die Microsoft Skype Webcam.


----------



## Zybba (11. Dezember 2017)

Danke für das positive Feedback! 
Das freut uns.

Aber auch negatives Feedback bzw. Verbsserungsvorschläge nehmen wir gerne an.



fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich spreche auch für die anderen wenn ich sage wir freuen uns auf Leute die mal mitmachen wollen.. das ist eh schon fast eine Notwendigkeit denn ansonsten gehen uns wohl auch schnell die interessanten Themen aus, denn im Gegensatz zu den PCGames Redakteuren oder anderen die das mehr oder minder beruflich machen
> haben wir nicht die Zeit und Ressourcen jede Woche irgendwelchen aktuellen Dinger zu spielen (auch das Thema sprechen wir im zweiten Podcast an). Da wird das dann schon kribbelig ob man dauerhaft immer was interessantes auf den "Themen-Teller" bringen kann, mehr Leute können da nur guttun.
> Aber ich denke Zybba wird als Initiator des Podcasts dazu noch was schreiben und sagen wie das ablaufen soll, ich will da nicht vorgreifen.





Taiwez schrieb:


> Falls ihr mal noch jemanden suchen solltet, können wir gerne mal einen Termin ausmachen..würde ich schon interessant finden. habe da aber selbst auch noch keine Erfahrung drin.





Briareos schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr mal Leute braucht wäre ich prinzipiell schon bereit mitzumachen.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon lange mal damit geliebäugelt bei sowas mitzumachen, weiß allerdings wirklich nicht, wie redselig ich da wäre.


Am besten wäre es, wenn ihr mir mal eine PM mit eurer E-Mail Adresse oder eurem Steam Profil schickt. Je nachdem, wo ich euch am besten erreichen könnte.
Ich würde eigentlich nur auf euch zukommen, wenn bei uns einer ausfällt.
Drei Teilnehmer sind meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Zahl.

Allerdings könnt ihr mich auch gerne direkt kontaktieren, wenn ihr ein Spiel vorstellen wollt oder ein anderes Thema auf dem Herzen habt. Dann schieben wir das gerne ein.
Wie Olli schon angedeutet hat, nehmen wir bisher spät abends auf. Aber bei Bedarf kann man das sicher anpassen.




fud1974 schrieb:


> Man glaubt nicht, wie schwierig das in der Praxis sein kann, wenn man Podcasts hört denkt man sich ja oft "Warum spricht der so undeutlich? Warum klingt der Typ so langweilig? Warum vergisst er die Hälfte an  interessanten Features von Spiel XYZ!! Das kann ich doch besser!!"
> 
> Wenn man selbst erst mal dran ist staunt man was man da so "verbricht" an blöder Aussprache (ich sprech da nur für mich), wirren Gedankengängen usw. und möchte sich anschließend nur noch vor Scham in Embryonalhaltung auf dem Boden zusammenrollen.


So in etwa ist das bei mir auch. ^^
Dennoch macht es Spaß und man wird sich mit der Zeit ja auch verbessern.


----------



## Zybba (13. Dezember 2017)

*Folge 02 - Cryhunters*

*Time Stamps:*
bis 19:37 - *Dead Cells*
bis 48:50 - *theHunter: Call of the Wild*
bis 54:37 - YT Channel *Raycevick* + Kryptowährung *Crycash*


Ein paar Links zu Dingen, die wir in der Folge angesprochen haben:
Cyberpunk Pixelart Game (E3 2017): *The Last Night*
Faszination von Call of the Wild: *Videokommentar eines Vegetariers*
Fahrer baut *VR Station* in seinen Truck


*Ein Nachtrag zu Dead Cells: Anders als im Podcast von mir behauptet, kann man das Spiel aktuell noch nicht durchspielen. Es werden noch Inhalte hinzukommen.*


----------



## MrFob (14. Dezember 2017)

Sorry mal fuer meine Abwesenheit gleich in der zweiten Folge. Ich muss mich noch an die Aufnahmezeit gewoehnen und habe es diese Woche einfach verpeilt. Im naechsten bin ich dann wieder mit dabei. Aber Zybba und fud haben ja auch zu zweit einiges a coolen Themen abgedeckt.

Danke auch von meiner Seite uebrigens an alle die hier gepostet haben fuer das positive Feedback bisher. Wie Zybba schrieb, Verbesserungsvorschlaege sind immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## fud1974 (18. Dezember 2017)

Kleiner Teaser: Folge 3 ist aufgenommen und sollte somit noch vor Weihnachten aufschlagen.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Dezember 2017)

Meine Güte, ihr haut die Dinger ja in einer Tour raus. Nicht schlecht Herr Specht. 

Zu Ruiner wollte ich immer noch sagen, ja, schade, dass es so unbekannt ist. Es sieht wirklich gut aus und ich möchte das auch irgendwann noch mal zocken.


----------



## fud1974 (18. Dezember 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ihr haut die Dinger ja in einer Tour raus. Nicht schlecht Herr Specht.



... dafür gehen wir aber voraussichtlich auch erst mal in die Weihnachts-/Neujahrpause. 

Dafür ist die Folge 3 aber auch "extra lang",  ob das was gutes ist, sei mal dahingestellt..


----------



## Zybba (20. Dezember 2017)

*Folge 03 - Rückblick 2017*

Time Stamps:
bis 45:20 - Spielejahr 2017               
bis 56:45 - *Outcast - Second Contact * 
bis 88:19 - *Brigador: Up-Armored Edition* 
bis Ende - *Crytek verklagt CIG*

Links zu Brigador:
*Imgurbeitrag des Brigador Entwicklers*
*Kotaku Interview*
*Entwicklerstream*


----------



## MrFob (20. Dezember 2017)

Cool, danke fuers hochladen Zybba!

Also, das wird wohl der letzte Podcast 2017 sein. Weiter geht es dann voraussichtlich im Januar. Wir arbeiten natuerlich nach wie vor an uns, sowohl was Tonqualitaet, als auch was das casten als solches angeht.
Feedback ist natuerlich weiterhin willkommen...


----------



## fud1974 (21. Dezember 2017)

Ergänzung: Kann sein dass die erste Folge nicht mehr verfügbar ist.. liegt an Soundcloud-Beschränkungen bei kostenlosen Accounts.

Auch noch ein Problem was wir lösen müssen.

Kleine Ergänzung - Hier nochmal alle relevanten Links zusammengefasst:

Dieser Thread hier für Ankündigen und dergleichen zum Podcast:
Forumsthread - PC Games Community Podcast

Der RSS Feed für den Podcatcher der persönlichen Wahl:
RSS Feed - PC Games Community Podcast

Link auf Soundcloud:
Soundcloud - PC Games Community Podcast


----------



## Zybba (11. Januar 2018)

*Folge 04 - Ausblick 2018*

bis 08:20 - *Ori and the Will of the Wisps*
bis 13:00 - *DRAGON BALL FighterZ* 
bis 23:55 - *Kingdom Come: Deliverance*, *Vampyr*
bis 26:45 - *State of Decay 2*
bis 33:30 - *Far Cry 5*  
bis 36:10 - *Darksiders III* 
bis 40:45 - *Monster Hunter: World*
bis 44:00 - *Anthem* 
bis 48:35 - *Sea of Thieves*, *Skull & Bones* 
bis 51:45 - *Aquanox Deep Descent*
bis 56:00 - *Mech Warrior 5: Mercenaries*
bis 59:00 - *Iron Harvest*
bis 1:09:20 - *Phantom Doctrine*, *Phoenix Point*, *Xenonauts 2* 
bis 1:16:00 - *Pillars of Eternity II: Deadfire*
bis 1:25:15 - *Escape from Tarkov* 
bis Ende - *Humble Monthly*, *Star Citizen*

Entschuldigt, wenn wir falsche Veröffentlichungszeiteräume genannt haben. Da hätten wir uns vorbereiten sollen.
Im Zusammenhang mit DB FighterZ meinte ich, dass ich Tekken 10 gespielt habe. Ich meinte aber Mortal Kombat X.

Links zu erwähnten Themen:
*Entwickler Kommentar* zu  Leisure Suit Larry: Magna Cum Laude            
*Skyrim Journey Mod* 



Das Problem der begrenzten Verfügbarkeit einzelner Folgen bei Soundcloud haben wir jetzt gelöst.
Ihr könnt wieder auf alle zugreifen.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2018)

*Folge 05 - Rassismus und russischer Rost*

bis 16:20 - *Kingdom Come: Deliverance Rassismus Debatte*
 bis Ende - *Escape from Tarkov* + Vertrieb ohne Steam?


Das Video hatte ich im Beitrag zu EFT erwähnt:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XlWcL2EHbVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (16. Januar 2018)

Uebrigens, naechstes mal gibt's den Podcast dann wahrscheinlich mal in etwas anderer Zusammenstellung, damit's nicht langweilig wird.


----------



## Zybba (18. Januar 2018)

Dank Ollis Mühe sind wir jetzt auch auf iTunes vertreten:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/id1335407266


----------



## Zybba (22. Januar 2018)

*Folge 06 - Ausblick 2018 II*

Für diese Folge hatte ich Gäste aus der Community, *Sven* und *Daniel*.
Die beiden ergänzen unsere Folge 04 um ihre erwarteten Spiele 2018.

bis 06:20 - Top Titel 2017 + genutzte Plattformen
bis 14:45 - Total War: *Rise of the Tomb Kings*, *Thrones of Britannia*, *Three Kingdoms*
bis 25:05 - *Ni no Kuni II: Revenant Kingdom*
bis 34:00 - *Metro Exodus*
bis 41:10 - *Ghost of a Tale*
bis 49:30 - *Agony*
bis 52:45 - *Secret of Mana*
bis 56:50 - *Railway Empire*
bis 57:40 - *Die Gilde 3*, *Fade to Silence*
bis Ende - *State of Decay 2*


----------



## Taiwez (22. Januar 2018)

Es war mir ein Fest, gerne wieder!


----------



## Briareos (23. Januar 2018)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Es war mir ein Fest, gerne wieder!


Dem kann ich mich bedingungslos anschliessen.


----------



## Zybba (1. Februar 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 07 - Findet alle 7 Dragon Balls*

bis 12:35 - *Peters PUBG Kolumne*
bis 22:40 - *Onlinehändler stoppt Xbox Verkauf wegen Gamepass*
bis 31:15 - Bioware News
bis 52:00 - *DragonBall FighterZ*
bis Ende - Anime und Sea of Thieves Beta

*Kotaku Artikel zu Bioware/Anthem*


Dazu habe ich leider (mal wieder) Blödsinn erzählt, dieses Mal zu DragonBall FighterZ:
Akira Toriyama hat zwar den neuen Charakter entwickelt, aber anscheinend nicht an der neuen Story mitgeschrieben.

Edit:
Außerdem haben wir aus unerfindlichen Gründen schwankende Lautstärke/Tonqualität.
Wir versuchen das zu optimieren.


----------



## Zybba (1. Februar 2018)

Außerdem habe ich mal eine Frage an euch.
Aus irgendeinem Grund habe ich die Time Stamp Variante von dem PC Games Podcast übernommen.
Also "bis" statt "ab". Aktuell überlege ich, das umzustellen.
*Sieht da irgendwer in einer Variante einen nennenswerten Vorteil?*


----------



## fud1974 (1. Februar 2018)

Der im Podcast genannte Steam Sale ist wohl schon wieder vorbei, da waren wir mit der Veröffentlichung etwas langsam.. momentan ist aber gerade mal wieder "Midweek Madness".


----------



## RaPe (3. Februar 2018)

Über den Game Pass was die z.Z. angebotenen Spiele betrifft wurde leider auch Blödsinn erzählt. Nichts erwähnenswertes bis jetzt im Angebot. So hieß es doch sinngemäß in der 7.Folge. Ihr habt euch über den Spielekatalog doch überhaupt nicht informiert. Sonst hättet ihr mitbekommen, dass es die komplette Gears-Reihe über den Pass schon gibt. Desweiteren gibts unter den über 100 Titeln noch andere hochbewertete Spiele wie z.B. Dirt Rally, Halo Wars 1+2, Ninja Gaiden Black und die Metro-Reihe um nur einige zu nennen. Nichts für ungut als neuer Hörer des Podcasts erwarte ich, dass die Informationen stichhaltig sind.


----------



## Briareos (3. Februar 2018)

RaPe schrieb:


> Über den Game Pass was die z.Z. angebotenen Spiele betrifft wurde leider auch Blödsinn erzählt. Nichts erwähnenswertes bis jetzt im Angebot. So hieß es doch sinngemäß in der 7.Folge. Ihr habt euch über den Spielekatalog doch überhaupt nicht informiert. Sonst hättet ihr mitbekommen, dass es die komplette Gears-Reihe über den Pass schon gibt. Desweiteren gibts unter den über 100 Titeln noch andere hochbewertete Spiele wie z.B. Dirt Rally, Halo Wars 1+2, Ninja Gaiden Black und die Metro-Reihe um nur einige zu nennen. Nichts für ungut als neuer Hörer des Podcasts erwarte ich, dass die Informationen stichhaltig sind.


Na ja, was die Qualität der angebotenen Spiele betrifft, ist das ja auch immer subjektive Geschmackssache. Wenn einem Gears nicht zusagt (oder man als XBox-Besitzer die Gears-Spiele eh schon im Regal stehen hat), dann fällt das als Anreiz für den GamePass schon mal raus.
Und soweit ich mich recht entsinne ging die Diskussion hauptsächlich darum, ob man als PC-only-Spieler auch etwas von dem GamePass hat und das ist, Stand jetzt, nicht der Fall. Denn die Spiele, die sowohl auf XBox als auch auf PC spielbar sind, kann man (fast) an einer Hand abzählen. Aber da kann ja die Zukunft noch mehr bringen.


----------



## Zybba (3. Februar 2018)

RaPe schrieb:


> Über den Game Pass was die z.Z. angebotenen Spiele betrifft wurde leider auch Blödsinn erzählt. Nichts erwähnenswertes bis jetzt im Angebot. So hieß es doch sinngemäß in der 7.Folge. Ihr habt euch über den Spielekatalog doch überhaupt nicht informiert. Sonst hättet ihr mitbekommen, dass es die komplette Gears-Reihe über den Pass schon gibt. Desweiteren gibts unter den über 100 Titeln noch andere hochbewertete Spiele wie z.B. Dirt Rally, Halo Wars 1+2, Ninja Gaiden Black und die Metro-Reihe um nur einige zu nennen. Nichts für ungut als neuer Hörer des Podcasts erwarte ich, dass die Informationen stichhaltig sind.


Es ging um bereits angekündigte Spiele, die künftig direkt bei Release über den Gamepass verfügbar sein werden.
Ich habe jetzt nicht noch mal nachgehört. Möglich, dass wir das nicht ausreichend klar gemacht haben.


----------



## fud1974 (3. Februar 2018)

RaPe schrieb:


> Über den Game Pass was die z.Z. angebotenen Spiele betrifft wurde leider auch Blödsinn erzählt. Nichts erwähnenswertes bis jetzt im Angebot. So hieß es doch sinngemäß in der 7.Folge. Ihr habt euch über den Spielekatalog doch überhaupt nicht informiert. Sonst hättet ihr mitbekommen, dass es die komplette Gears-Reihe über den Pass schon gibt. Desweiteren gibts unter den über 100 Titeln noch andere hochbewertete Spiele wie z.B. Dirt Rally, Halo Wars 1+2, Ninja Gaiden Black und die Metro-Reihe um nur einige zu nennen. Nichts für ungut als neuer Hörer des Podcasts erwarte ich, dass die Informationen stichhaltig sind.



Also erst mal: Danke für dein Feedback! 

Zur Kritik: Zumindest ich (für den Rest der Podcast Teilnehmer kann ich nicht sprechen) sehe unseren Cast mehr als lockere Plauder-Runde, jeder antwortet dann halt nach seinem aktuellen Wissensstand, insofern sehe ich bei den "Nebenthemen" des Casts kein Problem wenn mal jemand was nicht weiß oder nicht voll informiert ist,
für stichhaltige Informationen würde ich dir da vielleicht eher andere Podcasts ans Herz legen.

Wobei witzigerweise gerade bei diesem Thema bei so ziemlich jeden Cast den ich die Tage gehört habe der Tenor war "GamePass? Von Microsoft? Sind da überhaupt erwähnenswerte Spiele drin?".

Insofern waren wir was das angeht in "guter" Gesellschaft...


----------



## fud1974 (5. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Zur Info: 

Wir haben Folge 8 aufgenommen, wir haben aber noch keinen Veröffentlichungstermin, da unserem "MrFob" aka Tobi irgendwie das Internet abhanden gekommen ist.. 

Da er auch derjenige ist, der die Folgen bearbeitet haben wir hier natürlich eine gewisse Verzögerung bei der Veröffentlichung.. außerdem sorgte sein Ausfall dafür dass der geplante Bioware-Podcast
nicht aufgenommen wurde und Folge 8 wurde eine Art "Spontan-Podcast" mit diversen Themen in trauter Zweier-Runde ("Zybba" und meine Wenigkeit)  ohne ihn.

Wir hoffen dass er bald wieder Teil der Zivilisation ist (sprich, Internet-Zugang hat)  und wir Teil 8 bald veröffentlichen können.. uns wird schon was einfallen!

Bis denn!

UPDATE: Siehe unten.. ich hab dann doch noch mal schnell den Cast fertig gemacht.


----------



## Zybba (6. Februar 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 08 - Hackerangriff und Amerika ohne Internet*

bis 05:30 - Einleitung
bis 08:00 - *DRAGON BALL FighterZ*
bis 17:00 - *Künftige Windows 10 Versionen*
bis 25:15 - *Divinity: Orignal Sin 2*
bis 37:40 - *Kommendes Avengers Spiel*
bis 49:00 - *Tooth and Tail* und *Northgard*
bis Ende - YT Channel *Mark Brown* und organisatorisches

Erwähnte Links:
*DragonBall FighterZ Tutorials*


Edit:
*DragonBall FighterZ Tutorials II*


----------



## fud1974 (13. Februar 2018)

Vorankündigung: 

PCGC Podcast 09 - Durch Baldur's Gate in die Tiefen Andromedas

.. ist jetzt online.

PCGC Podcast 09 - Durch Baldur's Gate in die Tiefen Andromedas

Ist unser angekündigter "monster-langer" Bioware Podcast.

Timecodes folgen bestimmt noch..


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2018)

PCGC Podcast 09 - Durch Baldur's Gate in die Tiefen Andromedas

Der neue PC Games Community Podcast ist online. Fuer epische 3 Stunden besprechen Sven, Daniel, Olli und meine Wenigkeit ueber alles rund um das traditionsreiche Entwicklerstudio BioWare. Von der Gruendung bis hin zu den neuesten Schlagzeilen um Anthem decken wir alles ab, von Spielen, bis hin zu der wirtschaftlichen Entwicklung des Studios.

Hier die Timestamps:
bis 08:45 - Einleitung und Vorstellung der Beteiligten
bis 14:15 - BioWare's Gruendung und erste Spiele (Shattered Steel und MDK 2)
bis 30:50 - BioWare findet sein Genre: Die Baldur's Gate Saga und Neverwinter Nights
bis 49:25 - Storys mit Twist: Knights of the Old Republic und Jade Empire
bis 1:41:50 - Emotionen im Weltraum: Die Mass Effect Trilogie
bis 1:55:10 - Die Aera der Drachen: Dragon Age: Origins und Dragon Age 2
bis 2:18:20 - Die Uebernahme von BioWare durch EA, Konsequenzen im Wirtschaftsmodell
bis 2:37:25 - BioWare's Spiele unter EA: Dragon Age: Inquisition und Mass Effect: Andromeda
bis Ende: Anthem und die Zukunftsaussichten des Studios

Erwaehnte Links:
EA'a Statement zur Uebernahme von BioWare
Ein Artikel zu EA Studio Uebernahmen allgemein
EA will mehr Live Inhalte in Dragon Age 4
Shamous Young's 50 (!) teiliger Blog zu BioWare und Mass Effect
Ein Artikel zur Entwicklung von Mass Effect: Andromeda
Anthems Verschiebung und der steigende Druck auf das Studio

Viel Spass beim hoeren. Ueber Fragen, Anregungen, Kommentare oder auch Kritik (wenn es denn sein muss ) freuen wir uns immer, also postet gerne hier im Thread!


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2018)

Die Folge hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Danke, dass ihr vier da so viel Zeit und Mühe da rein gesteckt habt!

Bisher habe ich von Bioware nur DA:I gespielt. Daher war das ein netter Überblick.
Außerdem habt ihr viele Hintergrundinfos genannt, die mir nicht geläufig waren.


Bezüglich EA und deren schlechten Ruf wollte ich mich kurz äußern.

Ich bashe die auch gerne mal.
Warum?
1. Sie sind ein dankbares Ziel! 
2. Selbst wenn die Studioschließungen nicht geplant sind, tauchen sie relativ häufig auf. Das werte ich als fahrlässig.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2018)

Puh, dem Chef gefaellts.  

Zu EA: Ja wie gesagt, ich halte es halt auch in erster Linie fuer eine Folge der Unternehmensgroesse, gepaart mit auch etwas Inkompetenz.
Wird schon spannend zu sehen, wie es da weitergeht.

P.S.: Das mit der Torte war ernst gemeint.


----------



## fud1974 (14. Februar 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> P.S.: Das mit der Torte war ernst gemeint.



Der Chef hat sich für den nächsten Podcast doch gleich mal schön abgeseilt.. der wusste, was ihm blüht!


----------



## Zybba (19. Februar 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 10 - Von Crashes, Clubs und vergessenen Königreichen*

Die Teilnehmer dieser Folge sind *Sven*, *Tobi* und Host *Olli*.

bis 05:00 – Begrüßung
bis 39:20 – Computerspiele-Crash?
bis 1:02:20 – Preisverfall aktueller Spiele
bis Ende - *The Red Strings Club*

Links zu den Themen:
*Kolumne zur aktuellen Angebotssituation auf Steam* von Michael Cherdchupan
Jason Schreiers Artikel *"Why Ubisoft is obsessed with games as  a service"*
*THQ Nordic übernimmt Koch Media*
*Ausschluss von Insel Games auf Steam*
*Red Strings Club Test*


----------



## Stirrling (21. Februar 2018)

Nochmal ein kleiner Kommentar zum BioWare Podcast. Sehr schön, aber auch sehr lang (und ich hab schon 1,5-fache Geschwindigkeit verwendet  ).Macht gerne nochmal einen monothematischen Cast, aber bei der Menge an Meinungen und auch behandelbarem Content besser in zwei Folgen gesplittet. Mit ein paar Tagen Abstand fallen sicher auch den Teilnehmern noch zusätzliche interessante Sachen ein. 

Dann an euch noch vielen Dank für das Engagement. 
 Übrigens gefällt mir gut, wenn ihr Bezug nehmt auf Kolumnen, Artikel und ähnlichem der PCG Reds. Immerhin ist das ja auch der PCGC Podcast .


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2018)

Habe mir aus naheliegendem Anlass auch einige Podcasts angehört während der Flüge in Elite.
Abgesehen von den interessanten Themen, ist die Soundqualität auch sehr gut.


----------



## MrFob (21. Februar 2018)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Nochmal ein kleiner Kommentar zum BioWare Podcast. Sehr schön, aber auch sehr lang (und ich hab schon 1,5-fache Geschwindigkeit verwendet  ).Macht gerne nochmal einen monothematischen Cast, aber bei der Menge an Meinungen und auch behandelbarem Content besser in zwei Folgen gesplittet. Mit ein paar Tagen Abstand fallen sicher auch den Teilnehmern noch zusätzliche interessante Sachen ein.
> 
> Dann an euch noch vielen Dank für das Engagement.
> Übrigens gefällt mir gut, wenn ihr Bezug nehmt auf Kolumnen, Artikel und ähnlichem der PCG Reds. Immerhin ist das ja auch der PCGC Podcast .



Hey, super, danke fuer's Feedback! Schoen, dass es dir gefallen hat.

Das mit den zwei Folgen ist ne gute Idee. Wir hatten sogar in der Mitte der BW Folge eine kurze Diskussion ob wir es nicht aufteilen wollen, aber dann waren alle noch so fit, dass wir direkt weiter gemacht haben (hab da ein Stueck rausgeschnitten). 
Ich muss das auch ein wenig auf meine Kappe nehmen, war das erste mal, dass ich versucht habe sowas zu "moderieren" und naja, der Plan war urspruenglich schon bei 1,5 Stunden zu bleiben ... sieht man ja wie gut ich das hinbekommen habe. 

Themenpodcasts werden wir sicher nochmal welche machen, wenn es sich ergibt. Vorschlaege sind natuerlich gerne willkommen (allerdings ohne Garantie auf Umsetzung ).


----------



## Stirrling (21. Februar 2018)

Das war ja auch ein fettes Paket, wenn man nicht nur die Metaebene "Studio" abhandeln will, sondern die Games noch dazu.
Zu viert bekommt man ziemlich locker 90 Minuten alleine mit dem ME-Franchise voll.


----------



## Zybba (22. Februar 2018)

Danke für euer Feedback!
Das freut mich. 



Stirrling schrieb:


> aber bei der Menge an Meinungen und auch behandelbarem Content besser in zwei Folgen gesplittet.


Ich hab mich auf Nachfrage für eine ganze Folge ausgesprochen.
Aber das kommt dann wohl eher auf die Hörgewohnheiten an. Ansonsten hätten wir den zweiten Part erst die Woche darauf rausgehauen. Das hätte mich als Hörer genervt.
Das war zumindest meine Interpretation. Evtl. wollten die anderen auch beide Folgen sofort veröffentlichen.




Stirrling schrieb:


> Mit ein paar Tagen Abstand fallen sicher auch den Teilnehmern noch zusätzliche interessante Sachen ein.


Mit Sicherheit. Manchmal vergisst man echt die elementarsten Dinge. ^^



Stirrling schrieb:


> Übrigens gefällt mir gut, wenn ihr Bezug nehmt auf Kolumnen, Artikel und ähnlichem der PCG Reds. Immerhin ist das ja auch der PCGC Podcast .


Ja, das gefällt mir auch.
Zugegebenermaßen lese ich durch den Podcast deutlich mehr der Kolumnen als vorher.
Olli knallt die immer auf die Agenda. 

Außerdem sind wir hier ja doch eine kleine eingeschworenene Gemeinschaft und die Pappenheimer kennen sich. 
Da passt das ganz gut.


----------



## fud1974 (22. Februar 2018)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Nochmal ein kleiner Kommentar zum BioWare Podcast. Sehr schön, aber auch sehr lang (und ich hab schon 1,5-fache Geschwindigkeit verwendet  ).Macht gerne nochmal einen monothematischen Cast, aber bei der Menge an Meinungen und auch behandelbarem Content besser in zwei Folgen gesplittet. Mit ein paar Tagen Abstand fallen sicher auch den Teilnehmern noch zusätzliche interessante Sachen ein.



Danke auch von mir fürs Feedback. 

Zur Länge des Podcasts: Im Prinzip wurde weiter oben schon alles dazu gesagt, wir hatten diskutiert den schon bei der Aufnahme zu splitten haben dann aber davon abgesehen. Ist manchmal auch nicht unbedingt so einfach die Gäste, also die Leute
außerhalb der Stammbesatzung, zu einem Folgetermin wieder zusammenzukriegen, das darf man nicht vergessen, auch wenn es hier vielleicht gegangen wäre.

Alternativ hätten wir nachträglich die Aufnahme  in zwei Hälften splitten und getrennt releasen können, nur hätte das ...

a) ... für den Aufnahmeninhalt als solches nichts gebracht, da ja wir trotzdem an einem Stück aufgenommen hätten, wäre der (vermutlich) positive Aspekt 
dass durch den zeitlichen Abstand der Aufnahme bei zwei Hälften den Leuten noch was schönes eingefallen wäre, dann eh hinfällig gewesen.

b) ... sind 3-Stunden Podcasts heute gar nicht mehr so ungewöhnlich, und ob ich den Podcast mir als Hörer selber einteile oder in Teilen serviert bekomme 
macht - für mich - keinen Unterschied, aber das kann natürlich jeder anders sehen. 

Wenn, dann machen wir - vielleicht - mal gleich eine getrennte Aufnahme wenn es voraussichtlich wieder so lange wird, muss man sich aber vermutlich vorher überlegen ob dann die Gäste mitspielen und
da haben meine Podcast - Kollegen ja auch noch mitzureden.  



McDrake schrieb:


> Habe mir aus naheliegendem Anlass auch einige Podcasts angehört während der Flüge in Elite.
> Abgesehen von den interessanten Themen, ist die Soundqualität auch sehr gut.



Etwas OT: Elite liegt ja seit kurzem auch auf meinen Pile-of-Shame.. kurz angespielt.. dann weiß ich ja, wen ich fragen kann. 

Soundqualität: Schön, dass sie dir gefällt, aber sorry, da muss ich selbstkritisch sagen, nein, die ist nicht gut.... Gerade das die Stimmen manchmal leiser werden mittendrin (wobei wir schon in der Nachbearbeitung so einiges machen) geht mir auf den Keks.

Wobei generell die Soundqualität meines Erachtens weniger an den Mikros liegt (damit kann ich leben, und wir nehmen ja nur das was da bei uns gerade greifbar ist) sondern eher an Teamspeak  mit dem wir aufzeichnen. 
( ja, damit geht auch sowas das.. mehr oder weniger). Wir haben da schon sehr viel an den Parametern geschraubt aber manche Sachen sind einfach nicht nachvollziehbar.

Ich hab mir vorgenommen da selber mal weiter rumzuexperimentieren und eventuell bekomm ich  - im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten - noch etwas raus.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Februar 2018)

Habt ihr mal eine andere Software probiert. Ich gebe zu, ich habe TS ewig lange nicht genutzt aber damals war es auch so, dass die Soundqualität nicht die beste war. Die meisten Podcastler benutzen ja einfach Skype (nehmen das dann über ein externes Tool auf nehme ich an). Wie wäre es sonst mit Discord?


----------



## fud1974 (22. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal eine andere Software probiert. Ich gebe zu, ich habe TS ewig lange nicht genutzt aber damals war es auch so, dass die Soundqualität nicht die beste war. Die meisten Podcastler benutzen ja einfach Skype (nehmen das dann über ein externes Tool auf nehme ich an). Wie wäre es sonst mit Discord?



Wir haben das schon überlegt aber noch nicht weiter probiert. Dass viele einfach Skype nehmen weiß ich durchaus, muss man sich noch mal genauer anschauen... da man dass auch mal in der Praxis anschauen müsste wo mindestens 2 gleichzeitig online sind, wir uns aber de-facto nur dann online treffen wenn wir ohnehin gleich aufnehmen wollen,
müssten wir das wohl mal einplanen.

Wie gesagt, wir sind generell an dem Soundqualitäts-Thema dran, aber kann halt momentan nicht so viel Zeit reinfließen, aber wir haben es auf dem Zettel.


----------



## Zybba (22. Februar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal eine andere Software probiert. Ich gebe zu, ich habe TS ewig lange nicht genutzt aber damals war es auch so, dass die Soundqualität nicht die beste war. Die meisten Podcastler benutzen ja einfach Skype (nehmen das dann über ein externes Tool auf nehme ich an). Wie wäre es sonst mit Discord?


Ich habe gehört, dass Discord mit dem Plugin Echo gut sein soll.
Daraufhin habe ich etwas nachgelesen. Einerseits soll die weniger komprimierten/besser kodierten Sounddateien hochwertigere Qualität bieten.
Andererseits bekommt man von Discord ab und an mal eine Robot Voice, unabhängig von der Internetleitung. Aber evtl. sollte ich da noch mal einen Anlauf starten...

Mit Skype habe kaum Erfahrung.
Aber das hier habe ich dazu gefunden: https://youtu.be/VayvZUL2mBc?t=8m39s


----------



## fud1974 (22. Februar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass Discord mit dem Plugin Echo gut sein soll.
> Daraufhin habe ich etwas nachgelesen. Einerseits soll die weniger komprimierten/besser kodierten Sounddateien hochwertigere Qualität bieten.



Gut möglich.. auf dem TS wäre wohl auch eine bessere Qualität möglich, aber dazu bräuchte man Zugriff auf den TS was wir nicht haben, man könnte da mit Sicherheit wohl den Codec ändern für die Voice-Übertragung,
aber da natürlich keiner großartig Traffic zahlen will wird nur die Qualität genommen die für die Verständigung in Spielen ausreichend ist.



> Andererseits bekommt man von Discord ab und an mal eine Robot Voice, unabhängig von der Internetleitung. Aber evtl. sollte ich da noch mal einen Anlauf starten...



Unschön... bei TS haben wir ja Erfahrung wann die Robot Voice kommt, die Anzahl ist sehr überschaubar solange man sich in einer geschützten Gruppe aufhält, da passiert nicht allzuviel
solange alle drinbleiben.



> Mit Skype habe kaum Erfahrung.
> Aber das hier habe ich dazu gefunden: https://youtu.be/VayvZUL2mBc?t=8m39s



Schaue ich mir an, besprechen wir dann intern.


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 11 - Vermintide 2 und Altered Carbon*

bis 14:10 - *Hunt Showdown* und Early Access
bis 25:00 - T*rumps Meinung zu expliziten Spielen*
bis 54:50 - *Warhammer: Vermintide 2* Beta
bis Ende - *Altered Carbon* + Cyberpunk allgemein


Links:
*PC Games Artikel zu Trumps Äußerungen*
*Warhammer: Vermintide 2 closed Beta* (läuft noch bis vorraussichtlich 17:30 CET)
Kurz angeschnitten und unterschlagen - *Nackte Statuen zensiert in AC: Origins *


Laut pcgames.de soll eine weitere Beta am 28.02. starten:
*Warhammer: Vermintide 2: Closed Beta gestartet*


----------



## fud1974 (26. Februar 2018)

Ergänzender Hinweis: Sollte auf eurem Smartphone diese Podcast Ausgabe in dem Podcatcher eurer Wahl nur mit dem Titelnamen "11" oder ähnlich auftauchen, dann lag das an einer unvollständigen Dateibenennung nach dem Upload, wir bitten das zu entschuldigen, eventuell zieht sich das automatisch wieder gerade aber das kann man beim Zusammenspiel von Soundcloud + RSS Feed + Podcatcher nicht so pauschal beantworten..


----------



## Stirrling (26. Februar 2018)

In Podcast Addict wird alles wie gewollt angezeigt.


----------



## fud1974 (26. Februar 2018)

Stirrling schrieb:


> In Podcast Addict wird alles wie gewollt angezeigt.



Danke für die Info! Auch meine "Overcast" App auf dem iPhone hat sich erholt und zeigt mittlerweile den richtigen Titel an.. hoffen wir das Beste!


----------



## fud1974 (2. März 2018)

Irgendwie hat irgendwas Lukas seinen Post gefressen mit dem neuen Podcast.. ich hol ihn hiermit mal nach:

Danke übrigens an Community Mitglied "McDrake" (Simon) für die Teilnahme an dem Podcast und seinen Beitrag zu "Subnautica" ! 

Wenn diesmal seltsame Nebengeräusche zu hören sind muss hauptsächlich ich dafür um Entschuldigung bitten:

 - Ich kämpfte mich krank durch den Podcast und lag etwas unglücklich auf der Couch.. Schnaufen und Lederknirschen der Couch inklusive (hab versucht das Mikro schon zwischendurch zu muten, aber ich konnte nicht alles erwischen).
- Die mysteriöse Bemerkung von mir mit dem "Video und Autostart" bezog sich darauf dass ich im Chat von meinen Kollegen angehauen wurde dass man mich hören würde, ich dachte es bezieht sich auf ein Video im Browser was startete,
aber es waren meine Geräusche von meinem waidwunden Herumrollen gemeint.. 
- Und letztlich: McDrake  (Simon) hatte manchmal ein leichtes Sirren auf seiner Aufnahme, das konnten wir nie ganz eingrenzen woher das kam.

Aber passt schon denke ich.

PCGC Podcast 12 - Der alte Schweizer und das Meer

bis 09:50 - Take Two sichert sich „GTaO“
bis 17:25 - Into the Breach
bis Ende - Subnautica

Ergänzende Links zu Subnautica:
Subnautica Guide: Alle Materialien und herstellbaren  Teile
Subnautica Guide: Die wichtigsten Tools für den Einstieg
Subnautica Guide: So baut ihr eure erste Basis

Weitere Links:
Ghost of Tale (ausführlicher erwähnt in Folge 6) hat ein Releasedatum
Gamesaktuell Podcast mit (unter anderem) Subnautica


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2018)

*Dead Cells* ist bei Steam aktuell im Angebot.
Ich hab es ja im Podcast schon öfter erwähnt und wollte daher den Hinweis hier lassen.


----------



## fud1974 (8. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> *Dead Cells* ist bei Steam aktuell im Angebot.
> Ich hab es ja im Podcast schon öfter erwähnt und wollte daher den Hinweis hier lassen.



Nicht nur das, es ist kurz vor dem Ende des Early-Access und mittlerweile wohl Content- und Feature-Complete.

Dead Cells: Release steht bevor, letztes Early-Access-Update erschienen


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2018)

Oh, ich hab das aktuelle Update verpasst.
Ende Februar kam auch eins, nur das hatte ich gespielt.


----------



## fud1974 (8. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Oh, ich hab das aktuelle Update verpasst.
> Ende Februar kam auch eins, nur das hatte ich gespielt.



Es hilft nicht wirklich, wenn du dir selbst auf einen Beitrag antwortest den Du dir wegeditiert hast.. 

Aber das Spiel muss ich mir auch noch auf meine Wishlist setzen, sieht durchaus interessant aus.. Ach, IST ja schon auf meienr Wishlist...na ja, mal sehen, zur Zeit habe ich soviel Zeugs.. (als ob das jemals eine Begründung gewesen wäre etwas neues NICHT zu kaufen..)


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Es hilft nicht wirklich, wenn du dir selbst auf einen Beitrag antwortest den Du dir wegeditiert hast..


FULL EXPOSURE
Naja, man kann Posts ja nicht löschen hier.
So ergibt er zumindest noch Sinn.


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2018)

Ich hatte bei einigen vorigen Folgen vergessen, den Download über Soundcloud zu erlauben.
Das habe ich jetzt rückwirkend gemacht. Die Funktion wird aber eh nicht groß genutzt.

*PCGC Podcast 13 - Valve arbeitet und Aegis Defenders*

Bis 02:00 – Einleitung
Bis 05:55 – *H1Z1 wird F2P*
Bis 14:00 – *Valve arbeitet an neuen Spielen*
Bis 20:05 – *Call of Duty: Black Ops 4 angekündigt*
Bis 31:10 – State of Decay 2: *Releasetermin* + *Coop Gameplay*
Bis 49:50 - *Aegis Defenders*
Bis Ende – *Crash Bandicoot Nsane Trilogy*

Links:
*Meine Screenshots zu Aegis Defenders*


Abschließend rufe ich noch mal zu Hörerfragen/Themenvorschlägen auf. Das würde uns freuen!
In letzter Zeit hatten wir leider weniger Themen, als wir gerne gebracht hätten.


----------



## fud1974 (13. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei einigen vorigen Folgen vergessen, den Download über Soundcloud zu erlauben.
> Das habe ich jetzt rückwirkend gemacht. Die Funktion wird aber eh nicht groß genutzt.



Wäre ich gar nicht so sicher, in den Statistiken tauchen immer mal wieder Zugriffe über das Forum auf. 

Sorry dass ich da so spät erst mitten im Podcast reinjoinen konnte... und dann auch noch mit diesem brutalen Pfeiffen wenn ich reinkomme, keine  Ahnung, wo das herkam.



> Abschließend rufe ich noch mal zu Hörerfragen/Themenvorschlägen auf. Das würde uns freuen!



Oh ja! Nur keine Hemmungen diesbezüglich!


----------



## MrFob (13. März 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich da so spät erst mitten im Podcast reinjoinen konnte...


Und Lukas hat gar keinen Timestamp dafuer angegeben, fuer die ganzen Olli Fans. 

Aeh, ...noch  was anderes: Wir sagen es zwar im Podcast, aber nochmal fuer den Thread, wir haben unsere Aufahme von Teamspeak auf Discord verlegt, was mMn die Tonquaitaet massiv verbessert. Hoffe man merkt den Unterschied auch noch, nachdem laaes in ein stark komprimiertes mp3 umformatiert wurde.


----------



## fud1974 (13. März 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und Lukas hat gar keinen Timestamp dafuer angegeben, fuer die ganzen Olli Fans.



Ja, da waren wir menschlich etwas enttäuscht.

Ich und mein Fan. (Eine multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung ist doch was schönes...   )


----------



## SamuelDonar (16. März 2018)

Jeahhh, Podcast. Das zieh ich mir rein. Warum macht die PCGames keinen eigenen mehr?


----------



## fud1974 (16. März 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> Jeahhh, Podcast. Das zieh ich mir rein. Warum macht die PCGames keinen eigenen mehr?



Wir können natürlich nicht offiziell für die Redaktion antworten, aber wenn ich das damals richtig verstanden habe, wurde das immer schwerer die Leute für den Podcast zusammenzutrommeln.
Angesichts sinkender Zahlen im Print und Optimierungszwang dürfte da einfach immer weniger Zeit vorhanden sein für einen Podcast der nun mal nicht "Kerngeschäft" ist, man muss ja seine Existenz auch letztlich
mit irgendwas begründen können.. der GamesAktuell Podcast hat zumindest was ganz ähnliches von sich gegeben warum die verlagsinternen Podcasts wohl etwas unter Druck stehen.

Ist natürlich schade, aber so ein Podcast für lau ist wohl schwer zu vermitteln.

Zumindest ich hab damals hauptsächlich wegen des Podcasts ein Abo abgeschlossen um ihn damit indirekt zu unterstützen.. tja. 

Wir versuchen mit unseren Podcast ein klein wenig in die Bresche zu springen, aber natürlich nur rein hobbymäßig, wir sind halt keine Profis, wir bekommen auch keine kostenlosen Reviewcodes
weswegen unsere Möglichkeiten immer die aktuellsten Sachen zu besprechen doch etwas arg eingeschränkt sind, aber wir haben halt unseren Spaß dran..  

Oder wie ein Teilnehmer den ich hier nicht nenne mal sagte: "Selbst wenn uns keiner zuhören sollte ich hab einfach Spaß dran hier über solche Themen zu labern!"


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2018)

Für mich klang das eher so, als hätte die Chefetage einen Deckel drauf gemacht.
Wobei sich das ja beides sehr ähnelt.

Der Play4 Podcast kommt gefühlt auch immer seltener.
Wobei die es ja eh nie hatten mit Regelmäßigkeit.



fud1974 schrieb:


> wir bekommen auch keine kostenlosen Reviewcodes weswegen unsere Möglichkeiten immer die aktuellsten Sachen zu besprechen doch etwas arg eingeschränkt sind


Eigentlich war ich ja immer dafür aktuelle Spiele oder "Geheimtipps" zu reviewen.

Das ist je nach Veröffentlichungen und Interessen aber recht schwierig.
Nur mal eben AAA Spiele zu kaufen, die "privat" eher weniger interessieren ergibt halt wenig Sinn...
Daher müssen wir die Themenwahl zukünftig evtl. noch mal überdenken.

Außerdem kann das Durchspielen/Testen eines Spiels ja durchaus Dutzende Stunden in Anspruch nehmen.
Das können wir während unserer Arbeitszeit und Wochen im Voraus leider nicht machen. ^^


----------



## fud1974 (17. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für mich klang das eher so, als hätte die Chefetage einen Deckel drauf gemacht.



Das wollte ich damit diplomatisch zum Ausdruck bringen..


----------



## Zybba (20. März 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 14 - Von VR bis F2P*

Bis 13:55 - Iron Harvest *Kickstarter* und *Gameplay*
bis 40:00 - Past Cure Bewertungen und deutsche Entwickler
bis 53:40 - *Fortnite* und *PUBG* Mobile
bis 1:06:30 - *VR Artikel in Heften und auf Webseiten lohnen sich nicht*
bis 1:16:25 *Fallout 3 Mod für den vierten Teil eingestellt*
bis Ende – "MadMax" Style Auto-Shooter "*Crossout*" und F2P allgemein

Ich habe noch mal recherchiert und Jakub Różalski ist zwar Autor von Scythe und Iron Harvest, aber Romane gab es dazu bisher nicht. 2018 sollen Bücher kommen, aber das sind anscheinend Art Books.

Links:
*Spiegel Artikel zu Past Cure Rezensionen*
*Test zu Past Cure* von Paula Sprödefeld
*Past Cure Kolumne*, ebenfalls von Paula
*Auf ein Bier Podcast Folge zu Past Cure*
*Beat Saber Gameplay*
*Housemarque produziert keine Arcade-Spiele mehr*, exisitiert aber noch
*Besiege Kreationen im Video*


----------



## fud1974 (21. März 2018)

Ergänzende Hinweise noch meinerseits:

1.) Da wir PUBG Mobile angesprochen haben.. es ist jetzt auch "offiziell" in Europa erhältlich, aber wie immer gilt in den Mobile App Stores, vorsicht vor fast identisch aussehenden Klonen!

https://www.golem.de/news/playerunk...n-pubg-in-europa-erhaeltlich-1803-133430.html

2.) Mit Discord ist unsere Aufnahmequalität wohl etwas besser (und "Craig" als Aufnahmebot ist übrigens ein geniales Tool!), aber dafür haben wir hin- und wieder random Dropouts auf den einzelnen Spuren, also sind kurzzeitig mal für eine Sekunde nicht hörbar.
Wir sind uns dessen bewusst und beobachten das. Es gilt halt wie immer: Hat man ein Problem gelöst hat man dafür zwei neue..


----------



## Zybba (27. März 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 15 - Synthetische Intelligenz*

Bis 23:05 – Generelles zu heutigen KIs
bis 30:55 – *SEED Bots* und *Anwendung in BF1*
bis 46:50 – *OpenAI Bot besiegt Dota 2 Profi* und *Entmystifizierung*
bis 58:20 – *Raytracing in Echtzeit mit Nvidias RTX*
bis 1:04:55– *Atari VCS*
bis 01:07:00 - *Hitman Episode 2 aktuell gratis*
bis 1:47:00 - *Synthetik*
bis Ende – Verabschiedung


Links:
*Artikel (2017) über F.E.A.R.s außerordentliche KI*
*Starcraft 2 Tutorial zur Erstellung eines simplen Bots*
*Deep Learning in Breakout*
Echtzeit Raytracing Demos: *PICA PICA*, *Star Wars*, *Metro Exodus*
*PCGames Video zu Atari VCS*




*Falls jemand von euch sich mit dem Erstellen von Mods auskennt und gerne mal an einer entsprechenden Podcast Sonderfolge teilnehmen würde, meldet euch!*


----------



## MrFob (27. März 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> *PCGC Podcast 15 - Synthetische Intelligenz*
> 
> Bis 23:05 – Generelles zu heutigen KIs
> bis 30:55 – *SEED Bots* und *Anwendung in BF1*
> ...



Ja, diesmal war es etwas theoretisch und technisch am Anfang. Ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu viel geschwafelt. Aber es lohnt sich schon, bis zum Ende dabei zu bleiben. Mehr sag ich dazu jetzt mal nicht.


----------



## Zybba (3. April 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 16 - Happy-Peter und die Pizzaverschwörung*

Bis 08:35 - *Star Citizen Alpha 3.1*
bis 12:40 – *Happy Peters Kolumne*
bis 18:00 – Gaming-Industrie Aprilscherze
bis 27:40 – *Pizza Connection 3*: *Test verschoben*
bis 31:00 – Iron Harvest: *Kickstarter weiterhin erfolgreich*
bis 34 :15 – *Battletech* hat *Releasetermin*
bis 48:25 - Sea of Thieves
bis Ende – Schwacher Launch, starker Support


Links:

Scherze:
*Path of Exile: Royale Trailer*
*Duty Calls Playthrough*
*Razer Toaster*
*Blizzard Aprilscherze 2018*

Sea of Thieves:
*Schnellstverkauftes Microsoft Xbox One Spiel*
*Test* von Paula Sprödefeld
*Metacritic Wertung*
*Ehemaliger Mitarbeiter über den wissentlich geringen Umfang*

No Mans Sky: *NEXT Update*
Rainbow Six: *Eurogamer Re-review*


----------



## Zybba (4. April 2018)

Nur als Nachtrag:
Der Pizza Connection 3 Test ist heute erschienen und die Wertung fällt auch nicht gerade gut aus.
*Pizza Connection 3: Test der Mafiatorten-Simulation*


----------



## fud1974 (10. April 2018)

It's a wrap! 

Die Aufnahmen zum 17. Community Podcast sind abgeschlossen.. trotz heftigster Probleme ausgelöst durch Internet-Störungen bei allen Beteiligten (laut meinen Infos hatte ein Internet-Knotenpunkt in Frankfurt heftige Probleme und deutschlandweit bei vielen für Verdruss gesorgt).

Mit dabei ist neben Lukas und meiner Wenigkeit der Daniel (Username mir akut entfallen) hier aus der Community mit seinem Beitrag zu "Ni No Kuni 2". 

 Sobald wir aus den "Fragmenten" unserer durch die Störungen unterbrochenen Aufnahme was brauchbares zusammengeschnippelt haben gibts den Podcast wie immer dampfend frisch hier und an den gewohnten Stellen zu finden.


----------



## Zybba (10. April 2018)

Jo, hoffentlich klappt alles.



fud1974 schrieb:


> Daniel (Username mir akut entfallen)


Briareos


----------



## fud1974 (10. April 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Briareos



Thanks boss!

UPDATE: Wenn ich schon mal was anteasere.. Unser Meister des digitalen Audio-Schnitts ist noch eingespannt, man möge sich noch 1-2 Tage gedulden.

Aber zumindest sieht es so aus als wären alle Tracks da und wir müssten nicht der Tradition aller mir bekannten Podcasts folgen wonach es IMMER mindestens (!) eine 
"verschollene" Folge gibt wo die Aufnahme nicht geklappt hat...


----------



## Zybba (13. April 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 17 - Ni No Kuni 2*

Es war mal wieder *Daniel* zu Gast und er hat uns seine Eindrücke zu Ni no Kuni II geschildert.

bis 13:15 - *Radical Heights*: *Ankündigung*
bis 18:00 – *Long gone Days*
bis  30:00 - *Bioware angeblich durch EA Übernahme gerettet*
bis 37:40 – *Artikel zu Ubisofts Entwicklungsstrategie*
bis Ende – *Ni no Kuni 2*


Links:
*Long gone Days Trailer*
*EA Originals*

Ni no Kuni II:
*Test* von Lukas Schmid
*Videozusammenfassung des Vorgängers*
*Cheat Engine Mod* zur Anpassung des Schwierigkeitsgrades (*nicht von uns getestet!*)




*Ein Nachtrag, da wir es in dieser Folge nicht erwähnt haben:*
Leider hat bis zum Ablauf niemand an dem Ghost Recon: Wildlands Gewinnspiel teilgenommen.
Schade!


----------



## Zybba (18. April 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 18 - Kickstartermoney und Flohmarktkoks*

Leider sind diese Folge die Gäste abgesprungen.
Daher fällt sie kürzer aus.

bis 04:25 - *Banner Saga 3 Releasetermin*
bis 16:55 - *Shenmue 1+2 HD*
bis  20:50 - *Iron Harvest: sämtliche Kickstarter Goals erreicht*
bis 27:45 - *Steam Spys Zukunft gefährdet*
bis 32:50 - *God of War Wertungen*
bis 37:15 - *Drogenfunde in Spielmodulen*
bis Ende - Diverses + Verabschiedung


Links:
*Iron Harvest Kickstarter*
*God of War Metacritic*
*Zweiter Drogenfund*
*GDC Vortrag zu Deep Learning gegen Cheater*


----------



## Zybba (25. April 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 19 - Zwischen Battle Royale Wahnsinn und historischer Bildung*

bis 04:00 - Einleitung
bis 11:55 - *Campo Santo wird Teil von Valve*
bis 25:00 - *Nächstes CoD angeblich mit BR statt SP Modus*
bis 38:35 - *Voxel Engine Atomotage*
bis 41:35 -* AMD kritisiert Nvidias Geschäftspraktiken*
bis 45:45 - *AC: Animus Control Panel vorgestellt*
bis Ende - *AC: Origins*


Links:
*Campo Santo Blogbeitrag* zur Übernahme
*BF 2018 kommt angeblich auch mit BR Modus*
*Eurogamer Artikel* zu No Mans Sky und Voxel Engines
*PCGH Artikel* vom 09.03. mit erster Kritik an Nvidias Partnerprogramm


----------



## Zybba (25. April 2018)

Ich habe ein paar Anmerkungen zu euren Aussagen in Folge 19.

Die Far Cry 5 Folge hat sich meiner Meinung nach erledigt.

Bezüglich der geringen Nutzerzahl des History Modus in AC Origins muss man aber auch in Betracht ziehen, dass dieser nicht von Anfang an verfügbar war.
Gerade bei AAA SP Titeln ist meiner Einschätzung nach davon auszugehen, dass das Spiel nach einigen Wochen in der Ecke landet.
Da war der Modus ja noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Zybba (2. Mai 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 20 - Battletech*

bis 14:00 – *Belgien: Lootboxen sind illegales Glücksspiel*
bis 19:00 – *Norwegen reicht Beschwerde gegen Vertriebsplattformen ein*
bis 29:20 – *Spieleförderung in Deutschland*
bis 36:30 – *Steam Spy wieder verfügbar*
bis 47:35 – *Songs aus GTA IV entfernt*
bis 51:05 – *Phoenix Point Pre-Alpha Gameplay*
bis 52:15 – *God of War: Die ganze Story auf hessisch*
bis 56:50 – *For Honor zeitlich begrenzt kostenlos spielen*
bis Ende – *Battletech*

Links:
*Ragnarok Online: EU-Spieler werden von amerikanischen Servern verbannt* (Abschaltung war eine Falschmeldung)
*GoG: User fordern bessere Privatsphäreneistellungen*
*Battletech Test*


*Die versprochenen Battletech Screenshots liefere ich noch nach.
Einige habe ich schon gemacht, aber mir fehlen noch ein paar.*


----------



## fud1974 (2. Mai 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> *Ragnarok Online: EU-Spieler werden von amerikanischen Servern verbannt* (Abschaltung war eine Falschmeldung)



Genauer: Eine Falschmeldung der News-Seiten (die mal wieder alle voneinander abgeschrieben haben wahrscheinlich....  ) , nicht von uns. 

Na, gut, auch wir haben das ebenso unreflektiert wiedergegeben wie die News-Seiten, insofern... 

Ändert aber nix an der angesprochenen Grundproblematik.


----------



## Zybba (4. Mai 2018)

Mittlerweile habe ich ein paar Bilder gemacht: *https://imgur.com/a/aVat7Xl*
1440p, Grafik auf max, kein AA. Evtl. sind noch ein paar filmische Sachen wie z.B. DoF deaktiviert.

Die ersten drei Bilder sind aus einigen frühen Videos. Das sind diese relativ gering animierten Charaktere/Objekte die sich dann im Verhältnis zum Hintergrund bewegen. Aber sie sind sehr stimmig.

Auf einigen Bildern sieht man die tolle Lesbarkeit der Kämpfe.
Funken, Hitzeflimmern, verkohlte Teile.
In Bewegung ist das natürlich besser erkennbar.


Das UI lässt sich mehrstufig abschalten. Das Spiel verrät einem das aber nicht...
Da wird einfach Potential liegen gelassen.


----------



## fud1974 (8. Mai 2018)

PCPC Podcast 21 - Zwischen Hackern und Hakenkreuzen

Heute mal bunt gemischt, ein Schwerpunktthema wollte uns partout nicht einfallen und so richtig neues gespielt hatte auch keiner.. 

bis 06:45 - Einleitung und "Was haben wir zuletzt gespielt"?
bis 14:38 - Über Screenshots im allgemeinen und Nvidia Ansel im speziellen
bis 26:30 - Olli erzählt kurz über (vor allem) Yakuza 0
bis 33:15 - Overwatch Hacker werden in Korea verurteilt
bis 35:45 - Total Biscuit beendet tragisch seine Youtube Karriere
bis 41:30 - Jungspund macht Einnahmen auf dem Flohmarkt mit Fortnite-Stand
bis 45:30 - "Nicht-News": Welch Überraschung! Kingdom Come Deliverance verliert 95 Prozent seiner Spieler..
bis 58:00 - Red Dead Redemption 2 Trailer
bis 1:08:30 - Film-Dokumentation "Play Hard" zur Entstehung von "For Honor" kommt
bis 1:25:00 - "Attentat 1942" gewinnt Award, darf in Deutschland aber wegen verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole nicht veröffentlicht werden
bis Ende - Ausblick zum nächsten Mal

Zusätzliche Links:
Playing Hard: Internetpräsenz von "Playing - Hard", der Doku über der Entstehung von "For Honor"
Screenshot - Kunst: Screenshots der "Forza" Community
Screenshot - Kunst 2: Screenshots aus Assassins Creed Origins (UPlay Account benötigt

ERRATA: Wie der User "Stirrling "uns hinwies in Zusammenhang mit der "Play Hard" Doku, der Podcast "Auf ein Bier" begleitet nicht die Produktion eines Anno, sondern die Produktion von "The Surge 2" von Deck 13.
Wir bitten den Fehler zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Zybba (16. Mai 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 22 - Wenn Raumfahrer und Wikinger stranden*

Bis 09:00 - The Expanse abgesetzt
Bis 18:00 - Anthem laut Bioware auch komplett solo spielbar
Bis 22:00 - Haftstrafe für DDos Angriff
Bis 27:30 - Belohnungen für gemeldete Steam Sicherheitslücken
Bis 45:00 - Steam Link zukünftig mit Smartphone Unterstützung
Bis 49:00 - God of War Fotomodus
Bis 58:30 - Rage 2 Gerüchte
Bis Ende - Vorstellung: Dead in Vinland






@Taiwez:
Danke für die  Teilnahme und Vorstellung des Spiels!
In Vorbereitung auf den kommenden DLC spiele ich mal wieder Darkest Dungeon.
Daher könnte Dead in Vinland auch was für mich sein.


----------



## Briareos (16. Mai 2018)

Sitz gerade im ICE nach Frankfurt und bin fast am Ende der aktuellen Folge. (Grüße an Sven!^^)

Und ihr habt mich genötigt tatsächlich den Laptop aus der Tasche zu holen, um hier kurz etwas klar zu stellen.

1. Rage ist immer noch ein sehr guter Shooter, da lass ich nichts drauf kommen. Punkt!
2. Steam Link ist ein kleines feines Stück Technik, was zumindest bei mir tadellos funktioniert.

Ach so, und ich kann es zwar nicht beweisen, aber das Studio CCCP wurde bestimmt von kommunistischen Franzosen gegründet. 

BtW: Sehr kurzweilige Folge.


----------



## fud1974 (16. Mai 2018)

Erstmal danke fürs Feedback! 



Briareos schrieb:


> 1. Rage ist immer noch ein sehr guter Shooter, da lass ich nichts drauf kommen. Punkt!



Ich glaube ICH hatte gar nix schlimmes über Rage gesagt.. ausser dass ich fragte "Warum?" (.. es einen Nachfolger gibt), aber das war mehr so die allgemeine Verwunderung
denn das Ding galt - egal wie gut es war oder auch nicht - ja nicht so als der Erfolg (dachte man bisher zumindest!), und es sind ja schon erfolgreichere Spiele nie fortgesetzt worden..
insofern wasche ich meine Hände in Unschuld!  

(.. und werde Rage mal versuchen in meiner Steam Bibliothek zum Legen zu erwecken, sofern es unter Win10 noch gut läuft..... und nicht wie "Bully - Die Ehrenrunde "so gut wie ein Totalausfall ist)



> 2. Steam Link ist ein kleines feines Stück Technik, was zumindest bei mir tadellos funktioniert.



Nix anderes sagte ich doch über mein Exemplar, oder? Bei mir geht es auch sehr gut.. (wobei ich das mit meinem aktuellen WLAN Router noch mal testen müsste... )



> Ach so, und ich kann es zwar nicht beweisen, aber das Studio CCCP wurde bestimmt von kommunistischen Franzosen gegründet.



Den Franzosen ist gewiss alles zuzutrauen!! (... und damit ist der Quoten-Rassismus auch erfüllt !!)  



> BtW: Sehr kurzweilige Folge.



Danke!


----------



## Taiwez (16. Mai 2018)

Briareos schrieb:


> Sitz gerade im ICE nach Frankfurt und bin fast am Ende der aktuellen Folge. (Grüße an Sven!^^)
> 
> Und ihr habt mich genötigt tatsächlich den Laptop aus der Tasche zu holen, um hier kurz etwas klar zu stellen.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön, Grüße gehen zurück. 

Ich hatte auch sehr viel Spaß mit der Folge, schön, dass sie so gut angekommen ist.  

Und nur um das klarzustellen: So schlecht fand ich Rage auch nicht, aber die Motion-Sickness hat es mir zumindest leider verdorben!  


@Zybba: Ich habe mich riesig über die Ankündigung von Color of Madness gefreut, da der Name schon länger in den Foren kursiert.. Ich muss es jetzt endlich mal durchspielen!


----------



## Zybba (16. Mai 2018)

Briareos schrieb:


> Rage ist immer noch ein sehr guter Shooter, da lass ich nichts drauf kommen. Punkt!


Ei guter Shooter auf jeden Fall, aber kein gutes Rennspiel oder "RPG"! 



Briareos schrieb:


> Steam Link ist ein kleines feines Stück Technik, was zumindest bei mir tadellos funktioniert.


Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.
Andere Geräte können das sicher ähnlich gut, denke ich. Dafür ist der Preis unschlagbar!




Taiwez schrieb:


> @Zybba: Ich habe mich riesig über die Ankündigung von Color of Madness gefreut


Jo, ich auch!
Das hat mich auch wieder zum Anfangen bewegt. Mittlerweile spiele ich aber auf easy. ^^

Den DLC können wir dann ja gerne gemeinsam besprechen. Zum Glück erscheint es nicht in der E3 Woche, sondern die darauf!


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2018)

Ich fand jetzt auch nicht, dass die paar Stunden, die ich mir Rage verbracht habe besonders schlimm gewesen waeren oder so. Ist sicher ein gutes Spiel gewesen. Mich hat es halt nur irgendwie nicht so ganz abgeholt und wie Olli ja schon schrieb, der grosse Super-Erfolg war es nun auch nicht, darum fanden wir die Ankuendigung eines Nachfolgers nach so langer Zeit doch recht verwunderlich. Aber jetzt finde ich sieht es ja sowieso eher so aus, als ob Rage 2 nicht soooo viel mit dem Vorgaenger gemein haben wird.

Und ueber Steamlink haben wir ja eigentlich auch nur positive Worte verloren, oder? Ich finde es auf jeden Fall cool, dass diese Apps kommen sollen und bin wie gesagt gespannt, wo Valve damit noch so hin will.


----------



## Stirrling (17. Mai 2018)

Eine kurze Anmerkung zum PCGCPC#21 Thema Playhard-Doku: Der Herr Gebauer von 'Auf ein Bier' begleitet Deck 13 als "embedded Journalist"  bei der Entwicklung von The Surge 2, nicht Anno. 

Abgesehen davon gefällt mir euer Anekdotenansatz vor den News sehr gut. 

Ich bin aber auch nicht Up to Date, da ich letztens ein 28h Hörbuch gehört habe, wodurch ich mit allen Podcasts im Hintertreffen bin für noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2018)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Eine kurze Anmerkung zum PCGCPC#21 Thema Playhard-Doku: Der Herr Gebauer von 'Auf ein Bier' begleitet Deck 13 als "embedded Journalist"  bei der Entwicklung von The Surge 2, nicht Anno.


Ah, du hast Recht.
Danke für die Korrektur!

@fud1974:
Kannst die bitte Korrektur in deinem Post zur der Folge editieren?



Stirrling schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gefällt mir euer Anekdotenansatz vor den News sehr gut.


Uns bisher auch, hoffentlich lockert das ein wenig auf.
Natürlich veröffentlichen wir wöchentlich und spielen nicht hauptberuflich. Manchmal gibt es in der Hinsicht nicht viel zu berichten.

Falls du selbst mal an einer Folge teilnehmen willst, gib Bescheid!
Ist ja ein Community Projekt.


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2018)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gefällt mir euer Anekdotenansatz vor den News sehr gut.



Danke. Leider musste das Segment in der aktuellen Folge ja gleich mal wieder ausfallen ( ) aber ich denke, wann immer moeglich werden wir es mit einbauen. Wie man gesehen (bzw. gehoert) hat kommt man dadurch ja manchmal auch auf ganz witzige Themen wie die Fotomodi und so.


----------



## fud1974 (18. Mai 2018)

Geht ja vergleichsweise mal richtig ab hier der Thread.. 



Zybba schrieb:


> @fud1974:
> Kannst die bitte Korrektur in deinem Post zur der Folge editieren?



Wenn du mir genau sagst was ich dort korrigieren soll, Cheffe? Der Link als solcher und die Linkbeschreibung ist ja korrekt.. ich kann natürlich ein "Errata" einfügen dass wir was falsches erzählt haben und mach ich auch gleich, wenn du das meinst..


----------



## Zybba (18. Mai 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> ich kann natürlich ein "Errata" einfügen dass wir was falsches erzählt haben und mach ich auch gleich, wenn du das meinst..


Jo, das meinte ich. Du kannst auch ruhig meinen Name Dropping betreiben! 
Das geht schließlich auf meine Kappe.


----------



## Zybba (22. Mai 2018)

*PCGC Podcast 23 - Postapokalyptische Überraschungen*

bis 12:10 - Einleitung
bis 17:55 - diverse Releases verschoben auf 2019
bis 25:45 - CoD: Black OPS IIII ohne Singleplayer
bis 39:20 - Entwicklerstudio Boss Key Productions geschlossen
bis 49:30 - Rage 2 angekündigt
bis 59:30 - Stalker 2 angekündigt
bis 01:07:00 - Atomic Heart angekündigt
bis 01:02:20 - Steam Link App
bis 01:17:10 - Microsoft Controller für Spieler mit Behinderung
bis 01:20:00 - Valve stellt neue Mitarbeiter ein
bis Ende - Auf der Suche nach L4D Ersatz


Links:

Richtigstellung zur Ankündigung der Boss Key Schließung
Black Ops IIII: Treyarch zum fehlenden Singleplayer
Report zu Stalker Entwicklung (doch nicht von der GS ^^)
RBTV Video zu Earthfall

Releaseverschiebungen:
Phoenix Point
Shenmue 3
Metro: Exodus
Skull & Bones verschoben


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2018)

Tobi, Sven und ich haben uns dieses mal hauptsächlich über Frostpunk und die Battlefield V Debatte unterhalten.
Aber natürlich werden auch viele anderen Themen abgehandelt. Sogar Fashion spielt diesmal eine größere Rolle! 

*PCGC Podcast 24 – Das wird man ja wohl noch tragen dürfen*

00:01 - Einstieg
17:30 - Total Biscuit verstorben
18:30 - Wargaming Seattle geschlossen
26:00 - Superhot Ableger angekündigt
27:25 - Neues Leisure Suit Larry Adventure angekündigt
35:00 - Kingdom Come Deliverance DLC Roadmap
43:25 - Far Cry 5 Vietnam DLC Releasetermin
49:40 - Battlefield V: Trailer, Inhalte, Kontroverse
1:26:55 - Steam Link App nicht in Apples Store zugelassen
1:28:50- The Expanse wird durch Amazon weitergeführt
1:30:25 - SC: Pandora Tomorrow wieder spielbar dank Mod
1:34:35 - Frostpunk Vorstellung


Links:
Wargaming Seattle shutting down
Neo Magazin Royale Adventure Download

Battlefield V
Trailer
Details zu den Inhalten
Infos zur Individualisierung der Charaktere
Kolumne zur kontroversen Debatte von Lukas Schmid
Fabian Siegismunds Meinung zu dem Trailer und der Userkritik - Wurde im Podcast nicht erwähnt, ist aber dank Hintergrundinformationen sehr sehenswert. Danke an für den Tip an Realchicken!



*Hinterlasst uns gerne mal Feedback zur Lautstärke/Tonqualität! Was ist anders? Ist es besser oder schlechter als in den vorigen Folgen? *


-


----------



## Briareos (29. Mai 2018)

Schöne Folge mal wieder (auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz durch bin).

Nur kurz zur Frage bezüglich Tonqualität und Lautstärke:
Die Tonqualität ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser geworden seid ihr über Discord aufnehmt.
Nur was mir schon in der vorangegangenen Folge aufgefallen ist: Der Sven ist von der Lautstärke her wesntlich leiser als der Rest.
Zum Glück habe ich im auto eine Lenkradfernbedienung so oft wie ich die letzten beiden Male ständig die Lautstärke einstellen musste.
Aber außer diesem Punkt habe ich nichts zu bemängeln, klingt wirklich gut.

BtW: Wenn ihr mich so vermisst, bin ich gerne bereit euch mal wieder einen Besuch abzustatten.
Ich kann aber nicht dafür garantieren, das ich den Pokalsieg meiner Eintracht unerwähnt lasse.


----------



## Zybba (29. Mai 2018)

Briareos schrieb:


> Schöne Folge mal wieder (auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz durch bin).
> 
> 
> Nur kurz zur Frage bezüglich Tonqualität und Lautstärke:
> Die Tonqualität ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser geworden seid ihr über Discord aufnehmt.


Danke fürs Feedback, Daniel!




Briareos schrieb:


> Nur kurz zur Frage bezüglich Tonqualität und Lautstärke:
> Die Tonqualität ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser geworden seid ihr über Discord aufnehmt.
> Nur was mir schon in der vorangegangenen Folge aufgefallen ist: Der Sven ist von der Lautstärke her wesntlich leiser als der Rest.
> Zum Glück habe ich im auto eine Lenkradfernbedienung so oft wie ich die letzten beiden Male ständig die Lautstärke einstellen musste.
> Aber außer diesem Punkt habe ich nichts zu bemängeln, klingt wirklich gut.


Für diese Folge haben Tobi und ich unsere Lautstärke extra herunter gerdreht, aber viel gebracht hat das anscheinend nicht.
Wir müssen da noch mal investigativ tätig werden. ^^




Briareos schrieb:


> BtW: Wenn ihr mich so vermisst, bin ich gerne bereit euch mal wieder einen Besuch abzustatten.


Ja, gerne!
Vielleicht nächste Woche. Ich schreib dir dann ne Mail.



Briareos schrieb:


> Ich kann aber nicht dafür garantieren, das ich den Pokalsieg meiner Eintracht unerwähnt lasse.


Wir packen das dann einfach ans Ende und spielen die Outro Musik drüber! 
Quasi wie bei den Oscar Labertaschen.


----------



## MrFob (29. Mai 2018)

Briareos schrieb:


> Schöne Folge mal wieder (auch wenn ich noch nicht ganz durch bin).
> 
> Nur kurz zur Frage bezüglich Tonqualität und Lautstärke:
> Die Tonqualität ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser geworden seid ihr über Discord aufnehmt.
> ...



Hey, danke fuer's Feedback!

Ja, das mit Sven ist uns auch schon beim letzten mal aufgefallen. Ich habe versucht es durch Audacity ein wenig auszugleichen aber ohne sehr viel Aufwand ist es schwierig, dass ueber die gesamte Podcast-Zeit im Nachhinein ordentlich hinzubekommen. Warum er ab und an zu leise ist wissen wir leider auch nicht so genau. Wir haben vor der Aufnahme diesen Sonntag noch versucht die Einstellungen so zu aendern, dass es besser wird (und ich hatte das Gefuehl es war auch ein wenig besser als zuvor) aber ganz hingekriegt haben wir es wohl auch diesmal nicht. Muss eventuell am Mikro liegen oder so, wir standen aber auch etwas auf dem Schlauch.

Wenn Sven das naechste mal dabei ist werden wir noch mal versuchen, das besser hinzukriegen.

EDIT: Uuuuund vom Chef geninjad. 
Jetzt sieht es natuerlich so aus, als wuerden wir die ganze Zeit nur vorm Monitor sitzen und auf Feedback zum Podcast warten ... was wir natuerlich nicht tun ... nein, tun wir nicht, wirklich nicht.


----------



## fud1974 (30. Mai 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jetzt sieht es natuerlich so aus, als wuerden wir die ganze Zeit nur vorm Monitor sitzen und auf Feedback zum Podcast warten ... was wir natuerlich nicht tun ... nein, tun wir nicht, wirklich nicht.



Nein, wirklich nicht! (Verdammt... meine F5 Taste ist schon völlig abgenutzt!)


----------



## Zybba (4. Juni 2018)

Die aktuelle Folge findet nach längerer Zeit mal wieder in der Standardbesetzung statt. 

*PCGC Podcast 25 – Neue Konsolen, alte Häuser*

01:05 - Sea of Thieves: The Hungering Deep
05:25 - Stalker 2 anscheinend nicht in Entwicklung
10:10 - Vampyr Launch Trailer
16:25 - Nordisk Film übernimmt Avalanche Studios
20:15 - Blue Hole verklagt Epic Games
26:20 - Fallout 76 Teaser Trailer
42:20 - Atari VCS Vorbestellung möglich
46:40 - Intellivision Konsole angekündigt
53:02 - House Flipper Vorstellung

Links:
The Hungering Deep Trailer



*Falls euch vom Sound her was ungewöhnliches auffällt, sagt bitte Bescheid.
Sonst ist Tobi der Cutter, ich habs zum ersten Mal gemacht.*


----------



## fud1974 (5. Juni 2018)

Ergänzung: Der von mir im letzten Podcast angekündigte Twitter-Account hat zur Zeit so seine Probleme, irgendwie hab ich da eine Endlos-Schleife beim bestätigen der Privacy-Settings egal was ich mache. Habe den Twitter Support angeschrieben aber kann wohl dauern..

Also ist der momentan leider nicht so ergiebig.


----------



## Briareos (5. Juni 2018)

Schöner Podcast, anbei eine kleine Anmerkung meinerseits zum Thema Emulatoren und illegale ROM-Websites:

Ich besitze mehrere RasbPIs, und einen davon habe ich auch mittels RetroPI zur Retro-Konsole ausgebaut. Im Moment hockt die Platine noch "nur" in einem alten SNES-Modul-Gehäuse, aber auch nur deswegen weil selbst defekte SNES zu Mondpreisen gehandelt werden. Ich selber habe in meiner Kindheit weder ein NES noch ein SNES oder dergleichen besessen, weswegen der PI für mich die perfekte Gelegenheit war, ein paar alte Klassiker nachzuholen. Und als Nintendo die Mini-Version vom NES und SNES herausgebracht hat, habe ich sofort zugeschlagen und die gekauft. Und sobald Nintendo auf der Switch ihre Klassiker im Store anbietet, bin ich der erste der da ruft "Shut up and take my money!".

Ist aber noch nicht der Fall und ich besitze keine WiiU und die alte Wii verlässt ihren Platz im Konsolen-Senioren-Regal wohl auch nicht mehr. Von daher ist das alles natürlich eine rechtliche Grau- (bzw. Schwarz-) Zone, aber das ist ja in vielen Bereichen das praktischen Lebens so.

Kurz nochmal zu eurer Diskussion, wieso niemand gegen solche Seiten vorgeht: Ich vermute das hat mehrere Gründe.
Zum einen erzeugt solch ein Vorgehen immer Aufmerksamkeit und als Klagender lenkt man sozusagen die Blicke der Öffentlichkeit, die in Großteilen vielleicht davon noch gar nichts weiß, auf diese Seiten. Das will ein Publisher oder Rechteinhaber ja weiß Gott nicht.
Das ist vielleicht vergleichbar mit dem Nicht-Vorgehen von Sony damals gegen die Mod-Chips der PS1. Es wissen ein ganz geringer Prozentsatz der Leute, das es sowas gibt. Wenn wir da jetzt richtig Stunk gegen machen, wissen das 90% der PS1-Käufer und ehe das passiert dulden wir das einfach sillschweigend.
Der zweite Punkt ist einfach eine Frage nach der Zielgruppe: Wer spielt ein 20 oder 25 Jahre altes Spiel?
Das sind entweder diejenigen, die sich das "einmal ansehen" wollen (die das also eh nicht gekauft hätten) oder diejenigen, die das Spiel noch aus ihrer Kindheit/Jugend kennen. Und die letzgenannte Zielgruppe kauft sich das Spiel auch. Von daher denkt vielleicht auch Nintendo nach dem Motto: "Bloss keine schlafenden Hunde wecken, unsere Uralt-Spiele verkaufen sich ja trotzdem noch wie geschnitte Brot."

Aber Recht habt ihr: Nintendo ist eigentlich für ein eher rabiateres Vorgehen gegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen ihre Marken betreffend bekannt.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2018)

An sich finde ich schon Emulatoren schon gut.
Großartig genutzt habe ich die aber nicht.

Relativ viele Bekannte von mir haben so Pokemon gespielt.


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2018)

Gute Punkte um evtl das Stillschweigen der Hersteller zu erklaeren. Ist ja wirklich nur was fuer Enthusiasten.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2018)

*Wir möchten in unserer aktuellen Community Podcast Folge über David Cage/Quantic Dream sprechen. Vor allem Detroit: Become Human, aber auch die beiden Spiele davor.
Hat jemand Lust, kurzfristig daran teilzunehmen?*

Aufnahmetermin ist Sonntag, der 10.06. Vorraussichtlich um 23:30, aber das können wir evtl. auch noch anpassen.
Bei Interesse bitte hier antworten oder eine PM an mich schicken.


----------



## fud1974 (7. Juni 2018)

Anmerkung: Ich musste unser Twitter - Handle ändern, da aufgrund des "GDPR form loop bugs" woraufhin ich mich nicht mehr einloggen kann (und auch nicht das Konto löschen, gar nix.. und der Twitter support reagiert auch nicht) habe ich einen neuen Account aufgemacht.

Ab sofort sind wir erreichbar unter @podcastpcgc

Ich hoffe der Account hält diesmal länger als 2 Wochen...

Update: .. und nachdem ich bemerkt habe dass DMs noch nicht erlaubt haben habe ich das auch jetzt korrigiert... Oh mann..... :/ :/

Nun ja, ich nehme an bisher wollte eh keiner was schicken.


----------



## Stirrling (7. Juni 2018)

Hab die 24 noch vor mir <schäm>, aber zumindest das halbwegs zeitnah: 

Glückwunsch zum PCGCPC 25! 
Schön, dass ihr euch immer die Mühe macht und was Neues bietet. Die Chemie stimmt auch, so entwickeln sich launige Gesprächsrunden. 
Weiter so!

Themenvorschlag: Peter geht zu Webedia. Dort wird er auch wieder (hinter der PW) podcasten dürfen. 

Was haltet ihr davon, dass Leser/User/Hörer doch sehr stark auf solche Personaländerungen reagieren? 

Ich habe ja schon mehrmals in den PCGPC (RIP) Kommentaren ausgeführt, dass mir sehr wichtig ist,  wer da spricht. Und, dass das sehr zur Glaubwürdigkeit von Meinungen/Tests beiträgt, wenn man "seine Pappenheimer" etwas besser kennt, als nur von der Teamseite. 

Anscheinend ist bei PC Games podcasttechnisch auch wieder was in Planung. Sascha hat im Play4 Podcast was angeräuspert. Ich hoffe, daß ihr dann nicht aufhört  

Auf die nächsten 25!  

PS: @Zybba Danke für die Einladung, irgendwann würde ich schon gerne teilnehmen. Im Moment ist es zeitlich aber knapp bei mir. Wann nehmt ihr üblicherweise auf?


----------



## Zybba (7. Juni 2018)

Stirrling schrieb:


> PS: @Zybba Danke für die Einladung, irgendwann würde ich schon gerne teilnehmen. Im Moment ist es zeitlich aber knapp bei mir. Wann nehmt ihr üblicherweise auf?


Gerne!
Egal, ob du ein bestimmtes Thema auf dem Herzen hast oder einfach so mal teilnehmen willst. Ist schließlich ein Community Podcast.



Stirrling schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es zeitlich aber knapp bei mir. Wann nehmt ihr üblicherweise auf?


Normalerweise Sonntag abends, so 23:30.
Das liegt meist an meinen Arbeitszeiten und an Tobis Zeitzone.
Mit etwas Vorlauf sind wir aber schon flexibel und finden auch anderen Termine.


Auf den Rest deines Posts gehen wir dann in der Folge ein, du hast schließlich die erste Hörerfrage gestellt!


----------



## MrFob (7. Juni 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> du hast schließlich die erste Hörerfrage gestellt!



Wooohoooo!!!


----------



## fud1974 (8. Juni 2018)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum PCGCPC 25!
> Schön, dass ihr euch immer die Mühe macht und was Neues bietet. Die Chemie stimmt auch, so entwickeln sich launige Gesprächsrunden.
> Weiter so!



Dankeschön! 




> Themenvorschlag: Peter geht zu Webedia. Dort wird er auch wieder (hinter der PW) podcasten dürfen.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon, dass Leser/User/Hörer doch sehr stark auf solche Personaländerungen reagieren?



Wie schon Lukas sagte, ist das eine Hörerfrage die wir gerne im Podcast besprechen würden.  
Allerdings wäre hilfreich wenn Du sagst, wo denn die starken Reaktionen waren? Hast Du da was mitbekommen? 
Ich muss gestehen bisher kam mir da nix unter, aber ich hab auch noch nicht tief gesucht.



> Anscheinend ist bei PC Games podcasttechnisch auch wieder was in Planung. Sascha hat im Play4 Podcast was angeräuspert. Ich hoffe, daß ihr dann nicht aufhört



Gut zu wissen. Aber zumindest ich sehe unseren Podcast von dem "offiziellen" als weitestgehend unabhängig.. insofern sehe ich da keinen Anlass damit aufzuhören
wenn die PCGames wieder offiziell mit einem anfängt. 

Wir haben ja eh zwangsweise einen anderen Blickwinkel.


----------



## Stirrling (8. Juni 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> ... Allerdings wäre hilfreich wenn Du sagst, wo denn die starken Reaktionen waren? Hast Du da was mitbekommen?
> Ich muss gestehen bisher kam mir da nix unter, aber ich hab auch noch nicht tief gesucht. ...



Das ist jetzt nicht speziell auf Peter bezogen, den nehme ich nur als aktuellen Anlass. Man kann aber schon beobachten, dass den Arbeitsplatz wechselnde Redakteure emotionaler verabschiedet werden... als vielleicht der Sparkassensachbearbeiter. Oliver Haake, Andre Peschke, Sebastian Stange - und länger her, Schlütter, Weber, Opl etc.- da gab es grosses hallo "jetzt geht's mit der Qualität bergab" usw. 

Die Powerplay - Veteranen haben vor Jahren auch darüber sinniert, warum die Leser so personenbezogen waren (hausgemacht, denke ich: mit Videoshow, Fotos im Test und Autorenangabe), Felix Schütz bemerkte in einem Podcast, dass ihm das unangenehm sei, dass die Leser den Redakteuren eine gewisse Prominenz zusprechen.


----------



## fud1974 (8. Juni 2018)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht speziell auf Peter bezogen, den nehme ich nur als aktuellen Anlass. Man kann aber schon beobachten, dass den Arbeitsplatz wechselnde Redakteure emotionaler verabschiedet werden... als vielleicht der Sparkassensachbearbeiter. Oliver Haake, Andre Peschke, Sebastian Stange - und länger her, Schlütter, Weber, Opl etc.- da gab es grosses hallo "jetzt geht's mit der Qualität bergab" usw.
> 
> Die Powerplay - Veteranen haben vor Jahren auch darüber sinniert, warum die Leser so personenbezogen waren (hausgemacht, denke ich: mit Videoshow, Fotos im Test und Autorenangabe), Felix Schütz bemerkte in einem Podcast, dass ihm das unangenehm sei, dass die Leser den Redakteuren eine gewisse Prominenz zusprechen.



Ah, okay.. also eher allgemein. Gut, ich antworte hier jetzt noch nicht, will ja mein Pulver nicht verschießen (sofern ich welches zu dem Thema habe).


----------



## Stirrling (8. Juni 2018)

Falls ihr im Vorgespräch feststellt, dass ihr da gar keine Meinung zu habt und ich das scheinbar in meiner Filterblase nur so wahrnehme, lasst es sein .


----------



## fud1974 (8. Juni 2018)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Falls ihr im Vorgespräch feststellt, dass ihr da gar keine Meinung zu habt und ich das scheinbar in meiner Filterblase nur so wahrnehme, lasst es sein .



Nene, das passt schon...


----------



## Zybba (12. Juni 2018)

Wir verschenken einen Memoria Steam Key aus Tobis persönlichem Fundus.
Näheres dazu erfahrt ihr im Podcast.


*PCGC Podcast 26 – Detroit: Become Human & EA Play*

00:01 - Einleitung
16:15 – Hörerfeedback
40:00 - Peter Bathge verlässt Computec
43:45 - Steam moderiert zukünftig weniger Inhalte
51:45 - Paradox übernimmt Hairbrained Schemes
53:25 - Microsoft kauf Github
58:55 - EA Play PK
1:28:35 - Detroit: Become Human Review


Links:
Heavy Rain Slapstick Verfolgungsjagd



*Danke noch mal für das Hörerfeedback, das hilft uns sehr! *


----------



## Zybba (19. Juni 2018)

In dieser Folge sprechen wir über die E3 2018.
Die Aufnahme hat sehr lange gedauert und wir waren gegen Ende ziemlich erschöpft. Daher verzeiht uns bitte eventuelle Ausrutscher! 


*PCGC Podcast 27 - E3: Episch, extralang, ermüdend*

00:00 - Einleitung
06:50 - Hörerfeeback
20:00 - Microsoft PK
01:51:25 - Bethesda PK
02:42:50 - Sony PK
03:27:05 - Ubisoft PK
04:07:25 - Nintendo PK
04:08:20 - Square Enix PK
04:19:10 - PC Gaming Show
04:25:30 - Devolver Digital PK


Links
Kotaku Artikel zum The Last of Us 2 Preview und dessen Choreographie
Fortnite: Account Probleme mit PS4 und Switch
Microsoft E3 Show ist bisher meistgesehener Twitch Steam
Lustiges
THE FORCE AWAKENS: A Bad Lip Reading
E3 2017 nachsynchronisiert
Skyrim Very Special Edition Trailer
Stuntman betritt die Ubisoft Bühne

Cyberpunk 2077
Versteckte Nachricht im Cyberpunk 2077 Trailer
Versteckte Witcher 3 Keys im Cyberpunk 2077 Trailer (für XBOX, nicht Steam wie von uns behauptet)
Cyberpunk 2077 Vorschau von Matthias Dammes


----------



## MrFob (19. Juni 2018)

Jo, das war mal echt ein 4 1/2 Stunden Marathon. 
Dafuer haben wir aber auch wirklich praktisch alles von der E3 abgedeckt. Vielleicht bis auf Nintendo, weil deren Konferenz jetzt eh nicht so der Hammer war und wir glaube ich alle nicht so wirkliche Nintendo Fans sind. Hatte aber vergessen zu erwaehnen, falls jemand brennend einen Podcast zu Nintendo hoeren will, im Games Aktuell Podcast 518 ist Hannes dabei (der anscheinend sogar Mario Tattoos und so weiter auf seinem Arm hat  ) und da wird etwas mehr darauf eingegangen. Also nicht, dass ich die Konkurrenz anpreisen will, ihr solltet den PA Podcast natuerlich erst hoeren nachdem ihr unseren durch habt.


----------



## fud1974 (19. Juni 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Vielleicht bis auf Nintendo, weil deren Konferenz jetzt eh nicht so der Hammer war und wir glaube ich alle nicht so wirkliche Nintendo Fans sind.



Na ja, spätestens seitdem ich Kinder habe und deswegen ein paar Spiele gespielt habe erkenne ich durchaus die Brillianz so mancher Nintendo Titel...  und spiele die selber sogar freiwillig (die WiiU ist bei uns eine geschätzte Konsole)

Insofern hätte ich was sagen können aber ich dachte mir die ganze Zeit:
"Sag nix!! Sag nix!!! Sonst dauert das hier noch länger!!!!" 

Aber Nintendo hat diesmal wirklich nix großartiges angekündigt (bis auf Smash Bros. natürlich).. obwohl sie bekanntermaßen einiges in der Pipeline hätten, aber sie scheinen in letzter Zeit die Politik zu fahren nur Sachen anzusprechen die sie innerhalb von 12 Monaten oder noch kürzer releasen werden, dann kann das schon mal dünn ausfallen.


----------



## Zybba (19. Juni 2018)

Nintendo ist auf jeden Fall nicht meine favorisierte Spieleschmiede. ^^
Wobei ich sehr gerne Breath of the Wild gespielt hätte.



fud1974 schrieb:


> Insofern hätte ich was sagen können aber ich dachte mir die ganze Zeit:
> "Sag nix!! Sag nix!!! Sonst dauert das hier noch länger!!!!"


Ich fand auch, dass du ungewöhnlich still warst.
Allerdings hast du ja auch während der Aufnahme Andromeda durchgespielt und warst temporär gemutet!


----------



## fud1974 (19. Juni 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich fand auch, dass du ungewöhnlich still warst.
> Allerdings hast du ja auch während der Aufnahme Andromeda durchgespielt und warst temporär gemutet!



Ich habe NICHT während der Aufnahme Mass Effect Andromeda DURCHGESPIELT, das Gerücht hält sich hartnäckig oder?

Ich habe BESTENFALLS im Hintergrund während einer Phase wo ich eh nix beisteuern konnte und die E3 Aufzeichnungen von Ubisoft und Sony
die ich parallel noch mal durchgeschaut habe auch in einer eher ruhigen Phase waren Trash an die Händler verkauft und mein Inventory organisiert.. also bitte!!!


----------



## MrFob (19. Juni 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> [...]mein Inventory organisiert.. also bitte!!!



Naja, da das aber auch der schwierigste Teil des Spiels ist wuerde ich sagen, wenn du das geschafft hast, dann zaehlt es fast schon als durchgespielt.


----------



## Briareos (20. Juni 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> [..] und wir glaube ich alle nicht so wirkliche Nintendo Fans sind.


Shame on you! 



fud1974 schrieb:


> Na ja, spätestens seitdem ich Kinder habe und deswegen ein paar Spiele gespielt habe erkenne ich durchaus die Brillianz so mancher Nintendo Titel...  und spiele die selber sogar freiwillig (die WiiU ist bei uns eine geschätzte Konsole)


Die WiiU haben wir übersprungen, was im Rückblick die beste Entscheidung war. So ziemlich alles, was ich dadurch verpasst habe erscheint ja jetzt auch nochmal auf der Switch.

Aber mit Kindern sprichst du etwas an. Man kann es zwar noch nicht wirklich "spielen" nennen, aber mein knapp Vierjähriger zu Hause liebt Donkey Kong auf dem Mini SNES. 
Und da ich absolut kein Geschick in solchen Plattformern habe wird es nicht mehr lange dauern und er ist besser als ich.



fud1974 schrieb:


> Aber Nintendo hat diesmal wirklich nix großartiges angekündigt (bis auf Smash Bros. natürlich).. obwohl sie bekanntermaßen einiges in der Pipeline hätten, aber sie scheinen in letzter Zeit die Politik zu fahren nur Sachen anzusprechen die sie innerhalb von 12 Monaten oder noch kürzer releasen werden, dann kann das schon mal dünn ausfallen.


Na ja, für Nintendo war die E3-Direct halt eine Direct wie jede andere auch. Und im Prinzip macht das Nintendo bei jeder Direct so, dass der Fokus auf einem bestimmten Titel oder Reihe liegt.
Und da sie dieses Format eh regelmäßig mehrmals im Jahr bringen, stellen sie pro "Ausgabe" auch nie so viele Spiele vor.

Ein bissl mehr Mühe hätte sich Nintendo zwar schon geben können, aber hey, dafür gibt's noch bis heute oder morgen eine E3-Rabattaktion im Nintendo eShop.

BtW: Zum Glück habe ich heute wieder eine lange Bahnfahrt vor mir, da schaff ich die neue Episode sicher bis heute Abend durch.

BtW²: Und grüßt mir den Peter, wenn er seine technischen Probleme überwunden hat.


----------



## fud1974 (20. Juni 2018)

Briareos schrieb:


> Die WiiU haben wir übersprungen, was im Rückblick die beste Entscheidung war. So ziemlich alles, was ich dadurch verpasst habe erscheint ja jetzt auch nochmal auf der Switch.



Ja, da ist was dran.. zeigt aber auch, dass die WiiU durchaus ihre Perlen hatte, die jetzt erst auf der Switch so richtig zur Geltung kommen.



> Aber mit Kindern sprichst du etwas an. Man kann es zwar noch nicht wirklich "spielen" nennen, aber mein knapp Vierjähriger zu Hause liebt Donkey Kong auf dem Mini SNES.
> Und da ich absolut kein Geschick in solchen Plattformern habe wird es nicht mehr lange dauern und er ist besser als ich.



Da kann man sich nur wundern... erst kriegen sie lange nix gebacken, dann plötzlich schaust du denen eines Tages kurz über die Schulter und siehst wie der Nachwuchs völlig nebenbei am Ende eines Mario-Kurses
völlig selbstverständlich mit gekonnten Timing an die Spitze der Fahne hüpft um den maximalen Bonus abzugreifen und denkst "WHAT???? WHEN??"

Da muss man dann gleich wieder erzieherisch eingreifen und schauen, dass die ihr Zeit-Budget nicht überschreiten.... weil von irgendwo muss ja das Training herkommen dass die Beherrschung so gut ist.



> BtW²: Und grüßt mir den Peter, wenn er seine technischen Probleme überwunden hat.



Ich weiß nicht, ob wir den jemals wieder rankriegen... leider.


----------



## MrFob (20. Juni 2018)

Briareos schrieb:


> Shame on you!



I can take it. 

Ne, ich sag ja nicht, dass sie schlechte Sachen machen. Ist halt nur nicht meins. Aber meine Aussage hat ja eh nicht gestimmt.


----------



## Zybba (27. Juni 2018)

Diese Woche gehen Tobi und ich es entspannt an. Wir quatschen nur ein wenig und haben kein größeres Thema vorbereitet. Nach dem langen E3 Podcast war das sehr angenehm.


*PCGC Podcast 28 – Entspannter Labercast*

00:00 - Einstieg
24:15 - Hörerfeedback
34:35 - Neue Schwierigkeitsgrade für Ni No Kuni 2
48:40 - The Surge 2 Gameplay Trailer
53:45 - Steam bietet Usern Überblick über Ausgaben
58:20 - Twitch Streamer wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen gesperrt
01:08:30 - Summer Games Done Quick 2018
01:12:15 - Summer Sale Käufe und Verabschiedung



Links:
Ursprüngliche Prey 2 Story
Mirrors Edge „glitchless“ Speedrun Video
Kingdom Come Deliverance Hardcore Modus
Phantom Doctrine Vorschau von Matthias Dammes


----------



## MrFob (27. Juni 2018)

Oh, ich hatte uebrigens in der Folge vergessen, etwas zu erwaehnen. Zu der Diskussion um das spielen von Antagonisten, da hatte ich vor nem Jahr oder so mal so eine Idee, die ich wirklich mal interessant faende, wenn man sie mal in einem CoD oder so sehen wuerde (falls es denn mal wieder ein CoD mit einer single player Kampagne geben wird ).

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...te-auf-keinen-fall-spielbar.html#post10076320

Das faende ich nach wie vor mal einen coolen Ansatz fuer so eine Art Spiel.


----------



## Zybba (4. Juli 2018)

Diese Woche sind wir in Vollbesetzung und haben Sven als Gast dabei.
Erst haben wir ein paar kleinere News und sprechen später noch ausführlich über Colors of Madness, den neuen Darkest Dungeon DLC.


*PCGC Podcast 29 - Vom Sommerloch ins dunkle Dungeon*

00:01 – Einstieg
22:00 –Svens Toptitel der E3
34:35 - Star Citizen Alpha 3.2
48:40 - Bluehole zieht Klage gegen Epic Games zurück
56:35 - Bioware würde gerne kleinere Spiele entwickeln
62:40 - Amy Hennig hat EA verlassen
71:10 - Valve will bessere Übersicht als Steam Spy bieten
74:00 - Entwickelt Google eine Konsole?
76:50 - Hörerfeedback
95:30 - Darkest Dungeon: The Colors of Madness


Links:
Star Citizen: Public Test Universe FAQ
Darkest Dungeon: Kostenloser Musketeer DLC


*Wir suchen weiterhin Communitymitglieder, die gerne mal am Podcast teilnehmen würden.
Egal, ob ihr ein eigenes Thema mitbringt oder nicht. 
Meldet euch bei Interesse!*


----------



## Zybba (9. Juli 2018)

Daniel, Olli und ich quatschen mehr oder weniger ziellos über diverse News. ^^
Leider spielt gegen Ende Daniels Mikro nicht mehr mit...


*PCGC Podcast 30 - Entwicklerstrategien und andere Podcasts*

00:01 - Einstieg
26:00 - Podcastempfehlungen und Hörgewohnheiten
34:50 - Shenmue 1+2 Remaster Releasetermin
40:50 - Ubisoft und Bethasda zu Games as a Service
52:40 - PUBG soll neu programmiert werden
55:05 - Neues Anthem Gameplay Video
1:02:35 - Guild Wars 2 Entwickler nach Streit mit Usern entlassen
1:10:25 - Steam Spielerzahlen geleakt
1:14:30 -  Gamersglobal mCable Test



Links:
Empfohlene Podcasts
Laberloops – Death Stranding Episode
Trek am Dienstag (u.a. mit Simon Fistrich)
Rick and Morty Podcast

Guild Wars 2 Enlassungen
PC Games Artikel
Englischer The Verge Artikel


----------



## Zybba (15. Juli 2018)

Diese Woche sind Sven und Olli nicht da. Daher können wir endlich mal in Ruhe über Multiplayertitel sprechen! 
Julian, Sven und ich sprechen querbeet über Rainbow Six: Siege.


*PCGC Podcast 31 - RB6 Siege: Schach mit Kimme und Korn*

00:00 - Einstieg, Spielerzahlen, Grundprinzip
06:30 - Motivation, Orientierung, Audio
34:25 - Vertriebsmodell, Season Pass, Skins
01:02:40 - Art Design, Technische Probleme, Animationen
01:16:30 - Casual vs. Ranked, ESL Pro League, Hacker
01:34:40 - Unsere Änderungswünsche, Spieleditionen
01:46:25 - Verabschiedung


Links:
Steam Charts - RB6 Siege

Video Guides




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qhvws7i0LCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gn9QejxNB8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26NuWVjDdhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (15. Juli 2018)

*Folge 32 wird sich etwa um eine Woche verschieben, da zum Aufnahmezeitpunkt alle nicht da sind.*


----------



## fud1974 (30. Juli 2018)

FEAR NOT!! Aufgenommen haben wir Folge 32 mittlerweile... 

Wenn auch nur eine "kleine" Folge mit "kleinen" Themen und nur 2 Nasen im Cast, aber so ganz ohne konnten wir dann doch nicht..


----------



## Zybba (31. Juli 2018)

Olli und ich hangeln uns an Sommerlochthemen entlang... 


*PCGC Podcast 32 - Sommerliche Kuriositäten und intim mit ISIS*

00:00 - Einstieg
25:05 - Hörerfeedback
31:15 - Releasetermine für Darksiders III und Phantom Doctrine
32:05 - Hellblade VR
36:05 - Nintendo geht gegen ROM Anbieter vor
38:25 - Spieler investiert rund 10.000 $ in FIFA
44:35 - Alien Colonial Marines: KI war angeblich verbuggt
46:55 - The Super Patriotic Dating Simulator auf Kickstarter
52:15 - Anekdoten aus der Spieleindustrie
54:05 - PCGH Video zu Kabelmanagement


Links:
Interview mit Sean Murray zu No Mans Sky
Peters Gamestar Plus Artikel zu TES 6


----------



## Zybba (8. August 2018)

Diese Woche sprechen wir wieder über zahlreiche kleinere Themen. Dazu stellen Julian und ich Hot Lava vor. Olli ist auch da. 


*PCGC Podcast 33 – Mit heißer Lava durch den Jahrhundertsommer*

00:00 - Einstieg
04:15 - Open AI Five Benchmark Event
12:00 - Artifact Release und Preis
16:30 - Iron Harvest Alpha Stream
18:05 - Bioware: Kleine Teams arbeiten mit den großen Marken
23:50 - Fallout Miami Mod Trailer
26:45 - Playground Games arbeitet laut Gerüchten an Fable 4
32:10 - Keyseller Reportage
46:40 - Patrick Stewart spielt wieder Captain Picard
01:02:30 - Vorstellung: Hot Lava



Links:
Gamestar Podcast zu Elder Scrolls mit Peter Bathge


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2018)

Olli und ich sprechen über neue Trailer. Außerdem geht es um die Integrität von Spieleredaktionen und die Aufhebung des "Hakenkreuzverbots".


*PCGC Podcast 34 - Hakenkreuze für alle und Newsqualität für niemanden*

00:00 - Einstieg
12:00 - Hörerfeedback
22:30 - Read Dead Redemption 2 Gameplay Trailer
31:25 - Doom Eternal Gameplay Trailer
35:25 - Phantom Doctrine Gameplay
41:40 - Hakenkreuzverbot aufgehoben
56:05 - IGN veröffentlicht Review Plagiat
1:04:45 - PCGames.de: Werbung im Schafspelz
1:19:10 - Fix PUBG


Links:
Auf ein Bier #173– Warum Entwickler nicht frei sprechen können


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2018)

*Wir suchen weiterhin Forenmitglieder, die gerne mal am Podcast teilnehmen würden!*
Mittlerweile haben wir ja einige Stammgäste, würden aber gern auch andere zu Wort kommen lassen. So könnten wir zum einen mehr Bereiche abdecken und zum anderen die Community besser repräsentieren.

Gerne könnt ihr ein Thema vorschlagen oder auch einfach so teilnehmen.
Meldet euch bei Interesse!


----------



## Zybba (22. August 2018)

Olli und ich widmen uns diversen News. Hauptsächlich der deutschen Spielelandschaft sowie den Vor- und Nachteilen der vielen Launcher .


*PCGC Podcast 35 - Deutsches Versagen und mehr Launcher für alle*

00:00 - Einstieg
11:40 - Hörerfeedback
22:40 - Fallout 76 erscheint nicht über Steam
33:05 - Patrick Söderlund verlässt EA
38:55 - Microsoft gründet mit Veteranen neues Studio
47:40 - Branchenmitglieder zum aufgehobenen Hakenkreuzverbot
55:40 - Deutsche Entwickler weiterhin schwach
68:10 - Discord Store und Launcher
78:25 - Steam Machines sollen wiederbelebt werden


Links:
PC Worklog auf PCGH.de von Quantor
Through the darkest of Times: Freigabe trotz verfassungsfeindlicher Symbole


----------



## Zybba (27. August 2018)

Diese Folge sind außer mir Olli, Tobi und Daniel dabei.
Leider haben wir die heutige Cyberpunk 2077 Gameplay Demo knapp verpasst! 
Aber dann sprechen wir nächste Woche drüber.

Bitte entschuldigt eventuelle Tonprobleme! Unser Setup war diese Woche nicht optimal.


*PCGC Podcast 36 - Gamescom 2018: Bundeswehr und Brustgewebe*

00:00 - Einstieg
35:40 - Hörerfeedback
44:45 - Cyberpunk 2077
59:30 - Die Siedler
74:05 - Desperados 3
80:10 - X4: Foundations
94:35 -  A Plague Tale: Innocence
107:25 - Biomutant
116:35 - The Sinking City
122:55 - Diablo III Switch Version
131:25 - Fußball Manager 2019 Switch Version
145:40 - Zweifelhafte Bundeswehr Werbung
158:45 - Blade Shadow Streamingbox
166:15 - Nividia RTX 2080
181:30 - Ausklang



Links:
Cyberpunk 2077
Neue Screenshots
Cyberpunk angeblich bereits komplett spielbar

Project Mephisto wird The Dark Pictures: Man of Medan
BF5 mit RTX 2080 Ti Raytracing


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2018)

Olli und ich befassen uns dieses mal hauptsächlich mit dem Hörerfeedback sprechen über die Cyberpunk Gameplay Demo.
Außerdem ist unser Discord Server ab jetzt öffentlich. Ihr seid natürlich willkommen, beizutreten: https://discord.gg/YpT43eC


*PCGC Podcast 37 - Cyberpunk für Normalsterbliche*

00:00 - Einstieg
03:50 - Hörerfeedback
25:35 - Unser Discord Server + Verlosung
29:55 - Cyberpunk 2077 Gameplay Demo
53:05 - Nintendo Podcast
54:10 - Subnautica: Below Zero
55:20 - Anthems DLC Politik
59:45 - Blizzard reagiert auf belgisches Lootboxverbot
01:04:00 - Shroud of the Avatar: Physische Version in Kritik
01:12:10 - Verabschiedung






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFNxJVTJleE:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (10. September 2018)

Leider fällt der Podcast diese Woche aus organisatorischen Gründen aus! 


Ich wollte daher nur noch mal auf Verlosung des *Superhot* Steam Keys hinweisen.
Die läuft noch bis zum 13.09., 15:30 Uhr. Teilnehmen könnt ihr über den Discord Server aus meiner Signatur.
Der Channel zur Teilnahme heißt Verlosung. Folgt den Anweisungen des Giveaway-Bots, um teilzunehmen!


----------



## Stirrling (11. September 2018)

Ich hänge hinterher durch Urlaub und eine große Welle Podcasts wegen der Gamescom. Da ist das nicht so schlimm, dass ihr eine Woche Pause macht  - da habe ich die Chance, aufzuholen . 
Schöne Sache, die Keyverlosungen, allerdings habe ich die Spiele meist schon - das fände ich dann etwas heuchlerisch,  mitzumachen. 

OT: Kleiner Hinweis: in der CBS gibt's diesen Monat The Long Journey Home (6,50€), ihr hattet das mal erwähnt, meine ich. Und für den Kurs ist das ein prima Angebot. Ich habe sogar den Eindruck, dass sich die Texte im Heft etwas verbessert haben, hab aber nur kurz durchgeblättert bisher.


----------



## Zybba (11. September 2018)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Ich hänge hinterher durch Urlaub und eine große Welle Podcasts wegen der Gamescom. Da ist das nicht so schlimm, dass ihr eine Woche Pause macht  - da habe ich die Chance, aufzuholen .


Perfekt! 



Stirrling schrieb:


> Schöne Sache, die Keyverlosungen, allerdings habe ich die Spiele meist schon - das fände ich dann etwas heuchlerisch,  mitzumachen.


Das ist fair von dir.
Eines Tages wird auch was für dich dabei sein.
Superhot ist echt einer meiner liebsten Titel der letzten Jahre. Einfach so erfrischend anders und thematisch überraschend.




Stirrling schrieb:


> OT: Kleiner Hinweis: in der CBS gibt's diesen Monat The Long Journey Home (6,50€), ihr hattet das mal erwähnt, meine ich. Und für den Kurs ist das ein prima Angebot.


Danke für den Tip!
Ich kann mich nur an Long Gone Days erinnern.
Aber das heißt nichts. Bei der Menge an besprochenen Spielen vergisst man auch mal wieder was...


----------



## Zybba (19. September 2018)

Daniel und ich sprechen in dieser Folge über kontrovers diskutierte Forenthemen: Politik und die nicht-weiße Ciri.
Außerdem über Soundtracks zu Spielen und die letzte Nintendo Direct.


*PCGC Podcast 38 – Forenstreits beilegen mit Bier*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:00 - Hörerfeedback
38:00 - Deep Sky Derelicts Releasetermin
39:20 - Politik im PCGames.de Forum
52:55 - The Witcher Netflix Serie: Ciri evtl. nicht weiß
01:03:30 - Nintendo Direct
01:35:05 - Verabschiedung



Links:
Warcraft: Orcs & Humans - Intro Cinematic

Soundtracks:
Hotline Miami - OST
Ori and the Blind Forest Definitive Edition - OST
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind - Main Theme
The Elder Scrolls IV: Skyrim – Main Theme
Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance  - All Main Boss Battle Themes
Halo - Main Theme
Diablo - OST
Final Fantasy 7 - OST
Sacred 2 - Sacred Worlds
Persona 5 – Main Theme
Transistor - OST
Divinity: Original Sin II – Rivellon Theme


----------



## fud1974 (20. September 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur an Long Gone Days erinnern.
> Aber das heißt nichts. Bei der Menge an besprochenen Spielen vergisst man auch mal wieder was...



Aber hallo hatten wir auch mal Long Journey Home... hat Tobias mal vorgestellt... glaube nicht, dass es ein Hauptthema war, aber längere Abhandlung bei "Was haben wir gespielt" 
oder so.. so zumindest meine Erinnerung.


----------



## Zybba (20. September 2018)

Dafür gibts keine Beweise!


----------



## Zybba (25. September 2018)

Die Woche sind wir zu viert. Julian, *Sven*, *Olli* und ich. Wir sprechen natürlich über Telltales Schließung. Dazu gibt es noch andere News und ich stelle das Indiespiel Akane vor.


*PCGC Podcast 39 - Laraexperten Vollversammlung und ein One-Hit-Wonder für 3 Euro*

00:00 - Einstieg
01:55 - Hörerfeedback
08:15 – Was wir zuletzt gespielt haben
17:00 - Gratis Frostpunk DLC erschienen
23:00 - Spider-Man bricht Verkaufsrekorde
33:00 - Telltale Games geschlossen
43:40 - Playstation Classic angekündigt
1:00:05 - Vorstellung: Akane


----------



## Zybba (2. Oktober 2018)

Tobi ist wieder da! 
Mit ihm sprechen Olli und ich über die Themen der Woche sowie das Spiel Deep Sky Derelicts.


*PCGC Podcast 40 – Schwierigkeitslos im Weltraum*

00:00 - Einstieg
02:15 - Hörerfeedback
36:40 - Fallout 76 Beta für Vorbesteller
38:40 - WoW Spielerzahlen stark gestiegen
45:45 - AC: Oddysey Synchrovergleich
56:55 - Fortnite Brustphysik entfernt
01:02:50 - Sony verspricht Fortnite Crossplay
01:07:35 - Maus + Keyboard Unterstützung für XBOX
01:17:15 - Review: Deep Sky Derelicts
02:01:10 - Gamestar Podcast mit USK Mitarbeiter
02:02:35 - Post Scriptum Uncut Version erhält keine USK Freigabe
02:05:15 - Verabschiedung


Links:
It’s-a Me, Mario!
Spiele aus der letzten Reihe #2: Mordende Möpse und heiße Haie

Eingestellte Spieleentwicklungen:
Starcraft: Ghost
Titan
Warcraft Adventures
Warhammer 40k: Dark Millennium
Star Wars 1313

Ollis früheste Spieleerinnerungen:
Sega GRAND PRIX Arcade (1969)
Atari/Namco F-1 Arcade Game (1976)
Atari 2600 Game: Asteroids (1981)


----------



## MrFob (3. Oktober 2018)

Ja, "er ist wieder da". 
Und gleich mal zu spaet und ziemlich leise in der Tonspur. Naja, ich arbeite mich halt erst so langsam wieder ein.


----------



## Zybba (9. Oktober 2018)

Folge 41 ist mal wieder ein Labercast. Tobi und ich sprechen über Hardwareprobleme, Serien und den frisch angekündigten XCOM2 DLC.
Leider ist die Audioqualität diesmal schlechter als gewöhnlich. Sorry dafür!


*PCGC Podcast 41 – Tactical Legacy Podcast*

00:00 – Einstieg
18:35 - Star Citizen: PTU geht bald wieder online
41:25 - CD Projekt Red soll Witcher Autor mehr zahlen
47:25 - Skybound übernimmt Telltales Walking Dead
54:15 - XCOM: Tactical Legacy Pack


Links:
Star Citizen PTU Anleitung
RBTV Plauschangriff
Youtube Channel GVMERS
Der Hauptmann - IMDB
Eurogamer Artikel zu Telltale


XCOM: Tactical Legacy Pack
Trailer
Livestream VOD mit Entwicklern
Feature Übersicht
PCGH XCOM2 Sammelthread

XCOM EU / Tactical Legacy Pack Vergleichsbilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (9. Oktober 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Folge 41 ist mal wieder ein Labercast. Tobi und ich sprechen über Hardwareprobleme, Serien und den frisch angekündigten XCOM2 DLC.
> Leider ist die Audioqualität diesmal schlechter als gewöhnlich. Sorry dafür!
> 
> 
> ...





Jo, da ja mein Rechner im Moment auf dem Zahnfleisch geht musste ich leider ueber 3 WLAN Ecken ins Internet und das hat sich ziemlich auf meine Tonspur ausgewirkt. Hoffentlich geht das ab naechste Woche wieder normal.


----------



## Zybba (16. Oktober 2018)

Folge 42 ist da! In bewährter Besetzung stecken wir die Köpfe zusammen um über die EGX Messe in Berlin zu quatschen. Außerdem widmen wir uns dem Tactical Legacy Pack sowie den Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschieden der Open-World-Schwergewichte Assassins Creed: Odyssey und Spider-Man.


*PCGC Podcast 42 – AAA: Arachnoide, Assassinen, Aliens*

00:00 - Einstieg
15:20 - Hörerfeedback
24:30 - Spielemesse EGX Berlin
33:00 - XCOM2: Tactical Legacy Pack
01:06:05 – Assassins Creed: Odyssey vs. Spider-Man



Links:

EGX Berlin
Hooked Video: EGX
GameTwo Video: EGX
Auf ein Bier Podcast: EGX

Assassins Creed: Odyssey
Twitch Prime Inhalte
Auf ein Bier Podcast: AC Discovery Modus





Wie versprochen hier noch ein paar Screenshots, die Olli und Tobi gemacht haben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2018)

Diese Folge reden wir über den Aufreger der Woche wegen Crunch beim Entwickler Rockstar Games und besprechen kurz das Gerücht, dass dort  ein neues "Bully" entwickelt wird. Außerdem fragen wir uns, ob die aktuelle Kritik von Entwicklern an Steam wegen mangelndem Review-Management und kuriosen Währungsumrechnungen im Shopsystem gerechtfertigt ist.


*PCGC Podcast 43 - Crunch und Anglizismen*

00:00 - Einstieg
48:15 - Hörerfeedback
1:08:05 - Schlechte PR für Rockstar
1:35:25 - Bully 2 angeblich in Arbeit
1:44:55 - Polygon Artikel über Steam aus Entwicklersicht
1:56:10 - Discord Store Beta gestartet



Links:

Rockstar
Ursprüngliche Berichterstattug zu Arbeitsbedingungen
Rückmeldung von Rockstar

Videos
Thronebreaker bei Rocketbeans TV
Rage Card Game
Star Citizen Cloth Demo
Hitman: Puddle Pile


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2018)

*Seit kurzem sind wir auch bei Spotify.*

Daher hier noch mal zusammengefasst die größeren Hoster, bei denen ihr den Podcast hören könnt:
Spotify
Soundcloud
iTunes

RSS Feed für Podcatcher


Edit:
Wir haben den Eingangspost entsprechend angepasst.
Da findet ihr die ganzen Informationen auch noch mal.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. Oktober 2018)

Schade, dass mich Games inzwischen aus allerlei verschiedenen Gründen nicht mehr allzu sehr interessieren und meine "Leidenschaft", wenn man es so nennen will, ziemlich komplett verschwunden ist. Deshalb muss ich gesehen, dass ich bei Gaming-Podcasts nicht mehr reinhöre. Aber ihr macht's auf jeden Fall gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Am Anfang hab ich noch ab und an reingehört.


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2018)

Danke!

Interessen verschieben sich halt...
Dann startest du halt mit dem Erscheinen von Cyberpunk dein großes Comeback!


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. Oktober 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Interessen verschieben sich halt...
> Dann startest du halt mit dem Erscheinen von Cyberpunk dein großes Comeback!



Das werde ich (nach aktuellem  Empfinden) spielen wollen, ansonsten warte ich eigentlich nur auf das nächste Deus Ex, das vielleicht niemals erscheint. Sonst eigentlich nix.

Falls ihr mal einen Podcast zu dem Thema Gaming-Leidenschaft macht, freue ich mich gern über eine Einladung - zu sagen hab ich aber trotzdem immer was.


----------



## Zybba (31. Oktober 2018)

Dieses mal haben wir was besonderes! Unser Gast Daniel arbeitete längere Zeit in China bei einem Mobile-Games Publisher und quatscht mit uns über Free2Play und Pay2Win auf chinesische Art.  Er berichtet, was er da so erlebt hat und wie die Chinesen als Gamer so "ticken". Außerdem erfahren wir, wie sie zunehmend als Mitbewerber auf dem Games-Weltmarkt auftreten und was es für die Zukunft auch für uns bedeuten könnte. Definitiv hörenswert!


*PCGC Podcast 44 – Tief im Osten: Unser Mann in China*

00:00 - Einstieg
20:30 - Hörerfeedback
38:40 - Kotaku Artikel zu Crunch bei Rockstar
51:00 - Daniel erzählt über F2P in China


Links:
Dayz 1.0 Features
Rainbow Six Halloween Event
XCOM2 - Modular Legacy Armors Mod
Kotaku Artikel zu Crunch allgemein

Von Daniel erwähnt Desktop Spiele:
The Wind Road
Death Coming
Sea of Solitude






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MX4I490MVeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (8. November 2018)

In Folge 45 sprechen Tobi und Lukas wie alle in den letzten Tagen über die missglückte Ankündigung von Diablo Immortal. Dass das nicht das einzige Thema der Blizzcon war, verkommt dabei beinahe zur Nebensache!
Außerdem stellt Lukas das sympathische und zugleich nervige Spiel „Sundered“ vor.


*PCGC Podcast 45 – Shitstorm? Shitblizzard!*

00:00 - Einstieg
24:15 - Hörerfeedback
39:25 - Warcraft 3: Reforged
51:10 - Diablo Immortal
1:25:25 - Review: Sundered
2:09:40 - Umfrage auf PCGames.de


Links:
Destiny 2 aktuell gratis
Rainbow Six: Siege wird  für den chinesischen Markt angepasst
Starcraft 2 Mod: Mass Recall
CoD: MW2 Boycott Gruppe am Releasetag



Blizzcon Trailer:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RNt2wQe3p1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G8LbOecWGug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ab2-WW1skOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (16. November 2018)

Das Trio ist wieder vereint: Lukas, Tobi und Olli reden über diverse News, streiten über die Sinnhaftigkeit von Biowares "N7 Day" und der MassEffect Zukunft und wundern sich über die offenkundige Verbreitung von Aufputschmitteln im Publikum der Inside XBox Veranstaltung in Mexico City.


*PCGC Podcast 46 - Mexikaner auf Speed: X018*

00:00 - Einstieg
25:55 - Hörerfeedback
38:35 - Fallout 76 Beta Probleme
50:15 - N7 Day und Mass Effects Zukunft
1:01:25 - angeblich kommen Valve VR + Half-Life
1:21:30 - ROM Vertreiber müssen Nintendo 12 Millionen zahlen
1:24:40 - Inside Xbox – X018



Links:
Umfrage zu Website/Forum
Peter Bathge  im Gamestar Podcast zu DLCs
N7 Rüstung in Anthem
RDR2 Pazifistenkolumne von Katharina Pache
Virtual Reality Trip - 12 Stunden in surrealen Welten


Kommentarvideos zur Diablo Immortal Ankündigung
PC Games
Gamestar
Rocketbeans TV


Fallout Beta Probleme
Riesiger Day 1 Patch
Beta löscht sich selbst
Beta lässt sich nicht deinstallieren


Inside Xbox – X018
Kommende Game Pass Spiele
Microsoft erwirbt Obsidian und InXile
Maus- und Tastatursupport für Xbox One
Crackdown 1 bis 30.11.2018 gratis für Xbox
Void Bastards Announcement Trailer
KINGDOM HEARTS III – Winnie the Pooh Trailer
Jump Force Trailer
Sea of Thieves: The Arena Official Announce Trailer
State of Decay 2 Zedhunter Trailer
Just Cause 4 - New Story Trailer
Forza Horizon 4 Fortune Island Reveal
Crackdown 3 Wrecking Zone Gameplay Trailer


----------



## Zybba (21. November 2018)

Wieder einmal sitzt das Trio zusammen und fragt sich so wichtige Dinge wie: Macht "Cliffy B" diesmal wirklich-wirklich Schluss mit der Spieleentwicklung? Warum herrscht so viel Aufregung in der PCGames Community über eine RDR2 Kolumne?  Abschließend bringt Lukas uns noch das Taktikspiel Warhammer 40.000: Mechanicus  näher.


*PCGC Podcast 47 - Warhammer 40.000: Mechanicus*

00:00 - Einstieg
08:20 - Daniels Japanecke
27:25 - Star Citizen Gratiswoche
33:50 - C&C Remasters
45:10 - THQ Nordic weiter auf Einkaufstour
51:00 - Game Awards 2018 Noiminierungen
56:50 - RDR2 Boykott Kolumne
1:12:10 - Sony nicht bei der E3 2019
1:20:50 - Fallout 76 Review Bombing
1:28:45 - Cliffy B will keine Spiele mehr entwickeln
1:35:40 - Warhammer 40.000: Mechanicus Review


Links:
Rainbow Six: Siege - Wind Bastion
Killer7
Overwatch Gratiswoche
Pepe der Frosch
Nintendo bei der E3 2019
Fallout 76 Bug Compilation Video
Star Citizen erreicht 200 Millionen Dollar Marke
Twitch Emote Guide


Cliffy B
Why you can't play Lawbreakers anymore Video



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warhammer 40.000: Mechanicus
Cinematic Intro
Soundtrack
Warhammer 40k Lore Playlist


----------



## suggysug (28. November 2018)

Nungut dann Pack ich das mal hier rein:



> Mymy hat es die _RDR2 Boykott Kolumne _auch in euren Podcast rein geschafft.
> Also ich versteh eine Kolumne als persönliche Meinung des Autors *die auch diskutiert werden möchte.*
> Da braucht man nicht immer irgendwelche Kauf(psychologische)hintergründe. Ich hab das Spiel auch (noch) nicht war aber sehr aktiv in der Diskussion dabei, weil es mir um die Logik dahinter ging.
> Da es genug Für- und Gegensprecher gab war daraufhin die Diskussion perfekt.
> ...


----------



## fud1974 (28. November 2018)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Zybba (29. November 2018)

Der Weltraum, unendliche Weiten, dies sind die Abenteuer des PCGames Community Podcasts. Dieser macht sich diese Woche auf um in einem epischen, gut fünfstündigen Special über 50 Jahre Star Trek Geschichte zu sprechen. Sven, Daniel, Julian und Tobi haben sich zu diesem Zweck im virtuellen Konferenzraum der U.S.S. Discord eingefunden und schwadronieren, philosophieren, kritisieren und diskutieren was das Zeug hält zu allen Star Trek Inkarnationen. Von der Originalserie bis hin zu Discovery. Also abspielen und Ohren spitzen, wie der Vulkanier sagt!


*PCGC Podcast 48 - Unendlicher Podcast: Das Star Trek Special*

00:00:00 - Einstieg
00:12:30 - ST: The Original Series (TOS)
00:23:30 - ST Filme I - V
01:10:08 - ST: The Next Generation (TNG)
01:31:05 - ST Filme VI - X
02:27:30 - ST: Deep Space Nine (DS9)
02:54:46 - ST: Voyager
03:31:20 - ST: Enterprise
03:44:18 - Star Trek (2009)
04:10:45 - ST: Into Darkness
04:26:55 - ST: Beyond und Aussichten für die Reboot Filme
04:39:20 - ST: Discovery
05:06:00 - Die Zukunft von Star Trek



Filme I-X
Star Trek: The Motion Picture
Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
Star Trek III: The Search for Spock
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Star Trek V: The Final Frontier
Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country
Star Trek: Generations
Star Trek: First Contact
Star Trek: Insurrection
Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## MrFob (29. November 2018)

Nur kurz ein paar Anmerkungen:
- Wir haben diesen Podcast ueber 2 Teile in den letzten Wochen aufgenommen. Darum gibt es kein Hoererfeedback, news oder Sonstiges, ist halt ein Special. Die anstehenden Hoererkommentarre, etc.behandeln wir dann diese Woche wieder wie gehabt und holen das nach (an dieser Stelle auch danke fuers Feedback suggysug, bauen wir dann mit ein).
- Mir ist beim durchhoeren und schneiden aufgefallen wie viele Sachen ich noch zu den ganzen Themen haette sagen koennen, die mir aber im Eifer des Gefechts nicht eingefallen sind. Denke, das geht uns allen Vieren wahrscheinlich so. Mit nur 5 Stunden kann dieser Podcast also keinen Anspruch auf Vollstaendigkeit stellen. 
- Wir hatten eigentlich fest eingeplant auch noch ueber Star Trek Spiele zu reden, von denen es wirklich viele sehr gute gib und wir sind ja immerhin der PCGames Community Podcast. Vor allem Daniel und mir war das ein Anliegen. Nachdem wir aber allein mit dem TV und Film Material schon zwei recht lange Sessions voll bekommen haben haben wir dieses spezielle Thema nochmal vertagt. Kann aber gut sein, dass es dazu in den naechsten Wochen (vielleicht ja um Weihnachten oder so) nochmal einen Special Cast geben koennte (ich glaube speziell Vollblut-Trekkie Lukas hatte darum gebeten glaube ich ).


----------



## Zybba (29. November 2018)

Ich bin gespannt drauf!
Muss mal schauen wann ich die Zeit finde den anhören.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> - Mir ist beim durchhoeren und schneiden aufgefallen wie viele Sachen ich noch zu den ganzen Themen haette sagen koennen, dir mir aber im Eifer des Gefechts nicht eingefallen sind. Denke, das geht uns allen Vieren wahrscheinlich so. Mit nur 5 Stunden kann dieser Podcast also keinen Anspruch auf Vollstaendigkeit stellen.


Genau das gleiche gibg mir im Nachhinein auch durch den Kopf. Aber das ist ja immer so: Tausend Gedanken und am Ende kommt nur ein Bruchteil heraus. 
Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht mit euch. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> - Wir hatten eigentlich fest eingeplant auch noch ueber Star Trek Spiele zu reden, von denen es wirklich viele sehr gute gib und wir sind ja immerhin der PCGames Community Podcast. Vor allem Daniel und mir war das ein Anliegen. Nachdem wir aber allein mit dem TV und Film Material schon zwei recht lange Sessions voll bekommen haben haben wir dieses spezielle Thema nochmal vertagt. Kann aber gut sein, dass es dazu in den naechsten Wochen (vielleicht ja um Weihnachten oder so) nochmal einen Special Cast geben koennte (ich glaube speziell Vollblut-Trekkie Lukas hatte darum gebeten glaube ich ).


Hoffe ich werde wieder eingeladen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (29. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hoffe ich werde wieder eingeladen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ich beantworte das mal vulkanisch: Na logisch!


----------



## Zybba (6. Dezember 2018)

Das dynamische Duo (naja) in der Gestalt von Lukas und Olli schlägt wieder zu! Wir schauen gespannt auf die kommenden Games Awards wo sich angeblich große Sachen ankündigen und betrauern das Ende der CeBit. Dazu wundern wir uns über martialische Rhetorik eines Innenministers in Bezug auf E-Sport, um dann  gleich in der passenden Stimmung zu sein wenn Olli von der Front Bericht erstattet .Was hat sich in Battlefield 5 gegenüber den Vorgängerteilen geändert, welche Probleme gibt es... und warum wird der Single-Player Teil dieses mal schon wieder kritisiert?


*PCGC Podcast 49 - CeBit, eSports, BF5? Ausradieren!*

00:00 - Einstieg
23:40 - Optimierungsvorschläge: Redaktion reagiert
34:35 - Hörerfeedback
46:30 - Game Awards 2018 Ausblick
1:01:55 - Esport „ausradieren“
1:10:55 - Cebit eingestellt
1:18:45 - Steam Rabatte für Verkäufer
1:25:25 - Anthem Gameplay Stream
1:32:30 - BF5 Review



Links
Interaktive GTA V Karte


Game Awards 2018 Gerüchteküche
Dragon Age 4
Borderlands 3
Obsidian Entertainment Ankündigung
Christoph Waltz als Host


Battlefield 5
Test von Matti Sandquist
Tool zur Anpassung der Prozesspriorität - Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr!
Customization Video
PCGH Raytracing Video
Battlefield - Main Theme
YT Kanal Battle(Non)sense






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R12ybh5122w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (12. Dezember 2018)

JUBILÄUM! Zur 50sten Folge lassen Lukas, Tobi und Olli im aktuellen Gewinnspiel ein paar Spiele für die Hörerschaft springen!
Trotz Feierlaune wird dann pflichtbewusst über die Game Awards 2018 Show gesprochen nachdem Tobi und Olli darüber sinniert haben wie sich "No Mans Sky" so entwickelt hat.


*PCGC Podcast 50 -  Epic Store, Epic Win*

00:00 - Einstieg
27:20 - Verlosungen
36:00 - Hörerfeedback
45:25 - Wolfenstein II uncut für Switch
50:30 - Epic Games Store
1:08:05 - Game Awards 2018


Links:
Das Star Citizen Handtuch im Video
Tobis Fazit zu AC: Odyssey
Aufregung um Fallout76 Taschen


Magic Promo Codes:
Gameawards  (einlösbar bis 16.12.)
PlayRavnica


*Falls ihr an den Verlosungen teilnehmen möchtet, joint unseren Discord Server folgt den Anweisungen des GiveawayBot.*


----------



## MrFob (12. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin uebrigens sehr stolz auf meine Musik-Einlage gleich zu Anfang. Die hatte ich noch vom Star Trek Podcast auf der Festplatte liegen und war sehr gluecklich, dass sich noch eine Gelegenheit geboten hat sie einzubauen.


----------



## Zybba (19. Dezember 2018)

Nach der überstandenen Jubiläumsfolge machen wir stramm weiter.
Wir wundern sich gemeinsam über Verhalten von Führungskräften bei Riot Games und die Reaktion darauf.  Tobi berichtet von "Thronebreaker", ich scheuche in "Mutant Year Zero" Mutanten taktisch durch die Endzeit und Olli taucht ab in die Schatten und testet mit Shadow einen Cloud-Gaming-Service.


*PCGC Podcast 51 – Humping for comedic effect*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:30 - Hörerfeedback
28:15 - The Outer Worlds Gameplay
42:30 - Crytek scheitert gegen CIG
50:10 - Riot Games COO beurlaubt
57:20 - China geht gegen Battle Royales vor
1:06:30 - Robot Cache Store
1:19:35 - Thronebreaker: The Witcher Tales
1:45:40 - Shadow
2:37:30 - Mutant Year Zero: Road to Eden


Links:
Unreal Tournament Kid
Premierminister zieht Pferdeschwänze
Super Meat Boy OST
Google „verschenkt“ AC: Odyssey
Spieleentwickler Beichten
Shadow Promo Stream


*Falls ihr an den Verlosungen teilnehmen möchtet, joint unseren Discord Server folgt den Anweisungen des GiveawayBot.
Läuft noch bis zum 24.12.*


----------



## MrFob (19. Dezember 2018)

Muss mich gleich mal entschuldigen, das David Cage Spiel, dass ich gegen Ende anspreche heisst natuerlich Beyond: Two Souls, nicht Two Souls: Become Human. 
Aber hey, immerhin bin ich bei David Cage geblieben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Dezember 2018)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Falls ihr mal einen Podcast zu dem Thema Gaming-Leidenschaft macht, freue ich mich gern über eine Einladung - zu sagen hab ich aber trotzdem immer was.



Falls du mal als Gast dabei bist, muss ich ja fast zwangsläufig auch dabei sein 

Was den PC angeht, ich höre ihn sporadisch. Viel zu tun momentan.


----------



## Zybba (19. Dezember 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Muss mich gleich mal entschuldigen, das David Cage Spiel, dass ich gegen Ende anspreche heisst natuerlich Beyond: Two Souls, nicht Two Souls: Become Human.
> Aber hey, immerhin bin ich bei David Cage geblieben.


Ist mir später auch aufgefallen. Aber bei den Namen kannst du definitiv nichts dafür! 




DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Falls ihr mal einen Podcast zu dem Thema Gaming-Leidenschaft macht, freue ich mich gern über eine Einladung - zu sagen hab ich aber trotzdem immer was.





LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Falls du mal als Gast dabei bist, muss ich ja fast zwangsläufig auch dabei sein


Habt ihr Lust auf einen Rückblick 2018 oder einen Ausblick für 2019?
Da könnten wir relativ einfach zusammen eine Folge aufnehmen.

Falls das nicht leidenschaftlich genug ist, bin ich gerne für Vorschläge zu haben! 
•••••••


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Dezember 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Habt ihr Lust auf einen Rückblick 2018 oder einen Ausblick für 2019?
> Da könnten wir relativ einfach zusammen eine Folge aufnehmen.



An sich gern, nur sind das wahrscheinlich eben Themen, zu denen ich nicht viel Brandaktuelles beitragen kann, weil ich eben in letzter Zeit zu wenig zocke, um da den Weitblick zu haben.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Dezember 2018)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> An sich gern, nur sind das wahrscheinlich eben Themen, zu denen ich nicht viel Brandaktuelles beitragen kann, weil ich eben in letzter Zeit zu wenig zocke, um da den Weitblick zu haben.



ist bei mir ähnlich. Neben meinem MMO hab ich nur FAR: Lone Sails, Spider-Man und etwas RDR 2 gespielt, nicht wirklich viel für einen Rückblick. Da haben andere sicher mehr zu erzählen


----------



## MrFob (20. Dezember 2018)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> An sich gern, nur sind das wahrscheinlich eben Themen, zu denen ich nicht viel Brandaktuelles beitragen kann, weil ich eben in letzter Zeit zu wenig zocke, um da den Weitblick zu haben.





LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ist bei mir ähnlich. Neben meinem MMO hab ich nur FAR: Lone Sails, Spider-Man und etwas RDR 2 gespielt, nicht wirklich viel für einen Rückblick. Da haben andere sicher mehr zu erzählen



Ach, das sollte euch aber nicht abhalten. Wir spielen ja auch nicht mehr als der durchschnittliche Forenuser hier denke ich. Haelt uns aber auch nicht davon ab aeusserst kompetent (siehe mein letzter Post oben ) ueber Spiele zu labern.

Zum Beispiel habe ich FAR: Lone Sails zwar schon oefter im Steam gesehen, es aber nicht gespielt. Waere sicher interessant, deine Eindruecke dazu zu hoeren.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Dezember 2018)

Wenn euch das nichts ausmacht, bin ich dabei. Zur Not beschwere ich mich aber nur, wie mich das alles langweilt. Sollte zumindest einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert bieten... 

Gerade zock ich nur Stardew Valley, Kingdom Come und DayZ 1.0. Letztere sind ja irgendwie aktuell.


----------



## Zybba (20. Dezember 2018)

Dann machen wir halt einen Ausblick auf 2019. Da kann man eh nur träumen und spekulieren.
Eigentlich würde mir dieses Jahr nur noch der 30.12 als Aufnahmetermin passen. Würde euch das passen?
Ansonsten eher im neuen Jahr...


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Dezember 2018)

für Spekulationen in 2019 würden sich ja die neuen Konsolen anbieten, wo sich immer mehr Gerüchte bilden, dass diese nächstes Jahr irgendwann enthüllt werden sollen, sowohl bei Sony als auch bei MS.


----------



## fud1974 (21. Dezember 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dann machen wir halt einen Ausblick auf 2019. Da kann man eh nur träumen und spekulieren.
> Eigentlich würde mir dieses Jahr nur noch der 30.12 als Aufnahmetermin passen. Würde euch das passen?
> Ansonsten eher im neuen Jahr...



Um das mal öffentlich hier zu diskutieren: Generell denke ich persönlich ist ein Ausblick für uns leichter zu machen als eine Rückschau. 
Zumindest die Kerntruppe vom Podcast kann die aktuellen Titel eines Jahres einfach nicht alle spielen, das muss man einfach realistisch sehen.

Wir sind letztlich nur normale Consumer die zwar mal einige Titel hin- und wieder aktuell zum Vollpreis kaufen und nicht von den Publishern bemustert werden,
also haben wir oft die Situation dass wir dann eher mal Titel spielen wenn sie schon etwas älter und günstig sind, oder mal günstige aktuelle Indies... letztlich
sind Zeit und Budget bei uns allen glaube ich begrenzt.

Insofern macht eine Rückschau in der Regel wohl keinen Sinn, außer wir hätten da mal ein Jahr eine andere Situation dass irgendwie jeder zumindest mal 1-2 Titel
aus dem Jahr gespielt hat und vielleicht noch ein paar Gäste dazukommen die was beisteuern können.

Ausblicke sind da einfacher zu produzieren.. in die Glaskugel schauen macht halt immer irgendwie Spaß und es ergeben sich oft interessante Diskussionen wie ich finde.

Aber auch hier wären Gäste schön damit nicht immer dieselben Nasen miteinander sprechen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. Dezember 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dann machen wir halt einen Ausblick auf 2019. Da kann man eh nur träumen und spekulieren.
> Eigentlich würde mir dieses Jahr nur noch der 30.12 als Aufnahmetermin passen. Würde euch das passen?
> Ansonsten eher im neuen Jahr...



Nach aktuellem Stand ja. Möglich, das was dazwischen kommt, aber dann sage ich rechtzeitig Bescheid. 

Man kann ja einen kleinen persönlichen Jahresrückblick "was habt ihr so gezockt?" machen und dann mal schauen, was da in absehbarer Zeit so ansteht. Muss ja kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit bestehen, das ist eh unmöglich.


----------



## Zybba (21. Dezember 2018)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Nach aktuellem Stand ja. Möglich, das was dazwischen kommt, aber dann sage ich rechtzeitig Bescheid.
> 
> Man kann ja einen kleinen persönlichen Jahresrückblick "was habt ihr so gezockt?" machen und dann mal schauen, was da in absehbarer Zeit so ansteht. Muss ja kein Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit bestehen, das ist eh unmöglich.


Ja, können wir machen.

Ich warte mal noch die Antwort von LouisLoiselle ab und schicke euch dann eine PM mit mehr Infos.
Diese Woche nehme ich mit zwei anderen Leuten auch schon einen kleinen Rückblick auf.
Das passt aber, so fängt man halt noch mal verschiedene Stimmen ein.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Dezember 2018)

Da wir ja nicht sooo viel zu erzählen haben, kann ich ja auch mitmachen. Zeit hab ich jedenfalls eh, mein Urlaub geht bis 6. Januar.


----------



## Zybba (21. Dezember 2018)

@Dennis:
Dein Posteingang hier ist voll. Schaff mal Platz!


----------



## Zybba (10. Januar 2019)

KÖNIGSMORD im PCGC Podcast. Die Putschisten Olli und Tobi sowie ihr Handlanger Sven haben Lukas im Schatten einer Virusinfektion (mit der sie absolut nichts zu tun hatten, Ehrenwort!) ausgebootet und machen sich nun genüsslich über die Vorschau auf das Jahr 2019 her. Chaos ist bei so einem Umschwung natürlich vorprogrammiert! Wird ihre Schreckensherrschaft über den Podcast anhalten oder wird der alte Machthaber aus dem Exil ... äh Krankenbett zurückkehren? Stay tuned!


*PCGC Podcast 52 - Into the future*

Dieses mal gibts leider keine Time Stamps. Die Jungs haben einfach über zu viele Spiele gesprochen...






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9z77oztO6UQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2019)

The Boss is back! Und so sorgt Lukas auch gleich für Disziplin, es gibt wieder News! Unter anderem mit: Alien auf dem Smartphone, hässlichen Fischköpfe in "Shroud of the Avatar". Außerdem mit den Slightly Mad Studios, die jetzt irgendwie "fully mad" sind und unbedingt eine eigene Konsole herausbringen möchten. Anschließend berichtet Tobi von seinen VR Erfahrungen in seiner 20qm Bude inklusiven Entengang hinter heruntergelassenen Rollos.


*PCGC Podcast 53 - Fischkopf Fantasy und Tobi im VR Entengang*

00:00 - Einstieg
10:45 - Alien: Blackout
13:25 - The Division 2 erscheint nicht über Steam
23:05 - Fischmasken in Shroud oft he Avatar
27:05 - THQ Nordic kauft Outcast
34:20 - Bungie verlässt Activision und behält Destiny
43:05 - Konsole „Nad Box“ angekündigt
52:05 - Nvidia steigt auf Freesync um
55:30 - Amazon plant Spielestreaming Dienst
63:00 – Tobis VR Erfahrungen



Links:
Valve Knuckles Controller
Virtuix Omni - VR Treadmill


Erwähnte VR Spiele
From other Suns
Lone Echo
Eleven: Table Tennis VR
Superhot VR
Onward
The invisible Hours
Alien: Isolation VR Mod
Beat Saber
Moss
Astro Bot Rescue Mission (PS VR)
Tetris Effect (PS VR)
Resident Evil 7 Biohazard (PS VR)
Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice VR Edition
EVE: Valkyrie - Warzone
Everspace
Obduction
The Solus Project
Portal Stories: VR
Gorn
Dota 2 (Zuschauermodus)
Star Trek: Bridge Crew
The Vanishing of Ethan Carter VR


----------



## Zybba (23. Januar 2019)

In Folge 54 wundern wir uns über verlorene USB Sticks bei Gearbox mit ganz speziellen Inhalt und EAs Unvermögen mit der Star Wars Lizenz mehr ordentliche Spiele auf die Beine zu stellen. Anschließend diskutieren Lukas und Olli über Bright Memory, ein Early Access FPS eines chinesischen Ein-Mann-Studios.


*PCGC Podcast 54 – Sponsored by Epic*

00:00 - Einstieg
27:30 - Hörerfeedback
41:45 - BenQ Screenbar
46:20 - Vader Episode 1 und andere Fan Filme
54:35 - Star Wars: EA stoppt Spielenwicklung
1:06:45 - Randy Pitchfords Camgirl
1:12:35 - Valve kündigt Veränderungen für Steam an
1:20:40 - Bright Memory - Episode 1 / 光明记忆：第一章


Links:
Installationanleitung für Skyrim Mods
BF5 Junker 88 Killstreak Video (schon vom November, war also Prenerf)


Fan Filme
VADER Episode 1: Shards of the Past
DARTH MAUL: Apprentice
Fallout: Red Star
Portal: No Escape
DUST - SciFi Short Movies


----------



## Zybba (24. Januar 2019)

Diesen Fanfilm hätten wir noch erwähnen sollen:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5CZQpqF_74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (29. Januar 2019)

In Folge 55 reden wir über die schwedische 80er Robot-Apokalypse "Generation Zero" und eine etwas kuriosen E-Sport Ankündigung. Im Anschluss besprechen sie die Welt und (massiven) Probleme der Anthem  VIP-Demo.


*PCGC Podcast 55 – Dicke Kartoffeln, dicke Javelins, dicke Probleme!*

00:00 - Einstieg
04:00 - Jackbox Party Pack gratis
04:55 - Cyberpunks Creative Director wechselt zu Blizzard
08:50 - Starbreeze Studios vor dem Aus?
13:30 - Landwirtschaftssimulator goes esports
16:55 - Generation Zero: Releasetermin
28:10 - Anthem VIP Demo



Links:
TES: Oblivion Mod Guide


Generation Zero
Unstimmigkeiten zur Inspiration
Preview Video
Closed Beta Gameplay


Anthem
Balanceänderungen
Angaben zur 4k Performance
Bioware Statement zu technischen Problemen


----------



## Zybba (5. Februar 2019)

Ihr dachtet es geht nicht noch nerdiger als ein stundenlanger Podcast über Star Trek? Dann hört diese Folge über die Star Trek Spiele!
Lauscht Tobi, Sven und Daniel wie sie von den frühesten bis zu aktuelleren Titeln ihre Erfahrungen austauschen.


*PCGC Podcast 56 - Star Trek: Treffen der Spiele-Generationen*

00:00 - Einstieg
2:20 - Star Trek (1971) und Star Trek (PDP-10)
7:00 - Star Trek Spiele in den 80ern, C64, NES, Gameboy
12:33 - Star Trek: 25th Anniversary
22:30 - Star Trek: Judgment Rites
28:50 - Star Trek: Secret of Vulcan Fury
31:20 - Star Trek: Starfleet Academy - Starship Bridge Simulator
32:54 - Star Trek: The Next Generation – A Final Unity
43:00 - Star Trek: Klingon und Star Trek: Borg
44:48 - Star Trek: Deep Space Nine: Harbinger
46:49 - Star Trek: Starfleet Academy und Klingon Academy
1:04:33 - Star Trek Generations
1:09:00 - Star Trek Pinball
1:09:38 - Star Trek: The Next Generation: Klingon Honor Guard
1:10:55 - Star Trek: Starship Creator, Star Trek: The Next Generation Interactive Technical Manual, Screen Saver und andere Kuriositäten
1:15:10 - Star Trek: Birth of the Federation
1:21:30 - Star Trek: Starfleet Command, Starfleet Command II und Star Trek: New Worlds
1:27:15 - Star Trek: Hidden Evil
1:28:40 - Star Trek: Armada und Armada II
1:32:13 - Star Trek: Deep Space Nine – The Fallen
1:33:40 - Star Trek: Voyager – Elite Force und Elite Force II
1:41:43 - Star Trek: Away Team
1:42:55 - Star Trek: Bridge Commander
1:47:31 - Star Trek (2013)
1:53:34 - Star Trek Online
2:05:51 - Star Trek: Bridge Crew
2:09:50 - Mobile Spiele: Star Trek Timelines und Star Trek Fleet Command
2:18:22 - Stellaris Mod - Star Trek: New Horizon



Links:

Unsere Star Trek Spiele Liste
Der TOS Kommunikator als Smartphone Gerät


----------



## MrFob (5. Februar 2019)

Wer mir sagen/schreiben kann, woher die Outro Musik ist bekommt einen online cookie von mir!


----------



## Zybba (8. Februar 2019)

Aus Star Trek?


----------



## MrFob (8. Februar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Aus Star Trek?




Etwas praeziser muss man schon sein, wenn man hier Kekse abstauben will. Aber fuer deine  limitierten ST Kenntnisse schon mal nicht schlecht. Fuer den Cookie reicht es zwar nicht, aber hier, kriegst ein paar Plaetzchen Ausstecher, damit kannst du dir dann immerhin selber welche machen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2019)

Schwierig hätte gedacht DS9. Bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher. Ist auf jeden Fall kein Main-Track sondern irgend ein Neben-Track.


----------



## MrFob (10. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schwierig hätte gedacht DS9. Bin mir da aber auch nicht sicher. Ist auf jeden Fall kein Main-Track sondern irgend ein Neben-Track.



Nope, leider nein, DS9 ist es nicht. kleiner Tipp: Es hat schon was mit Star Trek Spielen zu tun. Falls es keiner rausbekommt werde ich es im naechsten Podcast aufloesen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2019)

Star Trek Elite Force?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2019)

Bist du wirklich so scharf auf Cookie, Michael? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (10. Februar 2019)

Bin Keksfan.   Nougat oder Schokolade.


----------



## MrFob (10. Februar 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Star Trek Elite Force?



Ole Ole!!! We have a winner!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr richtig. Das ist die Intro Musik von ST: Elite Force. Aus irgendeinem Grund (Lizenzrechte koennen es ja eigentlich nicht gewesen sein) hatten sie zwar die Filmsequenz des TV Intros perfekt nachgestellt, aber eine andere Musik verwendet.
Die Cookies hast du dir verdient.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Februar 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ole Ole!!! We have a winner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic-Cookies!!! So ist's recht!


----------



## MrFob (10. Februar 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Classic-Cookies!!! So ist's recht!



Ah, da bin ich aber beruhigt. Ich dachte schon ich bekomme Stress mit dir, weil die runden Kekse ein bisschen wie Next Generation Uniformen aussehen und man ja nicht einfach so mischen darf. 
Aber da auch bei denen ganz klar nicht der TNG Commbadge zu sehen ist, sondern das TOS Abziechen geht es glaube ich dann doch.


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2019)

Das alte Dreierteam des PCGC Podcasts bespricht heute Themen für die jungen Leute: Olli und Lukas haben die Battle Royal Überraschung Apex Legends getestet. Danach kriegt sich die Fanboy Division, bestehend aus Lukas und Tobi kaum noch über die Division 2 Beta ein.


*PCGC Podcast 57 - Shadowdrop statt Titanfall*

00:00 - Einstieg
14:00 –Star Trek Podcast Feedback
25:30 - Zeichensprache in Star Citizen
30:50 - Umsetzungen klassischer RPGs für Konsolen
32:55 - Entwicklerstudio Adhoc gegründet
34:00 - Daedalics Zukunftspläne
42:05 - Crytek Kiew wird zu Blackwood Games
45:15 - NetEase  investiert in Quantic Dream
14:30 - Angeblich anstehende Massenentlassungen bei Activision Blizzard
57:05 - Diskussion um News mit Agenda
1:10:30 - Apex Legends
1:44:25 - The Division 2 Beta



Das Video haben wir im Podcast nicht erwähnt, aber ich fand es ganz hilfreich:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ku_50C-ifeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (20. Februar 2019)

In der neuen Folge grübelt die Podcast-Stammbesetzung Lukas, Tobi und Olli über das neue Wertungssystem der PCGames und ihrer Schwesterzeitschriften und den Sinn und Unsinn von Spielewertungen allgemein. Außerdem sprechen sie über die kuriose Mischung aus Bullethell und Tippakrobatik namens "The Textorcist" und bestaunen angewidert die Ergebnisse einer KI die sich Fotos von Personen ausdenkt. Werden die Podcast Teilnehmer selber noch vor Folge 100 durch Bots ersetzt werden?


*PCGC Podcast 58 - Wertungsverwirrung im Botcast*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:30 - Hörerfeedback
42:10 - THQ Nordic kauft Warhorse Studios
46:00 - Anthem Kurzfilm von Neill Blomkamp
52:30 - Fast 800 Entlassungen bei Activision Blizzard
1:05:50 - Täuschend echte KI-Gesichter durch GAN
1:20:20 - Computecs neues Wertungssystem


Links:
The Textorcist: The Story of Ray Bibbia
Gamestar Podcast 50 – Psychotricks beim Weltenbau
Polygon Artikel zu Tricks der Entwickler
Skyrim Total Conversion Enderal als Standalone
Play4 und Games Aktuell Podcasts zu The Division 2
Wrestler Booker T. verklagt Activision


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2019)

Heute sprechen wir mit unserem neuen Gast Robert unter anderem über Anthem, dass er positiver sieht als viele andere und selbst Singleplayer-Tobi ist dem Spiel zu seiner eigenen Überraschung nicht ganz abgeneigt. Olli tauchte in die dichte Atmosphäre von Metro: Exodus ein und krittelt an Details herum. Daneben gibt es wieder diverse News wie eine ominöse Ankündigung von Google und eine eventuelle Kooperation zwischen Nintendo und Microsoft.


*PCGC Podcast 59 - Dystopische Einsamkeit oder dynamisches Gruppenspiel*

00:00 - Einstieg
05:45 - Hörerfeedback
09:55 - Thimbleweed Park aktuell gratis im Epic Store
11:15 - Apex Construct VR steigert Absätze drastisch
14:15 - THQ Nordic erhält Investorengelder in Millionenhöhe
19:55 - Googles Gamingprojekt
30:35 - Bowser wird neuer Nintendo US Chef
38:45 - Nintendo X Microsoft
48:55 - Metro: Exodus
1:28:40 - Anthem


----------



## suggysug (26. Februar 2019)

I bims der Robert 

Hat spaß gemacht mit euch .


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte auch Spaß beim Hören!
Anthem kam echt überraschend gut weg bei euch.
Wobei ihr die Schwächen ja durchaus thematisiert habt.

@suggysug:
Schau bei Gelegenheit noch mal ins Discord. Ich hatte da noch ne Frage an dich, im Channel zur Folge 59.


----------



## suggysug (26. Februar 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch Spaß beim Hören!
> Anthem kam echt überraschend gut weg bei euch.
> Wobei ihr die Schwächen ja durchaus thematisiert habt.
> 
> ...



Gern, kann heute Abend mal vorbei schauen.
Und wenn nicht heute dann gib bescheid wann du Zeit hast .


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2019)

Achso, müssen das nicht persönlich besprechen. Ist nur schriftlich.
Ich habs dir eben per PM im Forum geschickt.


----------



## MrFob (26. Februar 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> I bims der Robert
> 
> Hat spaß gemacht mit euch .



Jo, war ne nette Runde bei der Aufnahme. Bist gerne wieder eingeladen.


----------



## Zybba (5. März 2019)

Akute Newsflaute und ein fehlendes Hauptthema ausgerechnet zum "Mini-Jubiläum" der 60sten Folge! Das hält uns aber nicht davon ab, dennoch unseren Senf zu den Veränderungen bei GOG und den News zur (letzten?) Star Wars Hoffnung  "Jedi: Fallen Order" abzugeben.
Daneben gibt es einen erstaunlichen browserbasierten Level-Viewer und Gerüchte über ein kommendes CoD: Modern Warfare 2 Remaster.


*PCGC Podcast 60 – Ziemlich lumpig*

00:00 – Einstieg
28:50 - Gewalt als Stilmittel von Chris Dörre
33:20 - Anthem Downgrade Video
41:10 - Spielewelten im Browser betrachten
43:25 - Entlassungen bei GOG
1:01:45 - CoD: MW 2 Remaster
1:09:50 - Jedi Fallen Order Reveal und Chris Avellones Beteiligung
1:18:30:30 - Dead Cells Gratis DLC angekündigt


Links:
Darkest Dungeon 2 Trailer
Warsaw
Auf ein Bier Folge zur F2P Zukunft


----------



## suggysug (11. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für..





fud1974 schrieb:


> ..euren..





MrFob schrieb:


> ..Potcast!



Hab vielleicht was interessantes für euren Potcast (bin momentan weniger am PC sonst hätte ich es in Discord gepostet):
https://www.play3.de/2019/03/11/days-gone-dlcs-und-kinder-zombies-bestaetigt-geht-das-zu-weit/

Ich hab's mir schon im Gameplayvideo gedacht.
Aber jetzt nehmen auch die Gamingseiten Stellung  dazu (vermutlich bald auch PCGames)


----------



## fud1974 (11. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Hab vielleicht was interessantes für euren Potcast (bin momentan weniger am PC sonst hätte ich es in Discord gepostet):
> https://www.play3.de/2019/03/11/days-gone-dlcs-und-kinder-zombies-bestaetigt-geht-das-zu-weit/
> 
> Ich hab's mir schon im Gameplayvideo gedacht.
> Aber jetzt nehmen auch die Gamingseiten Stellung  dazu (vermutlich bald auch PCGames)



Oha.. na, da bin ich gespannt.. bei dem Thema "menschenähnliche Kreaturen" und "unmittelbar ausgeübte Gewalt/Nahkampf" wird die USK nach wie vor nervös.
"Wegbratzen" mit einer Distanzwaffe scheint da noch relativ entspannt zu sein, gefühlt liegt deren Schmerzgrenze wenn man mit Nahkampfwaffen, die ja bei solch apokalyptischen  Szenarien
gerne auch mal brutalere Formen annehmen, klar noch als "menschenähnlich" zu bezeichnende Gegner "zerlegt".

Wenn jetzt noch Kinder dazukommen, egal wie sie das jetzt nennen, ahne ich (Wortspiel!) furchtbares!

Die Erklärung von Sony Bend erheitert mich da jedenfalls, ich weiß nicht ob die USK sich dem anschließen wird.

Überraschend für mich, dass Sony das so rausbringen will... ja, die USK ist entspannter geworden, aber da bin ich immer noch skeptisch.


----------



## Zybba (11. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Hab vielleicht was interessantes für euren Potcast (bin momentan weniger am PC sonst hätte ich es in Discord gepostet):
> https://www.play3.de/2019/03/11/days-gone-dlcs-und-kinder-zombies-bestaetigt-geht-das-zu-weit/
> 
> Ich hab's mir schon im Gameplayvideo gedacht.
> Aber jetzt nehmen auch die Gamingseiten Stellung  dazu (vermutlich bald auch PCGames)


Schauen wir uns an, danke!


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2019)

Heute nur zu zweit, aber dafür stellt Lukas ganz frisch die Beta des Diablo-Clones "Warhammer: Chaosbane" vor und warum er nicht so wirklich begeistert ist.
Des weiteren sprechen wir über kommende Hardcore-Taktik-Shooter, eine Rückkehr von Halo zu dem PC, stumme Protagonisten in Videospielen und EAs Absage der Pressekonferenz zur E3.


*PCGC Podcast 61 – Diabolisch durchschnittlich*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:30 - Hörerfeedback
20:05 - Ready or Not
30:20 - Diablo erstmals digital
39:15 - Halo Masterchief Collection angeblich für PC
43:55 - EA nicht bei der E3 2019
47:10 - Kolumne zu stummen Spieleprotagonisten von Matthias Dammes
1:04:30 - Warhammer Chaosbane Beta


Links:
Star Trek: Discovery
GameTwo Anthem Beitrag
What the Hell happened to Killzone
PCGames Podcast Artikel und User Empfehlungen
Fazit zur Chaosbane Beta von Felix Schütz


Edit:
Mittlerweile gibt es auch ein PCG Vorschauvideo zu Chaosbane.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=03dcKSIdU-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

Oh, gute Themen, werde ich gleich mal reinhören.


----------



## fud1974 (12. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oh, gute Themen, werde ich gleich mal reinhören.



Kannst gerne hier einen Kommentar lassen wie es dir gefallen hat..  

Ich will wirklich nicht betteln (.. wobei wir wirklich, wirklich bescheiden sind was Selbstwerbung angeht finde ich), aber es macht einfach mehr Spaß wenn man mal etwas Feedback ich im Podcast teilen kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. März 2019)

Mich hatte hauptsächlich Warhammer: Chaosbane interessiert. Ich finde auch, rein von den Screenshots, dass es gut aussah. Nach der Preview hier und auch deinem ernüchterten Kommentar bin ich aber wohl erst mal sehr vorsichtig. Ich mag ja generell diese Spiele aber so Dinge wie ein Hub von dem man immer losläuft und kaum vernünftige Story schrecken mich schon wieder enorm ab. Wobei, das mit dem 4-Spieler lokalem Koop finde ich dann schon wieder cool. 

Die Aufarbeitung der Kolumne über stumme Protagonisten fand ich auch sehr gut. Mir geht es da sehr ähnlich. 

Zu Diablo 1, da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was diese Art der Neuveröffentlichung bringen soll. Ich finde es gut, dass es auf GoG ist aber gibt es nicht ohnehin, wie für Diablo 2 auch etliche Fanpatches die auch Widescreen-Support etc. bieten? Ich persönlich kann aber weder D1 noch D2 heute noch spielen. Ich hatte D2 letztens noch mal probiert und wurde nicht mehr warm mit, moderne Spiele sind einfach viel weiter.


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2019)

Felix Chaosbane Beta Fazit erschien ja erst nach unserer Aufnahme.
Ich bin ganz froh, dass sein Fazit trotz meiner kurzen Spielzeit ähnlich ausfällt.
Schade um das Spiel allerdings. Die Warhammer Lizenz ist so stark, meistens kommt aber nichts bei rum... 

@MrFob: Die Rückzahlung für die Vorbestellung habe ich übrigens innerhalb eines Tages erhalten.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich hatte D2 letztens noch mal probiert und wurde nicht mehr warm mit, moderne Spiele sind einfach viel weiter.


Ich hätte schon Lust auf ein überarbeitetes D2.
Es kann aber gut sein, dass es heute nicht mehr wirklich Spaß machen würde.
Man sieht das ja doch durch die Nostalgiebrille teilweise.


----------



## suggysug (12. März 2019)

hmm bin durch, aber WAAAAAAAS wie kann man GameTwo nicht mögen ./würde meine Verlobte sagen.

Grade die Thematisierung von der "Kolumne zu stummen Spieleprotagonisten von Matthias Dammes" hat mir sehr gefallen .
Meine Meinung dazu habt ihr denk ich in der Kolumne gelesen^^.


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAS wie man man mich GameTwo mögen ./würde meine Verlobte sagen.


Das war auch mein erster Impuls.
Aber wie will man das so einem Banausen erklären?! 
GameOne war schließlich die erste(?) Gamingsendung im TV, die redaktionelle Beiträge bot.
GigaGames gab es auch auch, aber das Konzept war ja doch anders.

Anscheinend hat Tobi das aber komplett verpasst.
Da kann ich schon verstehen, dass einen das heute nicht mehr reinzieht.
Heutzutage bietet das Internet halt viele gute Alternativen.


----------



## fud1974 (12. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat Tobi das aber komplett verpasst.



Und so endet eine weitere hoffnungsvolle Podcast Karriere. Schade, dass er es auf diese Weise erfahren muss. Das ist ja wie in der deutschen Fussball-Nationalmannschaft hier! 

.... ähhm.. im Zweifelsfalle.... der Zybba ist schuld!!


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2019)

Naja, erst mal im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.
Er lebt ja schließlich schon länger im Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten.
Da ticken die Uhren anders.


----------



## MrFob (12. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Und so endet eine weitere hoffnungsvolle Podcast Karriere. Schade, dass er es auf diese Weise erfahren muss. Das ist ja wie in der deutschen Fussball-Nationalmannschaft hier!
> 
> .... ähhm.. im Zweifelsfalle.... der Zybba ist schuld!!



Was? Ich weiss gar nicht worum es geht. 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zu Diablo 1, da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was diese Art der Neuveröffentlichung bringen soll. Ich finde es gut, dass es auf GoG ist aber gibt es nicht ohnehin, wie für Diablo 2 auch etliche Fanpatches die auch Widescreen-Support etc. bieten? Ich persönlich kann aber weder D1 noch D2 heute noch spielen. Ich hatte D2 letztens noch mal probiert und wurde nicht mehr warm mit, moderne Spiele sind einfach viel weiter.



Jo, kann das definitiv nachvollziehen. Ich fand's zum spielen ja jetzt auch nicht mehr soooo doll (also Dib1, den 2ten Teil kann man dagegen echt noch sehr ordentlich spielen, finde ich) aber ich finde es einfach schoen, dass dieser Klassiker wieder einfach legal zu erwerben ist, wenn man halt mal reinschauen will.


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Was? Ich weiss gar nicht worum es geht.


Das von mir empfohlene Anthem Video ist von GameTwo.
Die Sendung entsteht im RocketbeansTV Umfeld. Falls du die kennst...


----------



## suggysug (12. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das war auch mein erster Impuls.
> Aber wie will man das so einem Banausen erklären?!
> GameOne war schließlich die erste(?) Gamingsendung im TV, die redaktionelle Beiträge bot.
> GigaGames gab es auch auch, aber das Konzept war ja doch anders.
> ...



Naja die haben vermutlich auch viel Trash^^, aber durchaus auch nach wie vor die besondere und vermutlich ehrlichste Art Spiele zu präsentieren. (und aufwendigste....)
Zumindest fällt mir aktuell kein vergleichbarer Channel auf dem "Niveau" ein.
Naja "Niveau" ist auch je nach Ansicht^^. 
Aber ich find den Channel gut.


----------



## MrFob (12. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das von mir empfohlene Anthem Video ist von GameTwo.
> Die Sendung entsteht im RocketbeansTV Umfeld. Falls du die kennst...



Achso! Ja ne, bin zu alt fuer den scheiss. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (12. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Achso! Ja ne, bin zu alt fuer den scheiss.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Immer amüsant wenn junge Leute sagen sie wären zu alt für etwas

(asthmatischer Husten meinerseits)


----------



## MrFob (12. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Immer amüsant wenn junge Leute sagen sie wären zu alt für etwas
> 
> (asthmatischer Husten meinerseits)



Alt ist in dem Fall natuerlich nur das Codewort fuer uncool.

Aber jetzt wart mal, war GameOne diese TV Show mit den beiden Typen, von denen zumindest der eine so ein bisschen asiatisch ausgesehen hat? (Kann mich da ganz dunkel daran erinnern, dass ich da ein/zwei mal reingezappt habe). Wenn ja, die habe ich schon damals immer nicht wirklich gepackt.


----------



## Zybba (12. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber jetzt wart mal, war GameOne diese TV Show mit den beiden Typen, von denen zumindest der eine so ein bisschen asiatisch ausgesehen hat?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (12. März 2019)

Genau der.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Alt ist in dem Fall natuerlich nur das Codewort fuer uncool.
> 
> Aber jetzt wart mal, war GameOne diese TV Show mit den beiden Typen, von denen zumindest der eine so ein bisschen asiatisch ausgesehen hat? (Kann mich da ganz dunkel daran erinnern, dass ich da ein/zwei mal reingezappt habe). Wenn ja, die habe ich schon damals immer nicht wirklich gepackt.


Der Typ nennt sich Budi. Also Mensch, das weiss selbst so ein alter Mann wie ich (mit bald 40 ) noch. Noch nie GIGA und GameOne verfolgt?!


----------



## MrFob (12. März 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Typ nennt sich Budi. Also Mensch, das weiss selbst so ein alter Mann wie ich (mit bald 40 ) noch. Noch nie GIGA und GameOne verfolgt?!



Naja, wie gesagt, eben nur ein zweimal druebergestolpert. Die waren mir schon immer ein bisschen zu aufgedreht die Jungs.


----------



## fud1974 (12. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, wie gesagt, eben nur ein zweimal druebergestolpert. Die waren mir schon immer ein bisschen zu aufgedreht die Jungs.



Ich wollt es dir eigentlich schon bei deiner ersten entsprechenden Äußerung im Podcast sagen.... aber wollte dich dann doch schonen.. Also:
Wenn DAS für dich schon aufgedreht ist.. dann schau nie die bei den "Kids" beliebten Youtuber an, da bekommst du wahrscheinlich einen Schock weil dein Gehirn diese plötzliche Masse an vorgetäuschter Hyperaktivität nicht mehr verarbeiten kann... 

Die von Rocketbeans / GameTwo sind ja schon mittlerweile eher "gesetztere Herren" zumindest was den alten Kern von GIGA kommend angeht, die sind bestenfalls noch "berufsjugendlich".


----------



## suggysug (13. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wenn DAS für dich schon aufgedreht ist.. dann schau nie die bei den "Kids" beliebten *Youtuber* an, da bekommst du wahrscheinlich einen Schock weil dein Gehirn *diese plötzliche Masse an **vorgetäuschter Hyperaktivität* nicht mehr verarbeiten kann...



Ähem Pewdiepie? (unleserlicher ging's nicht) War so der erste Gedanke .
Wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob es bei ihm vorgetäuscht ist oder er einfach so ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ähem Pewdiepie? (unleserlicher ging's nicht) War so der erste Gedanke .
> Wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin ob es bei ihm vorgetäuscht ist oder er einfach so ist.



Von dem habe ich nur mal ein Urlaubsvideo mit seiner Freundin gesehen, da war er eigentlich ziemlich normal. Ich denke also, dieses "Übertreiben" gehört schon ein wenig zu seiner Show.


----------



## MrFob (13. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Von dem habe ich nur mal ein Urlaubsvideo mit seiner Freundin gesehen, [...]



Woa, creeeeeepy! 


Der Olli hat von mir den "Gefaellt mir" klick uebrgens alleine schon fuer das Wort "Berufsjugendlicher" bekommen.


----------



## fud1974 (14. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Woa, creeeeeepy!



Creepy? In Zeiten wo man als Influencer alles öffentlich macht um die Clicks zu pushen, absolut normal. Ich kriege das nur so am Rande mit,
aber ich habe den Eindruck du hast Nachholbedarf was die letzen 5-7 Jahre so passiert ist.. lass uns reden! *tätschel*



> Der Olli hat von mir den "Gefaellt mir" klick uebrgens alleine schon fuer das Wort "Berufsjugendlicher" bekommen.



Auch dieses Wort ist nicht bekannt? Ich bin erschüttert. Was lernt ihr heute eigentlich noch?!


----------



## suggysug (14. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Auch dieses Wort ist nicht bekannt? Ich bin erschüttert. Was lernt ihr heute eigentlich noch?!



Liegt doch auf der Hand, genau dies hier  :



fud1974 schrieb:


> [...] *Wie man (./edit suggy) alles öffentlich macht um die Clicks zu pushen*, [...]



Sei es in Videos, Potcast oder Foren! (Wehe es gibt kein like für diesen Post! )

Aber um Seriös zu werden:
Es ist schade das die Medienwelt immer oberflächlicher wirkt bzw weniger Wert auf Inhalt legt.
Daher kann ich schon Mr.Fob verstehen wenn man gewisse Youtuber ignoriert.


----------



## MrFob (14. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Creepy? In Zeiten wo man als Influencer alles öffentlich macht um die Clicks zu pushen, absolut normal. Ich kriege das nur so am Rande mit,
> aber ich habe den Eindruck du hast Nachholbedarf was die letzen 5-7 Jahre so passiert ist.. lass uns reden! *tätschel*


Achsoooo! 

Und ich dachte schon Spiritogre haette ihm seine privaten VHS-Kasetten geklaut, so Trainspotting style. 

Fuer alles Weitere verweise ich dich auf diesen Post von mir..



> Auch dieses Wort ist nicht bekannt? Ich bin erschüttert. Was lernt ihr heute eigentlich noch?!



Keine Ahnung, was die anderen so machen aber ich hab gerade von einem anderen Tab ruebergeklickt, in dem ich dieses Paper lese.

/Fachidioten Modus - aus


----------



## Spiritogre (14. März 2019)

PewDiePies Verlobte stammt aus Italien und hatte auch einen eigenen YT Kanal (mit fast 8 Millionen Abonnenten). Lohnt sich sichtlich sie anzuschauen  nur ihre Stimme ist sehr schrill.



MrFob schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was die anderen so machen aber ich hab gerade von einem anderen Tab ruebergeklickt, in dem ich dieses Paper lese.


Ja, hmm, okay ... wenn es dir Spaß macht ...


----------



## Zybba (20. März 2019)

Diesmal ist Olli voll im Trend und stattet dem Streaming-Service "Shadow" nochmal einen Besuch ab. Lukas und Tobi sind beeindruckt, dass die Halo Master Chief Collection auf den PC und über Steam (!) erscheint und ärgern sich über Epics Exklusivdeals wie zuletzt "Phoenix Point". Im Anschluss diskutieren wir (erstaunlich) ernst über das immer aktuelle Thema "Gewalt in Videospielen" angesichts des kommenden Releases von Sonys  Zombie Freakerdrama "Days Gone".


*PCGC Podcast 62 - Masterrace Collection*

00:00 - Einstieg
44:25 - Feedback aus dem Forum
54:40 - Halo MCC für PC
01:04:45 - Epic Games Store
01:23:00 - Pixelgewalt und moralische Bedenken


Links:
Doom Annihilation
Innovative Geräuschdämmung
Google GDC 2019 Stream (erschien nach unserer Aufnahme)
Chaosbane Beta Vorschauvideo
Kinderfreaker in Days Gone
Halo MCC ohne XBOX Live


Epic Games Store
Roadmap
Phoenix Point Exklusivität
Epic liest Steam Userdaten aus
Steam reagiert auf Spionage
Oxenfree gratis


----------



## fud1974 (20. März 2019)

Und.. ähhh.. der Film über den wir am Anfang sprechen ist natürlich "Captain Marvel".. das ist irgendwie total verschütt gegangen dabei.


----------



## Zybba (20. März 2019)

Haben wir das nicht erwähnt?


----------



## MrFob (20. März 2019)

Ich dachte auch, ich hatte Olli ziemlich am Anfang doch extra nochmal unterbrochen um das zu sagen. 

An alle Hoerer, sorry uebrigens wegen dem etwas ungluecklichen Timing. Da spekulieren wir ganz fleissig ueber die Moeglichkeiten des Google Events, dass inzwischen natuerlich schon stattgefunden hat.  Naja, immerhin lagen wir ja nicht ganz falsch. Wird naechstes mal aber dann sicher noch mal eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Zybba (20. März 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wird naechstes mal aber dann sicher noch mal eine Rolle spielen.


Dann auch nicht mehr topaktuell, aber immerhin mit der "bestgereiften" Meinung!


----------



## suggysug (20. März 2019)

So bin durch, werde das jetzt einfach bisschen strukturiert euren Podcast kommentieren:

@Marvelhelden bzw Heldenboom in Kinos:
Ich finde auch das dieses Superheldengenre ein bisschen to much ist, auch was ihre Darstellung angeht. Wenn Superheld dann fand ich den Batman mit Christian Bale nahezu perfekt (die düstere Stimmung, eine durchdachte Handlung und ein authentischer Held!) und würde mir lieber Superheldenfilme in diese Richtung wünschen. Vor allem Marvelhelden und deren Geschichten wirken so verdammt surreal das es schon wiederum fast lächerlich ist. 

@Material/Form die Töne dämpfen: Funfact - wäre sehr nützlich für Unterhosen . 

@Halo MCC für PC: Ich freue mich richtig darauf das es auf den Rechner kommt, neben Forza war dies die einzige Spieleserie die ich echt gern spielen wollte aber mir keine Xbox dafür anschaffen wollte. Forza ist ja bekanntlich mittlerweile auf PC spielbar und nun bringen sie auch noch Halo auf den Pc. Top! Was die Diskussion angeht über das Gerücht von Helo das man im Steam ein Xboxaccount braucht. Ist das nicht so das zumindest jeder Windows 10 User nicht automatisch schon ein Account hat?

@Hinterhältig gekaufte Exklusivspiele von Epic für den Epicstore: Epic versucht alles um Oberwasser zubekommen auf dem Markt, was auch eine legitime Strategie ist. Was mich dabei stört ist eigentlich mehr das sie deswegen als Buhmänner da gestellt werden, während die Produktionen wie "_Huren_" aufs schnelle Geld sabbern und sich so auch verkaufen. Das find ich viel schlimmer als die aggressive Politik seitens Epic.
Zudem stimmt es auch nicht das es neu ist. Sony hatte durchaus über 2 Konsolengeneration es geschafft Spiele bzw ganze Franchise von zb Square Enix (zb mit Final Fantasy oder Kingdomhearts) für sich zu reservieren während Xboxspieler in die Röhre geschaut haben. Oder aus einer anderen Perspektive kann man auch exclusive Lizenzen auch zu diesen Thema hinzufügen und da konnte gerade EA über viele Jahre die Lizenz zu Porsche in Need For Speed halten (während zb. Gran Tourismo sich mit "Ruf" begnügen musste) oder eben auch zu Star Wars. 
"edit" oder neuerdings das hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...pc-ueber-epic-games-store-2.html#post10223776 war ja davor auch keine Sonyproduktion sondern hat sich Sony die Rechte gesichert und jetzt hat sie halt Epic auch noch ^^.

@Pixelgewalt und moralische Bedenken: Ich finde man muss aufpassen das man dem Genre Horror nicht den Zahn zieht wenn man zuviel eingreift. Es kommt auf die Ausrichtung des Spiels an. Geht es nur ums Morden als Sport ist es eigentlich kein Horror und ist auch anders zu behandeln. Aber in Horror will man sich gruseln da will man die Welt überleben und da muss es auch mal schocken. Ich bin mir sicher keiner findet das Alien in Alien Isolation geil oder ist heiß drauf regelmäßig gefacehugged zu werden. Ich denke das ist der reiz dieses Genres, diese Welt zu überleben. Ich denke auch das diese Kinderfreakerzombies in Days Gone dafür nicht to much sind wenn die Ausrichtung stimmt.
Sollte daraus aber wie in Dying Light ein Sport werden wo es tatsächlich wiederholbare zeitbasierende Quest gibt wo man zb eine gewisse Anzahl an Zombies mit dem Baseballschläger zerlegen muss, verschiebt sich eben die Ausrichtung.
Apropo Dying Light was die Kinder dort angeht, so waren es Babys die geschrien haben und die man töten musste da sie mit den Schrei einen kampfunfähig gemacht haben sowie Gegner in der nähe angelockt haben.

Aber Allgemein gesehen bin ich immer noch Team Ü-18. Ab einem gewissen Alter muss man selber wissen was man sehen möchte. Zudem Agony hat viele Spieler nicht mal wegen der schlechten Umsetzung abgeschreckt sondern eben wegen der übermäßigen Gewalt (obwohl es ohnehin erstmal entschärft wurde.) Ich denke in der Masse gesehen, selbst wenn man sie erlaubt, verkaufen sich zu brutale Spiele einfach nicht gut und somit grenzt es sich ein.
Zudem von einer anderen Perspektive gesehen ist es auch so das gerade Rechtsratikale, Psychopathen oder Pädophile sich ihr Bildmaterial wo anders holen. Ein Spiel könnte sogar rein statistisch gesehen sogar zeigen was moralisch in der Gesellschaft schief läuft und wo man es dadurch pädagogisch aufgreifen könnte, aber so bleibt es halt einfach ein unausgesprochenes Tabuthema wo vor allem Betroffene (von dennen man es gar nicht vermutet) im Schatten ihre Idiotie nachgehen. 
Allerdings klappt das auch nur wenn der Jugendschutz endlich mal greift... ich greif mir bis heute an die Haare wie Gronkh ein Ü18 Spiel wie Witcher 3 auf Youtube streamen kann und jeder 12jährige es problemlos sich ansehn kann.... 
Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.

Achja Meinung ^^ ist heute recht viel bei mir, waren aber auch paar sehr interessante Themen darunter.
(Hmm vielleicht werde ich das zukünftig immer so strukturiert machen, mal sehn ^^)

PS: Ich erwarte nicht das ihr das jetzt alles vorlest in euren Hörerfeedback  (pickt euch was raus falls was interessantes dabei ist ^^). Aber wenn ich mich für ein Artikel interessiere oder eurem Podcast kommt es schon mal vor das ich diese auch ausführlich kommentiere .


----------



## MrFob (20. März 2019)

Cool! Danke fuer das ausfuehrliche Feedback. Werden wir auf jeden Fall in der Naechsten Folge drauf eingehen.


----------



## fud1974 (21. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Haben wir das nicht erwähnt?



Ich glaube ich hab 2x die Passsage gehört und irgendwie kam es dann nie dazu dass der Titel konkret erwähnt wurde, oder ich hab es immer überhört, war auch etwas chaotisch die Passage.


----------



## Zybba (26. März 2019)

In der heutigen Folge kommen wir wie fast alle Gaminginteressierten nicht um den angekündigten Streamingdienst Google Stadia herum... und beleuchten dabei auch Facetten die andernorts unserer Meinung zu kurz gekommen sind. Dazu hat sich - trotz unseres wachsenden Widerwillens - auch der Epic Store thematisch wieder nach vorne gedrängelt und wir diskutieren über dessen aggressive Exklusivideals, abgerundet von einigen kleineren News.


*PCGC Podcast 63 - In den Fängen der Megakonzerne*

00:00 - Hörerfeedback
07:00 - Google Stadia
44:10 -  Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2
52:10 - CD Projekts Releasepläne
58:35 - CoD: Mobile
59:45 - Wargaming entwickelt F2P Shooter
1:04:55 - Epic Games Store Galore
1:21:50 - Bright Memory: Infinite


Epic Games Store Links
weitere Exclusives angekündigt
Chris Avellone zu Exklusivdeals
Tim Sweenys Seitenhiebe gegen Steam
Steam Bibliothek Redesign


----------



## fud1974 (26. März 2019)

Wir wollten doch als krasses Gegenbeispiel zum "geleckten" Google Stadia Stream doch noch den am selben Tag erfolgten Stream vom "Shadow" Game-PC-Streaming Dienst  verlinken...

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/397953867

Das ist das andere Ende des Spektrums.. ja, nächstes mal fahren wir nach Paris und erzählen den beiden Exil-Deutschen (no offense) wo am Blue Yeti Mikro die Regler sind für Gain und Aufnahmecharakteristik.. dann versteht man die auch wieder.

Man muss aber fair bleiben, das ist ein Startup, und wenn die natürlich auch ein paar Millionen investieren in ihr Rechenzentrum merkt man, dass vieles auf der Strecke bleibt und vieles einfach improvisiert ist.

Aber um in das Thema reinzuschnuppern (Streaming) hat mir Shadow schon sehr viel interessante Erkenntnisse bereitet muss man fairerweise sagen.


----------



## suggysug (26. März 2019)

*Epic und Google haben euren Podcast diesmal dominiert! *
 Aber mal zu meinen einzelnen Kommentaren:

*@ Google Stadia* - Eigentlich wollte ich nichts schreiben da Stadia für mich noch nicht relevant ist, aber zu euren Vergleich der Controller wollte ich beifügen das der Stadia Controller am nähsten dem Switch Pro Controller kommt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was Splitscreen bei Stadia angeht hört sich das für mich schöner an als es ist, denn man bedenke.... Man braucht dann wiederum 2 Stadia-Accounts um dies auf einen Fernseher zu nutzen. Da die (Accounts) ja vermutlich Geld kosten kann ich mir kaum vorstellen das dann Splitscreen so ein starkes Kaufargument sein wird. Zum Vergleich hab ich da Diablo 3 auf der Switch, sobald man Online mit Freunden auf einem Fernseher zocken möchte braucht auch jeder Spieler ein Nintendo-Online-Account *und nicht nur der Host* selber. (Offline geht es aber Lokal. Aber offline ist ja bei Stadia nicht vorhanden ^^ was für mich auch so ein Kritikpunkt wäre....)
Außerdem ist da ein weiterer Dämpfer den ich wenn ich so die ganze Promotion zu Stadia mir ansehe bemerk, nämlich einen Punkt der hier nicht möglich ist und das ist Crossplay. (Und ja das ist ein aktuell gefordertes Feature das sich nach wie vor Konsolen wie PS und Switch gefallen lassen müssen das sie das nicht wirklich haben! Bzw sehr schwer damit tun es umzusetzten.)
_./Edit Wollt ich kurz anmerken das ich nachvollziehen kann wenn Crossplay einem weniger wichtig ist, mir hingegen ist es aber schon wichtig da meine Partnerin lieber die PS4 nutzt und ich lieber den PC und es da schon einige Spiele gab wo wir hätten gemeinsam im Koop spielen wollen und da Stadia ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen will bin ich nicht gerade begeistert._

*@ CD Projekts Releasepläne* - *WITCHER FÜR DIE SWITCH!!! *Vielleicht ein Remake der 1 und 2.  Den 3. packt das Schneitbrett (Switch ) nicht.
Was den Release von Cyberpunk angeht so trau ich dennen zu das sie den vielleicht auch dieses Jahr packen ^^, dann würde der Release mit 2021 Sinn machen.

*@Epic* - Noch ein Thema wo ich eigentlich nichts schreiben wollte ^^ aber was solls... Also: Ich finde es erstmal Klasse das erwähnt wird das Steam eine Mitschuld an der Situation trägt. Denn am Ende geht es für die Publisher/Herrsteller nur ums Geschäft - so sehr da manch Gamerherz leiden mag. Was mich aber bis heute wundert ist dieser Wiederhall der hasserfüllten Kommentare. Denn wenn eine neue Konsole rauskommt liest man häufig: "_Hoffentlich bringen sie genug *Exklusivtitel*._" oder "_Wenn die Konsole floppt dann immer wegen zu wenig *Exklusivtitel*_." 
Jetzt macht Epic das nun auf dem PC wo es verhältnismäßig der geringst Aufwand und Ärgernis ist ein Programm zu installieren (in Vergleich eine neue Konsole kaufen zu müssen) und die Welt geht unter. 
Da denk ich mir nur WTF wo ist die Verhältnismäßigkeit??!!
Ich hab dementsprechend in mehreren Topics neutral alles mitdiskutiert bis hin zur Rechtslage... da es sich für manche bei zb Metro Exodus um Schmiergeld handelt und nicht um eine einfach erkauft Lizenz.... 
http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ro-exodus-deal-war-heftig-7.html#post10225214

_./Anmerkung: Soll jetzt nicht heißen das ich Antigamer bin ^^.. ich würde es mir auch wünschen das man selber die Wahl hätte welche Programme oder Plattformen man nutzt - bei mir wäre es dann Steam und Switch, eigentlich hasse ich auch alle Art an Exklusivität bei Spielen. Aber die Kirche sollte man bei aller Liebe zur Kritik trotzdem im Dorf lassen! *Am Ende spiel ich die Spiele der Spiele wegen und nicht wegen den Launchern/Programmen/Konsolen....*_

Wie immer (!) _falls_ was interessantes dabei ist dann picket es euch raus oder fasst es zusammen, ich weiß das es viel ist. Bin daher euch nicht böse wenn ihr es für die Show anpasst oder mein Kommentar auch gar nicht verwendet.


----------



## fud1974 (26. März 2019)

Danke für das Feedback.. ich werde hier mal nicht drauf antworten, wir brauchen ja "Munition" für den Podcast.


----------



## suggysug (26. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback.. ich werde hier mal nicht drauf antworten, wir brauchen ja "Munition" für den Podcast.



Find ich gut, btw ich hoff das ihr nicht mehr über Epic bzw dieses Exklusiv-Dilemma von Epic berichtet dann muss ich's niicht mehr kommentieren .


----------



## fud1974 (26. März 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Find ich gut, btw ich hoff das ihr nicht mehr über Epic bzw dieses Exklusiv-Dilemma von Epic berichtet dann muss ich's niicht mehr kommentieren .



Ich könnte laufend über Epic Store und damit verbundene News was bringen aber der Zybba lässt mich nicht mehr..


----------



## LOX-TT (26. März 2019)

werdet ihr in der nächsten Folge diese Artiel 13 bzw. das Copyright-Gesetz dazu dass ja nun beschlossen ist behandeln? Betrifft ja auch PC-Games (Videos, Bilder ...)



suggysug schrieb:


> Vergleich der Controller wollte ich beifügen das der Stadia Controller am nähsten dem Switch Pro Controller kommt!



Jo wirkt wie ein Hybride aus Switch Pro-Controller und dem PlayStation-Controller (beide Analogsticks unten)


----------



## MrFob (26. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> werdet ihr in der nächsten Folge diese Artiel 13 bzw. das Copyright-Gesetz dazu dass ja nun beschlossen ist behandeln? Betrifft ja auch PC-Games (Videos, Bilder ...)


Da bin ich auch dafuer. Ich bin naemlich die Woche nicht da und dann muss ich mich da schonmal nicht einarbeiten.


----------



## fud1974 (26. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> werdet ihr in der nächsten Folge diese Artiel 13 bzw. das Copyright-Gesetz dazu dass ja nun beschlossen ist behandeln? Betrifft ja auch PC-Games (Videos, Bilder ...)





MrFob schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch dafuer. Ich bin naemlich die Woche nicht da und dann muss ich mich da schonmal nicht einarbeiten.



Fein raus, der Herr...  

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich selber über das Thema nicht wirklich was sagen. Insofern fühle ich mich wenig berufen dafür...


----------



## Zybba (26. März 2019)

Geht mir ähnlich.
Einmal User Requests und direkt blocken alle ab.


----------



## fud1974 (27. März 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich.
> Einmal User Requests und direkt blocken alle ab.



Macht aber auch wenig Sinn drüber zu sprechen wenn keiner von uns was dazu beisteuern kann. 

Andererseits: Da könnte natürlich auch die Hörerschaft sich berufen fühlen aktiv zu werden.. wenn 1-2 Leute sich finden würden, dann würden wir den Part wo das diskutiert wird halt nur noch moderieren.


----------



## suggysug (27. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Andererseits: Da könnte natürlich auch die Hörerschaft sich berufen fühlen aktiv zu werden.. wenn 1-2 Leute sich finden würden, dann würden wir den Part wo das diskutiert wird halt nur noch moderieren.



Verlockend, aber da ich bei dem Thema nicht alle Seiten nachvollziehen (also Für- und Gegensprecher) kann, weiß ich nicht ob ich dem Thema gerecht werde würde.

Somit, ich lieber nicht ^^. *wegduck*

*Edit* Vergeht mir bei so manchen Kommentaren schon beim zusehen die Lust aufs Thema... http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...er-kontroversen-reform-zu-3.html#post10225555 ...ne ist vermutlich besser so.


----------



## Zybba (2. April 2019)

Der Frühling naht und schon schmilzt nicht nur der Schnee (welcher?), sondern auch die Podcast Besatzung. Die ersten sind schon in den Urlaub entschwunden und so müssen Lukas und Olli alleine diese Folge bestreiten. Erstaunlich viele Spieleankündigungen stehen auf dem Programm, und Lukas hat sich getraut und - ausgerechnet - mit "Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice" mal ein Soulslike ausprobiert.


*PCGC Podcast 64 - Sekiro: Shadows die a lot*

00:00 - Einstieg
08:15 - Hörerfeedback
35:17 – CD Projekt Red: E3 2019 und Personalaufstockung
38:25 - Crytec CEO Interview
43:35 - Overwatch Team baut Arena
49:45 - Borderlands 3
60:55 - Acer Predator Gaming Chair
65:25 - Wolfenstein: Youngblood
75:55 - Divinity: Fallen Heroes
1:18:30 - Ersteindruck zu Sekiro: Shadows die twice


Links:
PCGC Podcast 44 - Tief im Osten: Unser Mann in China
Anno 1800 erscheint nicht über Steam
Wolfenstein: Youngblood Trailer
Divinity: Fallen Heroes Trailer

Sekiro
Sekiro Test von Katharina Pache
Sekiro Speed Run Rekord von danflesh111
Sekiro FPS unlock und die Auswirkungen

Borderlands 3
Teaser Trailer
Reveal Trailer
Handsome Collection UHD Trailer
BL1 Remastered: Weder HDR noch Splitscreen auf PC


----------



## suggysug (3. April 2019)

*Shadows die a Lot, wobei ich bei Sekiro raus bin!*
Allgemein kann ich diesmal nicht viel qualitativ hochwertige Kommentare zu diesem Potcast leisten. Ich geb diesmal nur kurz Refeedback von eurem Feedback zu meinem Feedback .

@Exklusive-selfmade-Sonydeals (Hörerfeedback)
*Nö, Sony hatte ebenso Drittanbieter Exklusivtitel*.
Von Firmen wie Square Enix oder Quantic Dreams (Und nicht nur Selfmade-Produkte). Der Unterschied ist nur das es bei Epic und Deep Silver ziemlich kurzfristig war  (was natürlich schmutzig ist).
Und obwohl es schmutzig ist,  bezweifel ich es dass das Geschrei kleiner wäre wen jetzt der Deal langfristig geplant gewesen wäre.
Die Leute sind in erster Linie erbost über die Exklusivität an sich. (zumindest macht es auf mich so den Eindruck wenn man die Kommentare der Epicgegner so durchgeht.).............bla bla...........bla.......
 Neeee das war's mit Epic als Thema bin ich erstmal durch.


----------



## fud1974 (3. April 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Nö, Sony hatte ebenso Drittanbieter Exklusivtitel.
> Von Firmen wie Square Enix oder Quantic Dreams (Und nicht nur Selfmade-Produkte).




Bestreite ich auch gar nicht.. weiß nicht mehr im Detail, wie es im Podcast rüberkam.

Aber in vielen Fällen hat Sony dann auch bei den Dritthersteller Sachen meines Wissens ja ordentlich im Vorfeld investiert (Quantic Dream z.B. .. nun ja, bei denen wohl jetzt aus bekannten Gründen nicht mehr    ) , das ist immer noch was anderes
als was fertiges "aufzukaufen", und selbst wenn Sony das macht haben die eben AUCH noch viele selbstenwickelte bzw. maßgeblich selbst finanzierte Titel im Lineup, das ist für mich schon was anderes....


----------



## suggysug (3. April 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> [...]


Der Moment darauf antworten zu wollen..... 
Ne bin raus ^^, wie gesagt ich sehe das anders. Nur würde diese Diskussion einfach kein Ende nehmen. Daher würd ich sagen Patt .


----------



## fud1974 (3. April 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Der Moment darauf antworten zu wollen.....
> Ne bin raus ^^, wie gesagt ich sehe das anders. Nur würde diese Diskussion einfach kein Ende nehmen. Daher würd ich sagen Patt .



Ich nehme deine Kapitulation an und werde ausgiebig beim nächsten Mal darüber berichten !!!    

( * FLÜCHT *)


----------



## suggysug (3. April 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich nehme deine Kapitulation an und werde ausgiebig beim nächsten Mal darüber berichten !!!
> 
> ( * FLÜCHT *)


Soso.
Hinterher!




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SI1hlv51A7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aber was anderes:
Wäre ein kleiner Testbericht zum kürzlich erschienen Yoshis Craft World was für euren Podcast? (hätte ich im Petto - S
spiel ich aktuell nebenher im Koop)


----------



## Zybba (8. April 2019)

Wir würden gerne eine Spezialfolge zum Thema Hardware aufnehmen.
Hat jemand Lust daran teilzunehmen?

*Unabhängig davon könnt ihr gerne Themenvorschläge machen!*
Was interessiert euch oder würde sich aktuell anbieten?
Wir würden dann natürlich noch mal auswählen, welche Themen wir abdecken werden/können.


----------



## Zybba (9. April 2019)

Heute wird es mal wieder konsolenexklusiv: Robert stellt mit dem zuckersüßen "Yoshi's  Crafted World" die Antithese zum letzten Hauptthema "Sekiro" vor. Außerdem geht es um den viel diskutierten Kotaku-Artikel zur dramatischen Entwicklungsgeschichte von "Anthem" und einer interessanten Doku auf Netflix über die Entwicklung von "For Honor". Und warum hat Sony ein Patent für den Weiterverkauf von digitalen Spielen angemeldet?


*PCGC Podcast 65 - Ich zeig dir meinen Yoshi!*

00:00 - Einstieg
27:15 - Hörerfeedback
33:25 - Sony meldet Weiterverkaufspatent an
39:55 - Borderlands 3 Releasetermin und Valves Index VR
46:35 - Kotaku Artikel zur Entwicklungs Anthems
1:23:40 - For Honor Doku “Playing Hard”
1:33:55 - No Man’s Sky VR
1:43:15 - Nintendo VR
1:51:05 - Yoshi’s Crafted World


Links:
Open World Frust Video
PoE 2: Deadfire Update
Open AI gegen Team OG
Englischer Videokommentar zum Anthem Artikel
Youtube Channel Gamumentary
Zwei Steine spielen Yoshi


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2019)

Nachdem Tobi den Podcast Fluch der vorzeitig sterbenden Grafikkarten an Olli weitergereicht hat, sprechen wir heute über Sinn- und Unsinn des Assassins Creed 3 Remasters, Respawns ungewöhnlichen Aufstieg in letzter Zeit und den ersten Trailer zu ihrem "Jedi: Fallen Order" sowie natürlich allen (un)möglichen News der letzten Woche.


*PCGC Podcast 66 - Remasterte Assassinen und Respawnte Jedis*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:15 - DCP 2019
26:35 - Real Life Battle Royale
33:00 - Dragon Age 4 Kotaku Artikel
36:10 - Watch Dogs 3 spielt in London
42:30 - Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order Trailer und erste Infos
1:11:50 - Assassins Creed 3 Remaster


Links:
OpenAI Five Finals VOD
DCP 2019 VOD
The Division 2 Screenshots


*Sorry für die vielen Hintergrundgeräusche!
Nächstes Mal werde ich mich wieder öfter muten.*


----------



## MrFob (15. April 2019)

Jaja, der Technik Fluch des MrFob.

Muss gleich mal dazu sagen, Einer meiner Kritikpunkte an AC3 ist direkt mal mein Fehler gewesen. Anscheinend kann man mit der Interaktionstaste (e auf dem PC) nach unten klettern/sich fallen lassen. Das hab ich aber irgendwie auch in 6 Stunden Tutorial nicht mitbekommen. Aber es geht.


----------



## Zybba (15. April 2019)

Wir sind halt echte Gamer!


----------



## MrFob (15. April 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wir sind halt echte Gamer!



Der Expertenpodcast! 

Und noch ein Nachtrag, diesmal zu Fallen Order: Im Podcast wundern wir uns ja wieso BioWare anscheinend zu Frostbite gezwungen wird, waerend Respawn Fallen Order mit UE4 entwickeln darf. Ich habe heute in einem anderen Forum die Theorie gelesen, dass Respawn schon mit der Entwicklung von Fallen Order angefangen hatte bevor EA sie 2017 gekauft hat und dass man deswegen mit UE4 weitermachen duerfte. 

Das kann ich mir auch vorstellen, vielleicht hat Respawn ja schon mit einem Nahkampf-Action-Adventure Spiel angefangen/Prototypen entwickelt, die dann halt unter der EA Lizenz auf Star Wars Fallen Order umgemuenzt wurde und man behielt halt die UE4 dann noch bei.


----------



## fud1974 (16. April 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> *Sorry für die vielen Hintergrundgeräusche!
> Nächstes Mal werde ich mich wieder öfter muten.*



Dabei hab ich schon per Hand noch nach dem Noisegate Filter ungefähr eine Stunde lang einzeln per Hand Störgeräusche rausgepickt.. ihr wollt nicht wissen wie sich das Ding vorher anhörte.



MrFob schrieb:


> Der Expertenpodcast!



Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle sagte.. wenn man mal vergleicht wie oft wir richtig liegen im Vergleich mit anderen Podcasts, die deutlich hochkarätiger besetzt sind mit Leuten 
die das beruflich machen sind wir - mal jetzt ganz unbescheiden so gesagt - gar nicht mal so schlecht. 

Könnte natürlich auch ein Schlaglicht werfen auf den Zustand des Games-Journalismus heute, wo man entweder auch nur von Gerüchten lebt oder nur einen zeitlichen Informationsvorteil hat gegenüber dem Laien, weil man Presse-Briefings bekommen hat 
die noch unter einer NDA stehen, und nur eine Handvoll Journalisten so extrem gut vernetzt sind dass sie die wirklich heißen Stories bringen...

(No offense an diejenigen, die das beruflich machen, da ist man ja auch wohl immer etwas ein Opfer der herrschenden Umstände).




MrFob schrieb:


> Und noch ein Nachtrag, diesmal zu Fallen Order: Im Podcast wundern wir uns ja wieso BioWare anscheinend zu Frostbite gezwungen wird, waerend Respawn Fallen Order mit UE4 entwickeln darf. Ich habe heute in einem anderen Forum die Theorie gelesen, dass Respawn schon mit der Entwicklung von Fallen Order angefangen hatte bevor EA sie 2017 gekauft hat und dass man deswegen mit UE4 weitermachen duerfte.
> 
> Das kann ich mir auch vorstellen, vielleicht hat Respawn ja schon mit einem Nahkampf-Action-Adventure Spiel angefangen/Prototypen entwickelt, die dann halt unter der EA Lizenz auf Star Wars Fallen Order umgemuenzt wurde und man behielt halt die UE4 dann noch bei.



Hmm.. könnte Sinn machen.

Wobei ich jetzt anderswo gelesen habe dass EA die Entwicklung mit Frostbite gar nicht mal vorschreibt.. sie würden die nur "sehr gerne" sehen... Incentives und so.

Das Bioware Management soll sich dann entschieden haben die zu nehmen...  Inwieweit das dann wirklich "freiwillig" ist, ist bei solchen Sachen natürlich immer.. schwierig.

Aber sollte das ohne große Not passiert sein, dann wäre das noch ein weiterer Punkt den sich Bioware selber ans Revers heften muss, und nicht EA.. dann wird es noch peinlicher.


----------



## suggysug (19. April 2019)

Ein sehr schöner Podcast und vom Sprecher back zum Hörerfeedback möge die Macht mit mir sein!

*@Hardwarepodcast...*
FUCK! Hätte ich erst euren Podcast angehört als mich über Julian aufzuregen... was tun,... einerseits hab ich mich kürzlich aus dem Thema verabschiedet in eurem Discord... andererseits hab ich das Thema mit der E3 zusammen mit Tobi angestoßen, hmm eigentlich hab ich mich auch sogar darauf gefreut. Grml - *Live is a ****. (Andererseits könnte man es auch unter den Hardware-Streit zwischen AMD und Nvidia werten, somit Pass ich den Ball an euch ab^^ )

*@XBOX Controller:*
 Sehr gute Controller liegt fantastisch in der Hand! Hab auch einen, aber selber personalisiert über Xbox-Design-Lab. https://xboxdesignlab.xbox.com/de-de 

*@Computerspielpreis bzw allgemeine öffentliche Sendungen:*
 Es ist unfassbar wie man ahnungslose Moderatoren bei sowas hinstellt, während bei Sportveranstaltung echte Experten eingeladen werden. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern warum der Gamingmarkt weiterhin belächelt wird.

*@Battle Royal auf der Insel:*
 Ich bin bei Tobi, ich glaube so eine Show wäre richtig unterhaltsam. Wobei wenn es nur Millionäre sind die daran teilnehmen, wäre es eher wahrscheinlich das sie irgentwo Champagner saufen während sie ihre Bediensteten in die Schlacht ziehen lassen .

*@Star Wars The Fallen Order:*
Wunderschöner Beitrag!!! Zum Sith Inquisitor könnte man ja vermuten das er vielleicht EA-Intern aus The Old Republik übernommen wurde.


> *Der Sith-Inquisitor*
> _*Finster, trügerisch, Wunderkind der Macht. *
> Die Geschichte des Sith-Imperiums ist voller politischer Intrigen und dunkler Geheimnisse – das Lebenselixier des Sith-Inquisitors. Verrat lauert in den dunklen Korridoren des Imperiums hinter jeder Ecke und das Überleben hängt stets von der eigenen Gerissenheit und dem Willen ab, Feinde wie auch Verbündete zu manipulieren und auszuschalten. Der Inquisitor experimentiert mit verbotenen Kräften – nicht nur, um in einer unbarmherzigen Welt zu überleben, sondern um in dieser verdorbenen Gesellschaft Macht und Einfluss zu erlangen.
> Nur wenige Akolythen bestehen die harten Prüfungen und werden Sith-Inquisitor, ganz gleich, welches Potenzial sie haben. Nur die ehrgeizigsten von ihnen erreichen dieses Ziel, doch eben sie sind die Sith, vor denen man sich in Acht nehmen sollte. Aufgrund ihrer herausragenden manipulativen Fähigkeiten können Inquisitoren sowohl ihre Feinde als auch ihre Verbündeten ausnutzen, um ihre eigenen Ziele zu verwirklichen.
> ...



Auch hoffe ich das es in Richtung Jedi Knight geht!! 

*Achja.... und danke mein Weltbild von Uncle Bens ist zerstört ...*


_Wie immer - und ich auch nicht müde werde es zu erwähnen - (!) falls was interessantes dabei ist dann pickt es euch raus oder fasst es zusammen, ich weiß das es viel ist. Bin daher euch nicht böse wenn ihr es für die Show anpasst oder mein Kommentar auch gar nicht verwendet._


----------



## suggysug (19. April 2019)

Achja Was Julian angeht ist zwischen uns alles gut. Haben das untereinander geklärt.


----------



## fud1974 (22. April 2019)

Auch an Ostern wird die Podcast-Flagge aufrecht erhalten!

Nun ja, zumindest mit 2 Leuten der Rumpfbesatzung.. Lukas ist im Urlaub
aber die Amis (=Tobi) feiern eh nicht wirklich Ostern, und Olli braucht Abwechslung 
zur Ostern-Familien-Seligkeit und so quatschen die beiden diesmal querbeet über vermischtes der vergangenen Tage.

Diesmal hauptsächlich über diverse Assassins Creed Themen (Notre-Dame und Unity, neuer DLC für Odyssee, ein "Story Creator Mode" am Horizont?),
dann die ersten konkreteren Infos zur Playstation 5 und was daran so interessant ist und zum Schluss geht es um die Gesundheit, 
denn wir sprechen über spezielle "funktionelle Nahrungsmittel für Gamer" sowie extrem klingende Ernährungsexperimente von
einem der Entwickler des Survival-Spieles SCUM.

*PCGC Podcast 67 - Power für die Playstation, Power für die Verdauung!*


Links:

XBox Design Lab für personalisierte Controller
AC Unity gibt es für "lau" und bringt die Download Server an die Grenzen 
Termin für den neuen DLC "Fate of Atlantis" für AC Odyssee
Gerücht: Story Creator Mode geplant für Assassins Creed?
Beyond Good and Evil 2 lässt wohl noch auf sich warten
Star Wars - Jedi: Fallen Order Gameplay Enthüllung kommt im Juni
Remake des ungewöhnlichen Shooters "XIII" angekündigt
Geoff Keighley produziert die "Opening Night" der Gamescom 2019 .. und deswegen ist er so "berühmt-berüchtigt" 
Erste genauere technische Details zur Playstation 5
Noch ein tieferer Blick in die technischen Details der Playstation 5 und deren Bedeutung
Die im Podcast angesprochene Raytracing Demo von Crytek die das "vereinfachte" Raytracing implementiert das vielleicht bei der PS5 zur Anwendung kommt
Sind die "Konsolenkriege" vorbei?
Die PS4 bekommt eventuell einen günstigen "Refresh"
Gameplay Szenen vom VR-Spiel "Vader Immortal"
Funktionelle Nahrungsmittel für Gamer
SCUM Entwickler unterzieht sich folgenreichen realen Ernährungsexperimenten

Timecodes:

0:00:00 - Einstieg
0:01:11 - Was habt ihr getan: Ollis Rechner röchelt immer noch und er konnte sich nicht von "Assassins Creed 3"  lösen
0:10:40 - Was habt ihr getan: Tobi probierte "Lone Echo" mit dem Oculus Rift aus und schaute sich das letzte Update von "Star Citizen" an
0:27:30 - Hörerfeedback (u.a. über XBox Design Lab für Controller / DCP Preisverleihung )
0:33:40 - News: Assassins Creed Unity wird "verschenkt" in Gedenken an Notre-  Dame Brand    
0:44:30 - News: Assassins Creed Odyssee DLC "The Fate of Atlantis (Das Schicksal von Atlantis) " angekündigt
0:45:03 - News: Assassins Creed Odyssee: Gerücht über einen "Story Creator Mode"
0:51:50 - News: Beyond Good And Evil 2: Release verzögert sich
0:54:15 - News: Gameplay Enthüllung zu "Star Wars: Fallen Order" angekündigt 
0:54:50 - News: Remake vom "XIII" angekündigt
0:59:50 - News: Geoff Keighley produziert die "Opening Night" der Gamescom 2019
1:02:10 - News: PS5 - Specs konkretisieren sich  
1:25:10 - News: Vader Immortal : VR Spiel 
1:28:04 - News: "Nahrungsmittel für Gamer" von der Firma "Runtime"
1:33:10 - News: SCUM Entwickler unterzieht sich realen extremen Ernährungsexperimenten am eigenen Körper


----------



## suggysug (22. April 2019)

Frohe Ostern!! Statt Eier hat der Hase hier ein Podcast hinterlassen . Fleißig, fleißig! (_Ohne Witz ihr hab da eine Menge Themen reingepackt! Dafür eine 1 mit Sternchen^^ - und dem entsprechend lang fällt auch mein Kommentar aus . _)

*@Assassins Creed und Sonderfolge und Wilderrei.*
Was eine Sonderfolge angeht, so finde ich das nicht mal so verkehrt, da die Spiele viel Umfang und Tiefe bieten die man durchgehen könnte. Ich selber spiele auch wieder ein AC aktuell. nämlich Unity - ich hatte es schon vor der aktuellen Aktion (zum Release), aber meine Partnerin nicht und die hat sich das jetzt kostenlos geholt so das wir gemeinsam die Koopmissionen im Spiel angehen können und die machen mega Laune zu zweit. Trotzdem muss ich sagen wenn man Origins und Odyssey gewohnt ist, ist die Steuerung von Unity echt hakelig! Es gab schon viele Momente im Kampf wo ich mir dachte: "Das kenne ich besser" bzw ich herumgeschimpft hab weil ich im Kopf und der Ausführung schneller war als das Spiel wollte/konnte.... Was Ubisofts Wilderrei hingegen angeht, da fällt mir als Erstes die Bulleneier-Mission aus Far Cry 5 ein . Wobei war das da nicht so das sich dort die Peta in erster Linie übers Angeln aufgeregt hat und Wochen später danach über die Bulleneier-Mission? ^^ 

*@Assassins Creed und Notre-Dame*
Aber zurück zu Assassins Creed Unity, bzw die ganze Thematik um Notre-Dame. Denn es war schon rein PR-mäßig ne sehr intelligente Aktion, unteranderem auch das Spiel kostenlos anzubieten, aber auch sich öffentlich ins Gespräch zu bringen seitens der Entwicklerin beim Aufbau helfen zu wollen. Denn Spiele sind ja immer noch so ein belächeltes Thema bei vielen Menschen ("such dir ein gescheides hobby","hang zum morden","Zocker sind alle dick und stinken" usw, man kennt ja alle gängigen Vorurteile..), da ist es Balsam für die Seele das selbst ein Killerspiel wie Assassins Creed auch gutes der Welt tun könnte    -flapsig ausgedrückt. Es würde hochwertige Spiele wie AC einfach in ein anderes Licht rücken.

*@PS5 und die schnelle SSD *
Naja seit der Switch von Nintendo die auf ein Systemspeicher mit 32 GB, Transferrate: 400 MB/s setzt war ich mir sicher das die Sony und auch Xbox in eine ähnliche Kerbe einschlagen werden. 
Denn die aktuelle Playstation 4 *Pro*  hat ja nur eine normale Festplatte mit 5400 Umdrehungen was gerade bei ein ein TB Festplatte nicht gerade ein Highlight ist. Da wundert es mich umso mehr das es "Experten" gibt die sich darüber wundern das sich die Konsole in diese Richtung entwickelt. Gerade mit Blick auf 4k-*Texturen* und datenaufwendigen Spielen werden die SSDs der Playstation eine wichtige Rolle spielen! (Und da das Streamen auch in 4k immer mehr im Mittelpunkt steht wird man auch da von eine PS5 mit schneller integrierter SSD enorm profitieren. Auch gehe ich davon aus das zukünftige AAA-Spiele mit 4k Texturer der neuen Generation auch irgendwo bei 100GB-200GB sein werden - diese mit einer normalen Festplatte zu installieren wäre schon fast grausam...- anderer Seits relativiert sich der Punkt da die Internetleistung der meisten Nutzer auch grausam ist..)

*@PS5 und Raytracing *
Würde ich gar nicht so viel Beachtung schenken. Es ist wie damals 4k aktuell nur ein Werbebegriff. Den bei der Entwicklung der Pro haben sie auch die ganze Zeit von 4k gefasselt. Und danach war es hauptsächlich gestrecktes "Checkerboard" 4k, was kein vergleich ist zu echten 4k. (Aber zum werben war es natürlich ideal.) Raytracing ist aktuell selbst auf den PC in den Kinderschuhen. Ich sehe kein Grund warum es auf der PS5 den Durchbruch erzielen wird. Zu dem soll Raytracing enorm Hardware-verschlingend sein, somit auch das von einer "Definition" auszugehend ist.

*@PS5 und E3*
Nicht zur E3 nach der E3. Xbox stellt seine Konsole zur E3 vor. 
Sony wird sie abseits der E3 vorstellen. Deswegen ist es auch nicht verwunderlich das sie die Leute jetzt schon häppchenweise die Leute mit Infos füttern.
https://curved.de/news/playstation-5-sony-spricht-ueber-e3-2019-und-die-zukunft-der-spiele-644932

*@Nahrungsmittel für Gamer von der Firma Runtime*
Ich fand den Artikel seeehr unterhaltsam^^ hab da irgendwie an Shapeshakedinger von Foodspring und Co gedacht die sich meine Partnerin vor und nach den Fitnessclub reinpfeffert weil sie soooo effektiv sind (hoffentlich liest sie das hier nicht^^ sonst gibt es haue *duck*)... Da setzte ich AUCH beim zocken lieber auf eine richtige aber ausgewogene und gesunde Ernährung (ok mit zuckerhaltigen Getränken als Laster... aber niemand ist perfekt^^).
Wie ihr also daraus vernehmt, ist es so das ich den Quatsch nicht glaube. Aber wer weis vielleicht muss man es erstmal mal ausprobieren^^. Ein Chocolate Brownie Riegel für 60 Gramm soll ja "nur" 2,59€ kosten , das Next Level Meal irgentwas 29,62€ für 1650 Gramm (bzw 11 Mahlzeiten - wie "sie" es nennen) und 1,5 Liter Performance-Drink kostet 10,16€... ok ich hör auf.. wird ja immer schlimmer .

*@Scum*
Der Entwickler hat ja so viel Aufwand betrieben wie so mancher Hollywood-Schauspieler^^. Ich mein sich so zu zwingen Dinge zu essen oder auch auf Dinge zu verzichten erfordert ein hohes maß an Disziplin. Da zieh ich meinen Hut. (Wäre bestimmt ein super Testkandidat für Runtime .)

*@News*
Habt ihr früher nicht hin und wieder gemeint das kaum Themen zu belabern gibt *dunkel-erinnern*?? Das hat ein Ende!  Nene Spaß bei Seite ich mach das gern . (Wenn ich sie ohnehin lese kann ich auch diese interessanten kuriosen und spannenden Themen bei euch posten.)

*Nachtrag zum Controller - Das ist das Ding!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Lustige zu dem Controller, ist das er wie der Winter Force Spezial aussieht... weil er damals nicht erhältlich war - oder mir das so eingebildet habe. Im nachhinein hab ich ihn mir genauso auch gebaut wie es sich Xbox vorstellt^^... naja soviel zum Thema Individualität. Aber ja man kann da alles mögliche bauen, das einzige was ich damals nicht gemacht hab und ich auch bereue ist die persönliche Gravierung meines Namens, aber das hatte damals ein Aufpreis gekostet den ich nicht zahlen wollte. Aber im nachhinein gesehen wäre das schon echt cool gewesen!

_Wie immer - und ich auch nicht müde werde es zu erwähnen - (!) falls was interessantes dabei ist dann pickt es euch raus oder fasst es zusammen, ich weiß das es viel ist. Bin daher euch nicht böse wenn ihr es für die Show anpasst oder mein Kommentar auch gar nicht verwendet._


----------



## MrFob (22. April 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> *@PS5 und Raytracing *
> Würde ich gar nicht so viel Beachtung schenken. Es ist wie damals 4k aktuell nur ein Werbebegriff. Den bei der Entwicklung der Pro haben sie auch die ganze Zeit von 4k gefasselt. Und danach war es hauptsächlich gestrecktes "Checkerboard" 4k, was kein vergleich ist zu echten 4k. (Aber zum werben war es natürlich ideal.) Raytracing ist aktuell selbst auf den PC in den Kinderschuhen. Ich sehe kein Grund warum es auf der PS5 den Durchbruch erzielen wird. Zu dem soll Raytracing enorm Hardware-verschlingend sein, somit auch das von einer "Definition" auszugehend ist.



Ja, das wollte ich eigentlich auch noch anmerken und kam dann irgendwie nicht mehr dazu. Man sollte im Kopf behalten, dass selbst auf dem PC Raytracing bisher und wohl auch in naeherer Zukunft erstmal nur eine Randrolle spielen wird. Ich denke also auch, das sollte man alles nicht ueberbewerten.


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2019)

Heute mal ein knapper "Not-Podcast". Denn Zeit ist knapp aber so ohne Podcast kann auch keiner,
und so konzentrieren sich Tobi und Olli heute mal nur auf wenige Themen (diesmal wirklich!).
So wird über den überraschenden Kickstarter Erfolg "Subverse" gesprochen, eine Art "Mass Effect" Parodie, die sich primär aber eher um weibliche Besatzungsmitglieder mit eindeutigen Vorzügen dreht.
Trotzdem besteht Hoffnung dass der Titel mehr wird als nur eine digitale Fleischbeschau sondern vielleicht sogar eine recht witzige Parodie auf "Mass Effect" im Speziellen und Spiele und Spieler im Allgemeinen.
Ansonsten geht es um Crunch im "Fortnite"-Studio, und dem Gegenteil davon bei Respawn mit "Apex Legends".
Dazu noch um den geplanten Veröffentlichungstermin der PS5 und den chinesischen Spielemarkt, wo die dortige Zensur mal wieder ihren stählernen Bann-Hammer schwingt.


*PCGC Podcast 68 - Subversive Waifus*

00:00 - Einstieg
00:08:40 - Hörerbeitrag vom "suggysug"
00:16:15 - Mass Effect Erotik-Parodie "Subverse" startet auf Kickstarter durch
00:32:15 - Crunch bei Epic wegen "Fortnite" - Respawn schont sich bei "Apex Legends"
00:39:15 - Playstation 5 erscheint nicht vor April 2020
00:47:00 - China verbietet Spiele mit Blut, Leichen, Mahjong und einiges mehr
00:54:10 - Verabschiedung


----------



## suggysug (29. April 2019)

Vermutlich dies mal ohne richtiges Hörerfeedback von mir.. 
Ich hatte zwar was geschrieben aber die Katze ist über die Tastatur stolziert und hat dabei irgendwie Alt+F4 gleichzeitig getroffen als ich fast fertig war ^^. 
Kurz um: schöner Podcast gerade was auch Subverse angeht. Was Playstation 4 angeht, so stimm ich dem Olli nicht zu- denn die 4rer und auch die Pro keucht genauso wie die 3er. Hatte das alles ausführlicher geschrieben warum das so ist aber wie erwähnt ist das alles weg^^ vielleicht hol ichs aber noch nach, vielleicht aber auch nicht mal sehn.

PS: In AC Syndicate gibt es kein Koop.


----------



## fud1974 (30. April 2019)

"Die Katze ist mir über die Tastatur gelaufen"....

Du weißt, dass ich das nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen kann im nächsten Podcast, oder?


----------



## suggysug (30. April 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> "Die Katze ist mir über die Tastatur gelaufen"....
> 
> Du weißt, dass ich das nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen kann im nächsten Podcast, oder?



Ich weiß sonst hätte ich gar nichts geschrieben^^.
Btw sollte ich jetzt einiges zu Days Gone erzählen können! - Falls ihr ein Hauptthema braucht.


----------



## fud1974 (30. April 2019)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ich weiß sonst hätte ich gar nichts geschrieben^^.
> Btw sollte ich jetzt einiges zu Days Gone erzählen können! - Falls ihr ein Hauptthema braucht.



Da wir in letzter Zeit ja nicht gerade mit Hauptthemen gesegnet waren, können wir sowas immer gebrauchen, und Gäste auch (sag ich jetzt mal einfach so ohne die anderen konsultiert zu haben, aber ich denke da sind wir einer Meinung).

Für das nächste Mal ist das Hauptthema aber erstmal gesetzt, und eventuell hab ich noch ein weiteres in Petto, aber ich denke wir planen deines durchaus ein.

Klären wir intern.. mein Thema kann man auch später bringen da nicht so abhängig vom Aktualitätsgrad (da eher "Nische"), insofern kann es gut sein dass deines eher kommt als gedacht.. aber wie gesagt, bedarf der Klärung.

(GOTT was sind wir transparent...)


----------



## suggysug (30. April 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> [...]


Kein Stress ob in einer oder 2 Wochen oder 3 Wochen, es erhöht auch die Möglichkeit das ich nicht nur ein _Angespielt_ präsentiere sogar ein _Durchgespielt_. Aktuell bin ich etwa bei 35 Stunden.


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2019)

THE BOSS IS BACK!! Und so bringt Lukas mit "Katana Zero" gleich mal ein amtliches Hauptthema mit und untersucht mit Tobi und Olli die Faszination dieses blutigen Retro-Action-Plattformers.
Ferner bleibt das Team mit dem kostenlosen 1-Mann-Projekt "Himno" gleich im Retro-Platformer Bereich, taucht aber mit der Valve "Index" auch in die VR-Neuzeit ein. Dazu geht mit es - vermeintlich - frisch vermeldeten Skandalen rund um "Star Citizen" in den journalistischen Sumpf den das Forbes-Magazin gerade aufgerissen hat.


*PCGC Podcast 69 - Chillig hüpfen, Chaotisch schnetzeln*

00:00 - Einstieg
22:05 - Himno
43:25 - Hörerfeedback
47:40 - Ubisoft will Reselling von Keys unterbinden
1:06:30 - Star Citizen Forbes Artikel
1:28:50 – Valves VR Index
1:47:20 - Katana Zero


Deus Ex Bücher:
Icarus Effect und Black Light

Videos:
Morrowind Re-Review
Oblivion Re-Review
Deutscher Computerspielpreis 2019 - Supercut
Factorio - Sandstorm


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2019)

wo ich schon als "großer kritiker" (  ) erwähnt werde: ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das waschen dreckiger wäsche relevant für die entwicklung von star citizen wäre, _weil gardiner bei cig arbeitet_. das tut sein bruder erin ja auch. ich hab (mir) die frage gestellt, weshalb roberts seine demzufolge schon jahre vor unternehmensgründung bestehende _beziehung zu gardiner geheimgehalten_ hatte. das hat einfach ein geschmäckle. mindestens. 

ansonsten toller podcast. macht weiter so!


----------



## McDrake (8. Mai 2019)

Es wird meiner Meinung auch zu sehr auf diesem privaten Part rumgehackt des Forbes-Artikel. Ist ja eigentlich ihr Problem. Allerdings gehts ja eben auch darum, was für Leute sich gegenseitig das Geld auszahlen. Ein Familienbetrieb ist für sich verantwortlich und hat was erarbeitet und ist niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig. Wie hätten Aktionäre reagiert wenn er seine Frau (welche kein Studium oder Qualifikationen hätte) als Vizepräsidentin gemacht hätte? Was berechtig Gardiner zu dem hohen, und wohl gut bezahlten Job, abgesehen davon, dass sie die Frau von CR ist....was zuerst auch noch bestritten wurde. 
Dass sie es wurde hat vielleicht eben dann doch mit den psychlogischen Aspekten der Beziehung zu tun. Und wir reden hier eben NICHT über einen kleinen Familienbetrieb, sonder von einer Firma, welche 300mio eingenommen hat und an die 500 Leute beschäftigt.


----------



## fud1974 (8. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wo ich schon als "großer kritiker" (  ) erwähnt werde: ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das waschen dreckiger wäsche relevant für die entwicklung von star citizen wäre, _weil gardiner bei cig arbeitet_. das tut sein bruder erin ja auch. ich hab (mir) die frage gestellt, weshalb roberts seine demzufolge schon jahre vor unternehmensgründung bestehende _beziehung zu gardiner geheimgehalten_ hatte. das hat einfach ein geschmäckle. mindestens.



Fair enough!

Wie gesagt, wir wollen vielleicht mal was drüber machen.. und jeder der was dazu beitragen will (und zivilisiert, aber durchaus kontrovers) diskutieren kann wäre willkommen! 



> ansonsten toller podcast. macht weiter so!



Danke!  Ich denke da freuen sich auch die anderen zwei Drittel von der Stammbesatzung! 



McDrake schrieb:


> Es wird meiner Meinung auch zu sehr auf diesem privaten Part rumgehackt des Forbes-Artikel. Ist ja eigentlich ihr Problem. Allerdings gehts ja eben auch darum, was für Leute sich gegenseitig das Geld auszahlen. Ein Familienbetrieb ist für sich verantwortlich und hat was erarbeitet und ist niemandem Rechenschaft schuldig. Wie hätten Aktionäre reagiert wenn er seine Frau (welche kein Studium oder Qualifikationen hätte) als Vizepräsidentin gemacht hätte? Was berechtig Gardiner zu dem hohen, und wohl gut bezahlten Job, abgesehen davon, dass sie die Frau von CR ist....was zuerst auch noch bestritten wurde.
> Dass sie es wurde hat vielleicht eben dann doch mit den psychlogischen Aspekten der Beziehung zu tun. Und wir reden hier eben NICHT über einen kleinen Familienbetrieb, sonder von einer Firma, welche 300mio eingenommen hat und an die 500 Leute beschäftigt.



Auch hier: Fair enough! Letztlich kann man hier auch unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, gerade was das Thema angeht "was ist privat und ab wann zählt das Private zum Geschäftlichen".


----------



## Zybba (8. Mai 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wo ich schon als "großer kritiker" (  ) erwähnt werde: ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das waschen dreckiger wäsche relevant für die entwicklung von star citizen wäre, _weil gardiner bei cig arbeitet_. das tut sein bruder erin ja auch. ich hab (mir) die frage gestellt, weshalb roberts seine demzufolge schon jahre vor unternehmensgründung bestehende _beziehung zu gardiner geheimgehalten_ hatte. das hat einfach ein geschmäckle. mindestens.


Da hast du natürlich recht!
Wir lassen deine Antwort in den nächsten Podcast mit einfließen.
Da wird ja eh noch mal SC besprochen, wegen der Umfrage.



Bonkic schrieb:


> ansonsten toller podcast. macht weiter so!


Danke! Das freut uns! 

btw: Wie spricht man deinen Nick aus? Ich sage meistens "Bonkitsch".


----------



## MrFob (8. Mai 2019)

Jo, Das sind durchaus schon faire Einstellungen. Ich will das jetzt hier aber gar nicht gross in Textform beantworten um nicht noch einen SC thread hier aufzumachen. Wir werden eure Kommentare aber auf jeden Fall im naechsten Podcast mit anbringen.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> btw: Wie spricht man deinen Nick aus? Ich sage meistens "Bonkitsch".



ich hätte eher auf Bon (wie Kassenbon) und Kik (wie der Klamotten-Ramschladen) getippt


----------



## Zybba (8. Mai 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich hätte eher auf Bon (wie Kassenbon) und Kik (wie der Klamotten-Ramschladen) getippt


So sagt Olli das im Podcast auch immer.
Es klingt so, als würden wir jede Folge über ihn reden...


----------



## fud1974 (8. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> So sagt Olli das im Podcast auch immer.



Tu ich das? Ich wusste gar nicht dass ich ihn so oft zitiere... 



> Es klingt so, als würden wir jede Folge über ihn reden...



Das ist nur so, damit wir nicht die ganze Zeit über dich reden müssen, Zybba ... *FLÜCHT*


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich sage meistens "Bonkitsch".



jau! 
bin übrigens nicht vom balkan, wie hier mal irgendwer vermutet hatte.


----------



## Zybba (8. Mai 2019)

Weil ich stolz drauf bin und es auf unserem hochaktiven Twitter eh untergeht hier nochmal mein erster Versuch einer Bildeditierung mit GIMP.
Ist für die aktuelle Folge und war überraschend einfach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (8. Mai 2019)

Ich habe auch immer "Bon-kik" gesagt - sorry.
Und bevor das hier noch creepy wird, dass wir dich recht haeufig erwaehnen, Bonkic liegt auch daran, dass du oefter mal News im Forum postest, noch einige Tage bevor die PCG dazu eine News schreibt und wir diese dann im Podcast auch schonmal aufgreifen. 

@Zybba: Ich habs ja im Discord schon geschrieben, aber good job mit dem Bild! Wir erwarten dann ab jetzt ein kreatives Artwork fuer jede Folge.


----------



## Zybba (8. Mai 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und bevor das hier noch creepy wird, dass wir dich recht haeufig erwaehnen, Bonkic liegt auch daran, dass du oefter mal News im Forum postest


Stimmt.
Wir beobachten dich quasi immer. Aber so non-creepy halt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








MrFob schrieb:


> Ich habs ja im Discord schon geschrieben, aber good job mit dem Bild! Wir erwarten dann ab jetzt ein kreatives Artwork fuer jede Folge.


<3
Mach ich gerne!
Ich hab jetzt das Cover etwas angepasst und bei Soundcloud für die aktuelle Folge verwendet. Dann hat es auch einen wirklichen Nutzen.


----------



## fud1974 (8. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Wir beobachten dich quasi immer. Aber so non-creepy halt.



Ich.. weiß gar nicht, was ich jetzt dazu sagen soll... das ist wie mit Lukas und den Kindern in dieser Yoshi-Folge im Podcast.
Totally non-creepy.   

Um den ganzen jetzt mal eine heitere Note zu geben:

Hier mal der Soundtrack von "Himno" was wir besprochen haben:

https://danfarley.bandcamp.com/album/himno-ost

Und auf Spotifiy gibts den von "Katana Zero"

https://open.spotify.com/user/1i0s5...tHea9srq0jDnOAICCKV?si=toQlHUWzRLajsoUpSs2Rig


----------



## Zybba (16. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieser Episode spekulieren wir über das kommende „Assassins Creed“ und sprechen über unseren Ersteindruck zu „Ghost Recon Breakpoint“.
Neben Ubisoft widmen wir uns auch seriösen Spieleentwicklern, wie Cloud Imperium Games. Das Userfeedback zu Star Citizen wird aufgegriffen und die Forenumfrage höchstprofessionell ausgewertet.
Zum Abschluss berichtet Robert von seinen Erfahrungen mit „Days Gone“.


*PCGC Podcast 70 – Zombies pfeifen aus dem letzten Loch*

00:00 - Einstieg
23:15 – Hörerfeedback und Star Citizen Umfrage
53:05 - Assassins Creed Ragnarok
01:03:55 - Ghost Recon Breakpoint
01:15:15 - Spiele auf physischen Medien
01:25:25 - Days Gone Review







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gWK9-2pdXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e76qJGzbiI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6dl96_-ehbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## suggysug (16. Mai 2019)

Also Tobi noch mal zu deiner Frage warum Publisher Retail erhalten wollen, an sich hab ich ja eine Antwort mit der Nachfrage gegeben.
Diese muss in erster Linie nicht nur zwingend vom Endverbrauch kommen sondern kann auch vom Einzel- und Großhandelkommen. Dieser bestellt (Wie Media Markt) eine große Anzahl des Produktetes was in der Regel sicheres Geld ist.
Zwar verdienen sie in der Theorie mehr wenn sie alles selber direkt verkaufen, allerdings ist eben ein Großauftrag durchaus Lohnenswert. 
Zudem kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen ist der Handel *immer* auf der Seite des Kunden und nicht auf die der Hersteller.  Und wenn der Kunde Blu-ray will, wird der Händler dem Hersteller es zu verstehen geben.

Ein anderer Punkt ist das aus technischer Sicht der nachwievor schlechte Ausbau des Internets! Allein aus Eigeninteresse sollten sie dafür sorgen dass das Produkt auch beim Kunden ankommt und eine DVD, Blu Ray oder Modul sind eben die sicherste Methode das zutun. Klar können sie darauf verzichten, müssen aber in Kauf nehmen das es viele Menschen sich so ein Spiel nicht kaufen werden wenn die "Installation" eine zu große Hürde ist. Nicht nur in Deutschland.

Noch Fragen?? 

(Man die Antwort brannte in mir einige Tage lang, nur am Abend war ich zu sehr mit dem Kopf bei Days Gone!)

Versteh mich da bitte nicht falsch, es geht dabei in erster Linie nur um die nahe Zukunft und da gibt ich kein Grund warum Publisher darauf verzichten sollten. Vielleicht ist es in 15-20 Jahren anders aber davor seh ich dort vor allem im Konsolen Markt keinen "durchbruch".


----------



## Zybba (21. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überraschend haben Microsoft und Sony eine Kooperation angekündigt. Darüber müssen wir in Episode 71 natürlich sprechen! Zusätzlich wurde das AR Spiel „Minecraft Earth“ angekündigt.
Neben einigen anderen News sprechen wir ausführlich über Rage 2, das Lukas angespielt hat.
Außerdem startet Tobi eine kleine Verlosung!


*PCGC Podcast 71 – Neue Bäume im Central Park*

00:00 – Einstieg
17:55 - Spec Ops: The Line Verlosung
21:20 - Microsoft & Sony Kooperation
25:00 - Minecraft Earth
34:35 - Ubisoft: 3 unangekündigte AAA Games bis März
42:00 - Rage 2


Links:
Auf ein Bier Podcast 213 – Epic vs. Valve
Epic Sale – einige Spiele aus Store entfernt
Spec Ops: The Line - Videoanalyse *(SPOILER!!!)*
Skull & Bones verschoben
Rage 2 Test von Felix Schütz
Rage 2 PCGH Techniktest



*In der nächsten Folge werden wir über A Plague Tale sprechen. Das Spiel kommt hier im Forum guten Anklang gefunden zu haben. Falls jemand von euch an der Aufnahme teilnehmen will, meldet euch! 
Das gleiche gilt für eine potentielle Star Citizen Sonderfolge! Das kann aber noch dauern, da wir einen geeigneten Patch abwarten möchten.*


----------



## MrFob (21. Mai 2019)

Der Start der Verlosung verzoegert sich leider etwas, da unser neutraler Verlosungs-Bot leider gerade down ist. Sobald sie losgeht werde ich es aber hier schreiben.

(Und keine Angst, fuer diese Verlosung muesst ihr nicht dieselbe Antwort wie alle anderen hier ins Forum reinkopieren.  )


----------



## Zybba (21. Mai 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> (Und keine Angst, fuer diese Verlosung muesst ihr nicht dieselbe Antwort wie alle anderen hier ins Forum reinkopieren.  )


Wer würde denn solche unnötig verwässernden und komplizierten Methoden verwenden?!


----------



## MrFob (21. Mai 2019)

Ok, da unser lieber Bot leider nach wie vor offline ist habe ich die Sache nun selbst in die Hand genommen (wird halt eine Steinzeit Verlosung ).

*Wer also Lust hat auf einen GOG Key fuer Spec Ops: The Line, der muss einfach nur auf unserem Discord Server in den "verlosungen" channel schauen, da steht dann alles weitere. Viel Glueck!* 

Das ganze ist offen bis zum 1. Juni.

Link zu unserem Discord: Klickst du hier!


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem holprigen Start in die Folge 72 bespricht das bewährte (?) Trio Neuigkeiten über einen heiß ersehnten (?) universellen Launcher von GOG, einen kuriosen Handheld mit Kurbel, kabelloses VR und warum das wichtig werden könnte.
Im Anschluss wenden sie sich mit "A Plague Tale: Innocence" einem Kritikerliebling zu... doch überraschenderweise sind Tobi und Olli sich in der Bewertung gar nicht so einig!


*PCGC Podcast 72 - Rattig im Mittelalter*

00:00 - Einstieg
07:00 - Hörerfeedback
15:45 - THQ Nordic übernimmt Piranha Bytes
25:35 - GOG Galaxy 2.0 angekündigt
36:55 - Ocolus Quest
48:30 - Der Gameboy bekommt Konkurrenz: “Playdate”
54:55 – Review: A Plague Tale: Innocence


Links:
Dead Cells DLC: Rise of Giants
Youtube Channel Ctrl Shift Face
THQ Nordic: 2 Ankündigungen zur E3 2019
Video Oculus Quest + Rift S: Before You Buy
GOG Galaxy 2.0 Ankündigung und Videointerview dazu
A Plague Tale Test von Christian Dörre
A Plague Tale Technikvideo


----------



## MrFob (28. Mai 2019)

Das Gewinnspiel fuer den Spec Ops: The Line key laeuft uebrigens noch (siehe oben). Bisher gibt es nur 2 Teilnehmer, die Chancen einen Key abzugreifen stehen also nach wie vor sehr gut.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die E3 steht an, daher werden viele Spielethemen besprochen! CoD: MW, Death Stranding und diverse Gerüchte. Außerdem stellt Lukas Void Bastards vor und Sven berichtet von Total War: Three Kingdoms sowie Disneyland Paris.
Tobi ist auch da.


*PCGC Podcast 73 - Total Void: Three Bastards*

00:00 – Einstieg
22:45 - Death Stranding Reveal Trailer
28:05 - Hörerfeedback
31:40 - CoD: Modern Warfare Reboot
52:20 - Gerüchte zu Red Faction: Evolution, Baldurs Gate 3, Fable 4
1:00:55 - XBOX Gamepass für PC angekündigt
1:04:00 - Void Bastards
1:36:30 - Total War: Three Kingdoms


Links:
Ikonen der Spieleindustrie - Peter Molyneux
Void Bastards - Komplette Story im Video (*SPOILER!!!*)
Tobi pitcht uns seine CoD Idee


----------



## Zybba (11. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der alljährliche E3 Wahnsinn beginnt! Wir schauen auf die Neuigkeiten von EA und Microsoft, wie Gameplay zu "Star Wars: The Fallen Order", neues zur nächsten XBox-Konsole, "Halo Infinite" und (Trommelwirbel) "Cyberpunk 2077" mit Releasedatum und Keanu Reeves (ja, genau dem).
Dann werfen wir einen genaueren Blick auf das SciFi Drama "Observation" und Olli hat lebensverändernde Erkenntnisse bezüglich der WASD Tasten.


*PCGC Podcast  74 - E3 Teil 1: Erleuchtungen, Exclusives und Extraterrestrisches*

00:00 - Einstieg
19:25 - Hörerfeedback
21:30 - Google Stadia Details und unterstützte Spiele
39:50 - Baldurs Gate 3
44:25 - Zukunftspläne für Destiny 2
49:45 - EA Play
1:01:06 - Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order
1:19:35 - Microsoft Media Briefing u.a. mit Cyberpunk 2077
1:45:55 - Project Scarlett, Elite Controller, Gamepass für PC
1:54:05 – Review: Observation


Links:
”I've somehow been WASDing wrong my whole life”
How Dead Cells Secretly Stops You From Dying
Raising Kratos
Baldurs Gate Entwicklervideotagebuch #1
Angekündigte EA Originals Indies


*Ich habe jetzt wegen des Mehraufwands doch nicht für alle erwähnten Spiele Links eingestellt. Ihr findet die Namen ja im Ticker und bei Bedarf sicher problemlos alle weiteren Infos.*


----------



## MrFob (11. Juni 2019)

Mich wuerde wirklich mal interessieren, ob da draussen noch jemand die WASD Tasten so wie Olli nutzt. Falls ja, meldet euch.


----------



## Zybba (13. Juni 2019)

*Der Aufruf kommt leider etwas kurzfristig, aber falls jemand an der nächsten Aufnahme teilnehmen möchte, bitte melden!*
Es geht weiterhin um die E3.
EA Play und Microsoft haben wir in der letzten Folge abgehandelt. Jetzt folgen noch die anderen PKs.
Aufnahme ist am 13.06., abends.




MrFob schrieb:


> Mich wuerde wirklich mal interessieren, ob da draussen noch jemand die WASD Tasten so wie Olli nutzt. Falls ja, meldet euch.


Anscheinend gibts hier keinen...


----------



## Zybba (20. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Woche besprechen Tobi und Lukas die verbleibenden Pressekonferenzen der E3. Ausführlich sprechen wir über Ubisoft, Bethesda, Devolver und die PC Gaming Show. Square Enix findet etwas Beachtung, der Nintendo Direct konnten wir aber einfach nicht standhalten.
Wo sind die treuen Nintendofans, wenn man sie mal braucht?!


*PCGC Podcast 75 - E3 Teil 2: Extrem ernüchternde Erfahrungen*

00:00 - Einstieg
08:55 - Hörerfeedback
14:50 - Ubisoft PK
57:40 - Bethesda PK
1:31:05 - Devolver Digital
1:41:20 - PC Gaming Show
2:18:35 - Square Enix
2:37:15 - Nintendo Direct
2:42:05 - E3 Fazit?


Links:
Youtube Channel Corridor Crew
Assassins Creed Story Creator Mode
Epic Games Store Gratisspiele
Control Vorschau +  Gamplay Video
Star Citizens Bartender Video
Nintendo Podcast zur E3 2019
"Artifact" auf Twitch


----------



## Zybba (25. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Sommerloch nach der E3 hat den Podcast eingeholt, und so begeben sich Lukas und Olli auf "Gala" Niveau in den News und besprechen die letzten Peinlichkeiten von Randy Pitchford (Gearbox). Zusätzlich widmen wir uns Amazons "versteckte" Entlassungen während der E3 und EAs interessante Auslegung des allseits beliebten Begriffes "Lootbox".
Als Hauptthema sprechen wir dann über Devolvers neuesten Action-Streich "My Friend Pedro" und warum wir uns den Lobgesängen nicht so anschließen mögen.


*PCGC Podcast 76 - Eine bemühte Banane*

00:00- Einstieg
21:45 - Hörerfeedback
24:14 - EA bezeichnet Lootboxen als "Überraschungsmechaniken"
31:55 - Randy Pitchford wird Veruntreuung vorgeworfen
47:05 - Amazon Games entlässt während der E3 dutzende Entwickler
54:45 - Review: My Friend Pedro


----------



## Batze (25. Juni 2019)

Schöner Podcast.
Allerdings, m.M.n. habt ihr beim Thema Lootboxen was ganz entscheidenes vergessen. EA ist nicht alleine daran Schuld. Mit Hauptverursacher des Problems dazu sind immer noch die/wir Gamer selbst. 

Eventuell könntet ihr euch das Thema nach Eurem Urlaub mal näher annehmen.

Desweiteren, schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Zybba (1. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Podcast-Göttern sei gedankt, die volle Besetzung ist wieder am Start! Wir sprechen über die mittlerweile erlaubte NS-Symbolik in "Wolfenstein Youngblood" und den Vorwurf, dass freie QA-Mitarbeiter bei Treyarch stark benachteiligt werden. National beschäftigt uns die überraschende Kehrtwende bei der eigentlich schon beschlossenen Games-Förderung in Deutschland und ein etwas  überambitioniert wirkendes Multiplayer Projekt auf Kickstarter. Zum Abschluss sprechen wir über die mutige Preisgestaltung bei Google Stadia.

*PCGC Podcast 77 - RAW: Fürther Größenwahn?*

00:00 - Einstieg
27:40 - Steam Summer Sale: Bedeutung heute und Ärger mit dem Meta-Game
41:30 - Hörerfeedback
58:00 - Wolfenstein Youngblood erscheint uncut
1:09:50 - Treyarch: QA Mitarbeiter werden als Menschen zweiter Klasse behandelt?
1:35:35 - Beschlossene deutsche Spieleförderung kippt
1:47:15 - RAW: Kickstarter Projekt aus Deutschland wirft Fragen auf
2:00:25 - Google Stadia: Wenig Interesse in der EU



Links:
NBA2K Werbung
Polens Ministerpräsident schenkte Obama The Witcher 2





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IAv06TjSdCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juli 2019)

Die Folge diese Woche fällt aus, da thementechnisch einfach nicht viel los war.


----------



## Zybba (15. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Folge 78 ist endlich da! Und das mit voller Besetzung was Lukas gleich zu einer enthusiastischen Begrüßung motiviert!
Mit Tobi und Olli redet er diese Woche über die Nintendo Switch Lite, Merkwürdigkeiten beim Key-Dealer G2A, einer Starcraft 2 KI  und Amazons etwas rätselhafter Ankündigung eines Herr der Ringe – MMOs.


*PCGC Podcast 78 - Volle Transpirierung*

00:00 - Einstieg
35:50 - Hörerfeedback
44:05 - Entwickler gegen G2A
59:50 - Nintendo Switch Light
1:13:15 - Starcraft II Ki in ranked Matches
1:18:05 - Amazon entwickelt Herr der Ringe MMO
1:25:35 - Steam Labs
1:28:55 - Verabschiedung mit genialem Marketing



Links:
E3 2019 Dub
Staplerfahrer Klaus
Tobis Vergleichsbilder: New York vs The Division


----------



## Zybba (24. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen zum Podcast mit einem der Typen, die die erfolgreichste Mass Effect 3 Mod gemacht haben!
Da Olli schon auf dem Weg in den Urlaub ist  unterhalten sich Lukas und Tobi über allerlei Themenfremdes, wie Serien und Mods. Gegen Ende besinnen sie sich doch noch und kehren zurück zum PCGC Themenklassiker: Ubisoft.


*PCGC Podcast 79 – Ein Sommer voller Ubisoft*

00:00 - Einstieg
03:00 – DayZ und Mods generell
25:15 - CoD: Modern Warfare MP Gameplay
33:35 - The Witcher Netflix Trailer und Serien generell
45:20 - Nintendo Switch Überarbeitung Nachtrag
46:45 - RAW Kickstarter Kampagne eingestellt
52:00 - Factorio Entwickler beantragt G2A Entschädigung
57:00 - UPLAY+ Spieleliste
59:30 - Google Stadia Preisgestaltung
1:05:05 - Ubisoft: Quartalsbericht,  The Division 2 Erfolg und möglicher Singleplayerableger
1:19:15 - Warhammer Serie Eisenhorn




Links:
Spacedock Video zur Mondlandung
Black Mesa (Half-Life 1 Remake)
Tobis Mass Effect Mod Mehem


Warhammer 40.000
Lore: Luetin09
Lore: Arch Warhammer
Fanfilm: Astartes


----------



## MrFob (24. Juli 2019)

Ok, gleich mal zwei Korrekturen:
- Die ME3 mod, die der Zybba da so einwandfrei im Klappentext bewirbt ist wie ich dann vorhin beim Link organisieren gesehen habe leider nur noch auf Platz 2, Awwwwww. (Aber auf Platz 1 ist das Toolset, also stimmt der Satz technisch gesehen noch. )
- The Expanse season 4 started am 13. *Dez*ember und *nicht* im *Sept*ember, wie von mir behauptet. Am Wochenende kam auch noch ein Trailer dafuer raus:


----------



## MrFob (30. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Episode 80 sprechen Nils, Julian, Sven und Lukas über Rainbow Six Siege. Der letzte Podcast zu diesem Thema erschien vor knapp einem Jahr. Höchste Zeit, die bisherigen Entwicklungen zu diskutieren. Wagt einen Spawn Peek, falls ihr euch traut!

*PCGC Podcast 80 - Stupid sexy Warden*


00:00 – Einstieg
06:20 - Y3S3: OPERATION GRIM SKY
23:15 - Geplante Optische Anpassungen und deren Absage
28:10 - Y3S4: OPERATION WIND BASTION
48:05 - Y4S1: OPERATION BURNT HORIZON
1:14:15 - Neue Features
1:21:30 - Y4S2: OPERATION PHANTOM SIGHT
1:40:20 - Seasonal Events
1:52:35 - Zukunftspläne
1:56:05 - Matchmaking, Newcomer Modus, Kommunikation


Links:
Rainbow Podcast Nr.1 - Die Basics
Stupid sexy Flanders

Neue Features
Starter Edition abgeschafft, DLC Operator Preisreduzierung
MMR Rollback
Reverse Friendly Fire

Seasonal Events
Mad House
Rainbow is Magic!
Showdown


----------



## Zybba (7. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lukas, Tobi und Olli haben sich wieder zusammengefunden und schaffen es erneut, sich ganz ohne Hauptthema gnadenlos zu verquatschen: Es geht u.a. um einen kontroversen Artikel eines "Ghost Recon Wildlands" Story-Verantwortlichen und eine kuriose Konsole deren noch kuriosere Spiele Fördermittel aus Bayern bekommen. Zusätzlich werden die Vorschau zu "The Outer Worlds" und die gemischten Reaktionen darauf sowie der E3 Leak von über 2000 Adressdaten von  Journalisten thematisiert. Um diesen Ninja gehts auch noch.


*PCGC Podcast 81 - Pong: Innovation aus Bayern*

00:00 – Laaanger Einstieg
42:10 – Hörerfeedback
1:06:30 - Cyberpunk 2077 auf Gamescom anspielbar
1:10:50 - Ghost Recon Wildlands Autor unzufrieden mit Berichterstattung
1:18:30 - Bayern finanziert Pong Remake
1:33:40 - The Outer Worlds Vorschau
1:40:35 - E3 leakt Daten von Journalisten
1.48:15 - No Man’s Sky: Beyond Release Datum
1:50:40 - Streamer Ninja wechselt von Twitch zu Mixer


Links:
Kamvas Pro 16 Pen Display
Anno: Mutationem


----------



## Zybba (12. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum schmuggelt Hideo Kojima ein Bridge Baby? Dieser Frage und dem Gerücht, dass Death Stranding nicht mehr PS exklusiv ist, gehen Tobi und Lukas auf den Grund. Außerdem geht es um das kommende Modern Warfare sowie Caliber.
Zusätzlich teilt Lukas seinen Ersteindruck zu Age of Wonders: Planetfall.


*PCGC Podcast 82 - Laserdinos*

00:00 - Einstieg + Gewinnspiel
02:55 - Hörerfeedback
12:35 - CoD: Modern Warfare dedicated Servers und Crossplay
18:20 - Death Stranding dochg kein PS Exclusive und Kojimas Flughafenkontrolle
25:15 - Wargamings Shooter Caliber
29:50 - Age of Wonders: Planetfall


Links:
aktuelle Epic Store Gratisspiele


----------



## Zybba (13. August 2019)

Hier noch ein paar aktuellere Videos zum thematisierten CoD: Modern Warfare.


*Sie sind aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen!*
Das erste ist vom offiziellen Infinity Ward Kanal. Konsolengamplay, angeblich  mit Unverwundbarkeitscheat gegen Bots. Man sieht aber recht viele Elemente vom regulären MP Modus.
Die beiden letzten gehen ein bisschen auf diverse Features ein, sind aber von Activision als Werbung gekauft. Also gibt es dort keine kritische Stimme.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_n7S-ooJyP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.








__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_TJ_j9rkC0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I_PMMxI2aFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (21. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Gamescom steht vor der Tür! Das bedeutet mehr News zu Spielen. Die diskutiert Gast Daniel mit der Stammbesetzung. So geht es zum Beispiel über das kommende Need for Speed und Saints Row.
Als Hauptmenu gibt es einen Weltraum-Shooter mit Western-Vibes. Rebel Galaxy Outlaw, serviert von Olli und Tobi.


*PCGC Podcast 83 – Den Skelettkönig im Schlafzimmer umnieten*

00:00 - Einstieg
29:40 - Gewinnspiel
31:55 - Death Stranding für PC und 1 Probemonat Uplay gratis
35:40 – Hörerfeedback
41:55 - Need for Speed: Heat
50:30 - Destiny 2 Steam Releasetermin
52:15 - Dying Light 2 Gameplay
54:00 - Saints Row 5 angekündigt
1:00:20 - THQ Nordic kauft Gunfire Games + Milestone
1:08:55 - Aus Factor 5 wird Epic Games Cologne
1:16:25 - Leader Producer von Anthem und Dragon Age 4 verlassen Bioware
1:30:30 - Cliffy B ist back!
1:35:20 - Rebel Galaxy Outlaw Review



Links:
The International 2019 Prize Pool
Epic Store bekommt Cloud Saves
Rainbow Six: Siege – Operation Ember Rise
Rebel Galaxy Outlaw Test von Matti Sandqvist


----------



## MrFob (21. August 2019)

Zwei kurze Korrekturen:
1) Hab mich mal versprochen, der Autor bei BioWare heisst Patrick Weekes, nicht Peter Weekes. (Ja, ich weiss, steinigt mich ).

2) Die Sprecherin der Protagonistin in Rebel Galaxy Outlaw, Lani Minella,  spricht nicht Liara's Mutter in ME3 sonder natuerlich die einzige weibliche Kroganerin Eve. Die gute Frau spricht eh anscheinend zig Rollen in allen moeglichen Spielen und das schon seit Ewigkeiten (unter anderem spricht sie schon seit dem ersten Diablo von 1996 die Hexe Adria).
Fand es sehr interessant durch ihre IMDB Seite zu stoebern:
https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0591115/?ref_=tt_cl_t2


----------



## Zybba (21. August 2019)

Unverzeihbare Fehler!
Ansonsten hätten wir sie wie auch sonst einfach unter den Tisch gekehrt.

Aber wo wir schon bei Geständnissen sind...
Anscheinend ist dieses Interview bezüglich Death Stranding für PC von 2015.
Der dumme Artikel wird nur automatisiert wieder geupdated, so dass er immer aktuell aussieht.


----------



## Zybba (28. August 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Folge 84 sprechen wir natürlich über die Gamescom!
Olli, Tobi und Lukas geben ihre Meinung zu der Opening Night Live ab. Dazu gibt es wie gewohnt eine gemischte Tüte News.


*PCGC Podcast 84 - Brofisting und Strullern*

00:00 - Einstieg
12:05 - Halos Creative Director verlässt 343 Industries
14:55 - Sony übernimmt Insomniac Games
17:20 - BlueByte wird zu Ubisoft Düsseldorf/Mainz
22:15 - Metro 2033 Verfilmung geplant
29:05 - Gamescom Opening Night Live + Death Stranding
1:02:00 - diverse Spiele

Links:
Skywind Gameplay Trailer
Skyblivion Trailer
Rebel Galaxy Outlaw Ship Painting Tool Video
Star Renegades
Chernobylite
Comanche
Kommender Cyberpunk 2077 Stream


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche war eigentlich recht wenig los in der Gaming Welt. Da kamen die Gamplayvideos zu Dying Light 2 und Cyberpunk 2077 genau richtig! Tobi und Lukas tauschen sich ausführlich darüber aus.
Dazu gibt es noch den meistgekürzten Hörerbrief.


*PCGC Podcast 85 - Cyberpunk 2077: Deep Dive Deconstruction*

00:00 - Einstieg
06:15 - Hörerfeedback
33:10 - Telltalle Relaunch
41:00 - Dying Light 2 Gameplay
01:00:40 - Cyberpunk 2077 Deep Dive und IGN Faktenliste
1:38:00 - Diverses und Verabschiedung



Links:
Discord Go Live FAQ
Angebliches Vorbild für das Stormtrooper Design
Assassin‘s Creed Parcour Video
Diskussion um Star Citizen Walfütterung
Logitech G Flight Simulator Aircraft Switch Panel
Daniels Impression vom Switch Panel
Cyberpunk Deep Dive VOD mit anschließendem QA Panel
Control Test von Lukas Schmid
Cyberpunk 2077 Deep Dive in chronologischer Reihenfolge


Gaming und Nerd Merch
Musterbrand
Designs by Humans
Redbubble
Patch Nation
Displate


----------



## Zybba (6. September 2019)

Ich hab übrigens noch verzweifelt nach der erwähnten Auf ein Bier Folge zu den nachempfundenen F16 Cockpits gesucht.
Leider erfolglos. 
Anscheinend war das doch in einem anderen Format, aber auch da hatte ich kein Glück.


----------



## Zybba (8. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche ist Robert zu Gast und schießt uns eine geballte Ladung Nintendo ins Gesicht. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Dazu spekulieren er, Olli und Lukas über den angekündigten Cyberpunk 2077 Multiplayer und ein mögliches Splinter Cell VR.
Obendrein gibt es noch ein Review zu Children of Morta.


*PCGC Podcast 86 - Children of Nintendo*

00:00 - Einstieg
30:45 - Hörerfeedback
36:10 - Cyberpunk 2077 MP angekündigt und Präsentation bei der Zürich Game Show
48:25 - Gerücht: Splinter Cell VR in Arbeit
53:00 - Nintendo Direct vom 05.09.
58:50 - Luigi’s Mansion 3
01:04:40 – diverse Portierungen
1:08:20 - Super Smash Bros.
1:15:25 - Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
1:18:45 - Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
1:31:20 - Pokemon Schwert und Schild
1:35:30 - The Outer Worlds und Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition
1:40:05 - Roberts Gamescom Erfahrung und seine Top Switch Titel
1:52:50 -Children of Morta Review



Children of Morta
Imgur Gallery *(enthält Spoiler!)*
alle Cutscenes im Video



*Mit Metro: Exodus haben wir uns übrigens vertan, das ist weiterhin nicht verfügbar bei Steam.*


----------



## Zybba (15. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hörerbriefschreiber Daniel tritt aus dem Schatten und erklärt uns, was ihm an Control gefällt.
Außerdem besprechen wir einige neue Trailer und teilen unsere Eindrücke. Dazu diskutieren wir in Bezug auf die kommende Konsolengeneration „always on“ und was das eigentlich genau bedeuten soll.


*PCGC Podcast 87 - Kontrolliert immer always on*

00:00 - Einstieg
26:30 - System Shock 3 - Pre Alpha Gameplay Teaser
35:15 - Project Resistance Teaser
41:55 - Civilization VI: Red Death
47:15 - Gamestop weiter auf Abwärtskurs
58:40 - Nächste Konsolengeneration erfordert angeblich always on
1:07:20- Control Review


Links:
Project Resistance Gamplay (lag uns zur Aufnahme noch nicht vor)
Control Test von Lukas Schmid
Limited Run Games
Strictly Limited Games


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tobi, Olli und Lukas sprechen über Remedy und ob sich der Control Pakt mit Epic für sie wohl ausgezahlt hat. Dazu besprechen wir die überarbeiteten Versionen von Steam und GOG.
Danach geht es ausführlich um die gemischt aufgenommene Modern Warfare PC Beta und den ungeschliffenen Rohdiamanten Greedfall.


*PCGC Podcast 88 - Von Kriegstreibern und Friedensstiftern*

00:00 - Einstieg
12:55 - Hörerfeedback
25:50 - Arkham Serie + Lego Batman gratis bei Epic
29:30 - Epic finanzierte Control teilweise vor
39:30 - Neue Steam Bibliothek Beta und möglicher Weiterverkauf von Spielen
46:40 - Summerfall Studios
54:15 - CoD MW Multiplayer Beta
1:19:35 -  Greedfall


Links:
Auf ein Bier Podcast 222 – Devolver Digital
The Last of Us 2: Release Date Leak
Greedfall Test von Maci Naeem Cheema


----------



## Zybba (1. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche sprechen wir über die neuen Trailer zu The Last of Us, Star Wars und Medal of Honor. Da letzteres ein VR Spiel wird, sprechen wir in dem Kontext über einige Innovation auf dem VR Markt.
Olli hat mit Shadow Ghost ebenfalls ein Hardwarethema. Außerdem berichtet er von seinen Erfahrungen mit der Ghost Recon: Breakpoint Beta. Hörerfeedback gibt es auch, mehr als je zuvor! 


*PCGC Podcast 89 - Zweierlei Ghosts*

00:00 - Einstieg
22:20 - Hörerfeedback
44:05 - The Last of Us Part II Trailer und neue Details zum Spiel
56:45 - Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order Trailer
1:07:40 - Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond Trailer
1:18:30 - Qculus Quest - Connect 6  Trailer
1:24:35 - AgileVR
1:28:00 - Shadow Ghost

Links:
Underbelly
Das Klo


*Da wir diese Episode vergessen haben, es erneut zu erwähnen:
Auf unserem Discord wird bis zum 05.10. Hotline Miami 2 verlost.*


----------



## Zybba (9. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Episode 90 bietet euch zwei Spiele in Comicoptik: Olli hat Neo Cab gespielt, Lukas Warsaw.
Beide erzählen von ihren Eindrücken.
Dazu thematisieren wir natürlich das bereits kurz bevorstehende Release von Read Dead Redemption 2 für den PC.


*PCGC Podcast 90 - Von Los Ojos bis Warschau*

00:00 - Einstieg
37:20 - Hörerfeedback
52:35 - Read Dead Redemption 2 für PC
1:01:05 - Shawn Layden verlässt Sony
1:09:00 - Neo Cab
1:31:55 - Warsaw


Links:
Playstation Now Trailer
MtG: Arena Promo Codes


----------



## Zybba (16. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Woche geht es um – wie sollte es anders sein – Blizzards Shitstorm rund um die Hong Kong Protestbewegung.
Nachdem letztes Jahr Diablo: Immortal angekündigt wurde, soll die Blizzcon dieses Jahr anscheinend noch kontroverser diskutiert werden. Außerdem gibt es weitere News, unter anderem zu der PS5 Hardware und Steams neuem Feature „Remote Play Together“.


*PCGC Podcast 91 - Blizzard: Reissturm statt Eissturm*

00:00 - Einstieg
12:45 - Hörerfeedback
20:40 - Blizzards China Shitstorm
43:50 - Ubisoft plant TV Umsetzungen
49:10 - Steams “Remote Play Together”
54:05 - Atari VCS vor dem Aus?
57:20 – Sony: PS5 Hardware Details und Entlassungen



Links:
Hong Kong Proteste und der Umgang von Unternehmen damit
Übersetzter Tweet von Blizzard China
Blizzard Boycott Aufruf in dessen Livestream
Gods Unchained Entwickler bietet Ausgleichszahlungen an
Riot äußert sich zu ihrer Politik genau wie Fortnites Tim Sweeny
ESL gibt interne Vorgaben an Mitarbeiter

PS5 Hardware
PS Blog Beitrag
Details zur Hardware


----------



## Zybba (21. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli hat sich getraut und ein Early Access Spiel gekauft - Chernobylite! Leider fällt sein Ersteindruck nicht gut aus.
Zusätzlich bespricht er mit Lukas die News: Blizzards andauernden Shitstorm und Riots Neuankündigungen.


*PCGC Podcast 92 – Verstrahlt, verbuggt, verworren*

00:00 - Einstieg
15:30 - Blizzards Hong Kong Shitstorm hält weiter an
24:00 - Chorus
26:55 - Riot Games kündigt einige neue Spiele an
31:10 - Flight Simulator 2020 Detailgrad
42:50 - Chernobylite (Early Access)


Links:
Horizon Chase Turbo

Blizzard
HS College Spieler nach Boycottaufruf gebannt
Congressmitglieder schreiben Bobby Kotick
Blizzard bannt bei Twitch angeblich nur Spam
OW Launch Event im Nintendo World Store abgesagt
WoW Jubiläum in Taiwan ebenfalls abgesagt


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich spiele aktuell eine neue XCOM 2 Kampagne.
Dafür habe ich viele unserer Discord User in die Truppen integriert.
Sie haben ihren Charakter über mich im internen Stream selbst zusammengestellt.

Hätte jemand von euch Lust, auch noch teilzunehmen?
Bald brauche ich dank meiner hervorragenden Führungskünste Nachschub... 

Entweder könnt ihr die oben beschriebene Variante wählen oder ihr habt selbst XCOM und exportiert mir euren Charakter aus dem Spiel und schickt mir die Datei.
Weitere Teilnehmer würden mich freuen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach den Missionen gibts dann immer kleine Updates in Form von Bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (27. Oktober 2019)

Anscheinend findet sich keiner? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (30. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum haben Ubisoft und Naughty Dog ihre kommenden Releases verzögert? Dieser Frage und einigen anderen Themen gehen wir auf den Grund.
Danach bashen wir zu Recht Fallout76 und dessen neues Abomodell. Als positiven Gegenentwurf präsentieren Robert und Tobi The Outer Worlds!


*PCGC Podcast 93 - Wirtschaftskrise im Weltall*

00:00 - Einstieg
15:50 - Hörerfeedback
21:40 - Ubisoft verschiebt kommende Releases
29:35 - The Last of Us 2 ebenfalls verschoben
32:35 - Command & Conquer Remaster
38:55 - Everspace 2 Kickstarter Kampagne verlangsamt
44:05 - Steamer Shroud wechselt zu Mixer
45:30 - Fallout 76 bekommt Abodienst - Fallout 1st
56:40 - The Outer Worlds


Links:
Ghost of Tsushima Verschiebung

Everspace 2
Kickstarter Kampagne
Gameswirtschaft Artikel zur Kampagne
Entwicklerstream bei RocketbeansTV
Rockfish reagiert humorvoll auf Kritik an Lens Flares

Fallout 76
Fallot 1st Bugs
User sichert sich auf Bethesdas Kosten Fallout 1st Domain

The Outer Worlds
Test von Felix Schütz
The Outer Worlds Screenshots von Robert


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich spiele aktuell eine neue XCOM 2 Kampagne.
> Dafür habe ich viele unserer Discord User in die Truppen integriert.
> ..............................


Frag doch mal Peter B., also den ehemaligen Redi hier, wenn du keine Mitspieler findest. Soweit ich weiß ist er ein Mega XCOM Fan.


----------



## Zybba (30. Oktober 2019)

Danke, ist ein guter Tipp! Aber der ist halt sehr beschäftigt.

Außerdem suche ich auch keine Mitspieler, war evtl. unklar ausgedrückt.
Ich suche Leute, die mir im Charaktereditor einen Soldaten erstellen. Am besten natürlich mit ihrem Usernamen. Dann ists interessanter!


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2019)

Okey, da habe ich keine Ahnung wie das da läuft. Wusste eben nur das Peter eben Großer Fan von XCOM 2 ist, deshalb kam mir so der Gedanke.


----------



## Zybba (5. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses mal sprechen wir ausführlich über die Blizzcon 2019 und die dort angekündigten Spiele.
Nachdem zumindest teilweise das Death Stranding Embargo gefallen ist, haben wir uns durch Reviews außerdem einen besseren Eindruck zum Spiel verschafft.


*PCGC Podcast 94 - Hideo! Hong Kong!! Höllenhorden!!!*

00:00 - Einstieg (u.a. mit Star Citzen und RDR1)
49:20 - Death Stranding Reviews
1:11:00 - Blizzcon Opening Ceremony
1:21:02 - Diablo IV
1:38:10 - WoW: Shadowlands
1:40:35 - Hearthstone: Descent of Dragons
1:43:26 - Overwatch 2
1:56:25 - Blizzcon Fazit


Links:
Auf ein Bier - Qualität im Spielejournalismus + Grimme Game Podcasts
Talk to Transformer
Infos zur „Pofalla-Wende“

Blizzcon
Opening Ceremony Video
PC Gamer Interview mit J. Allen Brack
Diablo IV Blizzcon Stream


----------



## Zybba (11. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Folge besprechen wir den erfolgreichen Abschluss der Everspace 2 Kickstarter Kampagne. Auch Ubisofts angebliche Neuausrichtung und die Partnerschaft von Valve und EA werden behandelt.
Dazu gibt es andere News sowie Hörerfeedback, unter anderem zu Death Stranding.


*PCGC Podcast 95 - Podcastpourri*

00:00 - Einstieg
36:35 - Hörerfeedback
51:15 - Everspace 2 Kickstarter erfolgreich
58:55 - Ubisoft ändert angeblich Releasepolitik
1:02:50 - China schränkt Spielzeiten ein
1:11:40 - Hermen Hulst ist neuer Chef der World Wide Studios
1:20:40 - Plant Valve einen Cloud Gaming Dienst?
1:30:30 - Valve schließt Partnerschaft mit EA


Links:
N7 Day - Hulk Krogan
Epic Games Store Gratisspiele bis 14.11.
Phoenix Point Release Datum
Dota 2 TI8 – Gabens Auftritt
Sony will sich mit PS5 mehr auf AAA konzentrieren

Wie versprochen hier noch das XCOM Bild, das wir in der Folge bewundert hatten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (20. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben anderen News sprechen wir über die X019, völlig neutral bleiben wir dabei natürlich nicht!
Danach berichtet Tobi begeistert von Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order. Außerdem legt er uns seinen Fünfjahresplan für das Konsumieren diverser Star Wars Werke vor!


*PCGC Podcast 96 - Jedi: Fallen Order - Krieg mit Sternchen*

00:00 - Einstieg
18:55 - Hörerfeedback
23:05 - Rune 2 Entwickler direkt nach Release geschlossen
27:50 - Naughty Dog arbeitet an noch geheimen Mutiplayer Spiel
30:35 - Anthem wird angeblich massiv überarbeitet
36:35 - X019
1:24:50 - Star Wars: Jedi Fallen Order


Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order
Intro Lied
Test von Matthias Dammes


----------



## Zybba (27. November 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Ausgabe steht ganz im Zeichen von Star Citizen! Tobi, Daniel und Lukas sprechen über die fantastische CitizenCon 2949. Stay Alpha!


*PCGC Podcast 97 – Citizen Con formaggio*

00:00 - Einstieg
13:30 – Hörerfeedback
21:30 - PCGames auf Twitch: Electric Boogaloo
24:20 - Detroit: Become Human Releasetermin
26:45 - Half-Life: Alyx
36:10 - CitizenCon 2949

Links:
PCGC Podcast 26 - Detroit: Become Human
Star Citizen Feature Zeitplan


----------



## MrFob (27. November 2019)

Stay Alpha!


----------



## Zybba (27. November 2019)

War das nicht der Leitspruch? ^^


----------



## Free23 (29. November 2019)

-> Alpha!


----------



## Stirrling (29. November 2019)

ALPHA


----------



## Zybba (3. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen zu dritt über einige hochbrisante News aus der Spielewelt. Außerdem bringt Lukas ein Review zum atmosphärischen Black Future ’88. 


*PCGC Podcast 98 - Asiaasylanten in der Schwarzen Zukunft*

00:00 - Einstieg
31:25 - Facebook kauft Beat Saber Entwickler
34:55 - Xbox Scarlett wird VR nicht unterstützen
45:50 - Codemasters übernimmt Sligthly Mad Studios
49:00 - Battleborn Server werden abgeschaltet
52:50 - Gerücht: Tony Hawk‘s Spiele in Arbeit?
1:01:20 - Black Future ‘88
1:44:45 - Verabschiedung


Links:
Jedi: Fallen Order - Making Of
Playstation 5 Devkit Design
Play4 Podcast zu Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater Reihe
PC Gaming Wiki


Black Future ‘88
Don Bellenger - SoundCloud

Interview:



Spoiler



1 .I saw you had people do the cinematics for you. Did you do everything else on your own or where any other persons involved in the development process?
I worked with a few other artists for in-game assets, most notably @thomaslean, @adriensoret and @_sneb_, but I did a lot of... everything else.

2. I really love the games aesthetics. Are there any mentionable creative influences on your work?
I think in terms of influences, I really look outside of games. I'm really into concert lighting and goth concerts and fog machines as well as cinematic uses of fog, like the original Blade Runner and Running Man films.

3. How satisfied are you with the first player/media reactions on your final release?
As for satisfaction, I'm actually entirely ignorant, I put so much work and effort into this project that I'm not really going to be looking at scores or reviews for a long time. I honestly have no idea how it's going.

4. Are there any plans to release the game for Xbox or PS4?
I'd like to bring it to xbox + ps4 eventually, but there's currently nothing in the pipe for that. I think an xbox port would be easiest, and if somebody wants to send me a devkit I'll start doing it right away. 

5. Do you already have future plans for the game?
There's some future plans for this game, and I'm also working on a new and unrelated project.



1 . Hast du außer den Videos alles andere selbst gemacht oder waren weitere Personen an der Entwicklung beteiligt?
Ich habe mit ein paar anderen an ingame Assets gearbeitet, vor allem @thomaslean, @adriensoret und @_sneb. Aber ich habe in allen anderen Bereichen viel selbst gemacht.

2. Ich liebe die Ästhetik des Spiels. Gibt es kreative Werke, die besonderen Einfluss auf deine Arbeit haben?
Ich denke, ich lasse mich eher von anderen Medien als Spielen beeinflussen. Besonders mag ich Konzert Beleuchtung, Gothic Konzerte und Nebelmaschinen. Außerdem den filmischen Einsatz von Nebel, wie in Running Man oder dem ursprünglichen Blade Runner.

3. Wie zufrieden bist du mit den ersten Reaktionen von Spielern und Medien auf das finale Release?
In Sachen Befriedigung bin ich tatsächlich komplett ignorant. Ich habe so viel Arbeit und Aufwand in dieses Projekt gesteckt, dass ich für lange Zeit nicht wirklich auf Wertungen oder Reviews schauen werde. I weiß wirklich nicht, wie es läuft.

4. Gibt es Pläne, das Spiel für Xbox oder PS4 zu bringen?
Ich würde es später gerne für Xbox und PS4 bringen, aber aktuell ist das nicht in Arbeit. Ich glaube ein Xbox Port wäre das einfachste. Falls mir jemand ein ein Devkit senden möchte, fange ich direkt damit an.

5. Hast du bereits Zukunftspläne für das Spiel?
Ich habe bereits ein paar Pläne und arbeite außerdem an einem neuen anderen Projekt.



*Ich hatte übrigens vergessen explizit zu sagen, dass es Black Future ’88 auch für die Switch gibt.*


----------



## fud1974 (11. Dezember 2019)

In der letzten zweistelligen (!!) Episode haben wir einige News abzuarbeiten. 

Es gab diverse überraschende Neuankündigungen. Anschließend sprechen wir über Google Stadia und Phoenix Point!  Letzteres wird sogar verlost!

PCGC Podcast 99 - Stadia und Phoenix Point

00:00 - Einstieg
24:25 – In the Valley  of Gods  Entwicklung pausiert
31:20 – Publisher Ragnarok verklagt Entwickler Human Head Studios
37:40 – C&C Renegade „Nachfolger“ Earthbreakers
42:55 – Star Ship Troopers: Terran Command
48:45 – Dead Cells DLC: The Bad Seed
51:00 – Google Stadia  Review + State of Streaming
2:02:50 – Phoenix Point

Links:
Game Insider Podcast
Internes Valve Mitarbeiter Handbuch
How Not to Invade a Planet - Spacedock Short
“Der Lümmel trinkt das Wasser“


----------



## Zybba (18. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Jubiläumsfolge 100 haben Tobi, Olli und Lukas etwas Besonderes für euch. Wir sprechen über ein Herzensthema von uns, Cyberpunk!
Was macht das Genre aus, welche Werke haben uns begeistert oder nachhaltig beeindruckt?
Wir sprechen über viele Aspekte, von Philosophie bis Style.


*PCGC Podcast 100 - Drei Punks im Cyberspace*

00:00 - Einstieg
10:40 - Was macht Cyberpunk (für uns) aus?
39:00 - unsere ersten Berührungspunkte mit dem Genre
1:02:50 - Lieblingswerke
1:31:35 - Filme, Spiele, Serien, Musik
2:20:50 - Verabschiedung


*Zwei Korrekturen:
Der Macher der Cyberpunk EP heißt Hyper.
Die Verlosung läuft nur über unser Discord, nicht hier über das Forum.*


----------



## MrFob (18. Dezember 2019)

Woohoooo!!! 100 Folgen! 

Wer Lust hat, schreibt gerne, ob/wie euch so eine Themenfolge gefällt und/oder, was wir bei so einem Format vielleicht in Zukunft verbessern können. Das wäre echt hilfreich. Cheers!


----------



## Zybba (18. Dezember 2019)

Auf jeden Fall!
Wir hatten ja schon mal die eine oder andere Themenfolge.
Diese hier war aber doch etwas anders konzeptioniert.


----------



## Zybba (6. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Feiertage sind um und wie angedroht sind wir wieder da! Olli und Lukas nutzen den ruhigen Jahresanfang für eine entspannte Laberfolge. Daneben gibt es ein paar aktuelle News. Es geht um  DICE LA und die neue XBOX.
Außerdem sprechen wir über die jeweiligen Rechtsstreitigkeiten von CD Projekt Red sowie Crytek!


*PCGC Podcast 101 - XBOX: Klotzig aber elegant*

00:00 - Einstieg
20:40 - Hörerfeedback
36:05 - Vince Zampella soll Dice LA rebranden
42:55 - Andrzej Sapkowski und CD Projekt Red legen Rechtsstreit bei
57:45 - Crytek setzt Klage gegen CIG vorerst aus
1:02:35 - XBOX Series X


Links:
How to transfer game files between PCs
Out of Bounds Secrets: SW Fallen Order


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche war nicht wirklich viel los in der Gamingwelt. Trotzdem gibt es eine Minifolge mit Olli und Lukas.


*PCGC Podcast 102 - (Kurz)nachrichten*

00:00 - Einstieg
17:55 - Hörerfeedback
30:55 - Tencent investiert in Platinum Games
37:10 - Alienware stellt Concept UFO vor


Links:
Cyberpunk 2077 erklärt anhand von 2020
Sundered aktuell gratis bei Epic


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli und Lukas sprechen über aktuelle Releaseänderungen, allen voran natürlich der von Cyberpunk 2077!
Außerdem geht es mal wieder um Cloud Imperium Games gegen Crytek und Spieleförderung in Deutschland.
Zusätzlich klären wir, warum alle Monster Hunter Spieler die eigentlichen Monster sind!


*PCGC Podcast 103 - Monstermäßige Gewissensbisse*

00:00 - Einstieg
37:40 - Hörerfeedback
41:30 - Marvel’s Anvengers und Final Fantasy Remake verschoben
43:50 - Cyberpunk 2077 verschoben
57:20 - Horizon Zero Dawn für PC?
1:02:40 - Cloud Imperium Games vs Crytek
1:08:10 - Valve Index international vergriffen
1:11:35 - Deutschlands gescheiterte Spieleförderung


Links:

Monster Hunter World
Gamestar Kolumne
PCGamer Test
PCGames Test
Capcoms Erfolgsmeldung

Deutschlands Spieleförderung
Gameswirtschaft.de Artikel
Gameswirtschaft.de Interview mit einem Entwickler
DLR als Dienstleister
Guido Henkel bei Stay Forever
Anekdoten von Entwicklern


----------



## Zybba (27. Januar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Welches Format ist wohl am besten geeignet, um Videos vorzustellen und zu bewerten?
Ein Audioformat natürlich! Daher sprechen Robert, Tobi und Lukas diese Folge über diverse Trailer. Ankündigungs- sowie Gameplayvideos und das gemischt aufgenommene geleakte Material zu Godfall.
Lasst die verlinkten Videos bei Bedarf einfach nebenher laufen!


*PCGC Podcast 104 – Die große Trailershow*

00:00 - Einstieg
24:20 - Dying Light 2 verschoben
25:40 - Activision Blizzard schließt Streamingvertrag mit Google
30:35 - Godfall Leak
39:25 - Dawn of Fear
43:35 -Project: Mara
49:45 - Disintegration Gameplay
59:35 - Doom Eternal Gameplay


Links:
”Is Overwatch League dying?”


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch diese Woche gibt es wieder News aus der Gaming Welt, allen voran Kritik an Warcraft III: Reforged und Blizzard.
Zusätzlich berichtet Olli Lukas und euch von seinen Raumabenteuern in Starcom: Nexus. Das kleine Spiel baut mit eher einfachen Mitteln eine starke Atmosphäre auf!


*PCGC Podcast 105 - Starcom: Nexus - 2D mit Tiefgang*

00:00 - Einstieg
09:10 - Hörerfeedback
12:50 - Kritik an Warcraft III Reforged
19:50 - Zero Six: Behind Enemy Lines
22:30 - ehemalige Bioware Mitarbeiter entwickeln neues Sci-Fi RPG
29:45 - Dauntless Entwickler aufgekauft
30:40 - Valve Index Verkaufszahlen
35:20 - Starcom: Nexus



Browser Games
Slither.io
Agar.io
Curvefever.io

Warcraft III Reforged
Vergleichsvideo
Metacritic Score
Refunds + Bans


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tobi, Olli und Lukas bringen die News der Woche. Unter anderem besprechen wir einige Personalwechsel und Neuankündigungen.
Außerdem hat Streaming-Experte Olli GeForce Now ausprobiert!


*PCGC Podcast 106 – GeForce (not) now*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(29:55) - Hörerfeedback
(43:50) - Dann Houser verlässt Rockstar Games
(53:40) - Rod Fergusson unterstützt Diablo Entwicklung
(1:00:00) - Curse of the Dead Gods - Early Access Trailer
(1:06:20) - Corruption 2029 - Reveal Trailer
(1:15:35) - Daedelic in Nöten?
(1:25:20) - Rune 2 Roadmap veröffentlicht
(1:26:30) - GeForce Now
(1:51:30) - Alciones Custom Builds und Verabschiedung


Links:
Paunch
Games Aktuell Podcast 600

Dadaelic - A year of Rain
Ankündigung
Test
Einstellung


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2020)

Erstes Corruption 2029 Gameplay:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBAUJLgzwl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (17. Februar 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über die überraschenden Neuankündigungen dieser Woche: Outriders und Warlords of New York!
Neben anderen News bieten wir äußerst professionelle Hilfestellung für Spieler, die unser liebstes Hobby nicht mehr so feiern. Außerdem gibt es entsprechend dessen Umfang ein kleines Review zu Dead Cells neuem DLC - The Bad Seed.


*PCGC Podcast 107 – Die Arschtypen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(27:15) - Hörerfeedback
(40:30) - Blizzard: GeForce Now und  Youtube Streaming Deal
(48:10) - System Shock 3 auf Eis?
(59:10) - The Division 2: Warlords of New York
(1:16:50) - Outriders
(1:25:00) - Quantic Dream wird unabhängig
(1:28:00) - Mass Effect Schöpfer geht zu Archetype Entertainment
(1:37:25) - Dead Cells: The Bad Seed DLC


Links:
Escape from Tarkov – Arms Dealer Artikel
Corruption 2029 – Dev Gameplay Video
System Shock REMAKE Gameplay

Dead Cells:
Artikel über Motion Twin und Evil Empire
*Genialer Trailer, unbedingt anschauen:*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5jPXBDDRb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (23. Februar 2020)

Folge 108 verschiebt sich um eine Woche.


----------



## Briareos (25. Februar 2020)

Puh, zum Glück. Habe noch eine fast 4-stündige Folge zu "Star Trek V" in der Playlist.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Februar 2020)

Solange nicht der Corona-Virus der Grund ist


----------



## Briareos (25. Februar 2020)

*schnief* *hust*


----------



## Zybba (25. Februar 2020)

Olli hat irgendeinen Virus, aber Corona ist es meines Wissens nicht. 



Briareos schrieb:


> Puh, zum Glück. Habe noch eine fast 4-stündige Folge zu "Star Trek V" in der Playlist.


Als hätten wir es geplant. ^^
Dagegen war eure Stark Trek Folge ja noch zahm!


----------



## Stirrling (27. Februar 2020)

Gott sei Dank fällt sie nicht aus


----------



## Zybba (28. Februar 2020)

Das wollten wir euch einfach nicht zumuten!


----------



## Zybba (1. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir sprechen über das erste gezeigte Gameplay zu „Baldur‘s Gate III“. Wer wäre dazu besser geeignet als Bioware-Experte Tobi? Keiner! Trotzdem geben nur Olli und Lukas ihre stümperhafte Meinung zum Besten.
Neben weiteren News präsentiert Olli seine Eindrücke zu dem PS4-Exklusivtitel „Dreams“.


*PCGC Podcast 108 - Dreams: Olli im Traumland*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:10) - Hörerfeedback
(34:25) - GeForce Now entfernt Bethesda Spiele
(38:30) - Mixer auf Abstiegskurs?
(43:20) - Mobile Games sind stärkstes Activision Blizzard Segment
(49:00) - Baldurs Gate 3 Gameplay Reveal
(1:07:55) - Rechtsstreit zwischen Crytek und CIG beigelegt
(1:15:25) - Riot Games - außergerichtliche Einigung um Sexismusvorwürfe abgelehnt
(1:19:05) - GOG führt 30-tägiges Rückgaberecht ein
(1:26:40) - Dreams


Links:
Mixer und Twitch Statistiken im Vergleich
Lawful Masses – Video zum CryEngine Rechtsstreit

GOG Rückgaberecht
Tweet des Dusk Entwicklers
Eurogamer Artikel zum Bedenken einiger Spieleentwickler
GOG Connect (hatte ich im Podcast falsch erklärt)

Dreams
Rally 2020 Germany
Fallout 4
Full Beech Breakfast
Ball World Adventures


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli und Lukas besprechen die News der Woche. Nach längerer Zeit gibt es auch mal wieder kuriose Themen! Mit dem Gaming Bed und ballernden Streamern haben wir das wichtigste für euch abgedeckt.
Außerdem haben wir mit der Demo zu Disjunction ein kommendes Cyberpunk Spiel angetestet.


*PCGC Podcast 109 – Höhepunkte im Gaming Bed*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:40) - Hörerfeedback
(24:50) - GeForce Now verliert weitere Spiele
(33:40) - Gaming Bed!
(41:20) - Twitch Streamer “endlädt” Waffe live
(43:55) - Last of Us Serie in Arbeit
(47:10) – Googles aktuelle Stadia Bemühungen
(54:10) - Disjunction (Demo)


Links:
Ragnars Revenge Case Mod von Crea8tor
GOG Connect


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2020)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Typen auf dem Coverbild?


----------



## MrFob (9. März 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Typen auf dem Coverbild?



Na klar Zybba, wir haben uns doch erst die Tage im Discord unterhalten.  



Spoiler



Cover ist uebrigens der Hammer.


----------



## Zybba (9. März 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Na klar Zybba, wir haben uns doch erst die Tage im Discord unterhalten.





Aber ernsthaft...
Erinnert sich noch wer an den?
Ist ein eher unwichtiger Filmcharakter aus den späten 90ern.
Irgendein Filmliebhaber muss den doch kennen?

Edit:
Im Fimchannel haben sich dann wenigstens Kenner gefunden. ^^


----------



## Zybba (15. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli und Lukas bringen die News, sprechen über die E3 Absage. Wie reagieren Entwickler und Publisher? Steht der Gamescom das gleiche Schicksal bevor?
Außerdem sprechen wir ausführlich über „Ori and the Will of the Wisps“.


*PCGC Podcast 110 – Ade E3, Hallo Ori*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(20:40) - E3 abgesagt
(31:15) - Gamestop stellt ehemaligen Nintendo Boss an
(35:10) - Horizon Zero Dawn für PC und Reaktionen
(42:00) - NFL und 2K schließen Partnerschaft
(49:50) - Ori and the Will of the Wisps


Links:
CoD und Overwatch League nicht mehr vor Publikum

Ori and the Will of the Wisps
Test von Felix Schütz
Interview mit Thomas Mahler
Ginso Baum Musik (Ori 1)


----------



## Zybba (23. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst als Videospielpodcast kommen wir um das Thema Corona nicht herum. Daher sprechen wir drei mit Hobbytrucker Daniel über die Auswirkungen. Highlight ist dabei mal wieder Gamestop.
Außerdem geht es um die veröffentlichten PS5 Specs und Call of Duty: Warzone.


*PCGC Podcast 111 - Call of Corona*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(16:30) - Coronas Einfluss auf Multimedianutzung
(40:35) - PS5: Detaillierte Specs
(1:08:10) - CoD: Warzone


Links:
RBTV Bohndesliga Playlist

Corona
PCGames Twitch Kanal pausiert
Youtube wird Videoqualität verringern
Neuer GDC Termin
Gamestop halt sich für unverzichtbar


----------



## Stirrling (25. März 2020)

Tja, die Blumengeschäfte haben geöffnet. Buchläden nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. März 2020)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Tja, die Blumengeschäfte haben geöffnet. Buchläden nicht.



Auch nur manche


----------



## Zybba (25. März 2020)

Teilweise erscheint es einem wirklich etwas komisch.


----------



## Zybba (29. März 2020)

Folge 112 verzögert sich. Vielleicht zeichnen wir unter der Woche auf oder müssen eine Woche komplett ausfallen lassen.
Können wir bisher nicht genau sagen. Es kommt etwas auf die Umstände und Themenlage an.


----------



## fud1974 (30. März 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Folge 112 verzögert sich. Vielleicht zeichnen wir unter der Woche auf oder müssen eine Woche komplett ausfallen lassen.
> Können wir bisher nicht genau sagen. Es kommt etwas auf die Umstände und Themenlage an.



Fear not, dear friends!! Es wird was kommen!


----------



## Zybba (31. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche gibt es eine eher kurze Folge. Neben reichlich Hörerfeedback besprechen wir ein paar kleinere News.
Unterstützt werden wir dabei von Robert. Außerdem erzählt er uns von seinem eher ungewöhnlichen Simsprojekt.


*PCGC Podcast 112 – Sims, Sex & Science*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:00) - Hörerfeedback
(35:50) - Epic wird Publisher
(45:55) - Avalanche Studios Group formiert
(49:30) - Stalker 2 - erster Screenshot


Links:
Playdeads Teaser Trailer
Systemic Reactions Teaser Trailer


----------



## fud1974 (7. April 2020)

Lasset alle Hoffnung fahren! 

Es gibt wieder eine neue Folge, wir konnten es nicht vermeiden.. ohne Lukas, der liegt krank darnieder...

Natürlich nutzen wir dass um ihn gleich in den ersten zwei Minuten zu dissen (gute PCGC Tradition für die Leute, die im Podcast nicht anwesend sein können).

Ansonsten:
**************
Olli und Tobi sinnieren über die Probleme, die das Gamer Herz in Corona Zeiten belastet. Dazu gehören natürlich Verschiebungen und Streaming Probleme. Außerdem gibt es Ersteindrücke zur Ankündigung von Mortal Shell und auch Star Citizen hat mal wieder in die News geschafft, mit mehr Geld natürlich.

PCGC Podcast 113 - Asoziales Distancing
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(0:00) - Einstieg
(10:50) - Game Streaming Probleme in Corona Zeiten
(24:03) - Verlosung und Hörerfeedback
(34:24) - Corona Gaming News
(52:57) - Star Citizen bekommt mehr Geld
(1:00:20) - Mortal Shell
(1:04:53) - Mount & Blade 2 erobert Steam
(1:08:49) - Intellivision Amico

Links:
Mortal Shell
Star Citizen
Intellivision Amico


----------



## MrFob (7. April 2020)

Jo, sorry wegen der vielen Hintergrundgeraeusche bei mir dieses mal. Erstmalige Aufnahme in der neuen Wohnung. Das naechste mal wird das Fenster dann zugemacht. Hilft auch nicht, dass zur Zeit alle Nachbarn zu hause sind.


----------



## fud1974 (7. April 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, sorry wegen der vielen Hintergrundgeraeusche bei mir dieses mal. Erstmalige Aufnahme in der neuen Wohnung. Das naechste mal wird das Fenster dann zugemacht. Hilft auch nicht, dass zur Zeit alle Nachbarn zu hause sind.



Das ist AUTHENTISCH!!! Und das ist aus NEW YORK Leute beim MrFob da!!! In ECHT! Da zahlen andere Geld für!!!!


----------



## fud1974 (14. April 2020)

Da Lukas weiterhin abwesend ist nutzen Olli und Tobi die Gelegenheit, kapern die Folge und veranstalten ein spontanes Special zu Star Trek Picard. 
Also ganz kurz. So fast eine Stunde kurz. Also nur der Teil mit Star Trek... (*räusper*)

Okay, vielleicht ist es etwas außer Kontrolle geraten.

PCGC Podcast 114 - Captains, Controller, Combines!

Dazu wird der neue PS5 Controller sowie die XBox Inside besprochen und am Ende gibt es noch Tobis Bericht zum VR Titel Half Life Alyx obendrauf.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
( 0:00 ) - Einstieg
( 02:12 ) - Was haben wir letzte Woche gespielt (mit Doom, Wreckfest und Black Mesa/Xen)
( 22:12 ) - Star Trek Picard – Besprechung mit Spoilern
( 1:08:36 ) - Corona News mit (ohne) E3 und Cyberpunk Synchro
( 1:14:07 ) - No Man’s Sky – Exo Anzug Update
( 1:15:05 ) - Vorstellung des neuen PS5 Controllers
( 1:24:53 ) - Xbox Inside
( 1:41:05 ) - Stadia Pro kostenlos für 2 Monate
( 1:47:48 ) - Half Life: Alyx

Links: 
-------
Stadia Plus Extension für Chrome


----------



## Zybba (20. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"But can it run Crysis?"
Mit dem frisch angekündigten "Crysis Remastered" wird man diese Frage in Zukunft hoffentlich wieder öfter hören!
Außerdem wurde ein neuer Ableger der XCOM Reihe angekündigt, "Chimera Squad".
Nur die vorgestellte Cyberpunk Limited Edition der Xbox One X  lässt uns etwas ratlos zurück.


*PCGC Podcast 115 - Bei Kotaku hört dich niemand Schreiern*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(47:20) - Corona: Gamescom Absage, Ghost of Tsushima, Play at Home Initiative
(52:55) - Cyberpunk 2077: Next Gen Version verzögert + Xbox One X Limited Edition
(1:04:40) - Jason Schreier verlässt Kotaku
(1:15:15) - XCOM: Chimera Squad
(1:25:05) - Crysis Remastered







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eoCcpMW8fSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bXMUBdqyVAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## fud1974 (28. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Folge steht ganz im Sinne der klassischen PC Spiele. 

Es geht um Echtzeittaktik und das sterbende Battlefield V. 

Den Abschluss bietet XCOM: Chimera Squad, bei dem Lukas seine Redezeit "etwas" überzieht.

*PCGC Podcast 116 - Aliens und Arschlöcher*

(21:13) - News
(22:06) - Home office in der Spiele-Entwicklung (Schreier Artikel)
(29:57) -  Desperados 3
(31:55) - Peaky Blinders
(35:43) - Battlefield V news
(47:57) - XCOM Chimera Squad

Links:
-------
Youtube: Are Drops Ruining Twitch?
Youtube: Inside Star Citizen: Home Work | Spring 2020
PC Games Artikel: XCOM: Chimera Squad: Ist weniger tatsächlich mehr? Das neue Firaxis-Spiel im Test


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2020)

Mir ist währenddessen nicht aufgefallen, dass wir so lange über XCOM gesprochen haben.
Es ist einfach ein Herzensthema. 
Nächste Woche kommt dann der "direkte" Konkurrent Gears Tactics!


----------



## fud1974 (28. April 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mir ist währenddessen nicht aufgefallen, dass wir so lange über XCOM gesprochen haben.
> Es ist einfach ein Herzensthema.
> Nächste Woche kommt dann der "direkte" Konkurrent Gears Tactics!



Ist okay Zybba, der MrFob und ich machen dann einfach wieder ein 2 stündiges Segment über Star Trek.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ist okay Zybba, der MrFob und ich machen dann einfach wieder ein 2 stündiges Segment über Star Trek.


*wink*

Mitmachenwill!!!!! (außer es geht um Picard, da bin ich raus)  

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (28. April 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *wink*
> 
> Mitmachenwill!!!!! (außer es geht um Picard, da bin ich raus)



Ich befürchte fast, wir behandeln zur Zeit eher nur die neuen Sachen..  wenn überhaupt, da Zybba mit unserer öffentlichen Auspeitschung (seinem - ich zitiere - "Team")  droht aufgrund überbordenden Star Trek Inhaltes in seinem Podcast. 

Wir machen es wie die PC Games auf der Webseite. Wir reden 3 Stunden demnächst ob Burnham einen neuen Macker hat. Vielleicht. Eventuell, Weil Setfotos und so.


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2020)

Ihr habt doch mittlerweile alle Star Trek Themen abgehandelt?


----------



## Batze (28. April 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch mittlerweile alle Star Trek Themen abgehandelt?



Da findet sich immer was neues.


----------



## Zybba (4. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schon gemunkelt wird das neue Assassin’s Creed uns in den kalten Norden führen. Tobi und Lukas diskutieren die Ankündigung von „Valhalla“.
Neben anderen Gaming News sprechen wir ausführlich über „Gears Tactics“.


*PCGC Podcast 117 – OK, Boomer!*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(25:20) – Short News
(29:40) - Summer Game Fest
(35:00) - Assassin’s Creed: Valhalla
(1:02:45) - Gears Tactics


Links:
Trepang2
Upload
DCP 2020 Aufzeichnung

Short News
2020 kein BF6
Humble Bundle gegen Covid-19
Star Citizen Update 3.9
Bohemia Interactive schließt DayZ Studio

Assassin’s Creed: Valhalla
Photoshop Stream
Trailer review: CRIMES AGAINST MEDIEVAL REALISM
Komlumne zu AC von Lukas Schmid

Gears Tactics
Test von Matthias Dammes
alle Cutscenes im Video


*Entgegen meiner Behauptung ist die Lead Platform für Gears Tactics der PC:*
https://support.gearstactics.com/hc/en-us/articles/360042846011-Is-Gears-Tactics-coming-to-Xbox


----------



## Zybba (11. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem uns die Hörer bestätigt haben, dass Podcasts nie lang genug sein können, gehen wir in die Vollen! Vor allem die umstritten beworbene Inside Xbox Show diskutieren wir ausgiebig.
Neben weiteren News gibt es Ollis Review zu Cloudpunk.


*PCGC Podcast 118 - Zweimal kein Gameplay: Inside Xbox und Cloudpunk*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(23:35) - Hörerfeedback
(36:40) - Short News
(40:00) - Inside Xbox
(1:45:25) - Daedalics Gollum und seine Erfolgschancen
(1:54:11) - MicroProse ist zurück
(2:04:25) – EA: kommende Spiele, deren gratis Next Gen Updates und HD Remaster
(2:16:45) - Cloudpunk


Links:
Blogbeitrag zur Akkuratesse von AC Valhalla
80er Fernsehbeitrag zu F15 Strike Eagle
Cloudpunk Test von Marvin Schumacher


Short News
Darkest Dungeon: The Butcher's Circus
Dying Lights 2: problematische Entwicklung?
Cyberpunk 2077: Night City Wire Event
Toyko Games Show 2020 abgesagt


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2020)

Na dann gehen wir doch mal ne Runde lauschen.


----------



## Batze (11. Mai 2020)

Also nicht zu wissen wer oder was Microprose ist oder war ist aber schon sehr gewagt.
Und von wegen bekannt vor allem nur wegen der Militär Spiele.
Allein die GrandPrix Spiele von denen sind auch heute noch absoluter Kult, also das nicht zu wissen. Schäm dich.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. Mai 2020)

Bei Cloudpunk gab es übrigens seit Release viele kleine Verbesserungen, und auch eine 3rd Person Kamera für die Laufabschnitte wird es in bälde geben. Im Entwicklerstream (den ich als Fan natürlich verfolgt habe) gab es bereits erste Aufnahmen davon zu sehen.

---> https://youtu.be/_hXNYL-qdcU


----------



## Zybba (11. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Also nicht zu wissen wer oder was Microprose ist oder war ist aber schon sehr gewagt.
> Und von wegen bekannt vor allem nur wegen der Militär Spiele.
> Allein die GrandPrix Spiele von denen sind auch heute noch absoluter Kult, also das nicht zu wissen. Schäm dich.


War ja klar, dass mir das um die Ohren fliegt! 



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bei Cloudpunk gab es übrigens seit Release viele kleine Verbesserungen, und auch eine 3rd Person Kamera für die Laufabschnitte wird es in bälde geben. Im Entwicklerstream (den ich als Fan natürlich verfolgt habe) gab es bereits erste Aufnahmen davon zu sehen.


Guter Hinweis, danke!
Macht im Video ja schon nen brauchbaren Eindruck.

Pro:
Die Kulisse wirkt imposanter.
Die Steuerung wird hoffentlich besser!

Kontra:
Man sieht die Charaktere in Nahaufnahme.


----------



## fud1974 (11. Mai 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Also nicht zu wissen wer oder was Microprose ist oder war ist aber schon sehr gewagt.
> Und von wegen bekannt vor allem nur wegen der Militär Spiele.
> Allein die GrandPrix Spiele von denen sind auch heute noch absoluter Kult, also das nicht zu wissen. Schäm dich.



Jaaa... Grand Prix! Unvergessen! Hatte ich auch!

Aber ich wollte jetzt auch nicht alle zum besten geben, und ich hab mich auch eher auf die frühe Ära bezogen.. bei uns in Deutschland war das halt eher auf dem C64,  und das war noch die Ära wo sie ziemlich militärlastig waren.
Grand Prix (das erste) gab es auch noch für den Amiga, aber relativ zügig auch für den PC (oder gar simultan?), das war für mich dann schon eher die "spätere" Ära, das war ja schon 1991.

Na ja, kann man sich drüber streiten. Für mich war Microprose halt Silent Service, Gunship usw.

Aber sieh es mal so, wenn selbst Leute, die sich wirklich sehr viel mit Spielen und so beschäftigen (und der Zybba gehört schon dazu..   ) und denen Microprose nicht (mehr) viel sagt.. wieviel ist der Name dann noch wert? Kann man schon kritisch hinterfragen, so langsam
wird es halt arg historisch.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Bei Cloudpunk gab es übrigens seit Release viele kleine Verbesserungen, und auch eine 3rd Person Kamera für die Laufabschnitte wird es in bälde geben. Im Entwicklerstream (den ich als Fan natürlich verfolgt habe) gab es bereits erste Aufnahmen davon zu sehen.
> 
> ---> https://youtu.be/_hXNYL-qdcU



Ach, stimmt, wollte ich mir noch geben, den Stream... Ja, schön dass sie da noch was machen. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ist das bei solchen Titeln für mich dann auch zu spät, es sei denn es kommen auch Tonnen neuer Content.
Sollte es hauptsächlich bei der (für mich beendeten) Main-Quest bleiben, dann ist das "too late, my friend.. too late...." ..   Jedenfalls für mich, denn ich bin dann mit dem Titel soweit durch.


----------



## Zybba (11. Mai 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ach, stimmt, wollte ich mir noch geben, den Stream... Ja, schön dass sie da noch was machen. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ist das bei solchen Titeln für mich dann auch zu spät, es sei denn es kommen auch Tonnen neuer Content.
> Sollte es hauptsächlich bei der (für mich beendeten) Main-Quest bleiben, dann ist das "too late, my friend.. too late...." ..   Jedenfalls für mich, denn ich bin dann mit dem Titel soweit durch.


Geht mir auch immer so mit eher storybasierten Spielen ohne großen Wiederspielwert.
Einer der Nachteile, wenn man Spiele releasenah kauft...


----------



## Zybba (11. Mai 2020)

Ich wollte noch mal extra auf die besprochene *Ghostrunner Demo* hinweisen, ist meines Wissens nur noch verfügbar bis zum 13.05.
Wenn man das Setting oder einfach auch nur schnelle, skillbasierte Spiele mag unbedingt mal noch reinschauen!



Neawoulf schrieb:


> Nachdem es schon vor Jahren den Trailer und die spielbare Pre-Alpha Version gab und es danach still um das Projekt wurde hatte ich schon das schlimmste befürchtet.


Das wussten wir nicht und sind im Podcast von einer Neuankündigung ausgegangen.
Daher hier mal noch ein Alpha Video von vor zwei Jahren:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmVk76JTQsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Stirrling (14. Mai 2020)

Scorn hatte 2016 schon ne Preview - und der Kickstarter ging '14 schon los. 
Release Episode 1 war für 2017 angedacht


----------



## fud1974 (14. Mai 2020)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Scorn hatte 2016 schon ne Preview - und der Kickstarter ging '14 schon los.
> Release Episode 1 war für 2017 angedacht



Tja, das ging wohl an uns total vorbei. 

Aber ich seh das nicht als Schande.. wenn die gestandenen, altgedienten Redakteure  im GamesAktuell Podcast von "Bright Memory" noch nie was gehört hatten und da rumrätselten dann dürfen wir sowas auch mal versemmeln.


----------



## Stirrling (14. Mai 2020)

Kein Thema  
Aber von wegen "Weltpremiere", M$ 

Ich hatte das aus dem Grund noch im Kopf: wegen der extremen artdesign  Nähe zu Giger. 

Ich meine sogar, dass das ungefähr gleichzeitig mit Agony auftauchte, und ich das dennoch teilweise verwechselte.


----------



## Zybba (16. Mai 2020)

Bei Microsoft wird halt alles so hingebogen, dass es eine exklusive Premiere ist. ^^
Ein Trailer, der neu ist? WORLD PREMIERE.
War noch nirgends woanders zu sehen? EXCLUSIVE!

Technisch beides nicht mal falsch, aber schon sehr irreführend.


----------



## Zybba (18. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen? Das gilt zumindest für die kommenden Remasters von Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater 1+2 sowie der Mafia Trilogie. Böse Zungen sagen das gleiche über Ghost of Tsushima, aka „Assassin’s Creed: Japan“.
Wenigstens eine Sache ist brandneu! Die vielversprechende Technik der frisch angekündigten Unreal Engine 5. Tobi und Olli erklären Details und deren mögliche Auswirkung auf zukünftige Spieleentwicklungen.


*PCGC Podcast 119 - Alte Japaner und neues Engines*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:45) - Hörerfeedback
(22:35) - Short News
(25:30) - Tony Hawk’s Pro Skater 1+2 Remaster
(31:55) - Mafia Trilogie Remaster
(39:00) - State of Play: Ghost of Tsushima
(52:05) - Unreal Engine 5 Demo


Links:
Epic Games kommende Gratisspiele
GTA V - Twitch Prime Loot
Dreamworld AR Brille
Play4 Podcast - Aufstieg und Fall der Tony-Hawk-Reihe

Short News
Guerilla Collective
Neues AAA Studio - Gravity Well
Respawn Entertainment arbeitet an neuem Shooter

Unreal Engine 5
Digital Foundry Analyse
PCGH Analyse
Epic Games übernimmt Quixel Megascans
keine Lizenzgebühren bis 1 Million $ Einnahmen


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts ist wahr, alles ist erlaubt - Was wie das Motto des PCGC Podcasts klingt ist auch das Kredo der Assassinen.
Und um genau diese geht es in unserem lang angekündigten und nun endlich vollbrachten Special Podcast zur Assassin's Creed Reihe. Über legendäre 5 Stunden philosophieren, reflektieren und debattieren Kristina, Sven und Tobi ausgiebig über die Spielreihe.


*PCGC Podcast 120 - Mord ist ihr Hobby: Assassin's Creed Special*

(00:00) - Einführung und Vorstellung
(07:45) - Assassin's Creed 1 & Bloodlines (Ursprünge der Serie)
(34:24) - Die Ezio Trilogie
(1:10:59) - Assassin's Creed 3
(1:36:06) - Black Flag, Rogue & Liberation
(2:12:16) - Unity
(2:35:57) - Syndicate
(2:47:49) - Der AC Film
(3:08:30) - Origins
(3:56:09) - Odyssey
(4:45:25) - Die Chronicles Spiele
(4:48:53) - Valhalla und die Zukunft der Serie


Links:
Tobis Thread im offiziellen AC Forum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (27. Mai 2020)

We did it!!! 

Vielen Dank nochmal an unsere Expertengaeste Nyx-Adreena und sauerlandboy79. War eine nette Runde.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> We did it!!!
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmal an unsere Expertengaeste Nyx-Adreena und sauerlandboy79. War eine nette Runde.


Moment, war das nicht NyxAndromeda?


----------



## MrFob (27. Mai 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Moment, war das nicht NyxAndromeda?



Wenn ich den Namen von sauerlandboy komplett ausschreibe, dann dachte ich ziehe ich es diesmal komplett durch mit den richtigen Namen.


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Moment, war das nicht NyxAndromeda?


Mit Namen haben wir es bei uns im Podcast einfach nicht so. Die von Oli und Torben kann ich mir gerade so merken. Nach 2 Jahren.
Du bist aber gerne jederzeit wieder im Podcast willkommen! Dann schreiben wir uns deinen Namen auf.
Sauerlandboy du natürlich auch. Wie immer!


----------



## MrFob (27. Mai 2020)

Ich bin es halt gewohnt, dass einfach alle irgendwie Daniel heissen.

Schoene Gruesse,
Torben


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Mai 2020)

Ich kann gerade nicht schlafen und habe meine Xbox-Aufzeichnungen durchstöbert und ich hatte tatsächlich einen Clip von der Szene mit dem Olympioniken, über die wir im Podcast gesprochen haben, gemacht. Leider kann ich den nicht im Thread einbinden. 

Der Olympionike hieß übrigens Testikles...in diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass kurz danach noch ein Clip aus Dragon Age 2 folgte, in dem Varric Fenris was über Hoden erzählt (Er sagt sogar „testicles“!). Keine Ahung, ich hatte da scheinbar eine Phase.


----------



## MrFob (30. Mai 2020)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich kann gerade nicht schlafen und habe meine Xbox-Aufzeichnungen durchstöbert und ich hatte tatsächlich einen Clip von der Szene mit dem Olympioniken, über die wir im Podcast gesprochen haben, gemacht. Leider kann ich den nicht im Thread einbinden.
> 
> Der Olympionike hieß übrigens Testikles...in diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass kurz danach noch ein Clip aus Dragon Age 2 folgte, in dem Varric Fenris was über Hoden erzählt (Er sagt sogar „testicles“!). Keine Ahung, ich hatte da scheinbar eine Phase.



Das der Typ Testikles heisst wollte ich eigentlich auch noch erwaehen, kam dann aber nicht mehr dazu. Vielleicht auch besser so. Was sollte sauerlandboy nach all den Stories ueber Ziegen, Alkebiades und die Viagra Quest denn noch von dem Spiel denken? 
Aber den Namen fand ich schon genial.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das der Typ Testikles heisst wollte ich eigentlich auch noch erwaehen, kam dann aber nicht mehr dazu. Vielleicht auch besser so. Was sollte sauerlandboy nach all den Stories ueber Ziegen, Alkebiades und die Viagra Quest denn noch von dem Spiel denken?


Dass Ubisoft die Griechen als seltsame Menschen mit sonderbaren Sex-Gelüsten präsentiert? 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFob (30. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass Ubisoft die Griechen als seltsame Menschen mit sonderbaren Sex-Gelüsten präsentiert?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Genau das.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Genau das.


Och, das neue Gameplay hat mich längst genug geschädigt, da hätte mich alles weitere kaum noch geschockt. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Mai 2020)

Eigentlich wollte er vor den olympischen Spielen nur eingeölt werden.


----------



## Zybba (30. Mai 2020)

Man bekommt im Podcast auf jeden Fall einen guten Eindruck davon, welche Szenen aus Oddyssey euch am meisten begeistert haben!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Mai 2020)

Die mit den Ziegen?


----------



## MrFob (30. Mai 2020)

Mir ist gestern aber noch eingefallen, dass wir zu Odyssey tztaechlich ein sehr wichtiges Element vergessen haben zu besprechen, naemlich den Aufbau als Game as a Service. Odyssey ist ja eigentlich so ziemlich das einzige reine SP Spiel (das ich zumindest kenne), in dem GaaS ziemlich erfolgreich angewandt wurde, Mit den Mikrotransaktionen fuer kosmetische Items (die man zwar theoretisch aber nicht wirklich praktisch alle mit dem Orichalcum Erz erspielen kann) und den ganzen kleinen Quests, die ueber ein Jahr jeden Monat noch eingebaut wurden. Naja, nu is es zu spaet aber das war schon noch was besonderes an dem Spiel, was man haette erwaehnen sollen.


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2020)

Im Hörerfeedback Channel hat euch jemand was zum AC Podcast geschrieben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Mai 2020)

„Ausführlich“ trifft es ziemlich gut. 

Fand’s aber auch echt gut, über das Thema zu quatschen. Da verging die Zeit wie im Flug.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Im Hörerfeedback Channel hat euch jemand was zum AC Podcast geschrieben.


Oh. Dass ich jemandem zu 100% aus der Seele spreche hätte ich jetzt gewiss nicht erwartet. [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2020)

Wenns nicht zu viel Mühe macht, kopiert das ruhig noch mal jeweils ins Discord. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh. Dass ich jemanden zu 100% aus der Seele spreche hätte ich jetzt gewiss nicht erwartet.


Ehrlich gesagt war ich auch etwas überrascht.
Aber ist doch schön zu sehen, dass du nicht der einzige bist, der die Entwicklung so aufnimmt.
Ob das insgesamt ein gutes Zeichen für AC ist, steht natürlich noch mal auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Mai 2020)

Mich überrascht es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ähnliche Meinungen liest man schon immer wieder zu den neuen Teilen.


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2020)

Stimmt.
Aber dass es wirklich so deckungsgleich zu sein scheint...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2020)

Naja, so sehr das alt(modisch)e AC-Gameplay hie und auch gerne kritisiert wird, es hat nunmal immer noch seine treuen Anhänger. *schulterzuck* [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Mai 2020)

Na gut, sagen wir mal so...beim Film kann ich es nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2020)

Irgendwo muss das Verständnis ja aufhören!


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Mai 2020)

ich hab mir dieses 5 Stunden Ding tatsächlich auch mal angehört, obwohl mir normalerweise Podcasts über 40 min ein graus sind. aber ein MMO zu spielen mit pod im hintergrund, da geht die zeit schnell rum. Eine Meinung zum Thema behalte ich mal für mich, aber der Leiter des Podcasts dürfte gern etwas weniger Anglizismen verwenden. Oder, was noch schlimmer ist, grässliche denglisch-Begriffe wie "ge-outsourced". Da gibt es auch deutsche Wörter für. Ausgelagert z.b. Nur als Anregung. Sonst fand ich die Plauderei nett. Nyx kenn ich ja schon durch unsere Zockerei. Ist auf jeden Fall schön, andere Stimmen zu hören.


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Eine Meinung zum Thema behalte ich mal für mich


Wieso? 



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch deutsche Wörter für. Ausgelagert z.b. Nur als Anregung.


Da hast du auf jeden Fall recht! Beim Konsumieren anderer Medien geht mir das teils auch auf die Nerven.
Ich selbst rede aber auch nicht besser.
Fällt einem z.B. während der Aufnahme ums Verrecken ein deutsches Wort nicht ein, dann nimmt man halt das englische. Oder sogar die komische Mischform.
Mittlerweile habe ich mich einfach damit abgefunden. ^^

Bei AC Host MrFob kann man meiner Meinung nach aber noch eher ein Auge zudrücken, da er ja in Amerika lebt.

Edit:
"Host"
Mal wieder ein englisches Wort, das ich von mir selbst unbemerkt eingebaut habe.
Gastgeber/Moderator wäre wohl die deutsche Variante gewesen?...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (31. Mai 2020)

Ich muss da manchmal auch aufpassen. Seitdem ich meine Serien auf Englisch schaue und momentan Spiele eher in der Sprache spiele, streue ich manchmal ebenfalls fremde Vokabeln ein.


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2020)

Ich hab da tatsächlich schon öfter drüber nachgedacht.
Inwieweit ich das für unsere Sprache langfristig problematisch sehe.
Letzten Endes bin ich aber zum Schluss gekommen, dass es einfach natürliche Progression ist.
Die Welt wächst zusammen, auch sprachlich.

Puristen wird es immer geben. Die werden uns dann vorleben, wie man richtig deutsch spricht. ^^


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche quatschen wir in Stammbesetzung entspannt über diverse Themen.
Wir haben anfangs viel zu besprechen, von gespielten Titeln bis zu Hardwareproblemen. Dazu gibt es Hörermeldungen und einige kleinere News.


*PCGC Podcast 121 - Daniel Abt tritt ab*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(43:20) - Hörerfeedback
(59:35) - Short News
(1:04:50) - EA und NFL verlängern Madden Vertrag
(1:07:35) - Audi feuert Daniel Abt
(1:16:45) - Industria
(1:20:55) - Steam Cloud Play (Beta)
(1:30:45) -  HL: Alyx Booth Shader u.a.


Links:
Short News
BlizzCon abgesagt
DontNod eröffnet Studio in Montreal
Quantic Dreams Spiele ab 18.06. auf Steam
TV Serie zu My friend Pedro geplant

Next Gen Werbung in CoD Warzone





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ktOUffssTA:4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q7heVIEyvQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (31. Mai 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> ich hab mir dieses 5 Stunden Ding tatsächlich auch mal angehört, obwohl mir normalerweise Podcasts über 40 min ein graus sind. aber ein MMO zu spielen mit pod im hintergrund, da geht die zeit schnell rum. Eine Meinung zum Thema behalte ich mal für mich, aber der Leiter des Podcasts dürfte gern etwas weniger Anglizismen verwenden. Oder, was noch schlimmer ist, grässliche denglisch-Begriffe wie "ge-outsourced". Da gibt es auch deutsche Wörter für. Ausgelagert z.b. Nur als Anregung. Sonst fand ich die Plauderei nett. Nyx kenn ich ja schon durch unsere Zockerei. Ist auf jeden Fall schön, andere Stimmen zu hören.



Jo, sorry. 

Aber im Ernst, bei mir liegt es auch daran, dass ich normalerweise eigentlich nur zweimal die Woche deutsch rede, einmal im Podcast und wenn ich mit der Family (tschuldigung, Familie ) daheim skype. Dann fallen mir tatsaechlich oft deutsche Woerter nicht mehr auf die schnelle ein und es wird schon haeufig ein denglisches Gemisch. Aber hey, Sprachen sind lebendig und aendern sich mit der Zeit. In 200-300 Jahren sprechen wir wahrscheinlich wirklich alle so eine Art Belter Creole. 

Aber ich werde mich bemuehen doch etwas mehr drauf zu achten in Zukunft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (31. Mai 2020)

Ist doch nicht tragisch. Ich kann mein inflationäres "halt" auch nicht abstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht tragisch. Ich kann mein inflationäres "halt" auch nicht abstellen.


Podcastaufnahmen sind auf jeden Fall gut geeignet, einem die eigenen sprachlichen Marotten vorzuhalten. ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Mai 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> bei mir liegt es auch daran, dass ich normalerweise eigentlich nur zweimal die Woche deutsch rede



da kann man es zumindest etwas nachvollziehen


----------



## Gast1669461003 (1. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Jo, sorry.
> 
> Aber im Ernst, bei mir liegt es auch daran, dass ich normalerweise eigentlich nur zweimal die Woche deutsch rede, einmal im Podcast und wenn ich mit der Family daheim skype. Dann fallen mir tatsaechlich oft deutsche Woerter nicht mehr auf die schnelle ein und es wird schon haeufig ein denglisches Gemisch. Aber hey, Sprachen sind lebendig und aendern sich mit der Zeit. In 200-300 Jahren sprechen wir wahrscheinlich wirklich alle so eine Art Belter Creole.
> 
> Aber ich werde mich bemuehen doch etwas mehr drauf zu achten in Zukunft.



Ich denke, niemand verwendet "denglische" Begriffe, um cool zu wirken. Wie du sagst, Sprache wandelt sich. Das gehört dazu. Jeder, der im Marketing arbeitet oder mal gearbeitet hat, der weiß, dass man sich irgendwann ansteckt und die Krankheit kaum wieder los wird. Kann man blöd finden, hat aber auch einen Grund. Da kommen dann nach hinten raus auch viele andere Faktoren dazu: Die Vorliebe, Medien im Originalton zu konsumieren, im Internet auch die englischsprachigen und thematisch viel breiteren Angebote wahrzunehmen, ob Websites, Foren oder Social Media, im Job Englisch sprechen, lesen und schreiben zu müssen, bla bla. Inzwischen bin ich soweit, dass ich öfter man auf Englisch denke, ab und an sogar träume. Manchmal fallen mir deutsche Vokalen nicht sofort ein, dafür aber die englischen. 

Man sollte es nach eigenem Ermessen nicht (absichtlich) übertreiben, aber gezwungen darauf zu achten, unbedingt die deutschen Vokabeln zu verwenden, wo z.B. "outsourcen" ein etablierter Begriff in einer bestimmten Welt ist, um etwas zu beschreiben, ist jetzt ebenso übertrieben. Außer man schreibt für den Landser oder so. Aber Sprache ist halt auch dynamischer als einfach nur ein Wichsen auf Rechtschreib- und Grammatikregeln seines Herkunftsortes - da darf man gern auch mit spielen, finde ich.


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2020)

Gut zusammengefasst!


----------



## fud1974 (1. Juni 2020)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Man sollte es nach eigenem Ermessen nicht (absichtlich) übertreiben, aber gezwungen darauf zu achten, unbedingt die deutschen Vokabeln zu verwenden, wo z.B. "outsourcen" ein etablierter Begriff in einer bestimmten Welt ist, um etwas zu beschreiben, ist jetzt ebenso übertrieben.



Ehrlich gesagt käme ich bei "outsourcen" auch nicht mehr auf den Gedanken, das deutsche  Äquivalent "auslagern" zu nehmen, weil ich bei "outsourcen" sofort an den wirtschaftlichen/produktionstechnischen Zusammenhang denke, bei "auslagern" ist das für mich eher unbestimmt.

Es mag einem nun gefallen oder nicht, aber bei uns sind viele englische Begriffe in den Sprachgebrauch eingezogen. Ein übertriebe Benutzung "rein deutscher" Begriffe, die eher ungewöhnlich geworden sind wirkt da für mich genauso befremdlich wie die übertriebene Verwendung von englischen
Begriffen wo wirklich zu vermeiden wären, z.B. beim was ich als "Schicki-Micki-Sprech" verstehe..

"Hach, wir waren ja bei diesem neuen Italian-Guy, das ist da sooooooo tasty, völlig awesome.. ich musste das dringend mit meiner Peer-Group sharen ..."


----------



## Falconer75 (1. Juni 2020)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Aber Sprache ist halt auch dynamischer als einfach nur ein Wichsen auf Rechtschreib- und Grammatikregeln seines Herkunftsortes - da darf man gern auch mit spielen, finde ich.



Da schließe ich mich komplett an. Ich mag unserer Sprache sehr, aber sie künstlich von Anglizismen frei zu halten, ist absurd. Hat die Computer Bild Spiele ja viele Jahre lang versucht... Zudem beschweren sich auch gern Menschen über den steigenden Einfluss der englischen Sprache, deren Deutschkenntnisse mich wünschen lassen würden, sie ins Englische wechseln zu lassen. Schlechtes Englisch ertrage ich besser.


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2020)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich komplett an. Ich mag unserer Sprache sehr, aber sie künstlich von Anglizismen frei zu halten, ist absurd.



hat ja auch niemand verlangt. ich bin ja nicht blind und sehe auch wie sich alles entwickelt. muss aber ja nicht jeder "traumhaft" finden, diese entwicklung.


----------



## Falconer75 (1. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hat ja auch niemand verlangt. ich bin ja nicht blind und sehe auch wie sich alles entwickelt. muss aber ja nicht jeder "traumhaft" finden, diese entwicklung.



War null auf dich gemünzt. Die Diskussion gibt's ja schon ein bisschen länger. Der Einfluss des Französischen durch die hugenottischen Immigranten hat z.B. viele Deutschsprachige gestört.  Die können hier nun aber leider nicht mehr mitdiskutieren.


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli und Lukas besprechen, warum Bobby Kotick bei Activision Blizzard möglicherweise bald seinen Hut ziehen muss.
Außerdem: Warum können sowohl Trackmania als auch das neu angekündigte Project Cars 3 bei ihren Fans aktuell nicht punkten? Das und mehr erfahrt ihr in dieser Folge!


*PCGC Podcast 122 - Haten aus Liebe zum Hobby*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(25:20) - Hörerfeedback
(38:25) – Short News
(43:40) - Anteilseigner gegen Bobby Kotick
(52:40) - Project Cars 3 angekündigt
(1:08:40) - Trackmania und sein neues Finanzierungsmodell
(1:14:30) - SEGAs Game Gear Micro und Fog Gaming


Links:
Joe Kucan Interview von Felix Schütz
Polygon Artikel zu venezuelanischen Gorldfarmern

Project Cars 3
Ankündigungstrailer
Arcade Gameplay
Simulationslastigeres Gameplay


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hat ja auch niemand verlangt. ich bin ja nicht blind und sehe auch wie sich alles entwickelt. muss aber ja nicht jeder "traumhaft" finden, diese entwicklung.


Youtube hat mir heute passenderweise dieses Video vorgeschlagen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aLfhhWE668

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nino und Julian sind zu Gast. Sie informieren uns über den RTX 3080 Leak. Außerdem stellen wir das Konzept vor, wie die beiden in Zukunft öfter Hardwarethemen abdecken werden.
Danach sprechen wir ausführlich über die Sony Präsentation und die angekündigten Spiele. Daneben findet das hässliche Stiefkind PC Gaming Show leider nicht mehr viel Platz.


*PCGC Podcast 123 - Besser als Gronkh*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:15) - Hörerfeedback
(45:55) - Hardwareteil - Das Konzept
(50:55) - RTX 3080 Leaks
(1:11:20) - Short News
(1:15:10) - PS5 - Design
(1:31:50) - PS5 - Exclusives
(1:33:10) - Horizon Forbidden West
(1:38:30) - Marvel’s Spider-Man: Miles Morales
(1:42:10) - Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart
(1:51:30) - Demon’s Souls Remake
(1:53:15) - Gran Turismo 7
(1:58:20) - Sackboy: A Big Adventure
(2:00:05) - Returnal
(2:05:00) - Destruction All Stars
(2:08:35) - Astro’s Playroom
(2:11:45) - PS5 - Indie Games
(2:12:45) - Bugsnax
(2:15:10) - Goodbye Volcano High
(2:16:50) - Jett: The Far Shore
(2:20:05) - Kena: Bridge of the Spirits
(2:23:45) - Little Devil Inside
(2:26:25) - Oddworld: Soulstorm
(2:29:40) - Stray
(2:32:20) - Solar Ash
(2:34:15) - PS5 - Third Party Games
(2:34:20) - GTA V
(2:38:40) - Ghostwire: Tokyo
(2:41:05) - Godfall
(2:45:30) - Project Athia
(2:49:30) - Hitman 3
(2:55:15) - Deathloop
(3:00:55) - Resident Evil Village
(3:03:15) - Pragmata
(3:05:30) - Unser Fazit zur Sony Präsentation
(3:13:55) - Guerilla Collective, PC Gaming Show und Future Games Show
(3:16:20) - Ghostrunner
(3:19:40) - Liberated
(3:20:20) - Metal Hellsinger
(3:22:40) - Elite Dangerous: Odyssey
(3:23:05) - Torchlight 3
(3:23:40) - Valheim
(3:28:30) - Icarus
(3:32:45) - Project Wingman
(3:33:55) - Everspace 2
(3:36:15) - Unser Fazit zu den Summer Game Fest Shows



Short News
Star Wars Squadron Leak
Kingdoms of Amalur Remaster Leak


----------



## Zybba (22. Juni 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt den ersten Hardwareeinspieler aus der Dose, Besprechungen zum Baldur’s Gate 3 Gameplay und der EA Play Live 2020.
Zusätzlich behandeln wir Among Trees, ein eher entspanntes Singleplayer Survival Game. Außerdem Warborn, ein rundenbasiertes Taktikspiel.


*PCGC Podcast 124 - Baumkuschler und Kriegsgeborene*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(09:25) - Hörerfeedback
(39:10) - Nino und Julian stellen ihre Rechner vor
(47:00) - Hörerfeedback Hardware
(58:40) - B550 AM4 Motherboards
(1:21:25) - Short News
(1:29:50) - Baldur’s Gate 3 Gameplay
(1:46:30) - EA Play Live 2020
(1:47:10) - https://www.gamepro.de/artikel/it-t...der-a-way-out-macher-vorgestellt,3359011.htmlIt takes two und Allgemeines zur Show
(1:56:40) - Lost in Random
(1:58:25) - Rocket Arena
(2:03:35) - Star Wars Squadron
(2:21:20) - weitere EA Ankündigungen
(2:24:00) - Among Trees
(2:45:50) - Warborn



Links:

Short News
Cyberpunk Verschiebung und gratis Next Gen Upgrade
Leak: Crash Bandicoot 4: It's About Time

weitere EA Ankündigungen
FIFA/Madden Trailer
Skate Evolution
NFS wieder bei Criterion in Enwicklung
Battefield in Arbeit
Dragon Age 4 Teaser


----------



## MrFob (22. Juni 2020)

YAY! Endlich Einspieler aus der Dose!


----------



## Zybba (22. Juni 2020)

Ich finde dafür könnten wir uns aber echt nen Bumper oder so überlegen.
Muss ja kein Dosensound sein. ^^


----------



## Zybba (1. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Endlich gibt es neues Material zu Cyberpunk 2077! Nino, Tobi und Lukas sind dazu aber eher geteilter Meinung.
Mit Mixers Schließung und vor allem dem MeToo Moment der Gaming Szene gibt es aber auch ernsthaft negative Nachrichten zu vermelden. Oder ist diese öffentliche Schlammschlacht sogar nötig?


*PCGC Podcast 125 - Mixed Feelings*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:30) - Hörerfeedback
(31:55) - Hardware: PC Luftkühlung
(1:14:30) - Short News
(1:22:30) - Cyberpunk 2077 - Night City Wire Stream
(1:47:30) - Mixer schließt
(1:59:55) - MeToo



Links:
PCGC PC

Short News
Hitman 3 Release
Crash Bandicoot 4 Trailer
https://www.gameswirtschaft.de/wirtschaft/deck-13-interactive-focus-home-uebernahme/

Metoo
Chris Avellone
Streamer
Method
Dota 2
Ubisoft
Ashraf Ismail
*Umfangreiche Reddit Liste mit gesammelten Vorwürfen*


----------



## Stirrling (3. Juli 2020)

Ich sag erstmal nur: Fett!


----------



## Zybba (6. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meditativ durchs All treiben und dabei einen Lasercutter schwingen? Mehr dazu im im Hardspace: Shipbreaker Review mit Tobi und Lukas!
Außerdem geht es um Hardware, Feedback dazu und Spiele in diversen Cyberpunk Variationen. Viel Spaß!


*PCGC Podcast 126 - Der Schrottcast*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:40) - Hörerfeedback
(40:45) - Hardware: Kühllösungen im Vergleich
(1:04:40) - Short News
(1:12:40) - Cyberpunk PCGH Interview und gestrichene Wallruns 
(1:20:40) - Syn
(1:24:50) - Hyper Scape
(1:33:30) - Crucible zurück in Closed Beta
(1:38:20) - Hardspace: Shipbreaker


Links:
God Mode Camera
John Oliver über Zwangsräumungen
PCGC PC
Hardspace: Shipbreaker Roadmap


Short News
https://www.pcgames.de/Horizon-Zero-Dawn-Spiel-55719/News/pc-release-action-rpg-1353536/
Devolver Direct Termin
NBA 2K21 ohne gratis NExt Gen Upgrade +Preis
Tencent gründet US Studio


----------



## Zybba (14. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nina, Devolverland Expo, Future’s Future! Neben der Devolver Direct gibt es Infos zum Atari VCS und dem neu angekündigten Steelrising.
Außerdem berichten Nino und Julian von dem Ryzen XT Refresh und ob sich die Anschaffung lohnt.


*PCGC Podcast 127 - FUTURE'S FUTURE*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(39:30) - Hörerfeedback
(1:03:05) - Hardware: AMD Ryzen XT
(1:22:00) - Short News
(1:33:50) - Steelrising
(1:43:25) - Atari VCS
(1:56:10) - Devolver Direct
(1:57:25) - Shadow Warrior 3
(2:01:30) - Olija
(2:04:45) - Carrion
(2:06:50) - Fall Guys
(2:09:35) - Serious Sam 4
(2:11:05) - Devolverland Expo + Fazit zur Show


Links:
Witcher 3 - Friendly HUD Mod

Short News
Halo 3 Release
Sony investiert in Epic
Valorant bringt 100$ Skin
Far Cry 6 Teaser






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7MUDQYWk6qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Z3izim1TbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Zybba (21. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich steht die Verlosung des PCGC PC an!
Außerdem geben Julian und Nino zielgerichtete Kaufberatung für einen PC bis 1000€.
Neben Hardware geht es um französische Spiele: Wir besprechen die Highlights der Ubisoft Forward Show und Olli stellt “Night Call” vor.


*PCGC Podcast 128 - Franzosengelaber*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(22:50) - PCGC PC Verlosung
(29:30) - Hörerfeedback
(48:20) - Hardware: PC Upgrade bis 1000€
(1:16:20) - “Short” News
(1:33:20) - Ubisoft Forward und Watch Dogs Legion
(1:52:50) - Far Cry 6
(2:03:55) - Assassin’s Creed Valhalla
(2:33:20) - Night Call


Links:*** Doctors, Real Friends with Zach and Donald[/URL]

Short News
New World verschoben
Flight Simulator Release Date
Henry Cavill baut seinen Rechner






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Pq55bgQI3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CiqtlBKTLDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7UTb7VKTCcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (22. Juli 2020)

Keine Korrektur/Update: In unserem Teil ueebr Watchdogs Legion hatte ich noch spekuliert, dass man eventuell vielleicht sogar Leute verlieren wird wenn sie sterben, da man ja eh immer wieder neue rekrutieren kann (aehnlich wie in XCOM zum Beispiel). Habe jetzt aber den Play4 Podcast angehoert, wo Chris Doerre ueber seine Anspiel Session berichtet hat und laut ihm war es im Moment so, dass Rekruten wenn sie "sterben" nur verhaftet werden und man halt dann fuer die naecshten 15-20 Minuten oder so jemand anderen spielen muss. Lukas hatte also den richtigen Riecher.
Finde ich eigentlich etwas schade muss ich sagen. Es hat ja z.B. bei XCOM auch immer etwas spannung in die Sache gebracht, dass man seine Soldaten eben auch verlieren konnte. Aber anscheinend will Ubi diesen Weg dann wohl eher nicht gehen.


----------



## Zybba (22. Juli 2020)

Danke fürs Update!
So ein "extremes" Feature wäre auf jeden Fall cool gewesen.
Naja, dann halt bei Watch Dogs 13, also in 10 Jahren.


----------



## MrFob (22. Juli 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke fürs Update!
> So ein "extremes" Feature wäre auf jeden Fall cool gewesen.
> Naja, dann halt bei Watch Dogs 13, also in 10 Jahren.



Jo, oder vielleicht eine Art "Hardcore" Mode (also, soweit man bei Ubisoft je ueberhaupt von Hardcore sprechen kann  in dem man die Leute dann wirklich verliert. Sollte ja technisch eigentlich nicht so schwer zu machen sein.


----------



## Zybba (26. Juli 2020)

Wir haben ja die PCGC PC Verlosung durchgeführt.
Der Sieger hat uns netterweise ein paar Bilder + Video zukommen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Dm4AitmhVc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Hier noch mal der Link zur verbauten Hardware und mehr Bilder: https://builds.gg/builds/pcgc-pc-26395


----------



## Zybba (29. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tobi und Lukas sprechen über die große Xbox Series X Show.
Was wurde gezeigt? Wie hat es uns gefallen? Warum ist so schwierig das scheue echte Gameplay in der freien Wildbahn zu filmen?
Das und mehr in dieser Folge!


*PCGC Podcast 129 - Ha-Low Resolution*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(24:55) - Hardware: AMDs neue integrierte Grafikchips
(43:10) - Short News
(45:10) - Xbox Series X Showcase
(49:05) - Halo infinite
(1:04:20) - State of Decay 3
(1:09:30) - Forza Motorsport
(1:12:30) - Everwild
(1:15:55) - Tell me why
(1:19:45) - Ori and the Will of the Whisps
(1:22:05) - Outer Worlds: Peril of Gorgon
(1:24:50) - Grounded
(1:30:50) - Avowed
(1:37:00) - As Dusk Falls
(1:40:25) - Hellblade 2
(1:42:45) - Psychonauts 2
(1:46:15) - Destiny 2: Beyond Light
(1:49:55) - Stalker 2
(1:53:30) - Warhammer 40000: Darktide
(1:59:40) - Tetris Effect Connected
(2:02:10) - The Gunk
(2:07:50) - The Medium
(2:11:10) - New Genesis: Phantasy Star Online 2
(2:13:10) - Crossfire X
(2:16:40) - Fable
(2:23:25) - Fazit zur Show



Short News Links:
Commander Keen Mobile Entwicklung gestoppt
Blasphemous gratis DLC
Rocket League bald Free to Play


----------



## Zybba (4. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was unterscheidet mechanische Tastaturen gegenüber gewöhnlichen? Das erklären wir diese Woche im Hardware Teil.
Neben News liefern Tobi und Lukas endlich das sagenumwobene SUPERHOT: MIND CONTROL DELETE Review!


*PCGC Podcast 130 - Zwei superheiße Typen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(10:20) - Hörerfeedback
(24:40) - Hardware: Tastaturen, Mecha vs. Rubberdome
(57:45) - Short News
(01:04:40) - Microsoft reagiert auf Kritik an Halo Infinites Optik
(01:10:55) - Gerücht: Xbox Live Abschaffung
(01:14:10) - SUPERHOT: MIND CONTROL DELETE


Links:
Halo Infinite Multiplayer wird F2P

Short News
Splinter Cell Anime Serie
Beyond Good & Evil Live Action Film
Moon Studios arbeiten an ARPG
Ghost of Tsushima ist schnellstverkaufte neue PS4 Eigenmarke
PS5 bekommt angeblich austauschbare Blenden


----------



## Zybba (11. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bobby Kotick macht sich weiter die Taschen voll, während die Mitarbeiter eher nicht so zufrieden sind. Das und andere News der Woche besprechen Tobi und Lukas.
Im Hardwareteil vergleichen wir mit Nino verschiedene Bauarten von Monitoren.


*PCGC Podcast 131 - Warzone: Bobby fett am Looten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(26:55) - Hardware - Monitore
(55:15) - Short News
(1:02:50) - xCloud im GamePass und Razer Kishi
(1:09:13) - State of Play
(1:18:25) - Activision Blizzard - Earnings Call Conference
(1:26:10) - Unterbezahlte Blizzard Mitarbeiter organisieren sich


Links:
Forza PCGC Racing Team
xCloud kommt nicht für Apple

Short News
Suicide Squad Spiel Teaser
Baldurs Gate 3: Early Access verschoben, Larian rät von Vorbestellungen ab
Diablo Immortal Gameplay Trailer
Microsoft dementiert Xbox Live Gold Abschaffung





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5-3eujJyZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (12. August 2020)

Haha, ich habe bei unserem Sprint durch die State of Play Spiele gar nicht erwaehnt, dass es ja ein 10 Minuten Gameplay Video zu Godfall gab (eigentlich das laengste Video in dem ganzen Ding). Naja, sagt ja irgendwie auch was ueber das Spiel aus, dass wir es vergessen haben.


----------



## Zybba (12. August 2020)

Naja, als vollwertige Zusammenfassung war es ja eh nie geplant. ^^


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Haha, ich habe bei unserem Sprint durch die State of Play Spiele gar nicht erwaehnt, dass es ja ein 10 Minuten Gameplay Video zu Godfall gab (eigentlich das laengste Video in dem ganzen Ding). Naja, sagt ja irgendwie auch was ueber das Spiel aus, dass wir es vergessen haben.



kann man euch nicht verdenken. sieht wirklich völlig belanglos aus.
aber vielleicht feiert es die soulsborne-roguelike-hardcore-fraktion ab . keine ahnung. wobei die wohl eher auf das remake von demons souls wartet, schätze ich.


----------



## Zybba (12. August 2020)

Ich feier den Stil irgendwie.
Warum kann ich gar nicht genau sagen.
Die übertriebene Optik, mit posermäßigen Rüstungen. Asiatisch angehaucht, aber doch irgendwie anders.
Dazu die schnellen Kämpfe. Ich behalte es auf jeden Fall im Auge!


----------



## golani79 (12. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kann man euch nicht verdenken. sieht wirklich völlig belanglos aus.
> aber vielleicht feiert es die soulsborne-roguelike-hardcore-fraktion ab . keine ahnung. wobei die wohl eher auf das remake von demons souls wartet, schätze ich.


Wie kommst du jetzt darauf, dass das Souls-Like gehen soll?
Gameplay angesehen?

Im Übrigen wird erwähnt, dass es ein Loot-Slasher werden soll .. ja, Playerskill wird auch erwähnt, aber das Video klingt und sieht jetzt nicht gerade nach einem wirklichen Hardcore-Titel in Bezug auf Schwierigkeitsgrad aus.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (12. August 2020)

Sie haben es bei der zweiten(?) Präsi als völlig neues Genre angepriesen, den weltersten Looter-Slasher.
Das war so dumm!


----------



## MrFob (12. August 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> kann man euch nicht verdenken. sieht wirklich völlig belanglos aus.
> aber vielleicht feiert es die soulsborne-roguelike-hardcore-fraktion ab . keine ahnung. wobei die wohl eher auf das remake von demons souls wartet, schätze ich.



Neinnein, sie haben doch ihren eigenen Aussagen zufolge ein neues Genre erfunden: Den Looter-Slasher (weil es sowas ja noch nie gab  )

Allerdings glaube ich, dass ich mit dem gameplay so wie es aussieht schon Spass haben koennte, sicher nichts bahnbrechendes aber vielleicht ein schoener action-romp fuer Zwischendurch mal.

EDIT: Whoops, habe golani's post uebersehen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. August 2020)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt darauf, dass das Souls-Like gehen soll?



na ja, weil das in mehreren berichten über das spiel steht- zb hier: "Godfall offers a fantasy setting and a soulslike combat system..." oder hier "Although short, this gameplay snippet does provide an impression of the game's Souls-like combat." 

falls dem nicht so sein sollte, dann asche auf mein (und deren) haupt.


----------



## Zybba (13. August 2020)

Der Begriff Souls-like wird heute ja recht inflationär benutzt.
Ich erwische mich selbst auch ab und an dabei.
Inwieweit das jetzt aber bei Godfall der Fall ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Zybba (18. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1984, 2077, 2560, 3040:
Olli, Tobi und Robert besprechen Epics Aufbegehren gegen Apple und Google. Außerdem fährt mal wieder der Cyberpunk 2077 Hype Train durch den Podcast - Night City Wire Episode 2 ist da! Halo: Infinite dagegen wird 2020 nicht da sein...
Zum Abschluss diskutieren die drei noch ausführlich den PC Port von Horizon Zero Dawn.


*PCGC Podcast 132 - Mensch oder Maschine*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:45) - Hardware - PC selber bauen oder bauen lassen?
(33:20) - Halo: Infinite verschoben
(47:15) - Apple und Google gegen Epic
(1:04:35) - Cyberpunk 2077: Night City Wire - Ep. 2
(1:44:30) - Horizon Zero Dawn: Complete Edition


Links:
Die “äußerst erfolgreiche” Petition gegen Halos Verschiebung
Kolumne zu Epics 1984 Feldzug, von Lukas Schmid
Halo: Infinite 64


----------



## MrFob (19. August 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> 1984, 2077, 2560, 3040



Woah, ok warte mal. Also 1984, die Anspielung ist klar.


Spoiler



Die Apple vs. Epic Geschichte mit dem Werbespot.


2077 - eh klar


Spoiler



Cyberpunk 


2560 musste ich kurz nachgooglen (aber hab es mir schon gedacht)


Spoiler



Das Jahr in dem Halo Inifinite veroeffentlicht wird ... aeh ich meine spielt. 


Aber 3040 war etwas haerter


Spoiler



Ich weiss ja ncht ob es auch nochmal explizit spaeter im Spiel vorkommt, aber soweit ich zur Zeit bin gab es nur mal eine Durchsage, dass jemand einen Termin, den er im Jahr 2064 gehabt haette um 355 Tausend Irgendwas Tage verpasst hat. Das hat dann wahrscheinlich irgendwer im Internet umgerechnet? Ganz schoen abgefahren aber ordentlich recherchiert zu Horzion: Zero Dawn Zybba.


----------



## Zybba (19. August 2020)

Da habe ich auf jeden Fall krass recherchiert! 




MrFob schrieb:


> Aber 3040 war etwas haerter


https://horizon.fandom.com/wiki/Timeline



MrFob schrieb:


> aber ordentlich recherchiert zu Horzion: Zero Dawn Zybba.


Danke!


----------



## MrFob (19. August 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Da habe ich auf jeden Fall krass recherchiert!
> https://horizon.fandom.com/wiki/Timeline



Na jetzt hat die Quelle wenigstens den Credit bekommen, den sie verdient hat. 

Oh, da faellt mir ein, ich erwaehnte ja im Podcast, dass die Welt von H:ZD durchaus viele Orte enthaelt, die der Realitaet nachempfunden sind. Dazu gibt's vom selben Fan Wiki auch ne schoene Liste mit Vergleichsbildern. Ziemlich cool wie ich finde:

https://horizon.fandom.com/wiki/List_of_Real_Life_Locations_for_Places_in_Horizon_Zero_Dawn


----------



## Zybba (24. August 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Folge gibt es ordentlich Post! Leider fällt Hörerbriefonkel Olli aus und ihr müsst mit Tobi und Lukas Vorliebe nehmen. Wir sprechen über zwei neu angekündigten Spiele, Black Myth: Wukong und Gotham Knights. Gerade bei letzterem sind wir als Comic-Nerds genau in unserem Element!
Außerdem geht es im Hardwareteil um Sinn und Unsinn optischer Laufwerke.


*PCGC Podcast 133 - Von Superhelden und anderen Affen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:25) - Hörerfeedback
(52:35) - Hardware: Sind optische Laufwerke noch sinnvoll?
(1:12:35) - Short News
(1:16:45) - Oculus VR bald mit Facebook Zwang
(1:25:30) - Black Myth: Wukong
(1:37:00) - Gotham Knights


Links:
Bel-Air Fan Trailer
Gute Podcasts - Der Thread

Short News:
Hitman 3 zeitexklusiv bei Epic
Tera Publisher schließt
Ghost of Tsushima bekommt Koop Missionen
Call of Duty Black Ops: Cold War Teaser


----------



## Zybba (2. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über die wenigen Highlights der Gamescom Opening Night Live. Viele gab es dafür bei der Vorstellung von Nvidias neuer Grafikkartengeneration, Ampere!
Auch der Flight Simulator 2020 geizt zumindest optisch nicht mit seinen Reizen.


*PCGC Podcast 134 - Ampere hebt ab, Olli stürzt ab*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(25:10) - Hörerfeedback
(30:25) - Hardware: Nvidia Ampere Reveal
(1:03:40) - Short News
(1:04:50) - Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League
(1:08:50) - Gamescom Opening Night Live
(1:12:35) - Call of Duty: Black Ops: Cold War
(1:20:55) - Dragon Age 4 WIP Teaser
(1:33:10) - WoW Shadowlands
(1:37:30) - Teardown
(1:41:05) - Lemnis Gate
(1:43:45) - Medal of Honor: Above and Beyond
(1:49:45) - Age of Empires III: Definitive Edition
(1:51:45) - restliche Spiele
(1:56:31) - Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020



Links
Afterlives - Bastion

Short News
Pharao: A new Era
The Witcher: Monster Slayer


----------



## MrFob (2. September 2020)

Mein Gott sind wir aktuell diese Woche! Fast als haette Jen-Hsun Huang seine super light speed RTX Zeitmaschiene schon bei uns angewendet.


----------



## Zybba (2. September 2020)

Heute schon mit der Technologie von morgen!


----------



## Zybba (7. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony scheint sich an Microsoft zu orientieren und seine Exklusivspiele bald auch für den PC zu bringen. Grund genug, das Thema in den News aufzugreifen.
Im Hardwareteil geht es nach den vorgestellten Own Designs erneut um die Nvidia Ampere. Den Abschluss bildet Wasteland 3. Hört, warum wir das Spiel trotz offensichtlicher Mängel mögen.


*PCGC Podcast 135 - Podcastokalypse*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(28:20) - Hardware: Nvidia Ampere
(1:06:00) - Short News
(1:14:25) - Oculus VR Verkaufsstopp in Deutschland
(1:22:10) - Mariokart Live: Home Circuit
(1:36:55) - Sony plant mehr First Party Spiele auf den PC zu bringen
(1:48:40) - Wasteland 3



Links:
The Pod 280 - Crunch
The Pod 282 - Fallstricke der Spielkritik
Gamestar Podcast 92 - Cyberpunk 2077 Story Design
GameTwo - Flight Simulator 2020
Hitler reacts to Nvidia Ampere
Nvidia Ampere Customs Designs

Short News
The Witcher 3 Upgrade
Immortals: Fenix Rising
No Man’s Sky Entwickler arbeiten an neuem Spiel


----------



## Zybba (16. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



“New World”, das neue Spiel der Amazon Game Studios darf mittlerweile öffentlich diskutiert werden. Daher haben wir einige Gäste da, die schon Erfahrungen in der neuen Welt gesammelt haben.
Dazu gibt es wie immer den Hardwareteil, in dem Lukas seinen mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommenen Rechner präsentiert. News haben wir natürlich auch!


*PCGC Podcast 136 - Schöne neue Welt?*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(12:50) - Hardware: Lukas PC
(37:50) - New World
(1:44:35) - Short News
(1:48:00) - Xbox Series X + S Preise, Gamepass
(1:58:35) - Immortals Fenyx Rising


Short News Links:
Big Navi + Zen 3 Vorstellungstermin
Amazon arbeitet angeblich an Sci-Fi MMO
AC Valhalla Release vorgezogen


----------



## Zybba (21. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche haben wir eine bunte Mischung News. Nvidia Ampere Verfügbarkeit, Cyberpunk 2077: Night City Wire Episode 3, PS5 Showcase und vieles mehr!
Ein Review gibts auch noch; zu Star Renegades.


*PCGC Podcast 137 - Panische Playstation Preorder und pinke Planeten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:10) - Hörerfeedback
(31:00) - Hardware
(48:40) - Short News
(1:01:30) - Monster Energy gegen Ubisoft
(1:10:55) - Michel Ancel verlässt Ubisoft
(1:15:40) - Cyberpunk 2077 - Night City Wire Ep. 3
(1:29:00) - PS5 Showcase
(1:55:40) - Star Renegades


Short News
3DS eingestellt
Stadia, xCloud und Geforce Now erhältlich bei Apple
Oculus Quest 2


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft kauft Zenixmax. Was bedeutet das für Elder Scrolls, Fallout und co? Neben dieser und anderen News sprechen wir über die RTX 3090.
Zusätzlich gibt es ein Review zu Hades, mit Gast Nils.


*PCGC Podcast 138 - Höllenspaß mit Hades*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(27:45) - Hörerfeedback
(44:40) - Hardware - RTX 3090
(1:10:50) - Short News
(1:14:50) - Michel Ancel war bei Ubisoft unter Beobachtung
(1:18:25) - Microsoft kauf Zenixmax
(1:34:20) - Mike Morhaime gründet Dreamhaven
(1:38:40) - Amazon Luna
(1:52:30) - Hades


Links:
The Making of Horizon Zero Dawn
Hades OST

Short News
Game Awards 2020
BlizzConline
Aquanox: Deep Descent


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über den angeordneten Crunch bei CD Projekt Red zum Endspurt vor dem Cyberpunk 2077 Release.
Außerdem erzählen die Hardware Jungs, wie sie zum Hobby gekommen sind.


*PCGC Podcast 139 - Nutze den Tag*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(07:00) - Hardware
(35:20) - Short News
(38:50) - Crunch für Cyberpunk 2077 angeordnet



Short News
WoW: Shadowlands verschoben
Hyperscape wird überarbeitet
Ergebnis der Ubisoft Mitarbeiter Umfrage

Cyberpunk Crunch
Twitter Statement von Adam Badowski
Trailer: Nutze den Tag


----------



## Zybba (12. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum schaffen es die reichsten Tech-Firmen der Welt nicht brauchbare Spiele zu veröffentlichen? Das Muster dieses Unvermögens zieht sich durch die Folge.
Wir besprechen Zen 3, Playstation 5, große und kleine Spiele. Ollis Bericht zu Genshin Impact rundet das ganze ab!


*PCGC Podcast 140 - Gacha Impact im Westen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:05) - Hardware: Zen 3 und Big Navi
(49:55) - Short News
(51:15) - Amazon’s Crucible und Marvel’s Avengers
(1:06:50) - Playstation 5 Teardown und Abwärtskompabilität
(1:33:05) - GamePass kommt angeblich für iOS
(1:36:40) - Aktueller Chromecast ohne Stadia
(1:47:20) - Manor Lords
(1:51:35) - Prodeus
(1:56:05) - Genshin Impact


Links:
HOTAS für Konsolen aus dem 3D Drucker

Short News
Riot schließt Sydney Außenstelle
Activision Blizzard schließt französische Außenstelle


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über unerwartete Wege ist Nino an eine neue Ampere Grafikkarte gekommen. Davon erzählt er Jan und Lukas im Hardware-Teil. Außerdem geht es um Assassin’s Creed Valhalla.
Danach diskutieren wir ausführlich, wie uns das neue Material zu Cyberpunk 2077 gefällt. Dabei sind wir von den GTA Vibes doch eher überrascht.


*PCGC Podcast 141 - Style over Substance*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(22:20) - Hardware: AC: Valhalla Systemanforderungen u.a.
(56:05) - Short News
(58:45) - Mass Effect - Legendary Edition
(1:09:40) - AC Valhalla: umfangreiche Anpassungen möglich
(1:25:55) - Cyberpunk 2077 - Night City Wire Ep. 4


Links:
Bawatch Berlin Podcast
Starcraft 2 erhält keine neuen Inhalte


----------



## Zybba (2. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem wir eine Woche nicht da waren, melden wir uns zurück! Es gibt viel zu besprechen. Zum Beispiel die Big Navi Enthüllung und die Cyberpunk 2077 Verschiebung. Außerdem haben wir mehrere Spiele angetestet. Star Wars Squadrons, Immortals Fenyx Rising(Demo) und Ghostrunner!


*PCGC Podcast 142 - Geschwader, Götter, Geister*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(28:05) - Hörerfeedback
(46:00) - Hardware: Lukas PC + Big Navi
(1:33:10) - Short News
(1:36:35) - Cyberpunk 2077 Verschiebung
(1:59:05) - Darkest Dungeon 2 Trailer
(2:02:05) - Niederlande fällt Urteil gegen FIFA Lootboxen
(2:14:55) - Star Wars Squadrons
(2:44:15) - Immortals Fenyx Rising
(3:06:10) - Ghostrunner


Links:

Short News
343 Studio Chef tritt von Halo Infinite Entwicklung zurück
Far Cry 6 und Rainbow Six Quarantine
WoW Shadowlands erscheint am 24.11.

Cyberpunk 2077
Auszüge aus dem Conference Call
”Full Confirmation!”
Morddrohungen wegen Verschiebung
Everspace 2 Verschiebung


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das All, unendliche Weiten… Oder doch nicht?! Der zumindest anfangs instanzierte Ansatz der Everspace 2 Beta bereitet uns etwas Sorgen.
Neben diesem Thema widmen wir uns dem N7 Day, der Mass Effect Legendary Edition, Cryteks Zukunftsplänen und weiteren News.
Viel Spaß!


*PCGC Podcast 143 - Space Boomers*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(26:00) - Hörerfeedback
(29:35) - Short News
(31:30) - N7 Day, Mass Effect Legendary Edition
(52:50) - Crytek Leaks
(1:00:20) - Vampire: The Masquerade Battle Royale
(1:06:15) - Umstrittene Riot Werbung
(1:20:40) - Sony gegen PS5 Drittanbieter
(1:29:30) - Everspace 2 (Closed Beta)


Links:
Suggys Autogalerie

Short News
Path of Exile - 3.13 Verschiebung
EA Motive arbeitet doch nicht an Star Wars Spiel
Fortnite in iOS über GeforceNow


----------



## MrFob (10. November 2020)

Sach ma Zybba, haben wir eigentlich hier im thread schon mal darauf verwiesen, dass es uns seit 4-5 Wochen auch auf youtube gibt mit allen Folgen? Konnte dazu gar nichts finden.

Also hier mal der Link:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgvJuMTsrLw3TISqJWJIbPA


----------



## Zybba (10. November 2020)

Ne.
Ich dachte mir das juckt hier eh keinen.


----------



## Zybba (17. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche stimmen wir uns mit einem Ersteindruck schon mal auf die kommende Folge zu Assassin’s Creed Valhalla ein. Dazu gibt es wie immer News, Hardware und mehr!
Zum Abschluss sprechen wir mit den Gästen Daniel und Philipp über ihr frisch veröffentlichtes VR Spiel, Despatch: Entity Astray.


*PCGC Podcast 144 - Dark Souls fürs Hirn*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:00) - Hörerfeedback
(34:35) - Hardware: Peltier-Kühlungen
(53:25) - Halo 4 MC Release Datum
(54:00) - Take-Two Interactive übernimmt Codemasters
(59:00) - Portal Reloaded
(1:04:05) - Ersteindruck: Assassin’s Creed Valhalla
(1:31:55) - Despatch: Entity Astray


Links:
N7 Day Modding Community Showcase


----------



## MrFob (17. November 2020)

Unser erstes Entwickler Interview! 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNtyAKv9al4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (17. November 2020)

Doppelpost, bitte loeschen.


----------



## Zybba (24. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem großen Assassin’s Creed Podcast kann Tobi sich mit Valhalla endlich wieder der Reihe widmen! Zur Seite stehen ihm dabei Kristina, Daniel und Nino. Wie zu erwarten sind sie sich nicht in allen Punkten einig...
Im Hardwareteil, geht um es AMDs neue Grafikkartengeneration, Big Navi.


*PCGC Podcast 145 - Valhalla: Plündern fürn guten Zweck*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(01:35) - Hardware: Big Navi
(31:20) - Short News
(32:40) - Assassin’s Creed: Valhalla


AC Valhalla Links:
The Spiffing Brit Exploit Video 1
The Spiffing Brit Exploit Video 2
Offizielle User Screenshot Galerie


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2020)

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen nach langer Abstinenz wieder mit dem Podcast hören angefangen und höre mir jetzt nicht nur eure aktuellen Folgen sondern auch komplett durcheinander ältere an. 

Mein einziger wirklicher Kritikpunkt trifft den Hardwareteil. Der ist in der Regel einfach viel zu konfus und man wird mit Technik-Blabla oft ohne Erklärung überschüttet, die noch dazu oft aus Halbwissen bestehen. Beispiel (frei zusammengereimt)  aus der aktuellen Folge: "Wir sprechen über Big Navi, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist der Die doppelt so groß und der "Cage" ist nur mit 256Bit angebunden". Dazu das noch ganz schnell runtergeleiert, dass man kaum mitkommt. Besser wäre es so anzufangen "AMD hat ihre neuen Grafikkarten, die unter dem Codenamen Big Navi laufen, herausgebracht. Große technische Unterschiede im Vergleich zum Vorgänger sind...". 

Und ja, das mit dem "Cage" anstelle "Cache" sagen fiel mir schon vor ein paar Tagen immer komisch auf, als ich alte Folgen hörte. Aber scheinbar war ich nicht der einzige, dem das unangenehm aufgefallen war, wie ihr in der aktuellen Folge ja feststellt. 

Und noch zu eurem AMD vs. NVidia vs Intel. Nein, Casuals kaufen KEINE 500 Euro + Grafikkarten oder CPUs von daher ist die Diskussion welche Marke für die jetzt besser ist um 2FPS mehr zu haben komplett überflüssig. Das interessiert wirklich nur Enthusiasten. 

Mir persönlich ist die Marke z.B. komplett egal, ich hatte sowohl AMD Prozessoren als auch Grafikkarten im Einsatz, sogar vermehrt AMD (ATI) Karten. Was mich neben der Leistung und dem dazugehörigen Preis aber am meisten interessiert ist Stabilität und Kompatibilität. Deswegen habe ich vor zwei Jahren dann auch zu Intel und NVidia gegriffen. Heute würde das vielleicht anders aussehen, da AMD noch mehr aufgeholt hat. Dennoch fällt mir im Moment das Intel / NVidia Bashing in Foren und das Hypen von AMD doch ein wenig negativ auf, gerade Heise ist ja total schlimm und selbst Golem ist nicht viel besser.

 Ich habe mich vor zwei Jahren das erste Mal nach Jahren für NVIdia entschieden, weil viele Spiele damit besser liefen. Natürlich gab es auch Gegenbeispiele aber generell galt damals, dass NVIdia mehr Effekte bietet, die mit AMD Karten dann schlicht nicht angezeigt werden. Der ganze PhysX Krams mit Hairworks etc. etwa. Sprich, die Spiele damals wie Witcher, Tomb Raider und Co. sahen mit NVidia Karten merklich hübscher aus. 

Ich denke einfach, dass es völlig egal ist, wer die Leistungskrone trägt, denn die sind egal ob CPU oder GPU immer überteuert. Entscheidend ist, wer liefert mir für die wenigsten "Bucks" den größten "Bang". Mein persönliches Limit liegt bei 500 Euro für die CPU und ca. 400 - 450 Euro für die GPU. Andere Leute haben andere Limits. Aber ich will eben für die Kohle das bestmögliche rausholen. 
Und da interessieren mich auch keine künstlichen Benchmarks sondern praktische Anwendungen. Vor allem eben die durchschnittliche Spieleleistung. 

Und ich finde den Hype um die "tolle Leistung" etwas übertrieben, ein 900 Euro (?) teurer Ryzen 9 5900x ist mal gerade 25 - 50 Prozent schneller als mein zwei bis drei Jahre alter i7 8700k für 500 Euro. Gut, Intel ist nicht besser aber da bleibe ich doch lieber bei meiner CPU, die ohnehin maximal zu 50 Prozent in Spielen ausgelastet wird und auch bei sonstigen Anwendungen habe ich sie noch nie auch nur ansatzweise in den roten Bereich treiben können. Außer eben für Benchmarks. Da würde es heute also mehr Sinn machen Geld zu sparen und eine CPU im Bereich 300 Euro zu kaufen, wenn sie denn die Leistung "meiner alten" CPU hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. November 2020)

Mich juckt Hardware nicht, und dank der Kapitel kann ich ja überspringen was mich nicht interessiert. Aber generell finde ich Podcasts mit über einer Stunde einfach zu lang. Was mich aber am meisten stört, ich weiß immer nicht wer die Teilnehmer eigentlich sind. Vielleicht könnte man mal die Foren-Namen mit dazuschreiben, denn die echten erfährt man hier ja nicht.


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ...


Danke für das ausführliche Feedback!
Damit kann man auf jeden Fall was anfangen.

Ich würde das einfach mal in den Podcast übernehmen und da (voraussichtlich im Hardwareteil) mit den Jungs diskutieren!
Falls es dir lieber ist, können wir alternativ aber auch hier im Detail drauf eingehen.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mich juckt Hardware nicht, und dank der Kapitel kann ich ja überspringen was mich nicht interessiert. Aber generell finde ich Podcasts mit über einer Stunde einfach zu lang.


Jo, das kann ich verstehen.
Ich als Konsument kann Podcasts eigentlich nicht lang genug haben.
Für mich uninteressante Themen überspringe ich dann aber genau wie du.



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Was mich aber am meisten stört, ich weiß immer nicht wer die Teilnehmer eigentlich sind. Vielleicht könnte man mal die Foren-Namen mit dazuschreiben, denn die echten erfährt man hier ja nicht.


Da hast du recht. Danke für den Hinweis!
Mittlerweile kommt ja der Großteil aus unserer eigenen Community, nur wenige Teilnehmer sind hier im Forum aktiv.
In Folge 145 war Nyx-Adreena dabei, aber so kamst du ja wahrscheinlich u.a. auch auf das Thema?
Falls in Zukunft jemand aus dem Forum dabei ist, werde ich sie/ihn hier bei Post zur Folge verlinken. Für die aktuelle Folge habe ich es jetzt zumindest nachgeholt.



Da es thematisch gerade passt:
*Wir suchen immer Leute, die Interesse haben, beim Podcast mitzumachen! Bedingungen gibt es dafür erst mal keine, es ist ein Community Projekt!*
Falls ihr Interesse habt, kontaktiert uns einfach hier im Forum oder über unseren Discord Server.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. November 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke für das ausführliche Feedback!
> Damit kann man auf jeden Fall was anfangen.
> 
> Ich würde das einfach mal in den Podcast übernehmen und da (voraussichtlich im Hardwareteil) mit den Jungs diskutieren!
> Falls es dir lieber ist, können wir alternativ aber auch hier im Detail drauf eingehen.


Supi! Danke.
Im Podcast ist schon okay, ich kann dann ja notfalls hier dann wieder darauf antworten. Ich habe auch Discord aber nutze das leider praktisch gar nicht, ist immer so viel zu lesen ... ^^ 
Falls mir sonst noch was einfällt melde ich mich aber irgendwo, irgendwie.


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2020)

Cool, machen wir so!


----------



## MrFob (25. November 2020)

Danke fuer das Feedback Leute. Jo, das mit den Foren Namen waere in der letzten Folge nicht schlechte gewesen (und generell, gerade wenn es nicht nur Lukas, Olli und ich sind). Das stimmt. An meinen Moderations-Skills muss ich noch arbeiten. Wird fuer's naechste mal auf jeden Fall notiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2020)

Ach, so schlimm sind die Skills nicht. 
Für mich war es ja jetzt das zweite Mal und ich finde es ganz angenehm, wie man entspannt im Dialog ist. Das nimmt mir im Verlauf immer ein wenig die schlimme Nervosität.


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2020)

Ich war ja beim Main Cast nicht dabei, hatte viel Spaß ihn zu hören!



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Für mich war es ja jetzt das zweite Mal und ich finde es ganz angenehm, wie man entspannt im Dialog ist. Das nimmt mir im Verlauf immer ein wenig die schlimme Nervosität.


Warst du nicht schon im alten Community Podcast regelmäßig dabei?
Ich bin vor der Aufnahme teilweise aber auch noch etwas nervös. ^^

Bist auf jeden Fall jederzeit wieder willkommen!
Schade, dass Sauboy nicht wieder mitmachen konnte.
Aber er meinte, er hat keine Lust mehr auf die aktuelle Entwicklung von AC.
War wohl abzusehen, nach der Odyssey Diskussion...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Warst du nicht schon im alten Community Podcast regelmäßig dabei?
> Ich bin vor der Aufnahme teilweise aber auch noch etwas nervös. ^^



Ich war beim alten Podcast nur einmal mit dabei.


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2020)

Ah, das hatte ich wieder vergessen.
Ich dachte du wärst da mit desard, LL etc. resident gewesen!


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. November 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ah, das hatte ich wieder vergessen.
> Ich dachte du wärst da mit desard, LL etc. resident gewesen!



Leider nich, ich mag Nyx und ihre Stimme nämlich gern und hör ihr auch gern zu. Das mit Valhalla war mir aber jetzt dann doch zu lang^^


----------



## Gast1669461003 (25. November 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ah, das hatte ich wieder vergessen.
> Ich dachte du wärst da mit desard, LL etc. resident gewesen!



Da musste ich erst mal hart überlegen. Der einzige Grund, weshalb ich noch weiß, dass ich so ziemlich jede Episode dabei war, ist die Tatsache, dass ich den Scheiß angeleiert hab. Inhaltlich erinnere mich an nichts. 

Verganon, Louis, Daumenschmerzen, Phil und ein paar andere VGZ-Menschen waren quasi Stamm-Cast mit diversen anderen Gästen, auch von PCG. Aber eigentlich war kaum eine Episode die gleiche Besetzung bis auf 1-2 am Start. Musste ich jetzt aber auch erst nachschauen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. November 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Leider nich, ich mag Nyx und ihre Stimme nämlich gern und hör ihr auch gern zu. Das mit Valhalla war mir aber jetzt dann doch zu lang^^



Oh, danke schön. Jetzt hatte ich auch ein ordentliches Headset und nicht eines, dass ich über ein Gamepad laufen lassen musste. 

im alten Podcast war ich in einer Folge zu Indie-Spielen, mit einem Beitrag zu Dear Esther, glaube ich.


----------



## suggysug (26. November 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mich juckt Hardware nicht, und dank der Kapitel kann ich ja überspringen was mich nicht interessiert. Aber generell finde ich Podcasts mit über einer Stunde einfach zu lang. Was mich aber am meisten stört, ich weiß immer nicht wer die Teilnehmer eigentlich sind. Vielleicht könnte man mal die Foren-Namen mit dazuschreiben, denn die echten erfährt man hier ja nicht.



Gestatten,
Suggysug/Robert Stammgast, Autornarr, Kritiker, Analyst, Hobbyredakteur und digitaler Photograph des Community Podcast.


----------



## suggysug (26. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Supi! Danke.
> Im Podcast ist schon okay, ich kann dann ja notfalls hier dann wieder darauf antworten. Ich habe auch Discord aber nutze das leider praktisch gar nicht, ist immer so viel zu lesen ... ^^



Iwo ich bin da nur noch unterwegs (dafür kaum hier... *facepalm*), kannst gern vorbei schauen.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. November 2020)

suggysug schrieb:


> Iwo ich bin da nur noch unterwegs (dafür kaum hier... *facepalm*), kannst gern vorbei schauen.



Ich war ja auch ewig nicht richtig hier. Ich habe zugegeben mich das ganze Jahr kaum mit Gaming beschäftigt sondern eine ziemliche Lesephase eingelegt und fange jetzt langsam wieder an zu zocken. Also wenn du jetzt viel im Discord bist, dann muss ich da wohl doch mal reinschauen.


----------



## Zybba (30. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche wird der Sack mit Hörerbriefen abgearbeitet.
Das angesammelte Material zu Cyberpunk 2077 will ebenfalls gesichtet werden.
Dazu sprechen wir über die aktuellen Themen rund um die sagenumwobene Playstation 5!
Viel Spaß!


*PCGC Podcast 146 - Sony Playstation and the Holy Fail*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(27:50) - Hörerfeedback
(36:25) - Hardware
(1:01:05) - Short News
(1:04:00) - Cyberpunk 2077 - Night City Wire Ep. 5
(1:29:30) - Yellow Brick Games
(1:35:35) - PS5 - der aktuelle Stand


Links:
Cards Against Humanity im Browser
Auf ein Bier 294 - Valhalla
Star Citizen - The Renunion Part 1
25 Jahre Bioware Buch
Hardwareluxx Verfügbarkeitsthread

Cyberpunk 2077
Xbox One X vs Series X - Gameplay Trailer
PS 4 Pro vs PS 5 -  Gameplay Trailer
TTT Beitrag
Preview Video der Gamestar
Systemanforderungen
Cyberpunk bereits spielbar?

PS5
Anwalt Christian Solmecke zum Thema
Anstum auf Gameswirtschaft.de
Scalper kaufen massenweise Konsolen
Steam könnte in zukunft PS5 Controller unterstützen

Short News
THQ Nordic kauft Purple Lamp Studios
Hyperscape erhält Death Match Modus
Ubisoft Singapur kündigt Studio Managing Director
SW Squadrons Gratis Updates


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. November 2020)

Das Indybild is göttlich


----------



## Zybba (30. November 2020)

Danke!


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ruhe vor dem großen Sturm.
In dieser Folge gibt es ein paar kleinere News. Dazu besprechen wir die aktuellen Personalwechsel bei Bioware.
Außerdem gibt es Hörerfeedback und Infos zur Nvidias RTX 3060 Ti.


*PCGC Podcast 147 - Bio(ware) Hazard*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:15) - Hörerfeedback
(29:05) - Hardware: RTX 3060TI
(40:40) - Short News
(44:30) - Dead Cells: Fatal Falls DLC
(46:25) - Synthetik Ultimate
(48:05) - Read Dead Online Standalone
(55:35) - Casey Hudson und Mark Darrah verlassen Bioware


Links:
Cyberpunk 2077 - Photo Mode Trailer
CSGO: Broken Fangs
Greedfall Updates


----------



## MrFob (8. Dezember 2020)

Und nur damit der Zybba sein eigenes Cover versteht. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=42xzsq7St88

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Dezember 2020)

@ Zybba

Wer ist wer auf dem ME-Konzeptbild?


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und nur damit der Zybba sein eigenes Cover versteht.


Danke für die Aufklärung! 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wer ist wer auf dem ME-Konzeptbild?


Casey Hudson und Mark Darrah.


----------



## Zybba (14. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieben lange Jahre haben wir auf Cyberpunk gewartet. Endlich können wir es spielen, mit all seinen tollen Details und nervigen Macken. Tobi, Marco und ich tauschen uns darüber aus. Natürlich spoilerfrei!
Außerdem sprechen wir noch über die wichtigsten Trailer der Game Awards und AMDs Radeon 6900XT.


*PCGC Podcast 148 - Cyberpunk 2077: Ein Fall für den Ripperdoc?*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(06:50) - Hörerfeedback
(12:45) - Hardware: AMD Radeon 6900XT
(33:15) - Short News
(34:00) - Game Awards 2020
(35:30) - Back 4 Blood
(41:00) - The Callisto Protocol
(44:00) - Warhammer 40k: Darktide
(47:25) - Dragon Age 4
(58:05) - Endless Dungeon
(1:02:10) - Crimson Desert
(1:09:40) - Ark 2
(1:13:40) - Ark: The Animated Series
(1:15:55) - Mass Effect 5
(1:31:50) - Fazit zu den Game Awards
(1:33:55) - Cyberpunk 2077

Short News Links:
Destiny 2 bekommt 2021 Crossplay
Halo Infinite Release + Interview


----------



## Zybba (21. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Häufig gibt es hilfreiche Tools von findigen Usern zum Optimieren der Performance. So auch für Cyberpunk 2077. Im Hardwareteil stellt Nino eine Variante auf den Prüfstand. Dazu sprechen wir mit Jan und Robert über Cyberpunk 2077, inklusive angehängtem Spoilerteil.


*PCGC Podcast 149 - Cyberpunk 2077: Spoilercast*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(03:50) - Hörerfeedback
(09:15) - Hardware
(26:15) - Short News
(28:40) - Bundestag vs Lootboxen
(35:25) - Cyberpunk 2077: Allgemeines
(2:11:10) - Cyberpunk 2077: Spoilerteil


Links:
EA Play erst 2021 für den Game Pass auf PC
Bioware versichert, dass Veteranen an ME arbeiten
Diablo Immortal Alpha
Riot plant MMO in League of Legends Universum


----------



## Zybba (28. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir schauen zurück auf das HW Jahr 2020. Nach diesen äußerst umfangreichen Highlights richten wir unseren Blick aber wieder in die Zukunft.
Auf welche Spiele sind wir gespannt, was hat Potential, auf was hoffen wir? Mit Nino, Jan, Robert, Nils und Lukas.


*PCGC Podcast 150 - Jahresausblick 2021*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(16:00) - Hörerfeedback
(30:30) - Hardware: Highlights 2020
(48:55) - Super Meat Boy Forever
(54:10) - Everspace 2
(57:35) - Hitman 3
(1:01:45) - Little Nightmares 2
(1:04:15) - Bravely Default 2
(1:07:50) - Curse of the Dead Gods
(1:09:30) - Monster Hunter Rise
(1:11:35) - Resident Evil Village
(1:15:55) - Kena: Bridge of Spirits
(1:17:40) - Mass Effect Remaster
(1:23:20) - Subnautica: Below Zero (Switch Portierung)
(1:26:55) - Ratchet and Clank: Rift Apart
(1:32:40) - Gotham Knights
(1:35:25) - No More Heroes 3
(1:40:35) - Far Cry 6
(1:50:15) - Monster Hunter - Stories 2: Wings of Ruin
(1:53:20) - Forza
(1:56:30) - Halo Infinite
(2:01:55) - Gran Turismo 7
(2:09:20) - Battlefield
(2:15:30) - Everwild
(2:19:35) - Horizon Forbidden West
(2:26:00) - Endless Dungeon
(2:28:25) - Dying Light 2
(2:33:05) - Long Gone Days
(2:36:10) - Sons of the Forest
(2:41:10) - The Ascent
(2:45:30) - Nintendo Switch Pro
(2:56:45) - Biomutant
(2:58:20) - The Last Night
(3:01:25) - Dragon Age 4
(3:06:00) - The Sims


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2020)

Da sind ja fast nur Spiele dabei auf die ich mich auch sehr freue nächstes Jahr  

Über 3 Stunden, das wird ne kürzere Nacht heute glaub ich


----------



## Stirrling (29. Dezember 2020)

Es wird noch eine Weile dauern, bis ich zum Hören komme. Deswegen jetzt schonmal: 

Gratulation zu 150 Folgen PC Games Community Podcast! 

Vielen Dank an euch: Lukas, Olli und Tobi.
Dafür, dass ihr so konsequent und schon viele Jahre den Aufwand auf euch nehmt, den Podcast vorzubereiten, aufzunehmen - trotz der Widrigkeiten (die auch professionelle Produktionen häufig ausbremsen), zu schneiden und online zu stellen. Und immer mit interessanten Themen und Geschichten gefüllt.

Und damit ist die Folge für euch noch nicht erledigt:
Ihr beantwortet Feedback, seid auf verschiedenen Kanälen aktiv und vergrößert stetig die Community - ohne zwanghaft um Anhänger/Likes zu betteln. 

Danke auch dafür, dass ihr immer neue Gesprächspartner und -innen an Bord holt. Sei es als Gelegenheitsbesuch: Sven, Daniel, Simon, Daniel, Robert, Nils, Kristina, Philipp und Marco etc. .
Oder "feste Freie", wie Julian, Nino & Jan vom noch jungen Hardwareteil.
 Die haben dieses  halbe Jahr ja auch fulminante Themen zur Verfügung gehabt. Danke für die Beantwortung sonderbarer, wiederholter aber auch interessanter Fragen. 

Es gibt wohl keinen Podcast in Deutschland, wo so viele Verlosungen stattfinden - und gleichzeitig die Chance so groß ist, auch zu gewinnen  
Ein fettes "F" an die ganzen Sponsoren. 

Sponsoren, nee, das hört sich so nach Werbeetat und Marketingfritzen an. "Gönner" ist vielleicht eine bessere Wortwahl. Unmengen an Gamecodes, aber auch Hardware wurde unter die User gebracht. 

Ich hoffe, ihr habt noch lange Freude an diesem Projekt, so wie eure Hörer sie haben!

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Rutsch wünsche ich euch und der Gemeinschaft hier, auf Discord, und so weiter.

Stirrling

PS: Ich lasse meine Playlist meist durch laufen, ohne zu wissen, welcher der zwei Dutzend abonnierten Casts als nächstes kommt: wenn euer Intro startet, steigt die Vorfreude und ohne weitere Infos über Teilnehmer, Themen etc. weiss ich, das wird jetzt ne gute Zeit. 
Das ist erwiesenermaßen ein hohes Qualitätsmerkmal, das euer Produkt auszeichnet. 

PPS: Mein (sehr) alter Schwiegervater kennt das Wort "Körsch" als Bezeichnung für Brotende. Und weiß zu berichten, dass sich die Kinder da früher drum geprügelt haben. 
Und jetzt werde ich dieses Thema nie wieder ansprechen. Ehrenwort.

PPPS:
Danke @Computec-"Chefetage" für die Einstellung des PC Games Podcasts - sonst wären wir wohl nicht in den Genuss des PCGC Podcasts gekommen....


----------



## Zybba (29. Dezember 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Da sind ja fast nur Spiele dabei auf die ich mich auch sehr freue nächstes Jahr
> 
> Über 3 Stunden, das wird ne kürzere Nacht heute glaub ich


Ich hoffe, du kamst heute gut raus oder hast frei! 
Witzig, dass du dir ein Großteil der Spiele zusagt, es war schließlich eine Mischung von drei Leuten.
Aber das zeigt wohl einfach, dass dein Geschmack sehr breit aufgestellt ist.



Stirrling schrieb:


> ...


Vielen Dank für das tolle Lob!
Das füllt die Batterien auf jeden Fall noch mal zusätzlich!  Jetzt ist erst mal Pause und wir sind in ein paar Wochen wieder da.

Den Teil mit dem Brotende werden wir im kommenden Cast wohl unterschlagen. Sobald du den Podcast vollständig gehört hast, wirst du verstehen wieso...


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Dezember 2020)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Danke @Computec-"Chefetage" für die Einstellung des PC Games Podcasts - sonst wären wir wohl nicht in den Genuss des PCGC Podcasts gekommen....



Ja, der PCGCP schlägt eigentlich seit der ersten Folge sämtliche Computec Podcasts um Längen.


----------



## fud1974 (5. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, der PCGCP schlägt eigentlich seit der ersten Folge sämtliche Computec Podcasts um Längen.



Uffff...... lese ich jetzt erst... 

Danke für die Blumen, aber ob ich soweit gehen würde.. ich würde mal sagen wir haben den "Vorteil", so komisch das auch klingt, das in unserer Freizeit machen zu "dürfen".. ohne Zeit- und Kostenbeschränkungen. 

Das KANN von Vorteil sein. Aber wir leben nun mal auch parasitär - was die News angeht - von den News die andere Publikationen so herausbringen, das muss man fairerweise sagen.. auch von denen der PCGames (und vielen anderen). Wir ergänzen die nur mit unserer Meinung und kommentieren das.

Mal abgesehen von den Spiele-(An)"Tests", die wir selber machen oder unsere Gäste, das ist dann Eigengewächs.

Ich finde so fair sollte man schon sein dass mal zu erwähnen.


----------



## Zybba (5. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen, aber ob ich soweit gehen würde..


Leute haben halt ihre eigene Meinung... Wenn sie uns so loben, nehm ich das gerne an. ^^
Letzten Endes ist es halt auch einfach Geschmack.



fud1974 schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen wir haben den "Vorteil", so komisch das auch klingt, das in unserer Freizeit machen zu "dürfen".. ohne Zeit- und Kostenbeschränkungen.


Das auf jeden Fall!
Zusätzlich ist mehr entschuldbar. ^^



fud1974 schrieb:


> Aber wir leben nun mal auch parasitär - was die News angeht - von den News die andere Publikationen so herausbringen, das muss man fairerweise sagen.. auch von denen der PCGames (und vielen anderen).


Das machen die Online-Aufritte der Magazine selbst aber genau so.
Wennwir die Reichweite und Bezahlung zur Verfügung hätten, würde ich schon mehr in eigene Kontakte und Recherche stecken.
Aber da taucht ja das Problem auf... Die Reichweite von PCGames.de reicht vermutlich aus, nur das Geld nicht.
Interviews und selbst recherchierte aufwendige News würdigt SEO halt nicht entsprechend.


----------



## fud1974 (5. Januar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Leute haben halt ihre eigene Meinung... Wenn sie uns so loben, nehm ich das gerne an. ^^



Bevor du so ein Lob vereinsamt und traurig guckend auf der Straße sitzen läßt, nimmst du es gerne in deine Obhut, nicht wahr? 




Zybba schrieb:


> Das machen die Online-Aufritte der Magazine selbst aber genau so.



Ja, ist mir durchaus bewusst.. das ist ja die Krux, der Teil der eh nur noch aus "abschreiben" besteht ist natürlich nix originäres mehr.



Zybba schrieb:


> Interviews und selbst recherchierte aufwendige News würdigt SEO halt nicht entsprechend.



Leider. Entweder hast du wirklich eine Hammer-News über etwas, was die Leute stark interessiert (schwer zu besorgen, alles ist extrem abgeschirmt heutzutage) oder es ist halt eben Essig..
und das toll recherchierte Stück über ein Indie-Team, was sich gerne covern lässt aber keiner kennt kommt wohl in der Regel bei der lesenden Kundschaft nicht so doll an (in Form von Clicks), bisher
sind irgendwie auch alle Versuche in der Richtung mehr oder minder gescheitert.. Polygon hatte zu ihren Anfangszeiten richtige Recherchen mit Themen, die den Autoren am Herzen lagen, mit diesem Anspruch
traten sie auch an.. aber hat sich nicht so vermarkten lassen dass sich das lohnte, und wurde dann wohl zwangsläufend zunehmend "mainstreamiger"...  WASD hat ihre Printausgabe (Bookazine) auch eingestellt, ob es digital weitergeht, bleibt offen,
über die GEE haben wir schon vor Jahren Tränen vergossen.. also ich zumindest. Aber das schweift dann schon ab und geht mehr so Richtung "Print"... Aber gehört halt grob zum Thema "Was kann man auf dem Markt noch bringen was sich rechnet?"


----------



## Zybba (6. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Bevor du so ein Lob vereinsamt und traurig guckend auf der Straße sitzen läßt, nimmst du es gerne in deine Obhut, nicht wahr?


Ich habs fürs Team getan! 




fud1974 schrieb:


> Leider. Entweder hast du wirklich eine Hammer-News über etwas, was die Leute stark interessiert (schwer zu besorgen, alles ist extrem abgeschirmt heutzutage) oder es ist halt eben Essig..
> und das toll recherchierte Stück über ein Indie-Team, was sich gerne covern lässt aber keiner kennt kommt wohl in der Regel bei der lesenden Kundschaft nicht so doll an (in Form von Clicks), bisher
> sind irgendwie auch alle Versuche in der Richtung mehr oder minder gescheitert.. Polygon hatte zu ihren Anfangszeiten richtige Recherchen mit Themen, die den Autoren am Herzen lagen, mit diesem Anspruch
> traten sie auch an.. aber hat sich nicht so vermarkten lassen dass sich das lohnte, und wurde dann wohl zwangsläufend zunehmend "mainstreamiger"...  WASD hat ihre Printausgabe (Bookazine) auch eingestellt, ob es digital weitergeht, bleibt offen,
> über die GEE haben wir schon vor Jahren Tränen vergossen.. also ich zumindest. Aber das schweift dann schon ab und geht mehr so Richtung "Print"... Aber gehört halt grob zum Thema "Was kann man auf dem Markt noch bringen was sich rechnet?"


Ist absolut richtig.
Eine gute Lösung für qualitativen und kosteneffizienten Online-Journalimus fällt mir auch nicht ein.
Überaggressive Werbung war schon mal nicht die Lösung. Mit Premium Inhalten locken, während man primär auf Quantität setzt, ist auch eher schwierig.
Irgendwo liegt vermutlich die perfekte Lösung...
PCGames halte ich zumindest zugute, dass sie (bisher) nicht die User Base spalten wie Gamestar.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Januar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> PCGames halte ich zumindest zugute, dass sie (bisher) nicht die User Base spalten wie Gamestar.



Wobei Gamestar ja noch geht. Ganz schlimm sind Heise und insbesondere GamersGlobal, wo es entweder heißt zahle Abo oder sei wirklich Nutzer dritter Klasse, der nur einen Bruchteil der Beiträge noch anschauen darf. 

Ich habe ja nichts dagegen notfalls Werbung einzuschalten (sofern erträglich gestaltet) aber sobald ich Geld zahlen soll bin ich eigentlich weg von der Seite, weil es einfach immer irgendwo eine kostenlose Alternative gibt. 

Und die Qualität der zu bezahlenden Artikel auf den Seiten ist eben auch nichts so besonderes, was es nicht eben woanders in genauso gut auch umsonst gibt. 
Wobei ich zugebe, mich interessieren auch eher News zu Spielen und nicht mehr so das ganze Drumherum. Der Markt ist da einfach auch zu groß und meine Zeit zu knapp. 
Ich kann mir trotzdem vorstellen, dass Premium-Artikel mit Interviews und genauem Blick hinter die Kulissen durchaus ihre Fans finden, sofern eben journalistisch gut und nicht reißerisch gemacht.

Man muss sich nichts vormachen, ein Großteil der Spieleportale besteht aus News-Aggregatoren, die Pressemitteilungen veröffentlichen oder von anderen (amerikanischen) Seiten abschreiben. Die Pressemitteilungen kann ich auch selbst kriegen, da alle Hersteller Newsletter raushauen und auf ihren Social Media Kanälen auf Facebook, Twitter und Co. schon alles vorab schreiben. Das Spieleportal ist nur ein einfaches Sammelbecken und bietet mir im guten Fall eine gleichgesinnte Community, wie hier, mit der ich diskutieren kann. 

Das Spieleportal könnte sich abheben durch Previews und Reviews, wenn da nicht das Problem mit dem Wunsch wäre, der Masse nach dem Mund zu reden und möglichst vorsichtig bei den Wertungen zu verfahren bzw. am liebsten gar keine Wertung zu vergeben. Ich denke, einer der Gründe warum 4Players so populär war / ist, ist genau dieser Grund, sie geben Noten und gleichzeitig auch mal unpopuläre Wertungen. Wobei ich persönlich da nicht drauf stehe, weil auch bei ihnen die Wertungen politisiert sind, sprich, große Namen kriegen gerne mal eins reingewürgt, kleine Indies werden gerne mal in den Himmel gelobt. Das hat nur mit den gewerteten Produkten nichts zu tun.


----------



## Zybba (6. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei Gamestar ja noch geht. Ganz schlimm sind Heise und insbesondere GamersGlobal, wo es entweder heißt zahle Abo oder sei wirklich Nutzer dritter Klasse, der nur einen Bruchteil der Beiträge noch anschauen darf.


Nutze von denen nur Gamestar.
Immerhin ist der Plus Service in Sachen Content eine echte Bereicherung. Die News werden dadurch vermutlich aber auch nicht besser.

Hier bin ich auch eher aus Solidarität ein finanzieller Supporter. Einen Mehrwert bietet mir das nicht.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei Gamestar ja noch geht. Ganz schlimm sind Heise und insbesondere GamersGlobal, wo es entweder heißt zahle Abo oder sei wirklich Nutzer dritter Klasse, der nur einen Bruchteil der Beiträge noch anschauen darf.
> 
> Ich habe ja nichts dagegen notfalls Werbung einzuschalten (sofern erträglich gestaltet) aber sobald ich Geld zahlen soll bin ich eigentlich weg von der Seite, weil es einfach immer irgendwo eine kostenlose Alternative gibt.



Das wird aber langsam schon eng. Bei Gamestar ist mittlerweile wirklich, wirklich viel hinter der Paywall verschwunden. Im Prinzip sind sie da schon fast auf dem Weg wie bei Gamersglobal. Offensichtlich sehen da viele Seiten die einzige Chance es so zu machen.

Das werden nicht alle überleben, denn das Budget der Leute für monatliche Zahlungen ist naturgemäß begrenzt.

Gamersglobal hat ja schon angedeutet dass es schwierig aussieht.



> Und die Qualität der zu bezahlenden Artikel auf den Seiten ist eben auch nichts so besonderes, was es nicht eben woanders in genauso gut auch umsonst gibt.



Ist halt die Frage, wo umsonst.. in Deutschland nimmt das ja schon langsam ab. Ist ein Teufelskreis, wenn viele Artikel aus Kostengründen quasi nur das Wiederkäuen, was insbesondere von US/UK Seiten kommt und nur ein "Was meint ihr dazu?" runtergeklatscht haben, dann braucht man dafür keine deutsche Seite wenn man des englischen mächtig ist.



> Ich kann mir trotzdem vorstellen, dass Premium-Artikel mit Interviews und genauem Blick hinter die Kulissen durchaus ihre Fans finden, sofern eben journalistisch gut und nicht reißerisch gemacht.



Das ist aber halt etwas, dessen Beweis nach wie vor aussteht. Im Printbereich haben das GEE und WASD doch versucht. Gut, da kam noch der Untergang des Print-Anzeigenmarktes dazu. 

Ich befürchte, dass der Markt für Leute, die eine WEBSEITE mit "Premiumcontent" in deinem Sinne bezahlen wollen (für einen vermutlich nicht gerade kleinen Betrag) im deutschsprachigen Umfeld gar nicht so groß ist.

Das Geld wird dann eher für Streamer oder Youtuber ausgegeben (und da will ich nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren), das sind auch eher die Plattformen, die jetzt angesagt sind, und nicht die "klassischen" Publikationen, und dazu
muss man jetzt fast nicht mehr nur den Print, sondern auch die "kompletten" klassischen Webauftritte zählen die halt geschriebenes Wort und Video anbieten.

Hat schon seinen Grund warum entsprechende Influencer pro Nase mit mindestens einer Next-Gen Konsole bestückt worden sind, und ganze Redaktionen mit ebenfalls nur einer oder wenigen Geräten auskommen und sich diese teilen müssen... oder so lustige
und wohl nicht gerade billige Sachen bekommen wie diesen "Self-Meme", diesen Riesen-XBox-Kühlschrank für die Influencerin und ein paar andere, deren Namen mir entfallen sind, das Ding kann nicht günstig gewesen sein.. die Marketing Abteilungen wissen schon
wohin die Kohle gehen muss.

Sprich, wenn ich mir das anschaue weiß ich echt nicht, ob es einen Markt gibt für eine "klassische" Seite mit Premiumcontent die sich dann noch gut bezahlen lassen will.. ich befürchte dass das was es kostet diesen Content zu erstellen an Geld gar nicht wieder reinzuholen ist....

Aber eigentlich ist das gar nicht der richtige Thread dafür..


----------



## Zybba (12. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trinken ist wichtig, überlebenswichtig.
Sei es für Olli vor dem Podcast oder für Nino, während des Spielens von Medieval Dynasty. Neben einem Eindruck zu dessen Early Access sprechen wir mit Jan über die korrekte Reinigung von Hardware.
Dazu gibts News und nettes Hörerfeedback. Willkommen in 2021!


*PCGC Podcast 151 - Medieval Dynasty: Zwischen Durst und Dung*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(24:30) - Hörerfeedback
(36:05) - Hardware: PC Reinigung
(1:05:50) - Short News
(1:15:35) - Epic Games kauft Einkaufscenter und Rad Game Tools
(1:20:05) - Crytek arbeitet an neuem AAA Game
(1:29:20) - PUBG 2 in Entwicklung
(1:37:45) - Medieval Dynasty (Early Access)


Short News Links:
Everspace 2: Eary Access ab 18.01.
PS5 im “Retro” Design
Lamar Roasts Franklin
Dyling Light 2: Weiterer Autor verlässt Techland


----------



## Zybba (17. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lucasfilm ist zurück mit Indiana Jones (Bethesda) und Star Wars (Ubisoft). Olli und Lukas fragen sich, wie die mit diesen Marken unerfahrenen Studios die Spiele wohl umsetzen...
Im Hardwareteil sprechen Jan und Nino über die CES 2021. Das und mehr in PCGC Folge 152!


*PCGC Podcast 152 - Lucasfilm Games: Das Spiele-Imperium schlägt zurück?*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(16:25) - Hardware: CES 2021 u.a.
(40:20) - Short News
(50:55) - Bethesda kündigt Indiana Jones Spiel an
(57:55) - Ubisoft entwickelt Star Wars Game
(1:04:30) - Cyberpunk 2077 Entschuldigungsvideo und “Enthüllungsbericht”
(1:18:40) - Verbraucherzentrale mahnt Saturn ab


Links:
Riders Republic verschoben
TLOU2 Soundexperte wechselt zu God of War
Rust auf Erfolgswelle
Squadron 51


----------



## Stirrling (17. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich finde so fair sollte man schon sein dass mal zu erwähnen.




Vielleicht habe ich mich da auch falsch ausgedrückt. Ich bedaure am meisten, dass der PC Games Podcast nicht mehr existiert. Und hatte noch auf einen Relaunch gehofft, als Sascha im Play Podcast Andeutungen machte. 

Ob mir eine heutige Variante PC Games Podcast gefallen würde, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Zybba (17. Januar 2021)

Also ich freue mich immer, wenn ich den Gamestar Podcast höre und Peter dabei ist.


----------



## Zybba (26. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach Blizzard wollte sich anscheinend auch Microsoft mal einen “out of season April fools’ joke” erlauben.
Oder wie erklärt ihr euch das Anpassen des Xbox Live Gold Preises und der schnellen Rücknahme dieser Änderung?
Das und andere Themen in dieser Folge!


*PCGC Podcast 153 - XBox Live? Hold!!*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:40) - Hörerfeedback
(32:00) - Hardware - Systemoptimierung
(55:25) - Short News
(1:03:05) - PS5: veränderte Plates wieder auf dem Markt
(1:09:10) - Microsoft passt Xbox Live Gold Preis an
(1:14:55) - EU verhängt Geldstrafen gegen Geoblocking
(1:22:10) - ID Software arbeitet an VR Spiel


Links:
Capturing Reality (Project: Mara)
Gabe Newell Interview

Short News:
Tencent übernimmt Mehrheit an Klei Entertainment
Ghost of Tsushima Spieler unterstützen Wiederaufbau eines Schreins
Zweite Sammelklage gegen CD Projekt Red
Resident Evil 7 erscheint am 07.05.
Gerücht: Nächster AC Teil in Persien oder Indien?


----------



## Zybba (31. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In den letzten Jahren haben wir häufig über Gamestops misslungene Aktionen gesprochen. Daraus haben Kleinanleger jetzt etwas positives gezogen und schlagen Börsenmaklern ein Schnippchen. Grund genug, dass wir uns das mal genauer anschauen. Das und vieles mehr in dieser Episode!


*PCGC Podcast 154 - Totgesagte leben länger*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:15) - Hörerfeedback
(25:00) - Hardware - Systemoptimierung (Teil 2)
(1:04:45) - Short News
(1:12:10) - Glitchpunk Ankündigung
(1:19:25) - Wirbel um Gamestops Aktie
(1:35:25) - Aldi Gaming
(1:41:40) - Dead Cells: Fatal Falls DLC

Links:
Medienbiene
Fatal Falls Trailer
Celeste 2: Lani's Trek

Short News
Hitman 3 bereits nach einer Woche rentabel
Biomutant erscheint am 25.05.2021
Cyberpunk 2077 bekommt erste Mod Tools


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt neue Infos und Bildmaterial zur Mass Effect Legendary Edition! Außerdem News zu Stadia, Total War: Warhammer 3 und mehr. In Sachen Hardware lernen wir mehr über Wärmeleitpasten. Olli hat The Medium durchgespielt und gibt uns sein Fazit!


*PCGC Podcast 155 - Meh-Dium*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(37:20) - Hörerfeedback
(50:45) - Hardware: Wärmeleitpaste + Air Flow
(1:17:35) - Short News
(1:25:30) - Details zur Mass Effect Legendary Edition
(1:42:55) - Google schließt Stadia Enwicklungsstudios
(2:14:05) - Total War: Warhammer III angekündigt
(2:18:55) - The Medium


Short News Links:
Quantic Dream eröffnet zweites Studio in Montreal
Embracer Group (THQ Nordic) kauft Borderlands, Easybrain und Aspyr Media
Zenimax Gründer und CEO Robert Altman mit 73 verstorben
Daedalic Entertainment Bavaria aufgelöst


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich wurde die Entwicklung von Six Days in Falluja 2009 wegen Protesten eingestellt. Jetzt meldet sich der neue Entwickler Highwire Games überraschend mit dem Spiel zurück.
Neben diesem Thema sprechen wir über die geklauten Daten bei CD Projekt Red und Epic's Tool Metahuman.


*PCGC Podcast 156 - Fränkisches Falludscha*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(34:45) - Hardware: Praktische Schreibtischhelfer
(1:05:05) - Six Days in Fallujah
(1:18:40) - CD Rojekt Red gehackt und erpresst
(1:28:05) - Epic’s Metahuman
(1:44:10) - Disciples: Liberation


Links:
GVMERS Reportage: Six Days in Fallujah


----------



## MrFob (17. Februar 2021)

Von meiner Seite mal sorry, dass ich am Anfang total uebersteuert bin. Zum Glueck ist das nach ca. 10 Minuten dann wieder weg. Bin irgendwie auch nicht so ganz synchron mit den anderen aber irgendwas muss da bei der Aufnahme schiefgelaufen sein. Danke auf jeden Fall an Schneider Olli, der da noch das beste Ergebnis rausgeholt hat. 
Keine Ahnung was da genau passiert ist aber wir machen naechstes mal auf jeden Fall eine Testaufnahme, damit das nicht wieder vorkommt.


----------



## Zybba (17. Februar 2021)

*Wir suchen aktuell jemanden, der Lust hat mit uns nach der Blizzcon im Podcast darüber zu sprechen.
Gerne Blizzard Fans, aber natürlich auch nur allgemein interessierte. Falls du Lust hast, meld dich hier oder im Discord bei mir.*

Hoffentlich gibt es coole Reveals und nicht nur bekanntes Zeugs!



MrFob schrieb:


> Von meiner Seite mal sorry, dass ich am Anfang total uebersteuert bin. Zum Glueck ist das nach ca. 10 Minuten dann wieder weg.


Ich fands jetzt am Ende gar nicht schlimm, hätte das einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen. ^^


----------



## Zybba (24. Februar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Folge steht ganz im Zeichen der Blizzcon. Filunya, Tobi und Lukas sprechen im Detail über das gezeigte Material zu Overwatch 2, Diablo 4 und Diablo 2: Resurrected. Dazu noch kurz über die Nintendo Direct sowie über Tobis neues iPad - oder eher den dazugehörigen Pen.


*PCGC Podcast 157 - Blizzcon ohne Shitstorm?!*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(09:55) - Hardware: Tobis Apple Pen
(34:20) - Nintendo Direct
(40:40) - Blizzcon 2021
(46:20) - Blizzard Arcade, WoW und Hearthstone
(1:00:45) - Overwatch 2
(1:23:30) - Diablo 4
(1:59:45) - Diablo 2: Resurrected
(2:32:30) - Fazit


Links:
Diablo “D&D” Session
Diablo 2: Resurrected Alpha Anmeldung


----------



## Zybba (2. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemeinsam mit Gast Nils sprechen wir über Sonys letzte State of Play, Anthems Zukunft und die Konsequenzen für Dragon Age 4. Im Hardwareteil sprechen wir über Nvidias RTX 3060 un die eher seltsame Speicherverteilung. Zum Schluss gibt es Reviews zu Little Nightmares II und Gravity Heroes.


*PCGC Podcast 158 - Gravierende Helden, kleine Alpträume*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(47:50) - Hörerfeedback
(52:35) - Hardware: RTX 3060
(1:14:30) - Final Fantasy 7 Remake: Intergrade
(1:19:30) - Knockout City
(1:23:55) - Sifu
(1:29:00) - Returnal
(1:39:30) - Das Anthem 2.0 Ende und die Folgen für Dragon Age 4
(1:52:00) - Henry Cavills Mass Effect Teaser
(2:01:45) - Gravity Heroes
(2:20:55) - Little Nightmares II


Links:
Knockout City Beta Anmeldung
The Tragedy of Anthem


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD stellt die auf dem Papier konkurrenzfähige Radeon 6700XT vor. Neben diesem Thema besprechen wir das Drama um The sinking City und das kommende Aliens: Fireteam. Außerdem gibt es ein Review zu Curse of the Dead Gods!


*PCGC Podcast 159 - Cursed Devs, Cursed Gods*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:25) - Hörerfeedback
(27:55) - Hardware
(49:40) - Short News
(54:15) - The sinking City - Frogware vs Nacon
(1:02:20) - Aliens: Fireteam vorgestellt
(1:11:05) - Dota Artifact wird F2P und fallen gelassen
(1:17:15) - Curse of the Dead Gods



Links:
How to Turn Movement into a Game Mechanic
Gute Batterien
Games Aktuell Podcast 654: Alles zur BlizzConline 2021

Short News
Epic kauft Fall Guys Entwickler Mediatonic
Bundestag setzt Jugendschutzreform durch
Zynga kauft Torchlight 3 Entwickler Echtra Games


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum entwickelt Epic Games eigentlich keine Spiele mehr? Wie wahrscheinlich ist Assassin’s Creed angesiedelt in Deutschland? Ist eine gemoddete RTX 3070 mit 16GB Speicher sinnvoll? Kann man zu viele Kolumnen schreiben?
Diesen und anderen Fragen widmen wir uns in PCGC Folge 160!


*PCGC Podcast 160 - Kolumnen-Kokolores*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(19:40) - Hardware
(44:50) - Short News
(54:00) - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge
(57:05) - Predecessor
(1:03:35) - Assassin’s Creed Gerüchteküche



Links:
RTX 3070 16GB Mod

Short News
Gothic Remake wird von spanischem Studio entwickelt
Disintegration Entwickler V1 Interactive schließt
Streaming Dienst Shadow in Nöten


----------



## Spiritogre (16. März 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Kann man zu viele Kolumnen schreiben?


Muss Lukas sich jetzt auch im Frühling warm anziehen? 
Bin gespannt auf die Diskussion, seine Kolumnen wirken schon leider meist so wie "ich will nicht aber Befehl von oben, also schreib ich irgendeinen halbgaren Käse, Hauptsache es generiert Klicks".


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Muss Lukas sich jetzt auch im Frühling warm anziehen?
> Bin gespannt auf die Diskussion, seine Kolumnen wirken schon leider meist so wie "ich will nicht aber Befehl von oben, also schreib ich irgendeinen halbgaren Käse, Hauptsache es generiert Klicks".


Ich denke wir haben unsere Kritik größtenteils konstruktiv formuliert.
Leider habe ich das Thema etwas abrupt abgesägt. Ich zeige einfach mit dem Finger auf @MrFob, der ein Totschlagargument ausgepackt hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. März 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich denke wir haben unsere Kritik größtenteils konstruktiv formuliert.
> Leider habe ich das Thema etwas abrupt abgesägt. Ich zeige einfach mit dem Finger auf @MrFob, der ein Totschlagargument ausgepackt hat.


Ah schade, hatte auf viel Spaß gehofft, ähnlich den Diskussionen unter diesen Kolumnen, die sind ohnehin immer das Beste daran. 
Ich werde mir den Podcast aber ohnehin leider erst frühestens Morgen anhören können.


----------



## Zybba (17. März 2021)

Es war zwar eine Diskussion, aber wir waren uns ziemlich einig wie wir die Kolumnen so wahrnehmen.
Habe Lukas auch geschrieben, dass er gerne mal in den Podcast kommen kann.
Ein direkter Dialog ist bei so was ja schon hilfreich.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. März 2021)

So, habe es jetzt gehört. Ihr seit da ja recht emotionslos rangegangen sondern habt es sachlich analysiert. Dabei teilt ihr meinen Eindruck, ist halt Teil des Jobs, das zu machen. 
Und das ist gar nicht so leicht, ich habe mich immer geweigert wöchentliche Kolumnen zu machen, weil einem da schnell die Ideen ausgehen. Bzw. man ein triviales Thema mit spitzer Zunge durch den Kakao ziehen muss, damit es nicht langweilig ist - ohne jemanden dabei auf die Füße zu treten wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Zybba (18. März 2021)

Ah, gut dass es so angekommen ist.
Solange der Standpunkt gut rüberkam und es nicht wie bashing wirkt, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. März 2021)

Gabs schon nen Podcast über Valheim?


----------



## Zybba (18. März 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Gabs schon nen Podcast über Valheim?


Ne, tatsächlich nicht.
Haben wir auch nie groß drüber gesprochen über den Hype. Hatten wir irgendwie verpasst.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. März 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ne, tatsächlich nicht.
> Haben wir auch nie groß drüber gesprochen über den Hype. Hatten wir irgendwie verpasst.


Ihr hattet ja Medieval Dynasty ausführlich besprochen, ist ja das gleiche nur in grün.


----------



## MrFob (18. März 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ihr hattet ja Medieval Dynasty ausführlich besprochen, ist ja das gleiche nur in grün.


@fud1974 Da hast du's. Get going brother!


----------



## Zybba (19. März 2021)

Eigentlich hätten wir @McDrake kontaktieren können, der hatte es ja wohl relativ viel gespielt.
Aber die Leute wissen ja, dass Gäste immer willkommen sind

Hört alternativ einfach noch mal die Subnautica Folge!!111


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätten wir @McDrake kontaktieren können, der hatte es ja wohl relativ viel gespielt.
> Aber die Leute wissen ja, dass Gäste immer willkommen sind
> 
> Hört alternativ einfach noch mal die Subnautica Folge!!111


Valheim?
Nö. Sowas neumodisches und was in aller Munde ist, spiel ich doch nicht


----------



## Zybba (19. März 2021)

Ach, das war @LouisLoiselle. Mein Fehler. Werde auch nicht jünger... 

Jetzt ergibt seine Frage nach dem Spiel auch mehr Sinn!


----------



## fud1974 (21. März 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> @fud1974 Da hast du's. Get going brother!



Uff... Ne, irgendwie kann ich dazu keine Motivation aufbringen. Ich würde erstmal Medieval Dynasty weitermachen.. da kommt ohnehin bald wieder ein größeres Update.

Seriously, jeden Trend hinterherzueilen ist bei uns auch gar nicht drin. Dann zahlt hier jeder für Spiele die er vermutlich nur mal kurz anfängt. 

Da sind eher Gäste gefragt die das mal vorstellen wollen, wäre viel sinnvoller.


----------



## Zybba (23. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Square Enix hat sein aktuelles Lineup präsentiert. Außer dem neuen Life is Strange wurde mehr zu Forspoken gezeigt. Neben weiteren News berichten wir von unseren Erfahrungen mit den Spielen Beat Saber und Foregone.


*PCGC Podcast 161 - Forsicht*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:55) - Hörerfeedback
(10:35) - Hardware: AMDs Epyc und 6700XT
(29:25) - Short News
(32:55) - Activision Blizzard CEO bekommt Rekordbonus, Mitarbeiter Kündigung
(36:15) - Square Enix Presents | Spring 2021
(47:30) - Necromunda: Hired Gun
(50:25) - Beat Saber
(1:03:05) - Foregone



Links:
Games Workshop stellt Fanfilm Macher ein
Stay Forever 105 - Half-Life
Beat Saber auf Expert Plus

Short News
Findiger User bekommt Belohnung von Rockstar
Gamescom 2021 Ankündigung
Cyberpunk 2077 - Patch 1.2


----------



## Stirrling (23. März 2021)

Es gibt eine sehr launige Auf ein Bier-Folge zu Valheim. Jochen und Sebastian erzählen von ihren Eskapaden und was das Spiel ausmacht. Demnach würde ich sagen, ist Valheim gar nicht wie Medieval Dynasty, da es sehr verzeihend ist. Man verliert kein Loot, es gibt keine Debuffs und sollte man sterben, ist der Malus sehr gering. 

Aber beide kenne ich nicht aus erster Hand.


----------



## MrFob (23. März 2021)

Schonmal eine praeventive Entschuldigung, aufgrund meiner doch eher kurzen Spielzeit bis zur Aufnahme erzaehle ich noch ziemlich viel Mist zu Beat Saber, der im Nachhinein betrachtet schlicht falsch ist (vor allem in Bezug auf die custom maps und songs). Werde ich dann in der naechsten Ausgabe richtig stellen. Sorry!


----------



## Zybba (24. März 2021)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Es gibt eine sehr launige Auf ein Bier-Folge zu Valheim. Jochen und Sebastian erzählen von ihren Eskapaden und was das Spiel ausmacht. Demnach würde ich sagen, ist Valheim gar nicht wie Medieval Dynasty, da es sehr verzeihend ist. Man verliert kein Loot, es gibt keine Debuffs und sollte man sterben, ist der Malus sehr gering.
> 
> Aber beide kenne ich nicht aus erster Hand.


Das ist doch ein guter Tipp!
Auf ein Bier höre ich eigentlich immer gerne.


----------



## Zybba (29. März 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Amazon Games versucht sich mal wieder an der Entwicklung eines Spiels und eröffnet dazu ein neues Studio. Vielleicht wirds ja dieses mal was? Auch Microsoft war diese Woche häufiger in den Schlagzeilen. Nach den News bringt Jan uns die Faszination von Loop Hero näher. Das und mehr diese Folge!


*PCGC Podcast 162 - Schleife, Schleife, Bahnhof baue*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(23:05) - Hardware
(54:30) - Short News
(55:20) - Microsoft
(1:08:20) - Amazon eröffnet neues Entwicklerstudio
(1:12:00) - Shadow Tactics: Aiko's Choice, Isonzo und Total War: ROME REMASTERED
(1:19:05) - Loop Hero



Links:
Rome Remastered FAQ

Short News
Ghost of Tsushima Film
Steam Next Fest

Microsoft
Xbox Live wird Xbox Network
Wird Discord aufgekauft?
Nier: Automata - GamePass Version besser als Steams


----------



## Zybba (6. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CD Projekt Red scheint strategische Konsequenzen aus dem Release von Cyberpunk 2077 zu ziehen. Razer streckt ebenfalls die Fühler aus, mit einem eher kuriosen Produkt. Olli und Tobi neben ihren journalistischen Auftrag wahr und sind in Subverse abgetaucht. Das und mehr in PCGC Episode 163!


*PCGC Podcast 163 - Canossa und Cabanossi*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:50) - Hörerfeedback
(23:45) - Hardware: Rocket Lake
(50:35) - Short News
(56:10) - Razer produziert Hightech Gesichtsmaske
(1:04:00) - CD Projekt Red & Cyberpunk 2077
(1:13:45) - Undawn
(1:17:15) - Subverse


Links:
Razer Rapunzel

Short News
Oculus Quest 2 ist Verkaufserfolg
PAX East 2021 nur virtuell
Cloudpunk - City of Ghosts

CD Projekt Red
Spiele sollen in Zukunft später präsentiert werden
Studio Digital Scapes wurde gekauft

Cyberpunk 2077
Negative Reaktionen auf Patch 1.2
Eigenständiger Multiplayer verworfen


----------



## Zybba (13. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft beherrscht diese Podcastfolge und vielleicht auch bald die ganze Welt. Das Unternehmen rüstet das amerikanische Militär mit einer Augmented Reality Brille aus. Tobi und Lukas diskutieren das Für und Wider. Außerdem: Neues Bildmaterial zu Age of Empires 4. Jan und Nino erklären, wie sie ihre Systeme auf Stabilität testen.


*PCGC Podcast 164 - Der große Microcast*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(07:00) - Hardware: Stabilitätstests
(36:10) - Short News
(38:20) - Microsoft schließt Hololens Deal mit dem Militär
(50:35) - Age of Empires: Fan Preview



Links:

Short News
PC Gaming Show + Future Games Show
Sony plant laut David Jaffe ein Game Pass Gegenstück
Battlefield 6 angeblich ab Tag 1 im Game Pass

Microsoft's Army Deals
2018 - 480 Millionen US $
2019 - 10 Milliarden US $


----------



## MrFob (21. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Literaten Lukas und Tobi geben Buchtipps, schmieden Pläne für ihre Sabotage-Ameisen und schauen sich die neu angekündigten Spiele Gord, Turbo Overkill und Synthetik 2 an. Im Hardwareteil bilden Nino und Jan sich selbst und euch Hörer dank Gast Phillip in den technischen Feinheiten von VR fort.

P.S.: Das Cover Design ist diese Woche auf Grund der Abwesenheit von Lukas eine künstlerische Kollaboration von Jan, Tobi und deren Tablet-Stiften.


*PCGC Podcast 165 - Die Ameisenflüsterer*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:37) - Hörerfeedback
(13:27] - Hardware - VR Technik Ecke
(41:36) - Short News
(44:53) - Ameisen im PC
(54:02) - Epic Games Store Verluste
(1:00:02) - Gord
(1:09:50) - Turbo Overkill
(1:13:30) - Synthetik 2


Links:

Short News:
NieR: Automata bekommt Patch für Steam
Blizzard Arcade Collection wird erweitert
Ubisoft schaltet Server von etlichen Spielen ab
Days Gone auf Steam


----------



## Stirrling (21. April 2021)

Synthetik: Top Porn Shooter. Ich bin neugierig


----------



## MrFob (21. April 2021)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Top Porn Shooter


Nene, den hatten wir schon vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## Zybba (27. April 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist bestätigt, Knights of the old Repbulic bekommt eine überarbeitete Version! Wie die genau aussieht und was Kyle Katarn genau damit zu tun hat, ist noch unklar.
Neben diesem Thema gibt es andere News und von den HW Boys Tipps zur Monitorkalibrierung. Tobi und Lukas haben außerdem in die tolle Mod Portal Reloaded reingeschaut.


*PCGC Podcast 166 - Kurzzeitreise*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(06:55) - Hörerfeedback
(11:45) - Hardware - Monitorkalibrierung
(37:15) - Short News
(38:05) - Amazon stellt Herr der Ringe RPG ein
(40:35) - KOTOR erhält überarbeitete Version
(49:50) - Test Drive Unlimited Solar Crown
(54:20) - Portal Reloaded



Links:
Games Aktuell Podcast 661 - Was ist los bei Sony?
Resetera Thread zum neuen KOTOR

Short News
Jeff Kaplan verlässt Blizzard
Focus Home Entertainment kauft Streum On

Hardware
How to Calibrate Your Monitor, The Comprehensive Beginner's Guide
Lagom LCD Test
Eizo Monitortest
LineageOS Android Distribution


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir bringen euch die News der Woche! Microsofts Pläne für den PC, EAs FIFA-Strategie, State of Play und mehr. Dazu diskutieren wir über DLC und geben unsere äußerst fundierte Meinung zum F2P BR Scavengers ab.


*PCGC Podcast 167 - DLCs, Dimensionen, Disconnects*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(35:30) - Hardware
(1:01:10) - Hörerfeedback
(1:35:20) - Short News
(1:39:50) - Microsoft möchte PC stärken
(1:52:40) - EA’s FIFA Strategie Leak
(1:56:35) - Expeditions: Rome
(2:02:15) - State of Play mit Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart
(2:21:50) - Scavengers


Links:
igorsLAB zu Anti-Cheat Software Kompabilität

Short News
Blizzard CEO Bobby Kotick erhält in Zukunft weniger Gehalt
Oculus Quest 2 Variante ohne Facebook Zwang
Epic kauft ArtStation.com
Gerücht: Elden Ring auf der E3


----------



## Zybba (12. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute geht es mit Rückmeldungen der Community noch mal um DLC und andere sinnvolle Investitionen in Spielen. Außerdem: Call of Duty, Cyberpunk 2077, The Division sowie V Rising. Zusätzlich lernen wir etwas über Bluetooth und Legend of Keepers: Career of a Dungeon Manager.


*PCGC Podcast 168 - Call of Kriegsspiel*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(42:10) - Hörerfeedback
(1:08:10) - Hardware: Bluetooth
(1:30:40) - Short News
(1:36:00) - The Division Franchise News
(1:45:10) - Metro Exodus Enhanced Edition
(1:48:00) - Wolfire Games verklagt Valve
(1:51:40) - Witcher 3 Next Gen dank Modder?
(2:04:40) - V Rising
(2:10:20) - Legend of Keepers: Career of a Dungeon Manager


Links:
Building my First Custom Keyboard!
Baelin's Route - An Epic NPC Man Adventure
Bluetooth Security Paper

Short News
Sledgehammer Games entwickelt CoD 2021
Gamescom 2021 nur digital
Starfield: 2021 unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Mal gibt es eine eher kompakte Folge ohne News. Im Hardwareteil sprechen wir über WLAN und gehen auf Hörerfeedback ein. Im Hauptteil bringen Sophia und Nils ihr Review zu It takes Two. Collaboration!


*PCGC Podcast 169 - It takes a way out*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(12:40) - Hardware: WLAN und Feedback
(49:10) - It takes Two


Links:
PCGC Podcast - Folge 130


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich ist es so weit! Kristina, Dom und Tobi haben sich in die Mass Effect Legendary Edition gestürzt. Gemeinsam vergleichen sie die Anpassungen gegenüber den Originalen, vor allem Mass Effect 1+2. Garantiert NICHT spoilerfrei!


*PCGC Podcast 170 - Poliertes Mass Effect*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(03:00) - Hardware
(06:30) - Unser Einstieg in die Serie
(15:55) - Die Story
(18:40) - Mass Effect 1
(1:22:10) - Mass Effect 2


Links:
Interview mit Mass Effect LE Director
Mock Effect
Renegade Dialog Option: “There is a bomb!”


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Mai 2021)

Ich möchte zu meiner Aussage im Podcast, dass ich sehr dilettantisch durch ME1 gestolpert bin, ergänzen, dass meine Inkompetenz gestern in ME2 den Höhepunkt erreicht hat. Nicht nur, dass ich das Aufklärungsgespräch mit Mordin verpasst habe, mir ist auch das erste Mal Joker im Rahmen der Finalmission krepiert.
Aber gut, muss man auch mal gesehen haben.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Mai 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich möchte zu meiner Aussage im Podcast, dass ich sehr dilettantisch durch ME1 gestolpert bin, ergänzen, dass meine Inkompetenz gestern in ME2 den Höhepunkt erreicht hat. Nicht nur, dass ich das Aufklärungsgespräch mit Mordin verpasst habe, mir ist auch das erste Mal Joker im Rahmen der Finalmission krepiert.
> Aber gut, muss man auch mal gesehen haben.
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat aber schon irgendwie was masochistisches dass du das auf dem Discord und hier noch mal betonst. 

Ich hoffe, du kommst drüber hinweg! 

Ganz ehrlich, ich wusste nicht mal dass das geht!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Mai 2021)

Ich bin einfach sehr enttäuscht von mir selbst und wollte das nochmal für jene betonen, die nicht auf dem Discord sind. (Hier bitte dieses weinenden Frosch-Emote einfügen)   



Spoiler



Ich trenne Forum und Discord immer noch, weshalb ich hier auch noch einmal die Screenshots gepostet hatte.


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2021)

Obwohl ich ja nie einen ME Teil gespielt habe, hat mir das Hören des Podcasts sehr viel Spaß bereitet.
Dass einige Dinge anders liefen, als gedacht, passt doch außerdem genau in unser Konzept! 



Spoiler



Hatte Jokers Tod denn auch entsprechende Auswirkungen?
Denn an sich ist es ja gerade beim x-ten Playthrough doch cool, mal neue Dinge zu entdecken.





Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich trenne Forum und Discord immer noch, weshalb ich hier auch noch einmal die Screenshots gepostet hatte.


Man erreicht viele ja eindeutig auch nur auf einem der beiden Wege.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Mai 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja nie einen ME Teil gespielt habe, hat mir das Hören des Podcasts sehr viel Spaß bereitet.
> Dass einige Dinge anders liefen, als gedacht, passt doch außerdem genau in unser Konzept!
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Man muss neuladen.  Aber die kleine Todesszene hatte ich bis dato eben nie gesehen.


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2021)

Ok, das ist enttäuschend.
Hatte mir da mehr erwartet. Naja, jedes Spiel hat seine Limits...


----------



## MrFob (28. Mai 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Obwohl ich ja nie einen ME Teil gespielt habe, hat mir das Hören des Podcasts sehr viel Spaß bereitet.
> Dass einige Dinge anders liefen, als gedacht, passt doch außerdem genau in unser Konzept!


Die Aufnahme hat auch viel Spass gemacht. Wir hatten danach ja auch noch ne ganze Weile gequatscht (deswegen auch die recht ausgiebigen Outtakes).

Ueber die Serie kann man sich halt auch sehr gut austauschen, weil doch irgendwie jeder immer was anderes erlebt. Wer Bock hat, auf dem Discord haben wir da zur Zeit auch einen eigenen Channel fuer alle, die gerade ME spielen und sich mitteilen wollen.
#shamelessplug


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2021)

In unserem eigenen Channel können wir ja wohl Werbung machen! 


MrFob schrieb:


> Ueber die Serei kann man sich halt auch sehr gut austauschen, weil doch irgendwie jeder immer was anderes erlebt.


Das fand ich auch bei Cyberpunk schon sehr reizvoll.
Kenne diese Features aus meinen Games ja sonst weniger.


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowohl Horizon Forbidden West als auch Far Cry 6 wurden beide mit neuen Gameplay Videos detaillierter gezeigt. Wie Aloy begeben wir uns in den Deep Dive! Auch Epic hat mit der neuen Unreal Engine 5 beeindruckende Szenen gezeigt. Außerdem bringen Jan und Nino uns die Vorteile von Undervolting näher.


*PCGC Podcast 171 - Dinos und Diktatoren*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(38:45) - Hörerfeedback
(51:10) - Hardware: Undervolting
(1:20:15) - Short News
(1:29:10) - Horizon Forbidden West Gameplay Reveal
(1:48:05) - Uncharted 4 für PC
(1:56:15) - Sony Investorentag
(2:01:10) - Far Cry 6 Gameplay Reveal
(2:22:10) - Unreal Engine 5 Präsentation




Links:
RBTV - Cyberpunk Erwartungen Retrospektive
Resident Evil: Die ganze Story auf Norddeutsch
DJ Peach Cobbler
PCGC Podcast 119 - Alte Japaner und neue Engines


Hardware
Lagom - Monitorkalibrierung
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/threads/uebersicht-sammelthreads-oc-benchmarks-usw.1956530/
Computerbase Undervolting Sammelthreads


Short News
Blizzcon 2021 fällt aus
Xbox + Bethesda: Präsentation zur E3


Gerüchte
Guardians of the Galaxy Spiel in Arbeit
Valve arbeite an Handheld “SteamPal”


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sind FSR und 3D-Cache? Wo muss man graben, um eine 3080 TI zu finden? Das und mehr mit den Hardware Archäologen Nan und Jino! Neben diesen Themen gibt es eine Leaks vorab zur E3 und weitere News.


*PCGC Podcast 172 - Nan und Jino*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(13:50) - Hörerfeedback
(38:00) - Hardware: Neue AMD Features
(58:45) - Short News
(1:08:45) - Two Point Campus Leak
(1:11:40) - 2K Leaks
(1:19:15) - Pioner
(1:27:00) - Cyberpunk 2077 Erfolgsstatistiken


Links:
The Engoodening of No Man's Sky

Short News
Grand Turismo 7 und God of War kommen für PS5 + 4
GoW auf 2022 verschoben
Battlefield 6 Reveal Stream
No Mans Sky Update 3,5 - Prisms
Crysis Remastered Trilogy
Atari VCS Release

Videos zu AMD Zen 3
AMD GETS STACKED
Ryzen Zen 3 with V-Cache Confirmed!


----------



## MrFob (8. Juni 2021)

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit mal offiziell fuer die schlechte Qualitaet meiner Tonspur. Weil meine Klimaanlage im Hintergrund lief musste Olli wohl recht aggressiv denoisen, darum hoert sich's nicht so doll an. Wird in Zukunft vor der Aufnahme abgeschaltet.


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2021)

Naja, passiert.
Es gibt einfach zu viele technische Stolperfallen! 


*Der RSS-Feed hat sich geändert, hier findet ihr den neuen Link.*


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E3 Woche! Tobi und Lukas fassen alle Shows zusammen, die sie diese Woche konsumieren konnten. Summer Game Fest, Ubisoft Forward, Wholesome Games Show, Guerilla Collective 2, Devolver Direct, Xbox + Bethesda, Gearbox. Selbst mit den HW Boys gehts diese Folge größtenteils um Spiele, wir sprechen über die Battlefield 2042 Enthüllung. Viel Spaß!


*PCGC Podcast 173 - E3: Ersehntes, Erstaunliches & Enttäuschendes*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:15) - Hardware
(25:26) - Battlefield 2042
(48:36) - Summer Games Festival Opener
(52:07) - Tiny Tina’s Wonderlands
(54:17) - Jurassic World Evolution 2
(57:36) - Salt & Sacrifice
(59:31) - Two Point Campus
(1:01:36) - Vampire The Masquerades: Bloodhunt
(1:06:09) - The Planet of Lana
(1:10:14) - Dungeons & Dragons: Dark Alliance
(1:13:21) - Deviation Games Interview
(1:15:13) - Tribes of Midgard
(1:17:06) - Elden Ring
(1:25:36) - Wholesome Games Show
(1:30:21) - Guerilla Collective 2
(1:30:47) - Batora: Los Haven
(1:32:56) - Aragami 2
(1:38:14) - Severed Steel
(1:42:29) - Unmetal
(1:46:35) - Ubisoft Forward
(1:46:39) - Rainbow Six: Extraction
(1:58:06) - Rocksmith+
(2:01:00) - Rider’s Republic
(2:06:03) - Weitere Ankündigungen von Ubisoft
(2:08:44) - Far Cry 6
(2:15:54) - Mario + Rabbids: Sparks of Hope
(2:18:10) - Avatar: Frontiers of Pandora
(2:24:19) - Devolver Direct (Forwarder)
(2:31:41) - Phantom Abyss
(2:32:53) - Trek to Yomi
(2:37:29) - Wizard with a Gun
(2:38:30) - Death’s Door
(2:39:54) - Gearbox E3 2021 Showcase
(2:46:19) - Microsoft/XBox Showcase
(2:49:03) - Starfield
(2:55:23) - S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2: Heart of Chernobyl
(3:03:52) - Contraband
(3:07:05) - Sea of Thieves - A Pirate Life
(3:09:12) - Psychonauts 2
(3:09:47) - Fallout 76 Steel Reign & Expeditions: The Pitt
(3:12:45) - Summerville
(3:15:29) - Halo Infinite
(3:20:47) - Diablo 2: Resurrected
(3:25:44) - A Plague Tale: Requiem
(3:30:46) - Slime Rancher 2
(3:31:34) - Replaced
(3:33:43) - Grounded: Shroom & Doom
(3:34:57) - Age of Empires 4
(3:36:09) - The Outer Worlds 2
(3:39:20) - Flight Simulator 2020 Updates
(3:43:03) - Forza Horizon 5
(3:50:26) - Redfall
(3:55:05) - Fazit und Ausblick



Links:
DiabLoL Playlist


----------



## Zybba (21. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tobi und Lukas arbeiten die Reste der E3 auf. Vor allem gehts um Indie Spiele. Dank der Square Enix Show und Elex 2 gibts aber auch noch Titel mit mehr als 3 Pixeln. Dazu verteilt Tobi gratis Aluhüte für Kojima-Jünger!


*PCGC Podcast 174 - Wir können Enix*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(16:15) - Hörerfeedback
(23:55) - Abandoned oder auch "Die Kojima-Verschwörung"
(31:15) - Marvel’s Guardians of the Galaxy
(41:50) - Babylon's Fall
(44:40) - Xbox Games Showcase Extended
(52:45) - Eldest Souls
(55:05) - Minute of Islands
(57:20) - Elex 2
(1:05:25) - OlliOlli World
(1:08:35) - They Always Run
(1:14:30) - Warcry: Challenges
(1:16:05) - Codename Final Form
(1:18:05) - Gabe Newells Ankündigung und unsere E3 Gedanken

Links:
BPM: Bullets Per Minute Trailer
Ixion Reveal Trailer


----------



## Zybba (28. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Hardwareteil sprechen wir über FSR, GPU Treibersupport und Windows 11. Außerdem: Post-E3-Zeit. Die große Flut an Shows ist vorbei, es gibt nur ein paar kleine, kuriose News. HALT STOP! Gast Daniel reißt die Folge an sich, um leidenschaftlich über Remakes und Remasters zu diskutieren. 


*PCGC Podcast 175 - Remake Rage*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:50) - Hörerfeedback
(17:35) - Hardware
(52:00) - Short News
(53:35) - Die Kojima-Verschwörung, 2. Teil
(57:45) - Neuer Spielerrekord in Team Fortress 2
(1:02:50) - CliffyB ist zurück mit neuer IP
(1:09:30) - Ghost of Tsushima: Gerüchte um Erweiterung und PC Version
(1:18:55) - Wie sind Remakes und Remasters zu bewerten?



Links:

Short News
The International 10 nicht in Schweden
Gerücht: Neues Dead Space in Arbeit

FSR
Hardware Unboxed Video
Anschlussvideo, zu DOTA 2
TechPowerUp Test
CapFrameX Test und DLSS Vergleich


----------



## Zybba (5. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem Jahr äußert sich Autor Chris Avellone zu den gegen ihn gemachten Vorwürfen des sexuellen Fehlverhaltens. Die kosteten ihn damals den Job bei Techland. Wir besprechen deren neues Material zu Dying Light 2. Außerdem gibts viele Sony News, die Ankündigung von Project Condor und vieles mehr!    


*PCGC Podcast 176 - Popkulturpampe*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:20) - Hörerfeedback
(33:15) - Hardware
(57:05) - Short News
(58:35) - Sony auf Einkaufstour und mehr
(1:13:00) - Project Condor
(1:18:00) - Dying 2 Know -  Episode 2
(1:38:15) - Chris Avellone 



Links:

Short News
EA Play wird weder Mass Effect noch Dragon Age zeigen
Dead Space Hinweise verdichten sich
Xbox Mini Fridge
Casey Hudson gründet Humanoid Studios
Dan Houser gründet ebenfalls neue Firma

Sony
Sony kauft Housemarque
Sony kauft Bluepoint
Sony kauft Nixxes Software
Gerücht: Bluepoint arbeitet an MGS Remake
State of Play im Juli?
Ghost of Tsushima PS5 Directors Cut angekündigt
Sony bei Indie Entwicklern in Kritik


----------



## Zybba (12. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was genau könnte Assassin's Creed Infinity werden? Olli und Lukas pitchen “tolle” Ideen. Außerdem, sprechen wir über Sony’s letzte State of Play. Police Simulator: Patrol Officers ist das Letzte.


*PCGC Podcast 177 - Bullenscheiße*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:45) - Hardware
(31:20) - Short News
(39:45) - Assassin’s Creed Infinity
(52:15) - State of Play
(52:46) - Moss Book II
(53:15) - Arcadegeddon
(54:45) - Hunter’s Arena: Legends
(59:55) - F.I.S.T.: Forged In Shadow Torch
(1:00:05) - SIFU
(1:02:40) - JETT: The Far Shore
(1:05:45) - DEATHLOOP
(1:10:10) - EA Play - The Future of FPS
(1:16:20) - Police Simulator: Patrol Officers


----------



## MrFob (19. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In dieser Folge geht es nicht darum, was heute passiert, es geht darum was Morgen passiert. So lassen sich Olli und Tobi über den Amazon Film The Tomorrow War aus und besprechen neben allerlei News auch ausführlich das neue Steam Deck, dass Valve für Ende des Jahres angekündigt hat. Im Hardware Teil sind Jan und Nino (fast) alleine und auch dort geht es um's Steam Deck und darum, dass AMDs upscaling Technologie FSR nun open source ist.

*PCGC Podcast 178 - The Reservation War*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(06:00) - Hörerfeedback
(15:27) - Hardwareteil
(39:56) - Was habt ihr gespielt/gemacht? - Tobi und “The Tomorrow War”
(57:16) - Was habt ihr gespielt/gemacht? - Olli und “The Unavowed”
(01:07:17) - Short News
(01:37:14) - Steam Deck


Links:

Short News:
Google Stadia zahlt jetzt Entwicklern 85 Prozent aus
“Ghostwire” verschoben
Cyberpunk 2077 meistverkauftes (??) Spiel im PS Store im Juni
Amazon “Lumberyard” Engine ist “tot”, wird zu Open 3D Engine
Gerücht: Tencent kauft Crytek?
Company of Heroes 3 angekündigt

The Tomorrow War - Analyse Video


----------



## Batze (19. Juli 2021)

Zum Thema CryEngine was ihr ganz toll ansprecht.
Also die Engine war aufgrund ihrer Fähigkeiten bei den Entwicklern schon sehr beliebt, also die hatte ja schon die nötige Power.
Das Problem war nur das der Support seitens Crytek miserabel gewesen sein soll. Da spielt also Epic in einer ganz anderen Liga.

Ich weiß noch damals wenn du die ID Engine Lizenziert hattest und nicht mehr weiterkamst, da kam ein Mitarbeiter von ID Software noch vorbei und hat geholfen. Wobei man auch Fährerweise sagen muss, die ID Engine hat damals so um die 500.000 US$ gekostet, mindest. Das war also noch alles vor den Free Engine.

Crytek hat es sich mit seiner Arroganz der Brüder und vollkommen Indiskutablen BWL Entscheidungen selbst vermasselt. Die Engine war ein Vorzeige Projekt und ist immer noch absolut Top. Aber mit dem Studio will eben keiner mehr wirklich zusammenarbeiten.
Wären sie nicht nicht so abgehoben geworden würde es statt, wie würde das in UE aussehen, jetzt heißen, wie würde das in Crytek Engine aussehen.
Farcry1 und Crysis1 waren zu ihrer Zeit Meilensteine der Grafik.
Leider ist man schneller gefallen aufgrund der Arroganz als man die Leiter Hochklettern konnte. Man wollte zu schnell alles auf einmal erreichen. Von Nichts auf 100, das geht eben nicht in der Branche. Ein Tim Sweene (Erfinder und Chef von Epic/UE), auch wenn einige ihn nicht mögen ist jetzt über 20 Jahre im Geschäft. Also den macht keiner mehr etwas vor.

PS: Natürlich wieder ein toller PCast.


----------



## Zybba (26. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Codemasters meldet sich mit Grid Legends zurück! Wir sprechen über Battlefield Portal, Skulls & Bones und mehr. Zum Abschluss gibt es einen Ersteindruck zu Death’s Door. YOLO!


*PCGC Podcast 179 - Virtueller Doppel-Tod*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:30) - Hörerfeedback
(28:30) - Hardware
(1:04:25) - Short News
(1:19:55) - Grid Legends
(1:27:55) - Battlefield Portal
(1:37:10) - Skull & Bones im Entwicklungslimbo
(1:46:15) - Death's Door


Links:

Short News
Dead Space Remake bestätigt
Life ist Strange - deutsches Voice-Over
Netflix Gaming
Superhot - VR Version abgeschwächt

Blizzard
YongYea Video 1
YongYea Video 2
YongYea Video 3


----------



## Zybba (2. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli, Jan und Lukas haben The Ascent gespielt. Die Gefühle sind gemischt, von Frust bis Begeisterung war alles dabei. Neben Hardware und Gaming News widmen wir uns aufgrund der Größe jetzt doch noch Activision Blizzard.


*PCGC Podcast 180 - Neutronenstrahl goes Brrrrr*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(06:00) - Hardware
(30:45) - Short News
(34:55) - Kalifornien verklagt Activision Blizzard
(47:30) - PS5 SSD Kompabilität
(59:25) - That’s No Moon
(1:04:00) - Vigilance 2099
(1:11:15) - The Ascent


Irgendwie zerschießen mir die anderen Links gerade immer die Formatierung. Daher lasse ich die heute mal weg.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. August 2021)

hm. schade. hab 15 stunden gespielt und bin mit der story auch schon durch. da hätte ich gut mitreden können. ausnahmsweise mal.


----------



## fud1974 (3. August 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hm. schade. hab 15 stunden gespielt und bin mit der story auch schon durch. da hätte ich gut mitreden können. ausnahmsweise mal.



Nun ja, wir hatten mehrfach angekündigt dass wir drüber reden wollen. Zumindest in den Casts selber. 

Vielleicht klappt es ja bei was anderem.


----------



## MrFob (3. August 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hm. schade. hab 15 stunden gespielt und bin mit der story auch schon durch. da hätte ich gut mitreden können. ausnahmsweise mal.


Jo, sehr schade. Deswegen, wenn jemand gerade was aktuelles spielt, und darueber berichten will, gerne einfach kurz hier schreiben. Oder ihr kommt im Discord vorbei. Wir machen da auch immer mal wieder extra channels auf, fuer Spiele, die gerade "en vogue" sind, so derzeit uebrigens auch fuer The Ascent, wo dann meist ein recht reger Austausch stattfindet.

Aber wenn du die Folge gehoert hast, schreib gerne Feedback, wo du den Jungs zustimmst und wo vielleicht nicht, sowas kommt dann immer in der naechsten Folge dran. Und halt da ruhig diesmal auch nicht mit Kritik hintern Berg, weil ich war diese Woche ja nicht dabei, also bin ich da fein raus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. August 2021)

Ich stimme zumindest Lukas(?) zu, ich würde auch gern das Interface ausblenden und will nen Photomode


----------



## Zybba (3. August 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hm. schade. hab 15 stunden gespielt und bin mit der story auch schon durch. da hätte ich gut mitreden können. ausnahmsweise mal.


Ah schade, das wär super gewesen. Naja, dann zu Teil 2! 



LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich stimme zumindest Lukas(?) zu, ich würde auch gern das Interface ausblenden und will nen Photomode


Sehr gut, danke!
Die anderen haben halt keine Ahnung.


----------



## Zybba (11. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Activision Blizzard trennt sich von CEO J. Allen Brack! Das ist nicht die einzige Änderung im Unternehmen. Daneben sprechen wir u.a. über Tom Clancy’s XDefiant. Als Kontrastprogramm gibt es unser Review zum deutschen Indie Spiel Omno.


*PCGC Podcast 181 - Omnopotent*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(16:40) - Hörerfeedback
(34:50) - Hardware
(1:01:50) - Short News
(1:03:00) - Neuigkeiten um Activision Blizzard
(1:11:15) - Embracer Croup kauft weitere Studios
(1:14:20) - Tom Clancy’s XDefiant
(1:20:55) - Omno


Links:

Short News
Neues South Park Spiel geplant
Riders Republic Beta
Diablo Immortal verschoben


Activision Blizzard
Präsident J Allen Brack verlässt das Unternehmen
Senior Vice President of HR geht ebenfalls
Earnings Call Transkript
Zwei Warcraft Mobile Games in Arbeit
Investoren erheben Sammelklage
Angestellte verbünden sich
Overwatch League verliert Sponsoren


----------



## Zybba (18. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam schließt sich das Sommerloch. Wir haben Diablo 2 Resurrected, Splitgate und Last Stop gespielt. Dazu gibts spannende News aus dem Bereich Gaming und Hardware!


*PCGC Podcast 182 - Letzter Stop: Tor zur Hölle*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(00:00) - Hörerfeedback
(25:40) - Hardware
(57:20) - Short News
(1:00:20) - Activision Blizzard
(1:06:05) - Frostpunk
(1:08:00) - Gerücht: GTA Remastered Trilogy
(1:17:45) - Diablo 2 Resurrected
(1:32:55) - Splitgate
(1:40:45) - Last Stop



Links:
VFX Artists Reacts 11
Black Out 2022
The Rise and Fall of Deus Ex
Battlefield 2042 | Exodus Short Film
Morphologis
Star Citizen: The Space Convention
Diablo 2 Resurrected - Controller vs Mouse
Explodierende Netzteile


Short News
Life is Strange Remastered Collection verschoben
Unity kauft Parsec 
Daten zu kommenden Steam Sales 
Halo Infinite Release 2021?


Activision Blizzard
weitere Kündigungen
SOC Investment Group fordert weitere Maßnahmen
Polygon und Kotaku Artikel zu schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen


----------



## Zybba (24. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bernhard ist im Hardware-Teil zu Gast. Gemeinsam mit Nino und Jan startet er die Analyse der letzten Käufe und Umbauten! Olli und Tobi sprechen über die Quakecon, genauer gesagt die Skyrim Anniversary Edition. Darauf hat die Welt gewartet! Auch neu vorgestellt wurden CoD Vanguard und Exekiller. 


*PCGC Podcast 183 - Das Hardware-Tribunal*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:45) - Das Hardware-Tribunal
(52:00) - Quakecon 2021 und Skyrim Anniversary Edition
(59:00) - Call of Duty: Vanguard
(1:10:40) - Cyberpunk 2077: Patch 1.3 und Entwicklerstream
(1:29:00) - Exekiller


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thomas bekommt eine GPU Kaufberatung von Jan und Nino. Er ist auch im regulären Teil vertreten. Wir sprechen über die Gamescom und vorgestellte Spiele. Kristina und Olli entführen uns in die Zeitschleifenwelt von 12 Minutes.


*PCGC Podcast 184 - Opening Knife Live*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(24:55) - Hardware
(1:16:50) - Short News
(1:18:00) - 4Players schließt
(1:31:00) - Activision Blizzard: Ausweitung der Klage und Mcree Umbenennung
(1:37:55) - Xbox Stream und Opening Night Live
(1:42:35) - Saints Row
(1:47:25) - Marvel's Midnight Suns
(1:54:50) - Call of Duty Vanguard Gameplay
(2:04:40) - Cult of Lamb
(2:07:35) - Midnight Fight Express
(2:11:30) - The Outlast Trials
(2:16:45) - DokeV
(2:24:10) - Releasetermine + Fazit
(2:33:20) - Serial Cleaners
(2:37:05) - Shadow of Conspiracy - Section 2
(2:48:00) - Gamescom Fazit
(2:54:50) - 12 Minutes


Links:
Cyberpunk 2077 - 1.3 Patch Video

Short News
Titan Quest 2
Broken Roads
Gearbox Studio Montreal


----------



## Stirrling (30. August 2021)

Normalerweise kommt das 👍erst, wenn ich die Folge auch gehört habe. Aber jetzt, dank "Instant-Podcast" geht's auch so 😄


----------



## MrFob (30. August 2021)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommt das 👍erst, wenn ich den Podcast auch gehört habe. Aber jetzt, dank "Instant-Podcast" geht's auch so 😄


Hab die Folge auch noch nicht gehoert aber ihr bekommt einen Vorschuss-Like. Man kann ihn ja auch wieder zuruecknehmen.


----------



## Stirrling (30. August 2021)

Nur fair. 😁


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. August 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hab die Folge auch noch nicht gehoert aber ihr bekommt einen Vorschuss-Like. Man kann ihn ja auch wieder zuruecknehmen.


Ich habe in diesem Podcast mein wahres Ich offenbart, also ist das durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2021)

Cool, dass ihr dabei wart. Hat Spaß gemacht. Gerne wieder!

Danke für die Likes! Manchmal bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass nur andere Likes für ihre Uploads erhalten. Dann frage ich mich schon, warum ich mir die Mühe überhaupt noch machen soll.


----------



## Stirrling (30. August 2021)

Wie meinst du das? Also ich hab bestimmt alle durch die Bank ge👍t, egal wer das hochgeladen hatte. 😁. 
Zu deinen onlyfans Uploads kann ich allerdings nix sagen. Andere Bubble und so. 😬


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2021)

Stirrling schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Also ich hab bestimmt alle durch die Bank ge👍t, egal wer das hochgeladen hatte. 😁.


Ich hielt das für nen guten Meta Gag. ^^
Hier ist meine Muse.



Stirrling schrieb:


> Zu deinen onlyfans Uploads kann ich allerdings nix sagen. Andere Bubble und so. 😬


Wir kriegen dich schon noch an Bord!


----------



## Stirrling (31. August 2021)

Zum ersten: okay. Zum zweiten: 😱


----------



## Zybba (6. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dead Space ist zurück! Die Entwickler geben einen Einblick in die Pläne und wie die Community bei der Entwicklung eingebunden werden soll. Auch CDPR teilt seine Ideen für Cyberpunk 2077. Die schauen wir uns mal an.


*PCGC Podcast 185 - Toter Raum, tote Ente*


(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:50) - Hörerfeedback
(13:25) - Hardware
(43:30) - Short News
(47:50) - Midnight Suns Gameplay + Walkthrough
(1:10:50) - Dead Space Remake Präsentation
(1:31:40) - Project Magnum
(1:38:50) - Cyberpunk 2077 Zukunft und Mods
(2:05:35) - Orga Zeugs


Links:

Short News
No Man’s Sky Frontiers
Rob Davis wechselt zu That's No Moon
Ghostrunner Neon Pack Update
Crysis Remastered Trilogie

Cyberpunk 2077
Cyberpunk 2077 Zukunftspläne
Next Gen Versionen
CD Projekt Red Finanzreport
CDPR stellt Modder an
Borderlandfy2077
StreetStyle - Immersive Fashion System
Full Gameplay Rebalance Mod


----------



## Zybba (13. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HW Boys Jan und Nino erbarmen sich und unterstützen Lukas im Klassikteil. Es geht um die aktuelle Sony Präsentation. Welche Marken kommen zurück? Was wurde neu vorgestellt? Dazu neues von Epic gegen Apple und aus der Welt der Hardware.


*PCGC Podcast 186 - Playstation Wowcase*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:50) - Hörerfeedback
(28:20) - Hardware
(50:45) - Epic vs Apple: Das Urteil
(55:15) - Playstation Showcase
(56:30) - Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic Remake
(1:01:20) - Project Eve
(1:07:00) - Tiny Tina's Wonderlands
(1:12:00) - Alan Wake Remastered
(1:19:25) - Grand Theft Auto V + online Next Gen Upgrade
(1:22:40) - Marvel’s Wolverine
(1:25:15) - Marvel's Spider-Man 2
(1:31:15) - Gran Turismo 7
(1:33:35) - God of War: Ragnarok
(1:41:25) - Fazit


Links:
The Pod Runde #334 - 4Players - Abgang mit erhobenem Haupt
Sony kauft Firesprite Games


----------



## Batze (13. September 2021)

Also das mit der Grafikkarte ist ja nun wirklich eine Frechheit.
Hättest du mal gleich nachgeschaut. Bei mir hätte der Typ noch eine Anzeige wegen vorsätzlichem Betrug bekommen.


----------



## Zybba (13. September 2021)

Jo, ziemlich dreist.


----------



## Zybba (20. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über das THQ Nordic Showcase. Es gab einige überraschende Ankündigungen und Revivals alter Marken! Außerdem hat Olli den interessanten Genre-Mix Highfleet für uns getestet.


*PCGC Podcast 187 - Olli von Arabien*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:55) - Hörerfeedback
(20:30) - Hardware
(49:40) - Short News: Actiblizzion, Dying Light 2 und Battlefield 2042
(55:25) - THQ Nordic 10th Anniversary Showcase
(58:00) - Destroy All Humans! 2 - Reprobed
(1:00:05) - Outcast 2 - A New Beginning
(1:08:05) - Expeditions: Rome
(1:10:00) - MX vs ATV Legends
(1:12:50) - SuperPower 3
(1:16:50) - Jagged Alliance 3
(1:24:45) - SpongeBob SquarePants: The Cosmic Shake
(1:27:05) - Fazit zum Showcase
(1:32:00) - HighFleet 


Links:
KOTOR UE5 Adaptation 
Pogcast Folge 66


----------



## Zybba (29. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Gast Hans diskutieren wir über Diablo 2 Resurrected. Es ist eher ein “Expertentalk”, wir erläutern nicht alle Grundmechaniken und Details. Zusätzlich gibt es News zu Hardware und Spielen sowie ein Review zu Severed Steel.


*PCGC Podcast 188 - Der Teufel trägt 4K*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(19:55) - Hardware
(57:00) - Short News:TW Warhammer 3, Netflix, Nintendo Direct
(58:40) - Activision Blizzard News
(1:03:35) - Level Zero
(1:10:10) - Wuchang: Fallen Feathers
(1:14:10) - Diablo 2 Resurrected
(2:17:40) - Severed Steel


Links:
Foundation Trailer


Activision Blizzard:
Chief Legal Officer Claire Hart verlässt das Unternehmen
Overwatch 2 Executive Producer Chacko Sonny geht ebenfalls
Börsenaufsichtsbehörde SEC startet neue Untersuchung
D2R: Visuelle Anpassung der Amazone


----------



## MrFob (29. September 2021)

Für etwas mehr Übersichtlichkeit separat Lukas' Interview mit dem  Severed Steel Entwickler:

*Your game is a unique combination of mechanics. How did you came up with this? Are there any notable pop cultural inspirations?*
I came up with the idea on a long bike ride while day dreaming. There are many cultural influences including The Matrix, Equilibrium, Max Payne, FEAR, SUPER HOT, The Specialists, Doom 2016, and more!

*You manly developed the game yourself, right? Did you get any other help besides for music and artworks?*
The game is largely solo dev but I definitely had help. Floating Door made the music, and Bloody designed some of the best levels. I also contracted out the arm cannon model to Mantis Studios and found a lot of assets in the UE4 marketplace. The voxel tech is powered by Voxel Plugin.

*During my playthrough on difficulty “Severed Steel” I often felt overwhelmed. So I used the slow motion more often than I would’ve liked. Is there any particular way how you yourself prefer to approach the game play style wise?*
The best way to play is with a lot of slow mo and a lot of stunts!

*Are you satisfied with the general perception and sales numbers?*
I am mostly satisfied with perception, I am proud of the 93 percent positive rating on Steam. I am a little disappointed that a lot of players seem reluctant on replaying the campaign or trying our firefight mode and judge the value of game focused on the length of a single playthrough of story. Nonetheless I have ideas to make those people happier!


*What are your future plans now that you’ve released the game?*
My plans are to add more content to severed steel and work on console ports. Once those are done I am not sure.

*Which way can people follow you and your work?*
I am on twitter at @mattwla and I am very active in the Severed Steel Discord.


----------



## Zybba (4. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PES Entwickler Konami meldet sich zurück. Mit der F2P Variante eFootball 2022. Hoffen wir mal, dass ihre angeblich folgenden Titel besser werden...
Außerdem: Updates zu Actiblizzion, der HMM Copenhagen und vielem mehr!


*PCGC Podcast 189 - Konami's Charakterköpfe*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:55) - Hörerfeedback
(34:30) - Hardware
(1:03:00) - Short News: Netflix, Accessible Games Database
(1:06:00) - Battlefield 2042: Beta Details, Data Miner
(1:09:40) - Activision Blizzard: Weitere Klage
(1:16:00) - Wanted: Dead
(1:21:15) - Konami: eFootball 2022 und Zukunftspläne


----------



## Zybba (13. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Citizen, das wohl bestfinanzierte Projekt der Videospielgeschichte. Letztes Jahr fiel die Hausmesse Citizencon aus. Dieses Jahr greifen wir die altehrwürdige Tradition wieder auf und sprechen über das Gezeigte - und das war einiges! Als fachkundige Unterstützung haben wir zwei Daniels und einen Jakob dabei.


*PCGC Podcast 190 - Citizencon Artists*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:25) - Unsere Wünsche und Erwartungen zur Show
(28:25) - Life in the ’Verse
(1:42:40) - Ship Talk
(2:49:40) - Gen 12 & The Multicore of Vulkan
(2:56:45) - Crafting Worlds: Planetary Tools & Tech
(3:07:45) - Server Meshing & The State of Persistence
(3:21:45) - The Sounds of Space
(3:27:00) - Systemic Gameplay: Stream of Thought
(3:47:00) - Fazit


----------



## Zybba (18. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum unsere Eltern früher teilweise gegen Videospiele waren, verstehen wir nicht so richtig. In dieser waffenstarrenden Folge sprechen wir mit Gast Alex über die Neuigkeiten zu den Shootern GTA, Battlefield und Ghost Recon. Abgerundet wird das Ganze mit einem Review zu Fary Cry 6. Feuer frei!


*PCGC Podcast 191 - Livin' La Vida Loca*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(13:15) - Hörerfeedback
(22:15) - Hardware
(56:50) - Short News: Dreamhack Leipzig eingestellt
(58:00) - Erste Details zu Avowed
(1:03:15) - Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy angekündigt
(1:14:20) - Battlefield 2042 - Hazard Zone
(1:27:20) - Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Frontline
(1:35:10) - Far Cry 6


Links:
Auf ein Bier mit Jörg Luibl von 4Players

Hardware
Ultra Quality Settings are Dumb
Assassin's Creed Valhalla Optimization
PC Nutzung während Stabilitätstest


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gast Teejay nimmt uns mit auf eine kleine Zeitreise durch die Welt der frühen Heimkonsolen und Computer. Außerdem stellt er Jett: The Far Shore vor. Zusätzlich haben wir wie immer News zu Spielen und Hardware.


*PCGC Podcast 192 - Funkfüchse auf fremden Welten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(44:05) - Hörerfeedback
(46:50) - Hardware
(1:23:15) - Short News
(1:28:50) - The Invincible
(1:36:10) - GTA: The Trilogy - Trailer und Details zur Technik
(1:48:45) - God of War: PC Ankündigung
(1:54:00) - Darkest Dungeon 2
(2:02:55) - Jett: The Far Shore
(2:42:30) - Gequatsche und Verabschiedung

Short News
angeblich neues Splinter Cell in Arbeit
The Day Before Releasedatum
Everspace 2 verschoben
Elden Ring: Verschiebung und Closed Network Test
Cyberpunk 2077 und Witcher III: Next Gen Portierungen verschoben


----------



## Zybba (3. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Gast Vik diskutieren wir Sony’s aktuelle Orientierung in Richtung PC. Dazu hat er für uns seine Eindrücke zu Guardians of the Galaxy im Gepäck. Außerdem: News, Hardware, Age of Empires 4!


*PCGC Podcast 193 - Star-Gast trifft Star-Lord*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(46:45) - Hörerfeedback
(1:01:25) - Hardware
(1:39:10) - Short News: Shadow Warrior 3, PAX South, GTA San Andreas VR
(1:44:05) - Actiblizzion News
(1:52:15) - A Quite Place: Spielumsetzung geplant
(1:55:10) - Sony’s State of Play
(1:55:45) - Bugsnax: The Isle of BIGsnax
(2:00:45) - Little Devil Inside
(2:08:05) - Sonys Neuausrichtung zum PC
(2:18:05) - Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Zybba (5. November 2021)

Wir können demnächst ein kleines Interview mit @Maria Beyer-Fistrich führen.
Dafür sammeln wir eure Userfragen und werden sie ihr dann im Rahmen eines Podcast-Einspielers stellen.

*Falls ihr Fragen habt, gerne hier posten. Alternativ auch per Discord, DM, Mail. Wie auch immer ihr uns kontaktieren wollt! *

An dieser Stelle noch ein Shoutout an @Toni, die das ganze in die Wege geleitet hat.


----------



## Zybba (8. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sprechen über gescheiterte Service-Spiele, Quartalsberichte und das neue Elden Ring Gameplay. Im Hardware-Teil geht es um Intels neue CPU Alder Lake. Zusätzlich gibt es von Daniel ein Review zu Tormented Souls!


*PCGC Podcast 194 - Ganz schön GaaStig*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:00) - Hörerfeedback
(28:50) - Hardware: Alderlake
(1:16:40) - Short News: Midnight Suns, XBOX All Access
(1:19:40) - Activision Blizzard News
(1:23:15) - Volt eingestellt, Avengers enttäuscht, GaaS Diskussion
(1:41:45) - Devolver Digital geht an die Börse
(1:47:45) - Elden Ring Gameplay
(2:02:10) - Tormented Souls



Actiblizzion Links:
Q3 2021 Earnings Call Transcript
Overwatch 2 und Diablo 4 auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben
Jen Oneal tritt als Blizzard’s Co-Studiochefin zurück
Aktie um 14% gefallen


----------



## MrFob (9. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wir können demnächst ein kleines Interview mit @Maria Beyer-Fistrich führen.
> Dafür sammeln wir eure Userfragen und werden sie ihr dann im Rahmen eines Podcast-Einspielers stellen.
> 
> *Falls ihr Fragen habt, gerne hier posten. Alternativ auch per Discord, DM, Mail. Wie auch immer ihr uns kontaktieren wollt! *
> ...


Nur zur Erinnerung, ihr koennt nach wie vor eure Fragen posten. Es sind noch 3 Tage Zeit.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Nur zur Erinnerung, ihr koennt nach wie vor eure Fragen posten. Es sind noch 3 Tage Zeit.


Ach Mist.
Habe ich durch meine Krankheit leider alles total verpasst. 
Sonst wäre ich gerne als sagen wir mal auch Zuhörer gerne auch dabei gewesen.
Ja, MB-F ist auch für mich noch etwas was ganz Stark PCGames ist, eben Legende.  
Ich denke ihr hatte Heute eure Aufnahme.

Ich freu mich schon auf den PCast..


----------



## Zybba (14. November 2021)

Wir nehmen erst im Laufe der Woche auf.
Die ausgewählten Fragen schicken wir aber vorab an Maria.
Bin mal gespannt, wie das so wird.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2021)

Habt ihr denn im Discord (oder wo auch immer) die Fragen offen? Also nicht das man mehrmals das gleiche fragen möchte.
So um nachzusehen was es schon für Fragen gibt.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2021)

Habe jetzt Maria mit wen ganz anderen verwechselt. Peinlich, mein Mega Fail der Woche  . Macht aber nichts. Die Frage(n) sind die gleichen.
Werde ich dir per PN schicken.


----------



## Zybba (14. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn im Discord (oder wo auch immer) die Fragen offen? Also nicht das man mehrmals das gleiche fragen möchte.
> So um nachzusehen was es schon für Fragen gibt.


Jo, ist gibt den Channel "q_and_a".
Da sind alle bisherigen Fragen hinterlegt. Wir treffen dann aber wie gesagt noch eine Auswahl daraus.



Batze schrieb:


> Werde ich dir per PN schicken.


Alles klar, danke!
Wenn dann aber bitte bis heute Abend, ich möchte die morgen an Maria schicken.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2021)

Hast Post. 
Denke meine Frage sollte klar sein. Kannst du aber gerne Umstrukturieren. Das Thema das ich anspreche sollte aber klar sein.


----------



## Zybba (14. November 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Hast Post.
> Denke meine Frage sollte klar sein. Kannst du aber gerne Umstrukturieren. Das Thema das ich anspreche sollte aber klar sein.


Alles klar, danke!
In der geschickten Form wirds dazu auch keine brauchbare Antwort geben.


----------



## Batze (15. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke!
> In der geschickten Form wirds dazu auch keine brauchbare Antwort geben.


Denke ich auch.


----------



## Stirrling (15. November 2021)

Diplomat Lukas wird es richten.


----------



## Zybba (15. November 2021)

Danke für das Vertrauen, ich werde mein bestes geben!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stirrling (15. November 2021)

Das Like für den Text, nicht das Bild. 😄


----------



## Zybba (15. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marco, Robert und Lukas sprechen über Forza Horizon 5. Die Erwartungen waren hoch! Kann man über die technischen Probleme hinwegsehen oder bleibt der  Spielspaß auf der Strecke?


*PCGC Podcast 195 - Forza Horizonterweiterung*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(12:00) - Hardware
(39:45) - Forza Horizon 5


----------



## Zybba (23. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieser Folge beantwortet Maria von PCGames eure Community Fragen. Die obligatorischen Actiblizzion News dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen! Außerdem: Jan, Nino, Olli und Lukas diskutieren Battlefield 2042. Was ist gut? Was lief falsch? Bestehen Hoffnungen für die Zukunft?


*PCGC Podcast 196 - Vier Mann in einem Boot*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(20:00) - Hörerfeedback
(35:35) - Q&A mit Maria
(1:35:40) - Short News: Six Days in Fallujah, Saints Row, Ubisoft Sherbrooke, Hunt: Showdown
(1:41:30) - Actiblizzion News
(1:54:55) - Battlefield 2042



Links:
Office Chair vs. Gaming Chair
Battlefield 2042: fehlende Features

Film- & Serientipps:
Nobody
Arcane
Miami Connection

Actiblizzion News:
Mitarbeiter organisieren erneuten Walkout
Anteilseigner fordern Koticks Rücktritt
Vorstand stellt sich hinter Kotick
Statement von Playstation CEO Jim Ryan
Statement von XBOX’s Phil Spencer


----------



## Stirrling (23. November 2021)

Feedback vor der Folge! 
Ich bin gespannt -  freut mich, dass es mit dem "Interview" geklappt hat. 👍


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. November 2021)

Nettes Gespräch mit Maria. 
Womit ich nicht unbedingt gerechnet hatte, dass am Ende noch mein Cyberpunk-Test zur Sprache kam. 😅
Aber ich steh nach wie vor zur 10. 😛


----------



## Zybba (24. November 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nettes Gespräch mit Maria.


Danke!



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Womit ich nicht unbedingt gerechnet hatte, dass am Ende noch mein Cyberpunk-Test zur Sprache kam. 😅
> Aber ich steh nach wie vor zur 10. 😛


Es kam für uns alle überraschend! 
Aber wir sind ja auf deiner Seite.
Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass meine Meinung vom Spiel nachträglich gesunken ist. Ich bin gar nicht sicher, warum. Denn die Probleme waren initial ja bereits da.


----------



## Strauchritter (24. November 2021)

Habe mir jetzt die ersten 1,5 Stunden angehört (Rest folgt später, keine Sorge) und das Q&A mit @Maria Beyer-Fistrich fand ich ausgesprochen informativ und die Maria auch sehr sympathisch. 
Danke das Du dir die Zeit genommen hast und auf die Fragen so ausführlich und offen eingegangen bist! 
Das lässt mich meinen Kommentar von heute morgen bzgl. Twitch News in einem anderen Licht sehen 
Bin gespannt auf die anstehenden Änderungen welche auf uns zukommen und dulde nun die Twitch News Flut, auch wenn ich sie nicht gutheiße 

Edit: Danke auch an Lukas und Olli, Hörerfeedback zum kompletten Podcast via Discord dann


----------



## Zybba (24. November 2021)

Danke schon mal für das Feedback!



Strauchritter schrieb:


> Olli


Das war Tobi.


----------



## MrFob (24. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für das Feedback!
> 
> 
> Das war Tobi.


Ach, wir sind doch eh nur ein grosser Blob mit drei Koepfen.


----------



## Strauchritter (24. November 2021)

Ich hatte extra in die Podcastbeschreibung geguckt und da stand Lukas, Olli, Jan und unser Nino. 
 Ich bin untröstlich ob der Verwechslung meine Herren!


----------



## MrFob (24. November 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Ich hatte extra in die Podcastbeschreibung geguckt und da stand Lukas, Olli, Jan und unser Nino.
> Ich bin untröstlich ob der Verwechslung meine Herren!


Jo, ich gebe zu, es war diese Woche etwas verwirrend.

@Zybba (Lukas). @fud1974 (Olli), Jan und Nino machen den Hauptteil mit Battlefield & Co., Lukas und ich haben das Interview mit Maria gefuehrt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ach, wir sind doch eh nur ein grosser Blob mit drei Koepfen.


Dafür hätte ich gerne ein passendes GIF.


----------



## Zybba (24. November 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Ich hatte extra in die Podcastbeschreibung geguckt und da stand Lukas, Olli, Jan und unser Nino.
> Ich bin untröstlich ob der Verwechslung meine Herren!


Ok, dann geht das wohl auf meine Kappe.
Ich ziehe meine Korrektur hiermit zurück. Ab heute heißt er einfach Olli.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dafür hätte ich gerne ein passendes GIF.


Was schwebt dir wieder krankes vor?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (24. November 2021)

Das weiß ich erst, wenn ich es gefunden habe. 
Die haben alle nur einen Kopf!


----------



## MrFob (24. November 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das weiß ich erst, wenn ich es gefunden habe.
> Die haben alle nur einen Kopf!


Ein gif hab ich leider nicht, aber hier ware passendes Audio dazu. 





						WarCraft2_Ogres.mp3
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## LOX-TT (24. November 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das weiß ich erst, wenn ich es gefunden habe.
> Die haben alle nur einen Kopf!


könnte 4 singende Blobs mit Weihnachtsmützen anbieten  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (24. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> könnte 4 singende Blobs mit Weihnachtsmützen anbieten
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh shit, ist da jetzt schon ein Bild vom PCGC Christmas Special geleaked oder was?


----------



## fud1974 (24. November 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Ich hatte extra in die Podcastbeschreibung geguckt und da stand Lukas, Olli, Jan und unser Nino.
> Ich bin untröstlich ob der Verwechslung meine Herren!



Tjahaaaa.. unsere Podcast Produktionen sind mittlerweile hinreichend komplex um die Leute zu verwirren.

Lukas, Jan und Nino (auch bekannt als Nan und Jino (Insider)) und Olli (= me) machten den "Hauptteil" diesmal, Lukas und Tobi den Q & A Teil.

Ich machte dann diesmal die Pre-Production (Grobe Vorbereitung und Processing der einzelnen Ton-Spuren, einen größeren Glitch bei der Aufnahme korrigieren), Tobi dann den Final Cut (ja, manchmal teilen wir uns die Produktionsarbeit).

Bald haben wir Credits die sind länger als ein Marvel Film... 

Die Laufzeit davon haben wir ja schon.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Bald haben wir Credits die sind länger als ein Marvel Film...


fehlt nur noch ne After-Credit Szene äh Ton ... oder so


----------



## fud1974 (24. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch ne After-Credit Szene äh Ton ... oder so



Kam mir auch in den Sinn als ich was von "Marvel" schrieb..

Dann dachte ich mir: Auch das haben wir schon, Unsere berühmt-berüchtigten Outtakes!


----------



## MrFob (24. November 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> fehlt nur noch ne After-Credit Szene äh Ton ... oder so


Oh, dafuer haben wir Outtakes. Vor allem diesmal. 

EDIT: Ah, mal wieder den Olli uebersehen. 😊


----------



## Wamboland (24. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt den auch mit Lautstärkeregler? - so muss ich das über Windows um 75 reduzieren.
Warum gibt es Player ohne die Funktion? o.O

Weder auf der Seite noch der Google Player hat das ... wtf?

Spotify hab ich nicht und Apple auch nicht, daher k.a. ob die das hätten. Wenn man den Podcast wenigstens herunterladen könnte ...


----------



## Zybba (24. November 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich machte dann diesmal die Pre-Production (Grobe Vorbereitung und Processing der einzelnen Ton-Spuren, einen größeren Glitch bei der Aufnahme korrigieren), Tobi dann den Final Cut (ja, manchmal teilen wir uns die Produktionsarbeit).


Bitte nicht unterschlagen, dass ich erfolgreich das Cover eines großen Youtuber plagiiert habe!



Wamboland schrieb:


> Gibt den auch mit Lautstärkeregler? - so muss ich das über Windows um 75 reduzieren.
> Warum gibt es Player ohne die Funktion? o.O
> 
> Weder auf der Seite noch der Google Player hat das ... wtf?
> ...


Nimm einfach unseren extrem frequentierten YT Kanal! 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJfN21iR_ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ansonsten findest du uns aber auch noch auf diversen anderen Podcast Plattformen. Frag mich nicht, wo überall... ^^


----------



## fud1974 (25. November 2021)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Gibt den auch mit Lautstärkeregler? - so muss ich das über Windows um 75 reduzieren.
> Warum gibt es Player ohne die Funktion? o.O
> 
> Weder auf der Seite noch der Google Player hat das ... wtf?
> ...



Mir ist nicht mal aufgefallen bisher dass das bei Anchor nicht geht.. 

Um der Wahrheit der Ehre zu geben, eigentlich ist die Primärfunktion von Anchor auch eher den Feed für die Podcatcher zur Verfügung zur stellen, ich höre unseren eigenen Cast fast ausschließlich via "Overcast", Anchor feeded das dann da rein. 

Wir hatten früher das auf Soundcloud, aber das kostet (mehr) Geld, ich glaube der Player hatte einen Lautstärkeregler (??) und man konnte auch Downloaden.. glaube ich. 

Wenn uns Leute dauerhaft einen Soundcloud Account finanzieren, wer weiß, dann denkt der Zybba vielleicht noch mal über einen "Rückzug" zu Soundcloud nach..  

Das Ding ist halt ein reines "Labor of Love" Projekt, da muss alles aus eigener Tasche finanziert werden, inklusive der Spiele in der Regel (ich glaube wir können unsere "Bemusterungen" an einer Hand abzählen über die Jahre, und das war dann auch eher Indie-Stuff und ähnliches, Nett, aber die Titel die halt wirklich Geld kosten müssen wir selber zahlen), da zählt jeder Cent, auch was das Hosting angeht, und Anchor war halt billiger als Soundcloud.


----------



## fud1974 (25. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Bitte nicht unterschlagen, dass ich erfolgreich das Cover eines großen Youtuber plagiiert habe!



Unabsichtlich plagiiert, weil im Hinterkopf gehabt.

Dir ist es nur so peinlich dass du dir denkst "Lieber wegen Plagiat verklagt werden als meine Demenz zugeben".

Was ich verstehe.

Wollte dich nur nicht öffentlich shamen, weil ich versuche ein besserer Mensch zu werden.

Aber gut, dann gebe ich das Bestreben auf.


----------



## McDrake (25. November 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> (35:35) - Q&A mit Maria


Wow, danke und die Offenheit von Maria, welche sich ja hier auch schon zu Wort gemeldet hatte.

Ich zähle mich ja auch zu den "Nörgerln" zu den News und Meinungen der Stream-Stars.
Es geht mir eigentlich weniger um das Thema an und für sich.
Aber wenn ein Bonk beinahe täglich Updates von alten News in die Foren Posten und die dann stillschweigend (!?) aufgenommen werden und als neuer Artikel verkauft werden, finde ich das einfach unschön.

Ja, es gab wenig Games... es war lau.
Wenn ich Frage, ob man sich mal informieren könnte, was den neuen F1-Manager angeht und dann die Antwort kommt, dass keine News vom Hersteller zur Verfügung steht, find ich dieses Argument schwach.
Das liest sich für mich halt, wie wenn man darauf wartet, aber nicht mal aktiv nachfragt.

Da ist das Abgreifen von wichtigen (???) Meinungen von Streamern natürlich interessanter.
Dass man sich selber zum Star machen könnte, weil man selber was zu bieten hat, ausser x mal kopierte und, leider teilweise falsch wiedergegebene, News (Buschtelefon), könnte doch auch ein Weg sein.

Die Frage, welche sich mir dann auch wegen der Reichweite stellte (halbnackte YT-Girls):
Kann die nicht auch gefaked werden? So wie Subscriber und Likes gekauft werden können, können doch auch solche Klick-Verlinkungen getäuscht werden... nehme ich zumindest an.
Aber da gibts sicher welche, die sich besser auskennen.

Das Grundproblem würde dadurch natürlich nicht verschwinden:
Solange Geld für gefakte (?) Klicks kommen, alles im Lot. 
Das ist dann höchstens ein Problem für die Werbepartner, welche Geld für was zahlen, dass eigentlich nicht passiert.

Aber nochmals Danke für die tolle Leistung des Podcasts und allen Beteiligten!


----------



## Zybba (25. November 2021)

Ich ignoriere die Streamer-News weitestgehend. Auch wenn ich die zitierten Personen teilweise mag/schaue, ist der Mehrwert für mich i.d.R. nicht gegeben.



McDrake schrieb:


> Aber nochmals Danke für die tolle Leistung des Podcasts und allen Beteiligten!


Gerne! Freut mich, dass es dir gefallen hat.

Falls weitere Fragen bestehen, die wir nicht abgehandelt haben, hat @Toni extra einen eigenen Thread dafür erstellt:





						Q&A's mit der Redaktion
					

Hey ihr Lieben,  Maria war bei dem PCGames Community Podcast zu Gast und hat sich dort Fragen aus der jeweiligen Community gestellt und auch viel zu den aktuellen Kritiken beantwortet! (ja, natürlich auch zu den Twitch-News)  Hier findet ihr den Thread zu der entsprechenden Folge :-D (ich...




					forum.pcgames.de
				



Ich weiß, du hast den Thread schon gesehen, aber vllt. andere noch nicht.


----------



## Toni (26. November 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> News vom Hersteller zur Verfügung steht, find ich dieses Argument schwach.
> Das liest sich für mich halt, wie wenn man darauf wartet, aber nicht mal aktiv nachfragt


Ist zwar nicht unbedingt, der richtige Thread hier, aber ich will es trotzdem kurz beantworten, damit du weißt, was da passiert  Die Industrie ist inzwischen sehr PR-Dominiert und da wird sehr genau geschaut, welche Infos rausgegeben werden. Klar, in Interviews erfährt man teilweise mehr, aber das darf man auch nicht immer weitergeben oder nur zu den entsprechenden Embargos. Wenn man das trotzdem macht, erhält man teilweise gar keine Infos mehr^^ Ist aber heutzutage leider üblich, dass die Firmen so arbeiten. Ich habe selbst schon oft genug ein "darüber können wir momentan noch nicht reden" bekommen


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst schon oft genug ein "darüber können wir momentan noch nicht reden" bekommen



ehrlich gesagt würde mir ein solches statement durchaus schon genügen. würde jedenfalls zeigen, dass man es versucht hat. ich kann mich da kürzlich an einen konkreten fall erinnern: die "weggefallenen" nationalteams bei fifa 22. da wurde gleich mehrfach darum gebeten, doch einfach mal bei ea nachzufragen. wäre eine einzige email. kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das nicht möglich sein soll, oder etwa doch? passiert ist es jedenfalls wohl bis heute nicht, oder ich habs verpasst. stattdessen wurde in gleich mehreren podcasts über das warum wieso weshalb rumspekuliert.

hätte man nachgefragt und ea daraufhin mit "keine stellungnahme" geantwortet, wäre ich zufrieden gewesen.


----------



## Toni (26. November 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hätte man nachgefragt und ea daraufhin mit "keine stellungnahme" geantwortet, wäre ich zufrieden gewesen.


Werde es in der Redaktion ansprechen, alles weitere dazu bitte wenn dann in den Thread, das betrifft ja allgemein, wie man sich Infos in den Artikeln wünscht. Hier soll es ja um den fantastischen Community-Podcast gehen


----------



## Strauchritter (26. November 2021)

Toni schrieb:


> Hier soll es ja um den fantastischen Community-Podcast gehen


Kenn ich den? 🤔😬🤪


----------



## Zybba (29. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einsame Entwickler erringen ehrbare Erfolge. So kann man Bright Memory Infinite und Exo One wohl zusammenfassen. Wir besprechen die beiden Indie Spiele, die unter ähnlichen Bedingungen entstanden sind. Dazu gibts Hardware-News und einen mysteriösen Plagiatsfall!


*PCGC Podcast 197 - Rumkugeln mit sexy Asiatinnen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(27:45) - Hörerfeedback
(38:30) - Hardware
(1:08:20) - Short News: Harmonix, Mass Effect
(1:14:10) - Bright Memory Infinite
(1:47:00) - Exo One


Links:
Cover von TheDooo und das Plagiat
Battlefield 2042 Settings Guide
PCGC Podcast 54 - Sponsored by Epic


----------



## fpl584520 (30. November 2021)

Good ding!


----------



## Zybba (6. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Activision Blizzard ist wieder da! DICE tut ebenfalls alles, um Battlefield 2042 in den Schlagzeilen zu halten. Dazu reiht sich noch Take Two in zweifelhafte Geschäftspraktiken ein. Die Zeit der Liebe!


*PCGC Podcast 198 - Probleme in der Horizontalen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:55) - Hörerfeedback
(20:00) - Hardware
(50:45) - Short News: Ubisoft, GOG, Dead Cells, Ghostrunner
(54:50) - Actiblizzion News
(57:50) - Sony: Spartacus
(1:04:40) - Battlefield 2042
(1:37:20) - Take Two vs Hazelight Studios



Battlefield 2042 Links:
Update 3
Steam Spielerzahlen
Weihnachtsmann Skin
DICE: Vince Zampella ersetzt Oskar Gabrielson


----------



## Zybba (15. Dezember 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiser Mann sagte einst: „Fuck the Oscars!“ Getreu diesem Motto besprechen Jakob, Jan, Tobi und Lukas die Game Awards 2021. Dieses Jahr waren einige Überraschungen dabei. Außerdem haben wir Chorus angespielt.


*PCGC Podcast 199 - Geoff und die Weltraumkultisten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:15) - Hardware
(52:30) - Game Awards PreShow
(53:05) - Homeworld 3
(57:30) - The Expanse: A Telltale Series
(1:07:20) - Have a Nice Death
(1:13:00) - Thirsty Suiters
(1:16:15) - Game Awards Main Show
(1:20:25) - Hellblade 2 Senua’s Saga
(1:30:15) - Star Wars Eclipse
(1:39:10) - Wonder Woman
(1:44:30) - Alan Wake 2
(1:54:25) - Slitterhead
(1:57:10) - Musical Orchestra Performance, Sting und Imagine Dragons
(2:00:00) - Nightingale
(2:05:25) - Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League
(2:11:45) - Warhammer 40,000: SPACE MARINE 2
(2:18:50) - Forspoken
(2:24:25) - Tiny Tina’s Wonderland
(2:27:40) - Dune: Spice Wars
(2:32:10) - Steel Rising
(2:37:10) - Star Trek Resurgence
(2:40:10) - Crossfire X
(2:43:15) - A Plague Tale: Requiem
(2:49:20) - Halo TV Series
(2:54:30) - Elden Ring
(2:57:45) - Arc Raiders
(3:03:25) - Matrix Awakens
(3:15:15) - Der Rest
(3:16:15) - Fazit
(3:26:45) - Chorus


----------



## Strauchritter (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber mit dem neuen Setup deutlich besser als beim letzten Mal. 
Zumindest mein Eindruck nach bissl was über einer Stunde hören


----------



## Zybba (16. Dezember 2021)

Strauchritter schrieb:


> Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber mit dem neuen Setup deutlich besser als beim letzten Mal.
> Zumindest mein Eindruck nach bissl was über einer Stunde hören


Es klang sehr gut dieses Mal! 
Für nen direkten Vergleich müsste ich beides noch mal hören.


----------



## Zybba (10. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was wird das Spielejahr 2022 wohl bringen? Jan, Olli, Tobi und Lukas wagen einen Ausblick. Dazu haben wir uns ein paar mehr oder weniger realistische Prognosen überlegt. Auf ins Chaos!


*PCGC Podcast 200 - Vier trübe Glaskugeln*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(1:07:55) - Hörerfeedback
(1:08:50) - Unsere Vorhersagen


----------



## Zybba (17. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt noch mal eine eher ruhige Woche, bevor dann bald die großen Releases anstehen. Unter anderem eine Kuriosität zum mittlerweile vergessenen Pokemon GO! Außerdem sprechen wir über die aktuellen Kontroversen um Die Siedler und Dying Light 2.


*PCGC Podcast 201 - Pokemon No-Go*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(18:35) - Hörerfeedback
(23:30) - Hardware
(55:55) - Short News: S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2, Take Two & Zynga, Quantic Dream Gerücht
(1:04:10) - Pokestop der anderen Art
(1:07:20) - Riot Games muss 100 Millionen Dollar zahlen
(1:13:10) - Die Siedler Reboot
(1:24:10) - Dying Light 2 in Deutschland nicht uncut
(1:34:30) - LEAP


----------



## Zybba (26. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft schluckt Activision Blizzard! Darüber müssen wir natürlich sprechen, mit Bernhard, Jan, Tobi und Lukas. Dazu haben wir den PC Port von God of War und Rainbow Six Extraction gespielt.


*PCGC Podcast 202 - God of Extraction*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(08:45) - Hörerfeedback
(09:15) - Hardware
(33:30) - Short News: Team 17 & Astragon, Bit Reactor, Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order 2
(36:00) - Microsoft kauft Activision Blizzard
(1:07:35) - Forever Skies
(1:12:55) - God of War (PC)
(2:15:00) - Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six Extraction


Links:
God of War: Die ganze Story auf hessisch


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Woche wurde kein Publisher aufgekauft, nur die ESL und FACEIT. Dafür gab es viele Neuankündigungen, leider mit sparsamen Details. Außerdem haben wir Expeditions: Rome angespielt!


*PCGC Podcast 203 - Rundenbasierte römische Rollenspiele*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(20:00) - Hardware
(51:55) - Short News: Nagoshi Studio, Ubisoft beendet Hyperscape
(55:15) - Blizzard arbeitet an Survial Game
(1:02:05) - Crysis 4
(1:13:00) - Savvy Gaming Group kauft ESL und FACEIT
(1:17:25) - Kommende Star Wars Spiele
(1:29:20) - Expeditions: Rome


----------



## MrFob (2. Februar 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Diese Woche wurde kein Publisher aufgekauft, nur die ESL und FACEIT.


... und Bungie aber das war nach der Aufnahme. Dazu kommen wir dann naechste Woche.


----------



## Zybba (2. Februar 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> ... und Bungie aber das war nach der Aufnahme. Dazu kommen wir dann naechste Woche.


Ok, das stimmt! 
Wir haben ja unsere eigene Zeitrechnung. Da sollen die sich mit ihren popeligen Deals halt unterordnen.


----------



## Zybba (8. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau wie Microsoft erweitert auch Sony sein Portfolio. Kann Bungie die Lücke füllen und Sony wieder gute Shooter produzieren? Außerdem gibt es Mikrofonberatung im HW Teil und einen Eindruck zum Indie Roguelite “Blade Assault”.


*PCGC Podcast 204 - Boomer Assault*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:20) - Hardware
(43:05) - Short News: GTA VI und Warcraft Mobile in Arbeit?
(44:45) - Sony kauft Bungie
(55:30) - CD Projekt Red arbeitet an Singeplayer Spiel
(1:00:20) - Blade Assault


Links:
Bluetooth Fix


*Ich glaube in der Aufnahme selbst habe ich Blade Assault als Roguelike bezeichnet. Es ist natürlich (wie fast immer heutzutage) ein RogueLITE.*


----------



## Zybba (14. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Popkulturpampe 2.0! Wir sprechen über kommende Projekte, die keine Spiele sind. Außerdem die Pläne zum kommenden Assassin’s Creed und gehenden Intellivision Amico. Jan berichtet von seinem Daying Light 2 Marathon.


*PCGC Podcast 205 - Metro in blöd*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(31:50) - Hardware
(1:01:50) - Blade Runner 2099, Futuruma, Bloodborne Comics
(1:08:30) - The Wolf Among Us 2
(1:12:10) - Valhalla DLC wird angeblich Standalone
(1:19:05) - Intellivision Amico
(1:30:30) - Dying Light 2



Links:
Ghost Recon Wildlands First Person Mod
Ben Affleck Kommentar zu Armageddon
Dying Light 2: E3 vs Retail


----------



## Zybba (23. Februar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit 2019 ist Lost Ark bei den koreanischen Kunden gereift. Das merkt man dem Spiel an, aber natürlich ist nicht alles perfekt. Finlunya, Daniel, Jan und Tobi analysieren das MMORPG. Nino und Lukas sind auch da, berichten von Hardware und Gaming.


*PCGC Podcast 206 - Ark Lost*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:00) - Hardware
(34:15) - Short News: Steam Next Fest
(35:00) - Nacon kauft Daedalic
(39:50) - Cyberpunk Patch 1.5
(57:15) - Ex-CDPR Mitarbeiter entwickeln AAA Rollenspiel
(1:00:00) - Lost Ark


Links:
Hordentlich auf die Ohren


----------



## Zybba (1. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Sven und Jakob haben wir uns Total War Veteranen in den Cast geholt. Die beiden haben ausführlich Total War: Warhammer 3 gespielt. Sie lassen uns wissen, ob die Trilogie einen würdigen Abschluss findet. Außerdem diskutieren wir die Wahrnehmung von Elden Ring und seiner Qualität.


*PCGC Podcast 207 - It's hammer time*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(23:45) - Hardware
(1:01:45) - Short News: Dragon Age 4 Produzent geht aber Entwicklung läuft gut, Bethesda Launcher Einstellung, Nier Automata Anime
(1:06:10) - Elden Ring
(1:29:15) - Street Fighter 6 und Capcom Fighting Collection
(1:37:45) - Total War: Warhammer 3


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kristina hat Horizon Forbidden West gespielt und ist sichtlich bemüht, Fehler zu finden. Tobi dagegen hat bei ELEX II offensichtlichere Mängel entdeckt. Dafür gibts für Liebhaber wenigstens mal wieder volles Pfund aufs Maul!


*PCGC Podcast 208 - Horizon Forbidden Elex*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(13:20) - Hörerfeedback
(19:05) - Hardware
(49:10) - Short News: Knockout City, Bandcamp, Die Siedler, Stalker 2
(50:55) - Gabe Newell liefert Steam Decks aus
(59:00) - ELEX II
(2:03:30) - Horizon Forbidden West


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt mal wieder eine Laberfolge. Was tut sich in Tarkov, Night City, Magalan und dem Zwischenland? Im Anschluss sprechen wir über Tische, die kommende Overwatch 2 Beta und das Urteil zu Lootboxen in den Niederlanden.


*PCGC Podcast 209 - Tischgeschichten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(41:50) - Hörerfeedback
(47:10) - Hardware
(1:15:55) - Short News: God of War Serie, Gotham Knights, Dead Space Remake, CoD Warzone Mobile
(1:18:00) - Overwatch 2
(1:27:10) - Niederlande: Urteil zu FIFA Lootboxen
(1:29:25) - EA entfernt Keys aus externen Stores


----------



## Zybba (24. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elden Ring steht bei Sven und Jan auf dem Prüfstand. Wird es seinem Ruf gerecht? Daneben gab es viele Ankündigungen, die alle besprochen werden wollen! Außerdem: Hardware, Early Access und mehr!


*PCGC Podcast 210 - Ringelpiez mit Abkratzen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(07:15) - Hardware
(25:50) - Short News: Resident Evil, Deepwell, Overwatch 2
(27:00) - Das Konzept Early Access
(54:00) - Hogwarts Legacy
(1:08:35) - The Quarry
(1:14:05) - Morbid Metal
(1:19:30) - Elden Ring


Links:
RTX 3070 Ti Mod

Elden Ring
The Beginner's Guide
10 Essential Early-Game Discoveries in Elden Ring
15 MORE Essential Discoveries in Elden Ring
25 Tricks and Hidden Mechanics
30 More Tricks and Hidden Mechanics


----------



## Zybba (29. März 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli hat für uns Gran Turismo angespielt. Läuft es problemlos oder ist bereits zum Start Sand im Getriebe? Außerdem: News zu Spielen, Hardware und Entwicklern!


*PCGC Podcast 211 - Grind Turismo*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:45) - Hardware
(41:10) - Short News: Haven Studios, Suicide Squad, Sons of the Forest, Stalker 2, Sonic Controller
(44:45) - The Witcher 4 ist in Entwicklung
(59:50) - Moon Studios Report und Microsofts Reaktion
(1:08:30) - UnrealVR Mod
(1:15:50) - Songs of Conquest
(1:19:30) - Gran Turismo 7


Links:
Skyblivion Update


----------



## Zybba (4. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony weitet sein Abo Modell Playstation Plus aus. Kann das Angebot mit Microsoft’s Game Pass mithalten? Zusätzlich sprechen wir über die Halo Serie, THQ Nordic und endlich mal wieder Activision Blizzard. Wir klatschen euch obendrauf natürlich weitere Gaming und Hardware News in Gesicht!


*PCGC Podcast 212 - State of Pay*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(29:20) - Hörerfeedback
(58:35) - Hardware
(1:36:00) - Short News: Tekken: Bloodline, A Plague Tale, Darktide, Cyberpunk 2077 Mod
(1:39:10) - Activision Blizzard Rechtsstreit beigelegt
(1:44:10) - Diablo IV Entwicklertagebuch
(1:51:50) - Starcom: Unknown Space
(1:57:20) - E3 2022 abgesagt
(2:05:05) - Playstation Plus Reboot


----------



## Strauchritter (5. April 2022)

@Zybba
Exzellentes Cover mein Lieber, 10/10, would slap again!


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MrFob (12. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Hardware Teil hat Jan seinen großen Auftritt denn er berichtet eingehend über seine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Steam Deck! Lukas und Tobi unterhalten sich unterdessen gechillt über allerlei neu angekündigte Remakes alter Klassiker, Ubisoft Gerüchte, sowie über die nun veröffentlichte Unreal Engine 5.


*PCGC Podcast 213 - Deck unter Dampf*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:15) - Hörerfeedback
(20:46) - Hardware
(1:02:01) - Short Nwes: ActiBlizzion übernimmt QA Tester, Two Point Campus verschoben
(1:03:07) - Return to Monkey Island
(1:14:20) - Max Payne 1+2 Remake in Arbeit
(1:22:20) - State of Unreal
(1:57:46) - Nächstes Tomb Raider setzt auf UE
(2:02:05) - Ubisofts Pläne: Rainbow Six Siege Mobile, Neues Ghost Recon, Pathfinder


----------



## MrFob (20. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Chef ist nicht da. Folgerichtig verlieren sich Olli und Tobi in ausschweifenden Diskussionen zu allerlei Spielen und Serien, bevor es dann doch noch ein paar magere News gibt. Dafür entschädigt uns Olli mit einem ausführlichen Review zu Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga. Im Hardware Teil gibts neue CPUs und Experimente mit dem Steam Deck.


*PCGC Podcast 214 - Die Zurückgebliebenen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(30:00) - Hörerfeedback
(50:40) - Hardware
(1:17:17) - Short News: No Man’s Sky: Outlaws Update, Steel Rising verschoben
(1:24:30) - Allerlei CD Projekt News
(1:36:00) - Sony investiert in Epic
(1:43:19) - Lego Star Wars: The Skywalker Saga


Links:
Broadwell Retrospective


----------



## Zybba (25. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Frühling beschert uns nach wie vor eine News Flaute, dafür hat Olli aber das Point & Click Adventure “Chinatown Detective Agency” gespielt und berichtet über sein Freud und Leid in diesem Spiel. Im Hardware Teil wird es diesmal bitterkalt, genau genommen 77 Grad Kelvin; denn wir reden über Extreme-Overclocking mit Flüssigstickstoff.


*PCGC Podcast 215 - Bug Trouble in little Chinatown*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:10) - Hörerfeedback
(23:35) - Hardware
(1:02:35) - Square Enix Sammlerfigur für 10.000 Euro
(1:10:20) - Ubisoft: “Project Q” Leak
(1:19:55) - Amy Hennig’s neues Star Wars Spiel
(1:25:00) - Chinatown Detective Agency


Links:
hwbot


----------



## Zybba (3. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



“Don’t you guys have phones?” Selbst wenn, dann spielt Diablo Immortal halt am PC! Neben dieser überraschenden Ankündigung sprechen wir über die vielen Ubisoft Neuigkeiten. Bei der Early Access Version von Abriss ist der Name Programm.


*PCGC Podcast 216 - Abriss bei Ubisoft*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(25:10) - Hörerfeedback
(39:50) - Hardware
(59:35) - Short News: Xbox & Bethesda Showcase, Call of Duty MW2, Tales from the Borderlands, Lost Boys Interactive
(1:01:05) - Chaos bei Ubisoft
(1:15:30) - Sony: Demopflicht und PC Planning Director
(1:23:25) - Diablo Immortal für PC
(1:36:10) - ABRISS - build to destroy (Early Access)


Ubisoft Links:
Assassin’s Creed Nexus Leak
Online Server Abschaltung

Mittlerweile ist das von uns genutzte Skull & Bones Video nicht mehr online, daher habe ich es nicht mit verlinkt.


----------



## Zybba (10. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dorfromantik; meditationsgleich friedlich siedeln. Das Kontrastprogramm bietet Warhammer 40000: Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters. @Strauchritter hat beide gespielt und lässt uns an seinem Wissen teilhaben. Warcraft Arclight Rumble wird ebenfalls thematisiert und natürlich Embracers Square Enix Deal.


*PCGC Podcast 217 - Flachlegen und Weghämmern*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:05) - Hörerfeedback
(38:45) - Hardware
(1:04:00) - Short News: NY vs Bobby Kotick, PoP Remake, Apex Legends, Mafia 4, Crysis 4
(1:05:30) - Embracer kauft Square Enix Western Division
(1:14:00) - Warcraft Arclight Rumble
(1:22:30) - Off The Grid
(1:29:55) - Dorfromantik
(1:40:30) - Warhammer 40000: Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters


Links:
Tastenkombinationen in Windows
History of Halo
This is "Ravenholm”


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht wieder in die unendlichen Weiten des Star Trek Universums. Und das ist in den letzten paar Jahren nochmal um einiges weiter geworden. Aus diesem Anlass haben sich Loxi, Sven, Olli und Tobi zusammengefunden und nehmen sich alle neuen Serien vor, die seit unserem letzten Star Trek Special anno 2018 erschienen sind. Beamt euch das in die Ohren!


*PCGC Podcast 218 - Strange New Shows*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(12:15) - Discovery
(1:05:35) - Picard
(1:43:35) - Lower Decks
(2:00:05) - Prodigy
(2:05:55) - Strange New Worlds
(2:27:35) - Zukünftige Projekte

Links:
Trek Culture Ups & Downs/Cetacean Observation
Interview mit Star Trek Designer Doug Drexler


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2022)

Zybba, du BIST aber auch eine Rakete. Good Job. 

Edit:
Hat das einen Grund dass nur mein User-Name hier verlinkt ist?


----------



## MrFob (17. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zybba, du BIST aber auch eine Rakete. Good Job.
> 
> Edit:
> Hat das einen Grund dass nur mein User-Name hier verlinkt ist?


Loxi hat glaube ich keinen Account (zumindest nicht, dass ich wuesste). Und bei @fud1974 und mir ist es @Zybba wahrscheinlich inzwischen auch schon egal. 

War auf jeden Fall ne coole Aufnahme! Danke nochmal, dass du dabei warst.

Kleine Randnotiz fuer alle:
1. Keine News und der ganze Kram, weil's ja ne Sonderfolge ist (und das ausgerechnet in einer Woche in der es mal wieder viele News gab). Naechste Woche wird das alles nachgeholt.
2. Da unser normaler Aufnahme Bot ausgerechnet zur Aufnahmezeit fuer Wartung down war mussten wir mit dem backup bot aufnehmen. Deswegen kann es sein, das die Tonqualitaet diesmal nicht so ganz an unseren hohen Standard heranreicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Mai 2022)

Für meine Aufnahmen trage ich persönlich die Verantwortung. Ich werde mir in Bälde ein ordentliches Mikro besorgen.


----------



## Zybba (17. Mai 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hat das einen Grund dass nur mein User-Name hier verlinkt ist?





MrFob schrieb:


> Loxi hat glaube ich keinen Account (zumindest nicht, dass ich wuesste). Und bei @fud1974 und mir ist es @Zybba wahrscheinlich inzwischen auch schon egal.


So ist es!

Olli und du seid ja im Eingangspost schon verlinkt.
Kann aber durchaus sein, dass ich mir in der Vergangenheit die Mühe noch gemacht habe... 

Edit:
Habe gerade mal nur über diese Seite 36 gescrollt und schon massig Unregelmäßigkeiten dahingehend entdeckt.


----------



## Zybba (25. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Star Citizen’s Chris Roberts meldet sich mal wieder mit einem langen Brief zu Wort. Wir bewerten den Fortschritt und die gesteckten Ziele. Activision Blizzard präsentiert stolz sein Diversitäts-Tool! 3D Drucker beschäftigen Main- und Hardwarecast. Point & Click ist doch nicht tot, Tobi hat für uns Crowns & Pawns: Kingdom of Deceit gespielt!


*PCGC Podcast 219 - Brief vom Stuhlmann: Kingdom of Deceit*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:30) - Hörerfeedback
(47:45) - Hardware
(1:22:40) - Short News: Techland’s RPG, Death Stranding 2, Test Drive, Starfield und Redfall,Dead Space
(1:28:00) - Greedfall 2 angekündigt
(1:33:45) - ArmA Reforger
(1:43:10) - Activision Blizzard präsentiert Diversitäts-Tool
(1:53:20) - Star Citizen: Letter from the Chairman
(2:19:10) - Crowns & Pawns: Kingdom of Deceit


Links:
Diablo - Die Geschichte des Wanderers
3D Drucker, ähnlich Tobis
Gamestar Podcast zu ArmA Reforger

*Eine Korrektur zum Thema Star Citizen: *In dem Blog Post schreibt Chris Roberts tatsächlich, dass Alpha 4.0 für Q1 2023 geplant ist. Die Roadmap deckt sich nur nicht ausgeschriebenen Jahresangabe.


----------



## Zybba (31. Mai 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der polnische Entwickler The Dust stellt sein aktuelles Projekt vor: I, The Inquisitor. Einige Parallelen zur Entstehungsgeschichte des Hexers sind unübersehbar. Mit dem Trailer zu Star Wars Jedi: Survivor bestätigen sich die Gerüchte um die Entwicklung. Außerdem gibt es Neues von Sony und zu Steam Deck Reparaturen.


*PCGC Podcast 220 - Jesus Survivor*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:00) - Hörerfeedback
(33:20) - Hardware
(1:04:15) - Short News: HdR: Gollum, Game Workers Alliance, Marvel MMO
(1:07:05) - I, The Inquisitor
(1:11:25) - Star Wars Jedi: Survivor
(1:17:40) - Sony News



Links:

Sony
Angekündigte Serien
Returnal PC Port
State of Play
PSVR2


----------



## fud1974 (7. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teuflische Abzocke, himmlisches Vergnügen oder wie ein Nephalem irgendwas dazwischen? Lukas, Batze und Tobi setzen sich diese Woche mit Actiblizzions kontroversem Mobile Ableger der Diablo Reihe auseinander. Ausserdem gibt’s noch die Highlights aus Sonys neuester State of Play und dem Warhammer Skulls Showcase. Im Hardware Teil wird es mysteriös denn dort geht es um den verfluchten Lichtschalter des Todes. Buh!

*PCGC Podcast 221 - Diablo Immoral*


(00:00) - Einstieg
(12:25) - Hörerfeedback
(33:23) - Hardware
(1:06:00) - Short News: Embracer Games Archive, Dragon Age: Dreadwolf
(1:07:44) - Sony State of Play
(1:36:02) - Warhammer Skulls Showcase
(1:44:04) - Diablo Immortal


Links:
Divinity: Original Sin 2 Game Master Mode
Escape from Tarkov ARENA announcement teaser

*PCGC Podcast Discord Server*


----------



## Zybba (14. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich wieder E3! Ne, Moment… Heißt irgendwie anders, fühlt sich aber genauso an. Wir besprechen Low- und Highlights der bisherigen Shows. Das ganze gipfelt im ersten echten Starfield Gameplay.


*PCGC Podcast 222 - The Shows must go on*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(19:00) - Hörerfeedback
(35:05) - Hardware
(54:45) - Summer Games Fest
(55:50) - Aliens: Dark Descent
(1:00:10) - The Callisto Protocol
(1:03:50) - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
(1:07:15) - Fort Solis
(1:09:15) - Routine
(1:11:50) - Stormgate
(1:16:15) - Goat Simulator 3
(1:17:50) - Marvel's Midnight Suns
(1:22:30) - Nightingale
(1:24:15) - Last of Us Remake
(1:29:15) - Wholesome Game Show
(1:29:30) - Wodoo
(1:31:15) - Devolver Digital Showcase
(1:35:15) - Cult of the Lamb
(1:35:50) - Anger Foot
(1:37:15) - Future Games Show
(1:39:00) - The Entropy Centre
(1:41:00) - Enemy of the State
(1:42:40) - Do not Open
(1:43:00) - Bright Memory Infinite Update
(1:44:00) - Xbox & Bethesda Games Showcase
(1:45:50) - Redfall
(1:48:35) - High on Life
(1:50:40) - Riot Games: ab jetzt im Game Pass
(1:51:45) - A Plague Tale II: Requiem
(1:55:15) - Forza Motorsport
(1:58:25) - Flight Simulator
(2:03:20) - Overwatch 2
(2:04:55) - Ara: History Untold
(2:05:35) - The Elder Scrolls Online: High Rise
(2:07:00) - Fallout 76: The Pitt
(2:07:40) - Forza Horizon 5: Hot Wheels Expansion
(2:10:15) - ARK 2
(2:22:15) - Skorn
(2:13:15) - Flintlock: The Siege of Dawn
(2:15:55) - Minecraft:Legends
(2:18:00) - Lightyear Frontier
(2:19:15) - Gunfire Reborn
(2:20:05) - The Last Case of Benedict Fox
(2:21:05) - As Dusk Falls
(2:24:00) - Naraka: Bladepoint
(2:24:20) - Grounded
(2:25:30) - Ereban: Shadow Legacy
(2:26:30) - Pentiment
(2:28:55) - Diablo 4: Totenbeschwörer
(2:34:35) - Sea of Thieves: Season 7
(2:35:15) - Cocoon
(2:37:25) - Wo Long: Fallen Dynasty
(2:38:40) - Persona im Game Pass
(2:40:15) - Hideo Kojima
(2:42:10) - Starfield


----------



## Zybba (21. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Loxi, Olli und Lukas widmen sich den verbleibenden Shows der Nicht-E3. Allen voran der PC Gaming Show mit fragwürdiger Moderation. Wir besprechen einige der zahlreich gezeigten Spiele. Tobi hatte keine Zeit für eine Teilnahme. Er hat sich aber nicht nehmen lassen, einen Einspieler zu Starfield zu liefern.


*PCGC Podcast 223 - Zu viel Show für zu wenig Cast*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:30) - Hörerfeedback
(24:30) - Hardware
(51:45) - PC Gaming Show
(56:00) - Rotwood
(58:25) - Tactical Breach Wizards
(1:04:00) - The Invincible
(1:08:45) - Endless Dungeon Testphase
(1:10:05) - Deceive Inc.
(1:12:00) - The Alters 
(1:15:25) - Nitro Kid 
(1:18:05) - Nivalis
(1:22:35) - Laysara: Summit Kingdom 
(1:25:10) - Frozen Flame
(1:27:05) - Unser Nicht-E3 Fazit
(1:31:25) - Tobis Einspieler zu Starfield
(1:46:55) - Verabschiedung


----------



## fud1974 (21. Juni 2022)

Lukas, bescheiden wie er ist, erwähnt nicht dass er TROTZ CORONA diese Folge aufgenommen hat.. und quasi "life im cast" dann abgeröchelt ist und  wir abbrechen  mussten.

Heldenmusik bitte.

Clickbait: "Dieser Podcastler streamte trotz Corona. Dann passiert es.."


----------



## Zybba (21. Juni 2022)

Naja, anfangs gings mir ja wunderbar. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass dieses Corona so schlimm sein kann!


----------



## fud1974 (22. Juni 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Naja, anfangs gings mir ja wunderbar. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass dieses Corona so schlimm sein kann!



Jo, habe nochmal durchgehört, und es ist im Rückblick tragisch wie du anfangs sagst dass es dir eigentlich wieder gut geht.. so fröhlich, so positiv....

[CLICKBAIT]Und dann werdet ihr nicht glauben was dann geschah![/CLICKBAIT]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Lukas, bescheiden wie er ist, erwähnt nicht dass er TROTZ CORONA diese Folge aufgenommen hat.. und quasi "life im cast" dann abgeröchelt ist und  wir abbrechen  mussten.
> 
> Heldenmusik bitte.
> 
> Clickbait: "Dieser Podcastler streamte trotz Corona. Dann passiert es.."


Ich glaub da höre ich mal heute rein. Ab welcher Laufzeit kam es zum Kollaps?


----------



## fud1974 (22. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da höre ich mal heute rein. Ab welcher Laufzeit kam es zum Kollaps?


Grob im letzten Drittel oder Viertel.. Loxi und ich haben dann noch etwas weitererzählt.
Ich musste schneidetechnisch schon etwas zaubern, beim Lukas wurden die Pausen zwischen den Sätzen immer größer, im "Original" hat man seinen Zusammenbruch noch eher erahnen können. 

Aber ich wollte ihm etwas Restwürde bewahren.  

Nein, ernsthaft, überhaupt cool dass er trotzdem das Ding noch gehostet hat.


----------



## Zybba (22. Juni 2022)

Ich merk schon, wir müssen öfter solche Drama Situationen kreieren!


----------



## fud1974 (22. Juni 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, wir müssen öfter solche Drama Situationen kreieren!


Selbstverstümmelung im Podcast!

I call it!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Selbstverstümmelung im Podcast!
> 
> I call it!


Ich plädiere weiterhin zum Schwerpunkt Videospiele... Es sei denn man kann beides praxisnah miteinander verbinden. ^^


----------



## Zybba (22. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich plädiere weiterhin zum Schwerpunkt Videospiele... Es sei denn man kann beides praxisnah miteinander verbinden. ^^


Wir können ja danach den Xbox Adaptive Controller testen. So arbeitet man praxisnah!


----------



## fud1974 (22. Juni 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich plädiere weiterhin zum Schwerpunkt Videospiele... Es sei denn man kann beides praxisnah miteinander verbinden. ^^



Sei doch mal etwas open-minded!! Die Möglichkeiten!

Außerdem haben wir unseren neuen Schwerpunkt "Beziehungs- und Drogenkonsumstatus bei B-Promi-Twitchern" noch gar nicht vorgestellt, das kommt  ja auch noch!!



Zybba schrieb:


> Wir können ja danach den Xbox Adaptive Controller testen. So arbeitet man praxisnah!



Yakuza GIF hier an dieser Stelle vorstellen.


----------



## Zybba (27. Juni 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Gast sind Computec Community-Managerin Toni und Gamezone.de User Chris. Mit ihnen besprechen Olli und Lukas die geplante Neuausrichtung des Internetauftritts. Außerdem sprechen wir über das neu angekündigte Spiel Hyenas. Hörerfragen und Hardwarethemen gibt es natürlich auch!


*PCGC Podcast 224 - Foren, News & Hyänen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:15) - Hörerfeedback
(22:05) - Hardware
(50:40) - Gamezone.de/PCGames.de Restrukturierung
(1:22:40) - Short News: Gamescom Absagen, A Plague Tale: Requiem, Paramount+
(1:23:35) - Hyenas

Links:
Tom’s Hardware Interview
Gamezone Elite Discord Server
Hyenas Alpha Anmeldung


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2022)

Gute Einblicke, was die Unstrukturierung angeht.
Mach die ganze Sache natürlich nicht schöner, aber man kanns besser nachvollziehen. 
Tragisch, dass solche "News" so stark ziehen, erklärt allerdings den deslaten Zustand der Menschheit, wenns so ist


----------



## Zybba (28. Juni 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gute Einblicke, was die Unstrukturierung angeht.
> Mach die ganze Sache natürlich nicht schöner, aber man kanns besser nachvollziehen.


Jup, finde ich auch.
Wenns gut genug läuft, profitieren wir als PCGames User natürlich davon.
Nur hilft das den Gamezone Usern nicht. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Tragisch, dass solche "News" so stark ziehen, erklärt allerdings den deslaten Zustand der Menschheit, wenns so ist


----------



## fud1974 (28. Juni 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Gute Einblicke, was die Unstrukturierung angeht.
> Mach die ganze Sache natürlich nicht schöner, aber man kanns besser nachvollziehen.
> Tragisch, dass solche "News" so stark ziehen, erklärt allerdings den deslaten Zustand der Menschheit, wenns so ist



Ich glaube nicht mal, dass das überraschende ist, DAS solche News ziehen, SOLCHE News, im allgemeinen Boulevard, ziehen doch in diversen Ausprägungen schon seit allen Zeiten gut!

Ich glaube mittlerweile der Punkt ist vielmehr, dass Publikationen mit einem bestimmten Ruf, einer Fachrichtung, einem ursprünglichen Anspruch sich mittlerweile offenkundig gezwungen sehen, solche News auf Biegen und Brechen zu integrieren.. weil wohl das "Kernthema" einfach nicht mehr genug abwirft.

Das fing mit immer aufdringlicher und "schrottiger" Werbung an, und geht jetzt halt - nicht nur hier - zu mehr Advertorials und - das schon hier spezifischer - mehr zur Inklusion von Boulevard-News (mehr ist das ja mit den Streamer News nicht unter dem Strich).

Und das ist doch das bedenkliche dass man offenkundig nicht mehr eine Redaktion unterhalten kann die sich - auch nach außen - auf ein Kernthema "seriös" konzentriert und nicht irgendwas "beimengen" muss nur weil es halt direkt oder indirekt Geld bringt.

Gamestar hat das sehr ähnlich mit MeinMMO gemacht wenn man sich das anschaut (und davon hat sich ja Computec - nach Aussage aus dem Cast - das ja wohl ein bißchen abgeschaut oder zumindest zur Kenntnis genommen), aber irgendwie kamen die da bisher glimpflicher aus der Nummer raus in der Außenwirkung, obwohl die weiß Gott auch genug Diskussionen in der Community haben.. aber die haben halt auch noch ihre Bezahlschranke die sie (rechtzeitig?) etabliert haben und sind damit wohl etwas anders aufgestellt.. Trotzdem kommen die auch nicht um Clickbaity Artikel rum wie es aussieht, was sie ja bei diversen direkten Nachfragen bei entsprechenden Artikeln mehr oder minder bestätigt haben.

Das wirft ein trübes Blick auf den Zustand der Branche... aber wohl nicht nur auf den Gamesjournalismus, ich glaube das Problem teilen viele.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2022)

Ich bin mir da einfach auch nicht sicher, wie diese Klicks zu Stande kommen.

Meine Aluhuttheorie ist ja, dass Bots gekauft werden um solche News zu "liken" oder klicken und dadurch Werbung an Pages verkauft werden können, weil sie ja so erfolgreich sind.
Wenn die Bots dann aber von den (reicheren) Streamern oder gar den Werbepartnern gebucht werden, welche dann das Geld damit verdienen, dass sie geklickt oder gebucht werden....

Also das wäre meine Evil Genius-Taktik


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Juni 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da einfach auch nicht sicher, wie diese Klicks zu Stande kommen.
> 
> Meine Aluhuttheorie ist ja, dass Bots gekauft werden um solche News zu "liken" oder klicken und dadurch Werbung an Pages verkauft werden können, weil sie ja so erfolgreich sind.
> Wenn die Bots dann aber von den (reicheren) Streamern oder gar den Werbepartnern gebucht werden, welche dann das Geld damit verdienen, dass sie geklickt oder gebucht werden....
> ...



Ist es wirklich so schwer zu glauben, dass in einer Welt, in der die Bild-Zeitung die meistverkaufte Zeitung des Landes ist, auch im Bereich Gaming Boulevard-Themen von sehr vielen Leuten tatsächlich konsumiert werden?


----------



## fud1974 (28. Juni 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine Aluhuttheorie ist ja, dass Bots gekauft werden um solche News zu "liken" oder klicken und dadurch Werbung an Pages verkauft werden können, weil sie ja so erfolgreich sind.



Das wäre ja nicht ewig tragfähig. Nach der Logik müsstest du laufend Geld ausgeben damit du diese News dann wieder indirekt verkaufen kannst... das könntest du aber bei den ganzen anderen "seriösen" News ja auch machen, dann wäre wieder Gleichstand.. du kannst es ja drehen und wenden wie du willst, offensichtlich erzielen die Boulevard News mit weniger Aufwand mehr Einnahmen, würde man mit Bots die Boulevard News befeuern, dann würde man ja den Ertrag dort schröpfen. Glaube ich irgendwie nicht..




Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so schwer zu glauben, dass in einer Welt, in der die Bild-Zeitung die meistverkaufte Zeitung des Landes ist, auch im Bereich Gaming Boulevard-Themen von sehr vielen Leuten tatsächlich konsumiert werden?



This. Ich habe keine Zweifel dran dass solche News gut laufen... :/


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so schwer zu glauben, dass in einer Welt, in der die Bild-Zeitung die meistverkaufte Zeitung des Landes ist, auch im Bereich Gaming Boulevard-Themen von sehr vielen Leuten tatsächlich konsumiert werden?


Ja
Ist zumindest meine Hoffnung.


Im Ernst.
Wie oft hat Bild im Presserat eine Rüge bekommen?*
Wenn das der Standard ist für tollen Journalismus: Toll.
Dass man sich dann das als Vorbild nehmen muss (?): Tragisch

Ich persönlich kenne die Klicks bei Bild nicht und wer die Printausgabe kauft.
Kann mich da mal wer aufklären?
Ist das für die Zukunft euer Zielpublikum?

*Ich hoffe, dass ich mir jetzt nicht die ganzen Quellen raussuchen muss, um dies zu beweisen


fud1974 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja nicht ewig tragfähig. Nach der Logik müsstest du laufend Geld ausgeben damit du diese News dann wieder indirekt verkaufen kannst... das könntest du aber bei den ganzen anderen "seriösen" News ja auch machen, dann wäre wieder Gleichstand.. du kannst es ja drehen und wenden wie du willst, offensichtlich erzielen die Boulevard News mit weniger Aufwand mehr Einnahmen, würde man mit Bots die Boulevard News befeuern, dann würde man ja den Ertrag dort schröpfen. Glaube ich irgendwie nicht..


_Welchen Aufwand musst du dafür tätigen?_
News verkaufen, bzw weitergeben.. Aufwand gegen Null

_Was kosten Bots?_
Keine Ahnung
Aber solange ich nicht weiss, was Onlinewerbung und virtuell generierten Klicks einbringen, auch müssig.

_Wer redet von ewig?_
Evtl kommt Google & co auf die Idee dem mal nachzugehen und auch da mal gegen Fakeaccounts, sofern es sie gibt in dieser rosa Welt, zu bannen.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Juni 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn das der Standard ist für tollen Journalismus: Toll.
> Dass man sich dann das als Vorbild nehmen muss (?): Tragisch
> (..)
> Ist das für die Zukunft euer Zielpublikum?



Ich befürchte, dass die Logik wohl lautet: Um das ursprüngliche Zielpublikum noch annähernd adäquat bedienen zu können muss man auch das Publikum von der ganz anderen Seite mit bedienen weil das die Leute sind die einem das finanzieren... 

Das ist die Tragik.

Die News über das Kot-Paket bei Knossi und Amouranth ihre Perdekopf-Performance finanziert dir den einen Test von deinem heiß erwarteten Lieblings-Spiel in Spe mit.. welcher ansonsten gar nicht getestet werden würde..

Und sind ja schon einige Tests ausgefallen von einigen Titeln die letzten Monate hier, wo wir auf Tests gewartet hatten und es dann hieß "brachen wir jetzt auch nicht mehr machen und lohnt sich jetzt auch nicht mehr"..

Oder wir machen das in Zukunft wie teilweise auf Gamersglobal. Quasi Vorkasse. Da reißt der Jörg Langer auch erst nach Japan für seine Videoreportage wenn er genug Geld eingesammelt hat von Leuten im Vorfeld. Der weiß vermutlich schon warum, der macht sich um die Finanzierbarkeit einer Seite die ohne den "Schrott" auskommen soll ja naturgemäß schon länger Gedanken..


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, dass die Logik wohl lautet: Um das ursprüngliche Zielpublikum noch annähernd adäquat bedienen zu können muss man auch das Publikum von der ganz anderen Seite mit bedienen weil das die Leute sind die einem das finanzieren...
> 
> Das ist die Tragik.
> 
> ...


Da stimme ich Dir zu.
Meine (sehr naive) Hoffnung ist, dass die Werbepartner sowas nicht unterstützen.

Aber was solls.


----------



## Zybba (4. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben Themen aufzuholen! Es gibt (Kurz)Reviews zu Citizen Sleeper, Orbital Bullet, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge und Soda Crisis. Dazu Hardware, News und Hörerfeedback! Die besprochenen KI Bilder findet ihr weiter unten verlinkt.


*PCGC Podcast 225 - Orbital Mutant Soda Sleepers*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(23:15) - Hörerfeedback
(47:50) - Hardware
(1:19:20) - Short News: Blizzard, Unity
(1:23:45) - Return to Monkey Island’s Optik
(1:37:40) - Code: To Jin Yong
(1:44:20) - Citizen Sleeper
(2:10:15) - Orbital Bullet
(2:21:05) - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Shredder’s Revenge
(2:33:45) - Soda Crisis
(2:49:00) - Unsere Steam Sale Käufe



Links:
DALL·E Instagram
“An amazing igloo with a wide doorway made only of stacked old cars and trucks, 3d render, digital art”
“A quiet night at a Tuscan restaurant with an old man sitting, drinking wine, oil painting”
Extreme CPU Clock Stretching


----------



## Zybba (11. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daniel, Olli und Lukas sprechen über die Nacon Direct 2022. Es gab viele Neuvorstellungen! Außerdem sprechen wir über Skull and Bones sowie Gwent: Rouge Mage. Nebenbei klären wir noch, ob Youtube Dislikes abgeschafft gehören oder nicht.


*PCGC Podcast 226 - Bare and Bones*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(21:35) - Hörerfeedback
(37:40) - Hardware
(1:12:10) - Short News: The Division, Forspoken, GoW: Ragnarök, E3
(1:13:30) - Nacon Direct 2022
(1:14:05) - Robocop: Rogue City
(1:26:00) - Crown Wars - The Black Prince
(1:30:50) - Lord of the Rings: Gollum und die Dislike Diskussion
(1:53:50) - Gangs of Sherwood
(1:58:25) - Paradize Project
(2:03:25) - Ravenswatch
(2:06:40) - Terminator Survival Project
(2:14:00) - Fazit
(2:19:20) - Skull and Bones
(2:44:20) - Gwent: Rogue Mage
(2:49:15) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Wandwaschbären


----------



## Briareos (12. Juli 2022)

Es war mir eine Ehre mal wieder dabei zu sein.
Wir hören uns dann nächstes Jahr wieder. 
(Okay, vielleicht doch früher ... ich muss ja irgendwo und irgendwann mal die Großartigkeit des Footballmanagers loswerden.)


----------



## Zybba (19. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute gehts nur um eins; Tarkov! Lukas hat dazu Phillip und Nino zu Gast. Die beiden sind perfekt für das Thema. Sie haben auf dem Discord viele neue Spieler ein- und wieder aussteigen sehen. Warum ist das so und wieso zieht es die beiden immer wieder nach Tarkov?


*PCGC Podcast 227 - Die Leiden des jungen Tarkov*

(00:00) - TARKOV


Links:
*Raid*


----------



## Zybba (25. Juli 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder vernünftige Mensch mag Katzen! Das gilt natürlich auch für Jan, Olli und Lukas. Daher haben wir alle Stray gespielt. Außerdem geht es um Ubisoft und das kommende Spiel der Warframe Entwickler: Soulframe! Im Hardware Teil gibt es einen Ausblick auf Intels Grafikkarte Arc A380.


*PCGC Podcast 228 - Der Elite-Kratzer*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(40:40) - Hörerfeedback
(56:00) - Hardware
(1:13:25) - Short News: Grounded, Blizzard, No Man's Sky
(1:14:50) - Soulframe
(1:22:45) - BF3: Reality Mod
(1:30:15) - Ubisoft Earnings Briefing
(1:37:35) - Stray


Links:
Soulframe Interview
BF3: Reality Mod - Beginner's Guide
Ubisoft Reports First Quarter 2022-23


----------



## Zybba (2. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlechte Nachrichten zu KOTOR, aber Roller Champions boomt! Dazu werfen einen Blick auf das Annapurna Showcase und das Spiel Gordian Quest. Außerdem: Monetarisierung, Hörerfeedback und Hardware!


*PCGC Podcast 229 - Knotenquesten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(27:20) - Hörerfeedback
(39:30) - Hardware
(1:10:10) - Short News: Skeleton Key, Evolve, Darktide, Herr der Ringe: Gollum
(1:13:40) - KOTOR Remake: Entwicklung angeblich pausiert
(1:17:00) - Ubisoft Gerüchte: Roller Champions und Immortals Fenix Rising Spin-Off
(1:25:20) - Annapurna Interactive Showcase 2022
(1:27:45) - Bounty Star
(1:34:05) - Forever Ago
(1:38:20) - Gordian Quest


----------



## Zybba (9. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus Koch Media wird Plaion. Warum versteht irgendwie niemand von uns so richtig. Außerdem: As Dusk Falls auf dem Prüfstand mit Jan, Tobi und Olli. Kann das Spiel die Jungs überzeugen oder fällt auch der Spielspaß?


*PCGC Podcast 230 - Überraschungsluchs des Todes*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(37:45) - Hörerfeedback
(58:15) - Short News: Gamescom, Deadrop
(59:40) - Aus Koch Media wird Plaion
(1:03:00) - Ubisoft
(1:05:00) - The Ascent DLC angekündigt
(1:06:30) - As Dusk Falls
(1:42:45) - As Dusk Falls - Spoilerteil
(2:32:10) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Stowaway
Kerbal: Project B.E.A.S.T
Heroic Game Launcher
A Scanner Darkly


----------



## Zybba (15. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Folge wird es morbide! Mit The Mortuary Assistant und Cult of the Lamb. Beide Spiele haben ihre dunklen Seiten an sich. Auch THQ Nordic widmet sich in seinem Showcase der Leichenfledderei und kramt viele alte Marken hervor. Und selbst der PC Games Podcast ersteht wieder von den Toten auf! Nur Intel's Optane wird für immer zu Grabe getragen...


*PCGC Podcast 231 - Aufschneiden und abkulten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(20:50) - Hörerfeedback
(53:15) - Hardware
(1:25:30) - Short News: Marvel's Midnight Suns, Arc Raiders, Nightingale, Hogwarts Legacy
(1:26:45) - Computec Podcast Umstrukturierung
(1:36:25) - THQ Nordic Showcase 2022
(1:37:15) - Alone in the Dark
(1:42:30) - Tempest Rising
(1:49:35) - Wreckreation
(1:54:00) - Space for Sale
(1:56:00) - Outcast 2: A New Beginning
(2:01:00) - Gothic Remake
(2:04:10) - Jagged Alliance 3
(2:05:25) - Fazit zum Showcase
(2:06:55) - The Mortuary Assistant
(2:30:50) - Cult of the Lamb


Links:
Optane-Nachruf


----------



## Zybba (24. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli und Tobi haben fast keine Themen, über die sie reden können und labern sich deshalb um Kopf und Kragen, spekulieren wild über die Gamescom und reden über eher mäßig neue Spiele wie Black Myth: Wukong und Flintlock. Immerhin, die Embracer Group sorgt für ein paar Schlagzeilen, denn sie nehmen jetzt auch ein kleines Nischen-Franchise namens “Der Herr der Ringe” in ihre liebende Umarmung mit auf. Ohne Lukas üben sich auch die Hardware-Jungs in Anarchie und moderieren sich diese Woche selbst. Das kann ja heiter werden…


*PCGC Podcast 232 - Ein Ring, sie zu umarmen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(15:30) - Hörerfeedback
(40:45) - Hardware
(1:10:45) - Gamescom Spekulationen
(1:23:20) - Black Myth: Wukong
(1:32:05) - Flintlock: The Siege of Dawn
(1:37:00) - Embracer kauft LoTR Franchise Rechte


----------



## Stirrling (24. August 2022)

"Um Kopf und Kragen" Hört sich gut an


----------



## fud1974 (25. August 2022)

Stirrling schrieb:


> "Um Kopf und Kragen" Hört sich gut an



Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung woher das kommt... Das weiß nur der Zybba.. 

Wir haben im "Rahmen der Möglichkeiten" agiert würde ich sagen....


----------



## Zybba (25. August 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung woher das kommt... Das weiß nur der Zybba..


Nene,  ich bin unschuldig. Kommt ja von Tobi! 

Verantwortungs-Pingpong.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nene,  ich bin unschuldig. Kommt ja von Tobi!
> 
> Verantwortungs-Pingpong.


Gut zu wissen dass das Team-Leading bei euch funktioniert...


----------



## Zybba (25. August 2022)

Wir sind stets bemüht.


----------



## fud1974 (25. August 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen dass das Team-Leading bei euch funktioniert...



Wir sind irgendwie sowas wie ne Kommune.

Power to the people.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wir sind irgendwie sowas wie ne Kommune.
> 
> Power to the people.


Dann will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen wer der Rainer Langhans unter euch ist.  🤣


----------



## Zybba (25. August 2022)

Den darf jeder mal spielen.


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gamescom Extravaganza! Olli, Tobi und Lukas sprechen über das gezeigte Material der Opening Night Live und Future Games Show. Was waren die Überraschungen, Favoriten und Enttäuschungen? Außerdem hat Olli Saints Row gespielt und berichtet.


*PCGC Podcast 233 - Göffs Row*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(05:40) - Hörerfeedback
(16:20) - Hardware
(36:55) - Gamescom Opening Night Live
(45:00) - Everywhere
(52:15) - The Expanse
(57:20) - Dune: Awakening
(01:01:25) - Under The Waves
(01:07:20) - The Lords of the Fallen
(01:12:20) - Atlas Fallen
(01:18:30) - Phantom Hellcat
(01:23:20) - Scars Above
(01:28:55) - Wyrdsong
(01:33:55) - Where Winds Meet
(01:43:55) - Dead Island 2
(01:48:50) - Diverses
(01:54:15) - ONL Fazit
(02:06:30) - Future Games Show
(02:07:25) - Snaccoon
(02:13:10) - Floodland
(02:20:00) - Edge of Sanity
(02:25:07) - Bulwark: Falconeer Chronicles
(02:30:00) - The Great War: Western Front
(02:33:50) - Off The Grid
(02:45:45) - Diverses
(02:50:05) - Future Games Show Fazit
(02:51:25) - Saints Row
(04:01:00) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Everything announced at Gamescom Opening Night Live 2022
Everything announced at the Future Games Show


----------



## Zybba (7. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 oder 10 von 10? Das ist heute die Frage! Marcel nimmt uns mit in eine Vorlesung zu Two Point Campus. Lukas hat mal wieder ein Roguelike angespielt; Across the Obelisk. Tobi wird zumindest bei den Themen Herr der Ringe und Assassin’s Creed Mirage wach. Hardwareteil und Hörerfeedback gibt es natürlich auch noch.


*PCGC Podcast  234 - Bafög und Balrog*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(30:20) - Hörerfeedback
(1:02:10) - Hardware
(1:39:40) - Short News: Night City Wire, Shovel Knight Dig, Splitgate
(1:42:10) - NetEase kauft Quantic Dream
(1:51:40) - Assassin’s Creed Mirage bestätigt
(2:05:25) - Two Point Campus
(2:41:05) - Across the Obelisk
(3:06:15) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Gamestar Podcast zu Park Beyond


----------



## Zybba (15. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich ist es soweit. Nach etlichen Spekulationen zum Setting des kommenden Assassin’s Creed haben wir jetzt Gewissheit. Außerdem hat Ubisoft in seinem Showcase auch direkt die kommenden Pläne für die Reihe bekannt gegeben. Leider haben sie - wie auch Disney - ansonsten nicht viel Spannendes zu bieten gehabt. Dagegen war sogar die aktuelle Night City Wire Episode sehr ergiebig. Jakob berichtet außerdem von seiner Zeit in den Immortal Empires!


*PCGC Podcast 235 - Leak of Faith*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(22:25) - Hörerfeedback
(59:20) - Hardware
(1:36:20) - Short News: Atomic Heart, Neon Giant, Battlefield
(1:37:45) - Night City Wire - Edgerunners Special
(2:03:20) - Ubisoft Forward
(2:07:20) - The Division Heartland
(2:08:05) - Rainbow Six Mobile
(2:08:45) - Netflix Partnerschaft
(2:09:55) - Mythic Quest
(2:15:55) - Trackmania
(2:16:50) - Fazit zum ersten Teils des Showcase
(2:22:00) - Assassin’s Creed
(2:58:15) - Disney & Marvel Games Showcase
(3:06:00) - Tron Identity
(3:07:40) - Marvel’s Midnight Suns
(3:08:35) - Marvel Snap
(3:08:55) - Captain America + Black Panther Spiel
(3:10:20) - Fazit zum Disney & Marvel Games Showcase
(3:13:25) - Total War: Warhammer 3 - Immortal Empires
(3:44:00) - Verabschiedung


Links:
The Pod - Nachgeforscht zu Diablo Immortal: 1, 2, 3
Cyberpunk 2077 1.6 Änderungen (Spoiler!)
PCGC Podcast 207 - It's hammer time
Total War: WARHAMMER III - Immortal Empires Map


----------



## fud1974 (20. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lukas und Olli nehmen sich die Sony State of Play vor.. Und ignorieren dafür geflissentlich die XBox Showcases aufgrund ihrer Ansicht nach mangelnder Substanz.

Um die Katastrophe perfekt zu machen erlitt Rockstar wohl die Mutter aller Leaks.


*PCGC Podcast 236 - Video killed the Rockstar*


( 00:00 ) - Einstieg / Was habt ihr gespielt, gesehen, Cyberpunk Edgerunners
( 16:45 ) - Verlosung
( 17:30 ) - Hörerfeedback
( 32:35 ) - Hardware
( 01:12:50 ) - Short News:
Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom

Sims 4 wird free 2 play

Uncharted - Legacy of Thieves Collection kommt für PC

( 01:14:20 ) -  Sony State of Play
( 01:15:15 ) - Tekken 8
( 01:15:57 ) - PS VR2 - Nicht abwärtskompatibel und diverse Spiele
( 01:20:30 ) - Like a Dragon: Ishin
( 01:23:50 ) - Like a Dragon: Yakuza 8
( 01:25:15 ) - Hogwarts Legacy: Haunted Hogsmeade Shop
( 01:26:40 ) - Pacific Drive
( 01:29:15 ) - Synduality

( 01:31:30 ) - Stellar Blade
( 01:33:50 ) - Rise of the Ronin
( 01:38:10)  - God of War : Ragnarök - Controller und Trailer
( 01:39:48 ) - XBox Showcase(s)
( 01:41:30 ) - Der GTA 6 Leak
( 01:57:00 ) - Call of Duty NEXT - Modern Warfare 2 Remake - Warzone 2.0
( 02:05:20 ) - Verabschiedung


Links:
PS VR2: Demeo
PS VR2: Star Wars Tales from the Galaxy’s Edge - Enhanced Edition
Gameplay zu Like A Dragon: Ishin
CoD NEXT: Multiplayer Reveal Trailer
CoD NEXT: Warzone 2.0
CoD NEXT: DMZ
CoD NEXT: Gunsmith 2.0




*PCGC Podcast Discord Server*


----------



## Zybba (26. September 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nan & Jino reißen das Szepter an sich! Passenderweise haben sie dafür das richtige Thema im Gepäck; die Vorstellung der Nvidia RTX 4090! Was kann sie? Wann kommt sie? Was kostet sie? All diese Fragen werden die beiden uns Endbenutzern hoffentlich beantworten.


*PCGC Podcast 237 - Aus dem Weg, Geringverdiener!*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:25) - Hörerfeedback
(16:55) - Hardware
(54:45) - Verabschiedung


----------



## MrFob (26. September 2022)

Die Prophezeiung ist eingetroffen. Der Hardwareteil hat die erste Podcastfolge uebernommen! 😱




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stadia hat den Endbahnhof erreicht. Olli sitzt seit dem Startbahnhof im Zug und berichtet noch mal von seiner Reise. Jan ist auch dabei, er hat sich als Schwarzfahrer in den Hauptteil geschlichen. Zusätzlich besprechen wir diverse Verschiebungen, Trailer und beurteilen das Reboot des PC Games Podcasts.


*PCGC Podcast 238 - Endstadia, alle aussteigen!*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(32:30) - Hörerfeedback
(1:14:50) - Hardware
(1:53:05) - Short News: Scorn, WoW: Dragonflight, Oxenfree 2, Skull & Bones
(1:53:50) - GTA VI Leak
(1:57:35) - PC Games Podcast Reboot
(2:17:45) - I.G.I. Origins
(2:24:20) - The Finals
(2:32:45) - Aus für Google Stadia
(3:03:15) - Verabschiedung


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Oktober 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> (2:17:45) - I.G.I. Origins


Seltsam. Irgendwie hab ich hier auf pcg noch gar nichts zu dem Spiel gelesen, oder ich habs übersehen. Höre jedenfalls gerade das erste mal davon.


----------



## Zybba (5. Oktober 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Seltsam. Irgendwie hab ich hier auf pcg noch gar nichts zu dem Spiel gelesen, oder ich habs übersehen. Höre jedenfalls gerade das erste mal davon.


Wurde anscheinend auch übersehen/ignoriert bisher.
Zumindest PCGH hat wohl mal berichtet:








						Taktik-Shooter I.G.I. Origins: Nachfolger von Klassiker Project I.G.I. wechselt auf Unreal Engine 5
					

Das Entwicklerteam Antimatter Games arbeitet seit fast drei Jahren an I.G.I. Origins – einem Nachfolger des alten Stealth-Taktik-Shooter-Klassikers Project I.G.I. aus dem Jahr 2000.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## David Benke (6. Oktober 2022)

Es war in meiner Shooter-Vorschau fürs Jahr 2022 drin. Die war allerdings sehr lang, da gehen einzelne Titel mal unter:








						Vorschau Spielejahr 2022: Diese neuen Shooter erwarten euch!
					

In unserer Release-Vorschau für das Spielejahr 2022 schauen wir uns alle interessanten Shooter an, die in den nächsten 12 Monaten auf den Markt kommen.




					www.pcgames.de


----------



## Zybba (6. Oktober 2022)

Ah, danke für den Hinweis!
Ich hatte jetzt nur Google bemüht.


----------



## Zybba (12. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seit einer Dekade warten Spieler auf Star Citizen. Im Rahmen der diesjährigen Citizencon rätseln wir, wie lange wir uns noch gedulden müssen. Wir bewerten die Show gemeinsam mit Gast Daniel. Nebenbei versuchen wir, ihm das tatsächliche Release Datum zu entlocken.


*PCGC Podcast 239 - Citizen Con-nections*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(03:20) - Citizencon 2952
(12:30) - Planetary Pyro
(22:55) - Design Brief: Investigations
(30:35) - New Underground
(41:10) - Daniel kommt dazu und erzählt von seiner Rolle bei CIG
(46:35) - Speeds Rework
(1:02:20) - Lorville Redux
(1:17:35) - Ressource Management
(1:38:00) - Talking Ship 2952
(1:59:05) - Outlaw Lifestyle
(2:01:05) - Squadron 42 Talk mit Chris Roberts 
(2:39:15) - Unser Fazit zur Citizencon 2952
(2:46:12) - Verlosung
(2:51:40) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (19. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hebt Scorn von anderen Gruselspielen ab? Gast Daniel erklärt es uns! Zudem geht es um CD Projekts Zukunftspläne, Starfield Details und die Anschuldigungen der bisherigen Bayonetta Synchronsprecherin gegenüber Entwickler Platinum Games.


*PCGC Podcast 240 - Scorn: nicht zu verachten*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(19:30) - Hörerfeedback
(35:25) - Hardware
(1:07:35) - Short News: Star Trek,  Spider-Man, Need for Speed
(1:08:30) - Geruchs-VR
(1:15:40) - CD PROJEKT Group Strategy Update
(1:30:15) - Starfield - FAQ mit Todd
(1:42:20) - Bayonetta: Sprecherin meldet sich
(1:57:30) - Scorn
(2:40:25) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Oblivion - Fan des Helden
Sundog: The Frozen Legacy
10 Jahre Star Citizen - Was ist wirklich passiert?


----------



## Zybba (25. Oktober 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die zwei Fachidioten Tobi und Lukas sprechen über Neuankündigungen zu Die Sims und Silent Hill. Außerdem: Unsere Lieblingspets, Hardware und ein Update zum Bayonetta Drama.


*PCGC Podcast 241 - Nicht die hillsten, aber auch nicht silent*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(10:15) - Hörerfeedback
(46:55) - Hardware
(1:21:40) - Short News: Dungeons & Dragons, E3, PS5 Controller
(1:25:05) - Bayonetta Drama, Runde 2
(1:37:10) - Project Rene (Die Sims 5?)
(1:44:15) - Silent Hill Franchise Ankündigungen
(1:55:25) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (1. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die virtuelle Aufnahmekabine ist diese Woche voll! Mit Kristina, Jan, Olli, Tobi und Lukas. Grund dafür ist A Plague Tale: Requiem. Wir fachsimpeln über Spielgefühl, Grafik, Synchro und alles was sonst noch dazugehört!


*PCGC Podcast 242 - Rauchige Blumenfrauen im Ratten-Requiem*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(13:40) - Hörerfeedback
(38:25) - Hardware
(59:30) - Short News: Age of Mythology: Retold, Somerville , Wo Long: Fallen Dynasty, Fallout 4
(1:01:15) - The Witcher Remake
(1:07:20) - The Witcher Serie: Geralt-Schauspieler wird ausgetauscht
(1:12:40) - A Plague Tale: Requiem
(2:46:10) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (7. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nino erzählt von seiner neuen RTX 4090 und Jan präsentiert uns die Fakten der AMD GPU Präsentation. Natürlich gehts wie immer auch um Spiele: Mit Level Zero und Blight: Survival wurden zwei technisch beeindruckende Indie Projekte vorgestellt. Lukas hat in Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord die Steppe unsicher gemacht.


*PCGC Podcast 243 - Wer hat die längste Lanze?*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(04:55) - Hörerfeedback
(17:25) - Hardware
(58:05) - Short News: Atomic Heart, PSVR2, Blood Bowl 3, Ghostrunner 2, Complex Games
(1:00:30) - Embracer Group schließt Onoma
(1:05:10) - Disney Kooperation mit EA
(1:12:00) - Level Zero
(1:17:20) - Blight: Survival
(1:24:05) - Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord
(2:39:55) - Verabschiedung


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. November 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nino erzählt von seiner neuen RTX 4090


Wozu braucht man sowas? Gäbe doch kein Spiel dass die Karte auch nur ansatzweise auslastet


----------



## MrFob (7. November 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man sowas? Gäbe doch kein Spiel dass die Karte auch nur ansatzweise auslastet


Oh, Nino, unser hardware boy braucht die in erster Linie fuer Benchmarks und um zu schauen, ob er sie zum brennen bringen kann.


----------



## Zybba (7. November 2022)

Ich war ein wenig enttäuscht, dass die Karte selbst auf 4k nirgends an ihre Grenzen kommt.


----------



## fud1974 (8. November 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man sowas? Gäbe doch kein Spiel dass die Karte auch nur ansatzweise auslastet




"Brauchen" tut das wohl keiner.  

Braucht ja auch keiner Videospiele.. 

Er hat Freude dran, das ist doch gut, und wir freuen uns daran dass er seine Erfahrungen mit uns teilt.
Die 4090 ist auch nicht so mein Beritt, ich schaue mir lieber was in anderen Preisregionen an, soviel will
ich dann "nur" fürs Spielen nicht ausgeben, aber wenn andere das mögen, immer zu!




Zybba schrieb:


> Ich war ein wenig enttäuscht, dass die Karte selbst auf 4k nirgends an ihre Grenzen kommt.



Ich war enttäuscht dass es nicht rauchte!! 

Just kidding Nino!!


----------



## Alcione (8. November 2022)

OldShatterhand schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man sowas? Gäbe doch kein Spiel dass die Karte auch nur ansatzweise auslastet


Ganz wichtig das Du Deine Meinung so sachzentriert wiedergibst. Ich freu mich und werde versuchen wenig Anglizismen zu verwenden. Die einfache Antwort ist, daß ich kein Retrogamer bin und irgendwas auf der einer PS3 oder einem Gamecube spielen möchte, sondern ich wünsche mir 4K ,144 fps Cyberpunk 2077 Gameplay auf "Psycho" Einstellungen, ergo ist die Anschaffung einer solchen Karte die einzige Option, um meinen Wunsch zu erfüllen. Hinzuzufügen wäre das es einfach Inhalte für den Podcast generiert und es mich finanziell nicht wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Stirrling (8. November 2022)

Alles. Für den Club.


----------



## fud1974 (9. November 2022)

Der Nino beehrt uns mal hier.. die Hölle friert über!! 

Glaubt ihm nix, er braucht das nicht für Cyberpunk 2077, das braucht er höchstens zum benchen, er spielt eh immer nur "Escape from Tarkov" welches er jetzt lustvoll in den Framelimiter laufen lässt.

Noobs klatschen in EFT erzeugt in 4K mit so richtig fluiden Frameraten so ein schönes Prickeln auf der Zunge wie guter Champagner, oder?


----------



## Zybba (15. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pflicht ruft! Bernhard und Lukas haben sich in die Schlacht gestürzt. Genauer gesagt; Modern Warfare 2. Was macht das Spiel gut und wo besteht noch Bedarf zur Nachbesserung? Außerdem: News, Hardware, Hörerfeedack. Viel Spaß!


*PCGC Podcast 244 - Wenn alte Männer auto-aimen*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:25) - Hörerfeedback
(22:40) - Hardware
(1:01:25) - Short News: PC Gaming Show, Dragon Age, Gears of War, BF2042, Project Cars
(1:04:35) - Project: The Perceiver
(1:12:05) - Mick Gordon vs id Software
(1:24:15) - Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
(2:40:45) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (22. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben uns die PC Gaming Show: Preview 2023 angeschaut. Gemeinsam mit Jan besprechen wir einige der gezeigten Spiele. Blizzard News gibt es auch mal wieder: Je nach Standpunkt kann man sie negativ oder positiv sehen.


*PCGC Podcast 245 - Voxel, Pixel, Indiekrams*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(14:50) - Hörerfeedback
(31:20) - Hardware
(58:00) - Short News: Scavengers, The Witcher 3, Dead Island 2, Broforce Forever, Risen
(1:03:30) - Blizzard beendet Partnerschaft mit NetEase
(1:06:55) - Volition wechselt von Deep Silver zu Gearbox
(1:11:30) - PC Gaming Show: Preview 2023
(1:16:15) - Ravenbound
(1:25:15) - Gori: Cuddly Carnage
(1:30:45) - Abiotic Factor
(1:35:55) - Aska
(1:40:55) - Shadows of Doubt
(1:30:35) - Moon Mystery
(1:49:00) - Daydream: Forgotten Sorrow
(1:50:25) - Superfuse
(1:51:35) - Der Rest
(1:59:20) - Verabschiedung


----------



## Zybba (29. November 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli, Jan und Marcel haben sich im Mittelalter auf Verbrechensaufklärung begeben. Das Spiel Pentiment weiß nicht nur durch seinen ungewöhnlichen Look zu überzeugen! Neben diesem Thema gibt es wie immer News, Hardware und Gelaber!


*PCGC Podcast 246 - Der Bulle von Tassing*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(11:05) - Hörerfeedback
(24:50) - Hardware
(51:30) - Short News: AC Valhalla, Splinter Cell
(52:35) - Netflix plant AAA Spiel
(58:05) - Warhammer 40,000: Chaos Gate - Daemonhunters - Duty Eternal
(59:40) - Pentiment
(1:58:25) - Pentiment Spoiler-Teil
(2:55:15) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Best Gaming Monitors 2022


----------



## Zybba (8. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegensätzlicher könnten die heute vorgestellten Spiele kaum sein. Lukas hat sich im bunten Trifox mit Tieren gekloppt. Gekloppe gab es bei Daniel zwar auch, aber dabei ging es in Warhammer 40,000: Darktide deutlich ernster zu. Außerdem sprechen wir unter anderem über die Unreal Engine 5.1, deren wichtigste Neuerungen Tobi uns vorstellt.


*PCGC Podcast 247 - Verfuchst und zugenurgelt*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(17:40) - Hörerfeedback
(35:20) - Hardware
(1:14:40) - Short News: SIFU, Lootboxen, Portal
(1:18:50) - CDPR News
(1:23:00) - Unreal Engine 5.1
(1:46:25) - Amnesia: The Bunker
(1:51:30) - Warhammer 40,000: Darktide
(3:00:00) - Trifox
(3:24:40) - Verabschiedung


Links:
Jans Doc zu PC-Einstellungen


----------



## Zybba (14. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tobi, Lukas und Überraschungsteilnehmer Olli sprechen über die Game Awards 2022. Es waren einige überraschende Ankündigungen dabei! Welche Trailer konnten überzeugen, welche nicht? Auch in der Hardwarewelt gibt es spannende Neuigkeiten: die AMD 7900er Grafikkarten wurden getestet. Lohnt sich der Kauf?


*PCGC Podcast 248 - Göffs geile Gaming-Gala*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(07:40) - Hörerfeedback
(18:40) - Hardware
(1:03:40) - Game Awards 2022
(1:27:15) - Dead Cells: Return to Castlevania DLC
(1:29:20) - Valiant Hearts Coming Home
(1:34:15) - Hellboy Web of Wyrd
(1:37:40) - Post Trauma
(1:41:30) - Viewfinder
(1:46:15) - After Us
(1:51:05) - Replaced
(1:52:45) - Hades 2
(1:57:45) - Judas
(2:05:40) - Star Wars Jedi: Survivor
(2:17:45) - Earthblade
(2:20:15) - Death Stranding 2
(2:25:40) - Immortals of Aveum
(2:29:35) - Wayfinder
(2:32:10) - Diablo 4
(2:40:15) - Horizon Forbidden West: Burning Shores
(2:43:50) - Blue Protocol
(2:47:45) - Remnant 2
(2:50:30) - Transformers Reactivate
(2:55:00) - Banishers: Ghosts of New Eden
(3:00:05) - Crash Team Rumble
(3:02:10) - Crime Boss: Rockay City und XBOX Abwesenheit
(3:12:00) - Cyberpunk 2077: Phantom Liberty
(3:16:30) - Armored Core VI: Fires of Rubicon
(3:25:40) - Der Rest
(3:38:00) - Forspoken, Demo Eindruck von Olli
(3:53:05) - Fazit zur Show
(4:03:05) - Verabschiedung


----------



## MrFob (20. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli, Loxi und Tobi haben sich durch ein paar Demos durchgespielt. Los geht’s mit dem SciFi Abenteuer Scars Above. Danach wird’s richtig weihnachtlich mit dem Prolog von “I am Jesus Christ”. Im Hardware Teil - diesmal ohne Lukas - geht’s um mögliche Geschenkideen wie neue Monitore oder Grafikkarten. Frohes Fest!


*PCGC Podcast 249 - Zwei Himmelfahrtskommandos*

(00:00) - Einstieg
(04:37) - Hörerfeedback
(25:30) - Hardware
(56:43) - Short News: Neues Tomb Raider, Amazon macht GoW Serie, Guerilla macht online Spiel
(1:01:02) - Einige Redakteure haben Diablo 4 angespielt
(1:05:55) - Erste Infos zu Armored Core VI
(1:09:53) - Scars Above Demo
(1:51:20) - I am Jesus Christ Prologue
(2:23:37) - Verabschiedung


----------

